# Useless Facts/Chit Chat Thread



## Gatordad

Being that our thread for white castles got locked up, I figured I'd start the nonsense thread. This way, we can chat about things that are "off-topic" while not hijacking another thread about bus loops, golf carts, trading posts etc........ Let's see if we can get this baby up to 5000 posts.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I like what you've done with the new place!!!


----------



## RvUsa

amen


----------



## JCJRSmith

Gatordad said:


> Being that our thread for white castles got locked up, I figured I'd start the nonsense thread. This way, we can chat about things that are "off-topic" while not hijacking another thread about bus loops, golf carts, trading posts etc........ Let's see if we can get this baby up to 5000 posts.



Now THAT's continuity


----------



## BigDaddyRog

its like deja vu!!!


----------



## RvUsa

all over again


----------



## clkelley

WooHoo!!!  I bet this one gets up on the post count a lot faster than the last one!!!  It's like we're on a mission or somethin


----------



## kc5grw

It's like I've been here before...


----------



## Rhonda

This all looks vaguely familiar.....


----------



## Mickey Canada

bump ....


----------



## Colson39

Just to rub it in, I got the 4000th post.  That's right, me, not you.  Not your significant other, not your dog, not your neighbor.

Me.

Ok, that actually sounded like I cared...lol

I actually hope this thread will go a LITTLE bit slower than the last one, it makes it kind of hard to keep up with overnight/weekends...lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I can't promise anything - if John and I review another bad scifi movie on a dull weekend, there's no telling how high those posts will go.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

That was the best movie I ever read!!!


----------



## Shannone1

There are four cars and ten lightposts on the back of a ten-dollar bill.


----------



## kc5grw

I'm off to the bank. Gotta get some cash so I can go pick up one of them swivel wheel things to haul my cart to the fort. A guy has one used at a very reasonable price. He's only about 10 minutes from my work.


----------



## Us3

Let the fun begin (again)...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shannone1 said:


> There are four cars and ten lightposts on the back of a ten-dollar bill.



Really???


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

I am bummed.  One of my fav. shows (Jericho) ended last night!!  I think they owe us loyal viewers a movie to wrap it up better.  

Yeah, I know, I know....


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Really???



I have no idea, lol.  I found it on a website.   I am looking at an "old" 10 dollar bill and I see 4 lightposts and no cars.  I should go dig up my son's magnifying glass, lol.

Anyone have a "new" 10 dollar bill ??


----------



## Shannone1

This version of the $10 bill is the one with 4 cars and 10 lamposts.  I love Wikipedia


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I know there's a guy hitch-hiking on the lower left corner of the back of a one dollar bill.


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, and the time on the back of a $100 is 2:22 but not daylight savings time.... I watched national treasure last week


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Yeah, and the time on the back of a $100 is 2:22 but not daylight savings time.... I watched national treasure last week



I love that movie.


----------



## RvUsa

Did you see the new one?  We thought it was pretty good.


----------



## RvUsa

Come on guys, lets make a run to 100.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Colson39 said:


> Just to rub it in, I got the 4000th post.  That's right, me, not you.  Not your significant other, not your dog, not your neighbor.
> 
> Me.
> 
> Ok, that actually sounded like I cared...lol
> 
> I actually hope this thread will go a LITTLE bit slower than the last one, it makes it kind of hard to keep up with overnight/weekends...lol



well dial-up is good for something..... I got the last post......... Denise


----------



## big kahuna1

Did someone say BEER?


----------



## big kahuna1

If not,


----------



## big kahuna1

I did... two posts above!!!


----------



## Colson39

RvUsa said:


> Yeah, and the time on the back of a $100 is 2:22 but not daylight savings time.... I watched national treasure last week



My wife and mother in law are obsessed with that movie.  I have seen it probably a good 15 times now, and we saw National Treasure 2 opening night (wasn't as good as the first, in fact, it was almost like the exact same movie just with a different treasure, although to be honest, it was still good IMO).


----------



## RvUsa

It's good to see some things will never change!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

another tech question....I uploaded my pics as per BDR directions to photobucket.com.  some will post on the boards some will not.   any advice ?


----------



## RvUsa

Colson39 said:


> My wife and mother in law are obsessed with that movie.  I have seen it probably a good 15 times now, and we saw National Treasure 2 opening night (wasn't as good as the first, in fact, it was almost like the exact same movie just with a different treasure, although to be honest, it was still good IMO).



We kinda said the same thing... sorta like "been there, done that" through the whole movie, and we kept asking.... Isn't he famous for finding the first treasure,  why couldn't he just ask to see this, or do that.  Instead of sneaking here, and stealing there.


----------



## Colson39

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

My parents just called, they had to go to Orlando to get some repair work done on their RV.

So my mom calls, and goes, "Guess where we're having lunch?".  First words out of my mouth, "You're at Captain Jack's aren't you?".

"Yep, and I'm having New England Clam Chowder and your dad is having a rum and coke".

She called to rub it in cause I do the same to her.  But it's oh so much worse when you're on this side of it....lol.

I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## loveDmouse

Colson39 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> My parents just called, they had to go to Orlando to get some repair work done on their RV.
> 
> So my mom calls, and goes, "Guess where we're having lunch?".  First words out of my mouth, "You're at Captain Jack's aren't you?".
> 
> "Yep, and I'm having New England Clam Chowder and your dad is having a rum and coke".
> 
> She called to rub it in cause I do the same to her.  But it's oh so much worse when you're on this side of it....lol.
> 
> I'm jealous!!!!



It isn't much fun being on the other side of that for sure.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

2goofycampers said:


> another tech question....I uploaded my pics as per BDR directions to photobucket.com.  some will post on the boards some will not.   any advice ?



Ive never had that problem...are you sure youre copying the "


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Of all the alcoholic beverages, beer is the most nutritious. A quality microbrew would have the following nutrients (used here is Grant's Scottish Ale from Yakima, WA), per 12 oz. Beer: 145 calories, 2.24 g. protein, 0 grams of fat, 12.7 g. carbohydrates, 75 mg sodium, 0 g. cholesterol, 195 mg. Potassium. Also in there are vitamins B2, B6, B12 and niacin. Wondering why this isn't on the bottle itself? The Federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms prohibits listing nutritional content because it might *suggest the curative and therapeutic effects of beer.*


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive never had that problem...are you sure youre copying the "" brackets and not the "<img>" brackets?[/QUOTE]
> 
> :rotfl:


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> So my mom calls, and goes, "Guess where we're having lunch?". First words out of my mouth, "You're at Captain Jack's aren't you?".


 
Chris-

Where's Captain Jack's???  I've not heard of that one!  Now, the Ale House serves a dessert called Captain Jack's Buried Treasure!

BTW - I think I would like your mom!!  She sounds like my kind of "tormentor"!!   

Deb


----------



## TxTink :)

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> I am bummed.  One of my fav. shows (Jericho) ended last night!!  I think they owe us loyal viewers a movie to wrap it up better.
> 
> Yeah, I know, I know....



I know- me & the DH like that show too... I could have sworn the TX commercials last week said SEASON finale, not Series finale...


----------



## Colson39

des1954 said:


> Chris-
> 
> Where's Captain Jack's???  I've not heard of that one!  Now, the Ale House serves a dessert called Captain Jack's Buried Treasure!
> 
> BTW - I think I would like your mom!!  She sounds like my kind of "tormentor"!!
> 
> Deb



Oh man, it's one of the oldest restaurants/bars in Disney!!  It's in the original Disney Village area (or as we still call it, Lake Buena Vista), it's across from the Rainforest Cafe.  It sits on the water, and has a rather large wrap-a-round bar that has great views of the lake and pretty much all of the Disney Village.

They serve the best clam chowder you will ever have!  I know some people don't like the place, but we have been going there since I can even remember, heck, the only time I ever saw my grandfather drink a beer was at Captain Jacks when I was a kid.  It's easily our #1 place in all of Disney (next to Crockett's Tavern of course  ).

I HIGHLY recommend it, if you've never been you should definitely try it out.  It's a bit on the expensive side, but well worth it.

*Fun Disney fact of the day*:

The bartenders at Captain Jack's are some, if not the, longest employed bartenders in all of Walt Disney World.  Their one bartender, Tom, has been bartending at Captain Jack's for 23 years.  Quite a few of their other bartenders have been there for 15-20 years.  That's what makes it such a great place, you always feel like you're coming back home 


Ok, and since I'm bored, here is a map that shows you where Captain Jack's is (I really can't tell you how much this place has a very large part in our family memories...lol)....






[/img]


----------



## stacktester

I may have to go by there when we go next week. Is this the same thing as Downtown Disney or different. It's been a long week already and it ain't over yet. I have been testing stacks in 3 different city's this week (within 100 miles of Jax) and will be going back to Maxwell House tonight here in town to complete another one. Each test takes about 5 hours to set up, test and pack the equipment up. I'm so ready to get to the fort. At this point they can park my butt in the hitch/unhitch loop and I'd be happy just to be there. Don't get me wrong on the being busy. I work for myself and having work to do is a blessing after reading some other posters situations out there. I'm working on getting Rog's sign blown up to put on our lightpost next week. Hope to meet a lot of dis'ers.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, it's basically all Downtown Disney now, this is just the "original" part, the Disney Village Marketplace as it's called now.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Of all the alcoholic beverages, beer is the most nutritious. A quality microbrew would have the following nutrients (used here is Grant's Scottish Ale from Yakima, WA), per 12 oz. Beer: 145 calories, 2.24 g. protein, 0 grams of fat, 12.7 g. carbohydrates, 75 mg sodium, 0 g. cholesterol, 195 mg. Potassium. Also in there are vitamins B2, B6, B12 and niacin. Wondering why this isn't on the bottle itself? The Federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms prohibits listing nutritional content because it might *suggest the curative and therapeutic effects of beer.*



I like beer.  It is part of my low cholesterol diet.


----------



## VACAMPER

Now that a diet that might work for me


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

Wasn't Capt. Jacks originally Chef Mickey's, once upon a time a long time ago?


----------



## CampingChristy

Can we get to 5000?  I thought Rhonda shut the other one down because it surpassed 4000 posts.  Just wondering?


----------



## Rhonda

CampingChristy said:


> Can we get to 5000?  I thought Rhonda shut the other one down because it surpassed 4000 posts.  Just wondering?



They're supposed to shut down after 250 pages and/or 4000 posts (or something like that.  Don't ask me, I just work here.)  I don't think it can go to 5000 posts without Disney Campers or me getting in trouble!


----------



## CampingChristy

Rhonda said:


> They're supposed to shut down after 250 pages and/or 4000 posts (or something like that.  Don't ask me, I just work here.)  I don't think it can go to 5000 posts without Disney Campers or me getting in trouble!



don't want anyone in trouble.  I use that line often, " I just work here!"


----------



## ynottony99

*I don't know how many times we must have walked right by Captain Jack's, and I never even noticed it.  Just goes to show how easy it is to miss so many good things there.  I took a solo trip a year ago, and found so many things by just strolling along with no particular destination in mind.*


----------



## 1goofy1

For those of you that saw my posts last Friday that my DH (77ed) & I were adopting a retired racer Greyhound.  Here is a picture of Dundee.


----------



## We4mickey

Nice to see this thread back. 

1goofy1-  I hope Dundee is adjusting okay to the new surroundings. Nice looking dog.


----------



## lisa8200

I'm glad to see that the Chit chat thread has restarted with a vengence.I'm sure Gatordad is proud..


----------



## seabee

HappyDznyCamper said:


> Wasn't Capt. Jacks originally Chef Mickey's, once upon a time a long time ago?



I believe that was Chef Mickey's. I know that in 94 I went to Chef Mickey's in DTD. I think at the time it was called the Village. I might be wrong about that village thing though.


----------



## Us3

ynottony99 said:


> *I don't know how many times we must have walked right by Captain Jack's, and I never even noticed it.  Just goes to show how easy it is to miss so many good things there.  I took a solo trip a year ago, and found so many things by just strolling along with no particular destination in mind.*



Very true.  Last October was the first time since 1997 dh and I have been w/o kids in tow.  We had time to actually explore at a slow pace.

We may have to try Capt Jacks now...we never have in the past because of so many negative reviews


----------



## Us3

1goofy1 said:


> For those of you that saw my posts last Friday that my DH (77ed) & I were adopting a retired racer Greyhound.  Here is a picture of Dundee.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dundee is gorgeous!


----------



## clkelley

seabee said:


> I believe that was Chef Mickey's. I know that in 94 I went to Chef Mickey's in DTD. I think at the time it was called the Village. I might be wrong about that village thing though.



Nope, Rainforest Cafe used to be Chef Mickey's.


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

clkelley said:


> Nope, Rainforest Cafe used to be Chef Mickey's.



Are you sure?  I thought the RF was a newly built building just for that purpose.


----------



## proudmomof4

HappyDznyCamper said:


> Are you sure?  I thought the RF was a newly built building just for that purpose.



Nope, clkelley is correct, RF used to be Chef Mickey's, I know I'll never forget it because that is the last place I had gone out to eat with my dad (Oct 1993) before he passed away (March 1994).


----------



## seabee

clkelley said:


> Nope, Rainforest Cafe used to be Chef Mickey's.



Ahhh, I knew something down there had been Chef Mickey's.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

1goofy1  Cute greyhound! I had a friend several years ago adopt one. They said it was a really good dog.  This last Christmas they had a Greyhound club in our Christmas Parade.  I have a client that has several and she say's they make really good dogs.

Colson talking about bartenders my DH use to love going to Crockets Travern when the red head Bartenter was there. She's not there anymore but she was there for a long time..  I think I will try Captain Jacks next time!


----------



## Colson39

Just so everyone knows, Captain Jacks has always been Captain Jacks.  I wasn't kidding when I said it's one of Disney's oldest establishments, the bartenders alone are proof enough.

If you want to be a part of "original" Disney, you can't go wrong.  This is a place that has never changed, still serves almost the same food, and still has some of the best bartenders out there. When I was a kid, my parents actually had sailor figures from Captain Jacks back when they used to sell them, it's always remained true to it's roots.

Grumpy, Crocket's has had some great bartenders but they don't compare to what goes on at Captain Jacks.  I'm talking about people that have been there for decades, which is almost unheard of in Disney.  We have had some favorites at Crockett's, but lately, it seems that the turnover has been faster than what we hoped.  None of our favorites from Crockett's are still there, while at Captain Jacks, they never seem to leave.

Crockett's has great memories for us, but when it comes to longevity, I don't think there is anywhere in Disney that compares to Captain Jacks.

Note: Captain Jacks gets quite a few negative reviews, but you have to go in there with an open mind.  I admit, as for food there are better places in Disney.  But for atmposhere, you aren't going to do much better.  I HIGHLY suggest going to get your meal at the bar as compared to one of the tables.  Not only will you have some great service, you're guaranteed to have a great view and to have good times.  The bartenders love to be personal, I've never had a bad time there!!


----------



## ntsammy5

I'm on vacation so I'm just here temporarily to get a place in this thread!


----------



## VACAMPER

Cute dog 1goofy1.  We just got a dachshund for christmas.  He's the spawn of satan. so i hope yours is better.  He's grey and looks like a weimaraner so we call him our weimar weiner.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

VACAMPER said:


> ... He's the spawn of satan. ....we call him our weimar weiner.



Oh...you are gonna fit in here perfectly!!!!THATS some funny stuff. I hate my dogs, too.


----------



## VACAMPER

paid $200 for this dog. first trip to the vet cost me $386 to keep him alive. His insides were falling out.  Now i'm thinking maybe i should have kept my money.  Now I do have a pit bull/ dalmation mix that i love.  He  thinks he's a lap dog.


----------



## chief19spixi

I love my Dalmatian!! He will be with us at the fort this year!! woo hoo I can't wait!! He is also a lap dog!!


----------



## Shannone1

I don't *hate* my new dog, but there are times when I wonder what the heck I was thinking !!  She is an almost 5 month old miniature schnauzer who has the WORST gas ever !!  She can clear a room, no kidding.  She also still has accidents in the house every now and then.  Grrrr.  I keep telling myself she's just a puppy and this stage will pass.  I feel like we have a BABY in the house again


----------



## Shannone1

chief19spixi said:


> I love my Dalmatian!! He will be with us at the fort this year!! woo hoo I can't wait!! He is also a lap dog!!




What a cute *lap* dog, lol !!  These are mine...







Mitzi is the puppy, Finnegan is the *good* dog, lol !!


----------



## auntie

I know this is supposed to be "Chit Chat" so forgive me. Only I don't want to get in trouble for an off topic post...So, I'll make it quick. 
My husband Bob  (see handsome smiling man in my signature photo.) He is going to have some surgery tomorrow. While we've known about it for about a month or so..we are really nervous. Basically his stomach is in his chest and they need to bring it back down..to where a stomach belongs! Long story short..there have been some other complications that were discovered while preparing for this surgery..and we have reason to be concerned. I'm worried..okay ..I'm scared. Without boring you(which I've probably done by now..sorry ) there are reasons for my apprehension..hospitals/surgeries  have not always been kind to us..and my fear level is starting to kick into high tonight. Trying not to show it..being strong and all that. Anyway, I've come to enjoying chating here with all of you. You're a crazy... but kind hearted bunch.  Even the grumpy guys out there..and you know who you are! In any case, if you wouldn't mind keeping my Bob in mind..or if in your prayers if you are so inclined, I'd really appreciate it. He's just a hardworking guy who breaks his butt for his family and enjoys the simple things. He knows what's important. His favorite saying is "This is the life!"..and it's usually while enjoying little things that most people take for granted. 

Okay..don't want to suck the life out of this thread..I know you guys wanna get to at least 1000 tonight!


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> if you wouldn't mind keeping my Bob in mind..or if in your prayers if you are so inclined, I'd really appreciate it.




You got it Phyllis Make sure you give us an update tomorrow night !!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Colson39 said:


> Just so everyone knows, Captain Jacks has always been Captain Jacks.  I wasn't kidding when I said it's one of Disney's oldest establishments, the bartenders alone are proof enough.
> 
> If you want to be a part of "original" Disney, you can't go wrong.  This is a place that has never changed, still serves almost the same food, and still has some of the best bartenders out there. When I was a kid, my parents actually had sailor figures from Captain Jacks back when they used to sell them, it's always remained true to it's roots.
> 
> Grumpy, Crocket's has had some great bartenders but they don't compare to what goes on at Captain Jacks.  I'm talking about people that have been there for decades, which is almost unheard of in Disney.  We have had some favorites at Crockett's, but lately, it seems that the turnover has been faster than what we hoped.  None of our favorites from Crockett's are still there, while at Captain Jacks, they never seem to leave.
> 
> Crockett's has great memories for us, but when it comes to longevity, I don't think there is anywhere in Disney that compares to Captain Jacks.
> 
> Note: Captain Jacks gets quite a few negative reviews, but you have to go in there with an open mind.  I admit, as for food there are better places in Disney.  But for atmposhere, you aren't going to do much better.  I HIGHLY suggest going to get your meal at the bar as compared to one of the tables.  Not only will you have some great service, you're guaranteed to have a great view and to have good times.  The bartenders love to be personal, I've never had a bad time there!!



The problem is that they have changed Crockett's to much over the years. But I am not one for change.


----------



## VACAMPER

I feel your pain. Pete (the pup) will be staying with our friend (a dog trainer) while we are at the Fort.  We're hoping she has him whipped into an angel by the time we get back. Not holding my breath though.  He doesn't have accidents he's a biter.  We think maybe we were hurting him before we knew his intestines were falling out.


----------



## VACAMPER

Sending one up for Bob. (and family)


----------



## tinah159

Phyllis..I will be thinking of you both..Please keep us updated.


----------



## ntsammy5

auntie said:


> in your prayers if you are so inclined, I'd really appreciate it.



That goes without saying.  Good luck Phyllis and Bob.  Let us know........


----------



## auntie

Shannone1 said:


> You got it Phyllis Make sure you give us an update tomorrow night !!





VACAMPER said:


> Sending one up for Bob. (and family)





tinah159 said:


> Phyllis..I will be thinking of you both..Please keep us updated.



Thanks guys...appreciate it. Will try and post tomorrow..


----------



## IDoBelieveInFairies2

I will be praying for your family,also. Know that many will be, I am sure


----------



## RvUsa

Phyllis and Bob,  we may be a bunch of grumpy jerks sometimes, but you can count on us.  We will be thinking of you and saying a prayer.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Auntie(I like calling you Auntie)...Im sending a special one to those who watch out for us. You're doing a great job hiding your emotions, knock that off, it'll drive ya nuts...gotta let it out. I really hope it all works itself out...Im no fan of modern medicine either, but sometimes thats all we have...that and a little faith in a greater power. I truelly pray for the best for Bob, and you try to keep calm...I know we sometimes expect the worst while hoping for the best, and that can give a person a nervous breakdown, so BREATHE!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Ok!OK! Let's all BREATHE for her.  Maybe it will help calm her down.  Scary stuff!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Here's a pic of my wifes chihuahua, Louie (as in Queen Louie)....look at him, just layin there.......he's fruitylicious.......like he's posing for some "alternative animal" magazine or something....






This is my scottish terrier Salli.....she's ok, I can almost stand her being on my property, she doesnt make me wanna vomit, and sometimes she kicks the chihuahua's butt for no apparent reason and thats kinda cool...






Im not going to feed them for a week before we go on vacation, that way when the dog sitter shows up, he may have to kill them in self defense...ya know, because things happen and people have to protect themselves!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Just some useless chit chat,  I just hit post 700, and my DW got us a puppy last night .  I wasn't ready, because of my Millie Dog.   But he is a cute little sucker.


----------



## VACAMPER

What breed?  Name?  Anything?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

It aint one of those name brand dogs is it...Ive decided I might like mutts. Pure breeds think their shiznit dont stizink.


----------



## RvUsa

He is a beagle, he is about 4 months old. And he will allready only pee on the living room carpet...  , nowhere else, not even outside. She named him Porthos, she liked Enterprise and that was the name of the captains beagle.


----------



## 2goofycampers

hello everyone... John wanted to let you know I got you test e-mail newsletter. it works..............Denise


----------



## VACAMPER

It's always nice when a dog trains early.


----------



## RvUsa

2goofycampers said:


> hello everyone... John wanted to let you know I got you test e-mail newsletter. it works..............Denise



Thanks, I never put html in an email before, I was wondering if it would work,  now I have to start getting stuff together to put in the newsletter.  In between entering like 10,000 campgrounds into the new database.  My little indian buddy said he will have that part up and running tomorrow.


----------



## RvUsa

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## RvUsa

I feel so alone!!


----------



## RvUsa

I'm scared being all by myself, I will not obey the voices, I will not obey the voices!


----------



## RvUsa

SO ALONE!!!  SO ALONE!


----------



## RvUsa

Fine, I gave you guys 1/2 an hour to come out and play,  I am getting 100 all by myself, then I am taking my toys, and going home.


----------



## kc5grw

I know what you did last post..


----------



## RvUsa

5 to go


----------



## RvUsa

4


----------



## kc5grw

almost there


----------



## RvUsa

3


----------



## kc5grw

woo hoo!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

100?


----------



## RvUsa




----------



## kc5grw

I just had to sneak in and do that.


----------



## kc5grw

I just went and looked at the first Useless Chit Chat thread and it took 6 days for it to reach post 100.


----------



## lisa8200

auntie said:


> You're a crazy... but kind hearted bunch.  Even the grumpy guys out there..and you know who you are! In any case, if you wouldn't mind keeping my Bob in mind..or if in your prayers if you are so inclined, I'd really appreciate it.



  We are so inclined  ,,, . Make sure to post an update when you can .


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> Oh man, it's one of the oldest restaurants/bars in Disney!! It's in the original Disney Village area (or as we still call it, Lake Buena Vista), it's across from the Rainforest Cafe. It sits on the water, and has a rather large wrap-a-round bar that has great views of the lake and pretty much all of the Disney Village.


 
Oh yeah, Chris!!! I forget about that place!  And yes - we still call it either Lake Buena Vista or the Disney Village.

I remember when there was a hamburger joint where Ghiradelli's now sits.

You're getting close to "Reilly Time", aren't you!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

RvUsa said:


> I'm scared being all by myself, I will not obey the voices, I will not obey the voices!



Okay everybody, listen up,,it has been brought to my attention by voice #1 that we are paying WAY to much time entertaining ourselves with voice #2 and #3 ,,I have been told that Voice #2 tends to be a bad influence and Voice #3 has us leaning toward not caring bout anything less it's Fort related.  Voice #1 feels like it has the most seniorty and we should take it's considerations first and  seriously in all matters.  That being said , voice #1 would like for all of us to start with a pitcher of Kungaloosh and try to drown out voices #2 and #3 . Okay , if everybody is ready , voice #1 says "Let's get started !" ...Mr    (MHOOBY)


----------



## 2goofycampers

2goofycampers said:


> Okay everybody, listen up,,it has been brought to my attention by voice #1 that we are paying WAY to much time entertaining ourselves with voice #2 and #3 ,,I have been told that Voice #2 tends to be a bad influence and Voice #3 has us leaning toward not caring bout anything less it's Fort related.  Voice #1 feels like it has the most seniorty and we should take it's considerations first and  seriously in all matters.  That being said , voice #1 would like for all of us to start with a pitcher of Kungaloosh and try to drown out voices #2 and #3 . Okay , if everybody is ready , voice #1 says "Let's get started !" ...Mr    (MHOOBY)



 I was just informed that Voice # 2 has a cousin that would like to meet us.


----------



## VACAMPER

I could go along with voice #1.  I just need to learn to make this Kungaloosh stuff first.  Good thing i'm making my weekly trip into town today.


----------



## Momof626x3

Shannone1 said:


> I don't *hate* my new dog, but there are times when I wonder what the heck I was thinking !!  She is an almost 5 month old miniature schnauzer who has the WORST gas ever !!  She can clear a room, no kidding.  She also still has accidents in the house every now and then.  Grrrr.  I keep telling myself she's just a puppy and this stage will pass.  I feel like we have a BABY in the house again



Someone got my boys a book called "Walter the Farting Dog" (with boys there's nothing funnier than a dog with gas problems   ) and it is about a dog who has the same problem as your puppy...it ends up being useful in the end!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I go and have a busy week and the first useless thread gets locked and the 2nd I don't post on until it is over 100!!!!   Man!

Frank, I don't know about listening to this voice #1 stuff!  I miss WAY too much!  I think #2 has the right idea.


*Phyllis*, my goodness!  I have already prayed for Bob.  And for you.  I know you want to be strong in the face of your family, but dear, if you need to have a good cry, don't hold it in!  Just get it out~ you'll feel so much better.  Then trust!  God is the greatest physician!

This is for you:  It is the Chinese symbol for crisis.  From danger, comes opportunity.  A wise person will always find the opportunity in a crisis situation.  I already know you are very wise.  I have witnessed it in many posts.  Although, when faced with danger, a little reminder never hurts.


----------



## Colson39

Phyllis, please keep us updated on Bob, he is in our thoughts


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Is it just me, or did the symbol I put in for Phyllis not show up?


I'll try it again:


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ok, that's odd.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Oh....it's back!



Maybe it was just me all along.  Maybe I just had one of those lapse of mind "moments"


Carry on......


----------



## RvUsa

He peed outside!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

There's hope after all, huh John!!!!!!


----------



## Colson39

des1954 said:


> Oh yeah, Chris!!! I forget about that place!  And yes - we still call it either Lake Buena Vista or the Disney Village.
> 
> I remember when there was a hamburger joint where Ghiradelli's now sits.
> 
> You're getting close to "Reilly Time", aren't you!!!



Hey Debbie, yea, when I was talking to my parents yesterday, we actually referred to it as Lake Buena Vista quite a few times during the conversation.  I guess it's just because how we grew up with it, so it's stuck.  Although if we're on the "other" side, where the Virgin Megastore and all that is, we do refer to that as "Downtown Disney".

I remember as a kid, right near where Ghiradellis is now, there used to be a HUGE playset for kids to play in.  You could climb up in it, and there were tunnels and slides and everything.  That was there pretty much my entire youth.

They tore it down probably 10 years ago, and they put a tower in it's place, that when you looked into the tower, you looked at a mirror.  And up at the top was a huge kaleidoscope, so the whole mirror was like one big kaleidoscope.  It was pretty cool, but I'm not surprised they tore it down, after you see it a couple times it kind of loses the novelty...lol.

And yep, we're definitely close to Reilly time, her official due date is April 20th, so it could be anytime now


----------



## RvUsa

It was on the front porch, but it's a start.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I've been looking into going to Disneyland Paris and came across their campground, the Davy Crockett Ranch.  It is awesome!  The pool is fantastic, Disney World should recreate it!  They have this tree top tour and other stuff, too.  DD11 and I wanted to stay there, but it doesn't have transportation to the parks!  

Oh well.  Check it out!  

http://hotels.disneylandparis.co.uk/hotels/davy-crockett-ranch/index.xhtml


----------



## 2goofycampers

I looked for the angry thread but couldn't find it. Does anyone have a form that says;;; listen up family we are not a bank. So stop asking for $$$$$$$.especially when you want it so YOU can go on vacation. While we stay home and WORK......that feels a little better........Denise


----------



## Colson39

Wow, I had no idea they had a campground at Disneyland Paris, that's awesome!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> I looked for the angry thread but couldn't find it. Does anyone have a form that says;;; listen up family we are not a bank. So stop asking for $$$$$$$.especially when you want it so YOU can go on vacation. While we stay home and WORK......that feels a little better........Denise



You ok, Denise?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> Wow, I had no idea they had a campground at Disneyland Paris, that's awesome!



I didn't either until I started looking.  The whole place is so stereotypically American~ it's funny!  Like Buffalo Bill, wild west.  You know, we all go around sayin Yeee haw!  in our 10 gallon hats!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

John, funny coincidence....my kid snuck another friggin dog home last night too...I didnt know till 6 this morning. Me and my 2 youngest had "camp out in the back yard" night last night...at 6 this morning I hear LOUD SNIFFING just ouside the tent wall...I unzip the window and am staring face o face with this beautiful white Husky pup....I freaked. I forbade ANYONE to bring home ANYMORE animals EVER again....and heres another dog!!! Kid syas the wife brought it home from work last night...Im yelling for the wife to wake up...she comes down and her first words are "where the hell did that dog come from!!??" So I know the kids lying, I turn to her and before I could even get a good screaming up, she cowers down in the corner crying saying "I knew you wouldnt let me keep it if you knew 'I' brought it home...blah, blah, blah". Looking completely pathetic, but I couldnt let her know it got to me.....So Im walking around slamming stuff and calling her a liar, and yelling at the dog(which I felt bad about, the dog is friggin gorgeous and really friendly), ya know, just really working this for everything its worth. She said it was roaming around the Walmart parking lot...a maybe 4 month old white Husky pup...just wandering around...yeah, right. Im asking her why she wont just tell me the truth, but she has stuck to the story...so, I dunno...maybe its true. Either way...she still hid him in her room, and tried to lay the blame on the ol'lady....Im pretty ticked about this, so I have to stress my point.
"The dog has to go, take it to the pound, someone will rescue him he's beautiful...he'll probably be gone before you leave the parking lot."
 She's balling now....im mean literally sobbing!!! "Please, dad, PLEEEEEEAAAASSSEEE!!!!"
There's my open......I know this is completely wrong, but this is the same child who wrecked TWO of my vehicles last month because she was mad that I wouldnt let her run to her boyfriends house immediately after I fixed her car because i wanted her to bring back the truck that my BIL lent her while her car was out of commission. I twist the face up as evil looking as I can and say"If you want this dog...its gonna cost you!"
"Anything, dad, anything...how much????"  (hehehe...Im a terrible father sometimes) I tell her "Its gonna cost you a rear seat and windshield."
She tells me"I didnt even mess up the seat and windshield, I crushed the bumpers!!!"....I said "Not for the cars you wrecked....for my golf cart!!!!"

Im now shopping for the seat and sport windshield...AND I have a brand new beautiful Husky....and none of its costing me a dime!!!! Am I going to hell?


----------



## 2goofycampers

PolynesianPixie said:


> You ok, Denise?



I will be as soon as I cut off my e-mail, change my address, get a private phone #....  but for right now I'm gonna go mow the lawn before it rains........thanks for asking..........Denise


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> John, funny coincidence....my kid snuck another friggin dog home last night too...I didnt know till 6 this morning. Me and my 2 youngest had "camp out in the back yard" night last night...at 6 this morning I hear LOUD SNIFFING just ouside the tent wall...I unzip the window and am staring face o face with this beautiful white Husky pup....I freaked. I forbade ANYONE to bring home ANYMORE animals EVER again....and heres another dog!!! Kid syas the wife brought it home from work last night...Im yelling for the wife to wake up...she comes down and her first words are "where the hell did that dog come from!!??" So I know the kids lying, I turn to her and before I could even get a good screaming up, she cowers down in the corner crying saying "I knew you wouldnt let me keep it if you knew 'I' brought it home...blah, blah, blah". Looking completely pathetic, but I couldnt let her know it got to me.....So Im walking around slamming stuff and calling her a liar, and yelling at the dog(which I felt bad about, the dog is friggin gorgeous and really friendly), ya know, just really working this for everything its worth. She said it was roaming around the Walmart parking lot...a maybe 4 month old white Husky pup...just wandering around...yeah, right. Im asking her why she wont just tell me the truth, but she has stuck to the story...so, I dunno...maybe its true. Either way...she still hid him in her room, and tried to lay the blame on the ol'lady....Im pretty ticked about this, so I have to stress my point.
> "The dog has to go, take it to the pound, someone will rescue him he's beautiful...he'll probably be gone before you leave the parking lot."
> She's balling now....im mean literally sobbing!!! "Please, dad, PLEEEEEEAAAASSSEEE!!!!"
> There's my open......I know this is completely wrong, but this is the same child who wrecked TWO of my vehicles last month because she was mad that I wouldnt let her run to her boyfriends house immediately after I fixed her car because i wanted her to bring back the truck that my BIL lent her while her car was out of commission. I twist the face up as evil looking as I can and say"If you want this dog...its gonna cost you!"
> "Anything, dad, anything...how much????"  (hehehe...Im a terrible father sometimes) I tell her "Its gonna cost you a rear seat and windshield."
> She tells me"I didnt even mess up the seat and windshield, I crushed the bumpers!!!"....I said "Not for the cars you wrecked....for my golf cart!!!!"
> 
> Im now shopping for the seat and sport windshield...AND I have a brand new beautiful Husky....and none of its costing me a dime!!!! Am I going to hell?



BDR......I will take the dog if you send the SIL $500.00..... Great deal ......we will both be happy....... ........Denise


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> "Anything, dad, anything...how much????"  (hehehe...Im a terrible father sometimes) I tell her "Its gonna cost you a rear seat and windshield."
> She tells me"I didnt even mess up the seat and windshield, I crushed the bumpers!!!"....I said "Not for the cars you wrecked....for my golf cart!!!!"
> 
> Im now shopping for the seat and sport windshield...AND I have a brand new beautiful Husky....and none of its costing me a dime!!!! Am I going to hell?



oooo!  You are crafty!  SeaBee thinks you're going to hell already  You may as well make the best of it.


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> Wow, I had no idea they had a campground at Disneyland Paris, that's awesome!



I just looked at that.  It just looks like cabins.  No "caravan" park as the Youropeans call them.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

clkelley said:


> I just looked at that.  It just looks like cabins.  No "caravan" park as the Youropeans call them.



I does have campsites (according to my Frommers book), but I found nothing on it in the website either


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> I've been looking into going to Disneyland Paris and came across their campground, the Davy Crockett Ranch.  It is awesome!  The pool is fantastic, Disney World should recreate it!  They have this tree top tour and other stuff, too.  DD11 and I wanted to stay there, but it doesn't have transportation to the parks!
> 
> Oh well.  Check it out!
> 
> http://hotels.disneylandparis.co.uk/hotels/davy-crockett-ranch/index.xhtml





It looks nice, but it is in france   NO THANKS


----------



## kc5grw

BDR, what a pushover. Is that all you're getting outta the deal? How bouts a new controller and motor also to make it go faster.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

RvUsa said:


> He is a beagle, he is about 4 months old. And he will allready only pee on the living room carpet...  , nowhere else, not even outside. She named him Porthos, she liked Enterprise and that was the name of the captains beagle.



We love Enterprise too!!  That's about the only Star Trek that I can really stand.  Next Gen had it's moments, but I couldn't watch it after a while unless Q or the Borg were on it.  We've been watching the Enterprise reruns on SciFi for the past 3-4 months.  I love my DVR!!  Enterprise had such a good cast & good writing too.  The chemistry was great on that show.  I wish they hadn't canceled it .  We started watching b/c of Scott Bakula & loving him from Quantum Leap. (We just saw the episode of Enterprise w/ Dean Stockwell on it the other night.  That was too cool!!)  We've been trying to find the DVDs, but so far have only been able to find them on Amazon or eBay.

My DH would love a Beagle, but is afraid of the baying that they like to do.  I want a dachsund (sp?), I think.  I grew up w/ Chihuahuas. I'm looking at maybe a dachs/Beagle or Chi mix.  But we have to wait for the boys to grow up some more before we get a dog.  The cat's enough for pets right now.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

TxTink :) said:


> I know- me & the DH like that show too... I could have sworn the TX commercials last week said SEASON finale, not Series finale...



It did, & then over the wkend, they canceled it.  Said that viewership was down 2mil. I think that's because they really didn't want to bring it back, so they stuck it at 10 instead of 9, when some people wouldn't watch it, just so that they could cancel it.  Even in this last episode, they still have the sprint commercial for following the bomb & getting a sneak peak at "next" wks episode.

Figures, I really get to liking a show & they cancel it.  Enterprise, Firefly, Jericho.....


----------



## RvUsa

Rog, I will stick with my previous statement, you are an evil Jenius, with a "j".


My little indian buddy just sent me this, check it out, he has to fix a couple of things,,,, but looks good to start.


----------



## Colson39

I just saw this on a news update on another site, looks like the Travel Channel has some new Disney shows coming out in April!!  I like Samantha Brown too, she's a good host....



> The Travel Channel has announced four new programs, hosted by Samantha Brown, under the umbrella "Season of Disney" to air at 9 p.m. on Fridays, starting April 11. The first program will be "Season of Disney: Samantha Brown's Favorites," in which she discusses what she likes best at Disney World and Disneyland. The remaining shows in the series are: "Season of Disney: On a Dime" on April 18; "Season of Disney: Splurge!" on April 25; and "Season of Disney: Royal Treatment" on May 2. Verify times and dates with your local listings.



She's also the only one to ever do a show that actually showed Fort Wilderness (she did a holiday tour of all the campsite decorations last Christmas season), so she's A-OK in my book.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

John..its perfect!!!.... I love the pic of Tina's husband in the mirror!!!


----------



## Us3

Haha...now lets see some pics of _your_ new puppy BDR.

Oh and your new seat and windshield when it arrives...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Rog, I will stick with my previous statement, you are an evil Jenius, with a "j".
> 
> 
> My little indian buddy just sent me this, check it out, he has to fix a couple of things,,,, but looks good to start.



SNAZZY!


BTW, whats wrong with France?


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> I've been looking into going to Disneyland Paris and came across their campground, the Davy Crockett Ranch.  It is awesome!  The pool is fantastic, Disney World should recreate it!  They have this tree top tour and other stuff, too.  DD11 and I wanted to stay there, but it doesn't have transportation to the parks!
> 
> Oh well.  Check it out!
> 
> http://hotels.disneylandparis.co.uk/hotels/davy-crockett-ranch/index.xhtml



ME too!!!  We were planning a trip next year (or trying to), but now w/ the economy & stuff, not sure if we're going then or not.  We never got a honeymoon, so that would be ours.  We just have to find someone to watch the boys. I don't know that we'd stay on propery or not. I found a company that does tours out of Paris. One is to DLP. It's actually cheaper that staying on property & they have a good reputation. 

We actually talked about taking all the kids for about a month or so & renting an RV over there & camping our way through Europe. Of course, that wouldn't be for 5-10 years, & not until after we go by ourselves & over to CA to the Original DL. A lot of people seem to do this from here (sometimes taking the entire summer). They say its really the best way to tour Europe & you really get to know the locals, etc.


----------



## Gatordad

Colson39 said:


> I just saw this on a news update on another site, looks like the Travel Channel has some new Disney shows coming out in April!!  I like Samantha Brown too, she's a good host....
> 
> 
> 
> She's also the only one to ever do a show that actually showed Fort Wilderness (she did a holiday tour of all the campsite decorations last Christmas season), so she's A-OK in my book.



Samantha Brown, hubba hubba


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> BTW, whats wrong with France?



I'll let you know when I get back.


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


> Samantha Brown, hubba hubba



This was a whole thread about a 4 months ago,  flower shirt, huge $**%..... LOL


I just don't like france,  bailed them out 2 times, ww1 ww2 and they all hate us....  jmho


----------



## Gatordad

John, Keep it to the Hubba Hubba.... we can bash france in another thread, lol.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Us3 said:


> Haha...now lets see some pics of _your_ new puppy BDR.
> 
> Oh and your new seat and windshield when it arrives...



Hers the Dog napping, hiding dogs in her room and blamin it on mom, then cry till I get what I want, why is my dad so vindictive daughter and the new pup...she's named it Reamus...I thought she was aming it after Uncle Reamus from Songs of the South...but apparently theres a Reamus in the Harry Potter books.....she's still a Potter freak at 16!!!!

But how could i REALLY say no to that dog...I hope he aint gay too(like the wife's chihuahua...NOT THAT THERES ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT!!!!)


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

RvUsa said:


> It looks nice, but it is in france   NO THANKS



You sound like my step-dad. He hates France too.  But he raises chickens, so they are all over his house. We were living in Ohio, my mom had us paint the kitchen & about half the house, & the colors she picked are that deep red & tan. W/ chickens & roosters all over the kitchen, it's just like a French Country kitchen, all they need to finish it is the toile curtains....  

(PS--I don't think he realizes that it's that type of design either.)


----------



## RvUsa

Sorry, hows musketmickey coming?

Rog, dog is cute, our other dog is 1/2 huskey, and is a neurotic mess.  Hope its not a genetic triat....


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Colson39 said:


> I just saw this on a news update on another site, looks like the Travel Channel has some new Disney shows coming out in April!!  I like Samantha Brown too, she's a good host....
> 
> 
> 
> She's also the only one to ever do a show that actually showed Fort Wilderness (she did a holiday tour of all the campsite decorations last Christmas season), so she's A-OK in my book.



Woo Hoo!!   I have some of the other Disney shows taped from the Travel Channel.  DH complains that I aways watch them when they're on, even if they're repeats, and "we've seen this before."


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hers the Dog napping, hiding dogs in her room and blamin it on mom, then cry till I get what I want, why is my dad so vindictive daughter and the new pup...she's named it Reamus...I thought she was aming it after Uncle Reamus from Songs of the South...but apparently theres a Reamus in the Harry Potter books.....she's still a Potter freak at 16!!!!
> 
> But how could i REALLY say no to that dog...I hope he aint gay too(like the wife's chihuahua...NOT THAT THERES ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT!!!!)



He is too cute.  My DH had one growing up & still loves them, but doesn't want one, especially in FL.  That's just too cruel for that kind of dog!!

Yeah, Lupin Remis was a friend of Harry's dad & is a werewolf.  He's cool, I like him.


----------



## Us3

Ha, great pic and cute pup.  Your dd looks really happy  

Samantha Brown is great...I'm looking forward to the shows!  Of course, we'll be at the Fort when the first one airs....OH WELL!  That's what DVR is for!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> ME too!!!  We were planning a trip next year (or trying to), but now w/ the economy & stuff, not sure if we're going then or not.  We never got a honeymoon, so that would be ours.  We just have to find someone to watch the boys. I don't know that we'd stay on propery or not. I found a company that does tours out of Paris. One is to DLP. It's actually cheaper that staying on property & they have a good reputation.
> 
> We actually talked about taking all the kids for about a month or so & renting an RV over there & camping our way through Europe. Of course, that wouldn't be for 5-10 years, & not until after we go by ourselves & over to CA to the Original DL. A lot of people seem to do this from here (sometimes taking the entire summer). They say its really the best way to tour Europe & you really get to know the locals, etc.



That caravan around Europe thing sounds fantastic!  Maybe one day.......

I've read about people doing that, and some of the gorgeous places they camped.   

I ended up booking a "partner" hotel and not one on Disney property.  It looks very quaint and provincial (which is the decorating term~  French provincial.....and my favorite style  )  I got a deal on travelocity  


BTW, I hear parisians don't care for us, but those in the French country side couldn't be friendlier!  Maybe they appreciate us bailing them out!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Rog, that dog is almost as beautiful as your daughter!


----------



## We4mickey

Rog, That dog is beautiful. I wouldn't have been able to say no either.  At least you were quick enough to put a spin on it and get something out of it.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> That caravan around Europe thing sounds fantastic!  Maybe one day.......
> 
> I've read about people doing that, and some of the gorgeous places they camped.
> 
> I ended up booking a "partner" hotel and not one on Disney property.  It looks very quaint and provincial (which is the decorating term~  French provincial.....and my favorite style  )  I got a deal on travelocity
> 
> 
> BTW, I hear parisians don't care for us, but those in the French country side couldn't be friendlier!  Maybe they appreciate us bailing them out!



I've looked at those too. There's one that almost looks like a old country hunting lodge that I really liked. But I want to go see my castle in the Loire Valley & go to some of the museums in Paris, so I think we'll be staying in Paris & venturing out from there. But next trip will be getting more into the country side.  DFIL is 100% German, so that's definitely on the list for the caravan trip. I'm part German, English & a whole bunch of mutt (aka 100% American blend) From what I've read, when you're camping, even the French are nice & the ones outside of Paris are not so full of themselves .  So, it's not all the French.


----------



## Momof626x3

Rog, the puppy is gorgeous and very cool name too! My DS4 loved the picture because he just got the Webkinz version of a husky.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, that puppy is a looker


----------



## disney4dan

auntie said:


> I know this is supposed to be "Chit Chat" so forgive me. Only I don't want to get in trouble for an off topic post...So, I'll make it quick.
> My husband Bob  (see handsome smiling man in my signature photo.) He is going to have some surgery tomorrow. While we've known about it for about a month or so..we are really nervous. Basically his stomach is in his chest and they need to bring it back down..to where a stomach belongs! Long story short..there have been some other complications that were discovered while preparing for this surgery..and we have reason to be concerned. I'm worried..okay ..I'm scared. Without boring you(which I've probably done by now..sorry ) there are reasons for my apprehension..hospitals/surgeries  have not always been kind to us..and my fear level is starting to kick into high tonight. Trying not to show it..being strong and all that. Anyway, I've come to enjoying chating here with all of you. You're a crazy... but kind hearted bunch.  Even the grumpy guys out there..and you know who you are! In any case, if you wouldn't mind keeping my Bob in mind..or if in your prayers if you are so inclined, I'd really appreciate it. He's just a hardworking guy who breaks his butt for his family and enjoys the simple things. He knows what's important. His favorite saying is "This is the life!"..and it's usually while enjoying little things that most people take for granted.
> 
> Okay..don't want to suck the life out of this thread..I know you guys wanna get to at least 1000 tonight!



Hope things are going well for you today Auntie, I just got back to the boards today and found the posts.  It's no fun waiting for surgery, and I trust that your surgeons are doing the best that they can.  When our oldest son went through 12 + hrs of surgery last fall (anticipated 4 or 5 hrs) we almost went insane.  We knew we had the best surgeons available (4 of them, one flown in the night before), but a last minute review of CT scans showed tumors in our sons chest.  They managed to get to everything in  his chest by doing a 3-inch cut at the base of the neck so that he would not have a huge scar on his chest.  We got that bad news at 6:30 am.  First in surgery and last out that day.  Over 100 surgeries per day in that operating wing, and the surgical waiting area is well staffed with RNs who gave us updates once per hour.  When we had a question, the RN actually called into the OR to speak with the surgeon.  We were so glad to see the smile on his face later that night - guy looked like had just thrown the winning pitch in a 12 inning game.

Forgive the long winded response, just saying I hear ya on the stress part and I'm saying a prayer for you and Bob.


----------



## Colson39

Ok, this might be the funniest story I've ever read in my life.  I'm literally in tears, I can't stop laughing.  



> A New Zealand man has been sentenced to community service after telling police he was raped by a wombat and the experience had made him speak "Australian".
> 
> Arthur Ross Cradock, 48, from the South Island town of Motueka, called police on February 11 and told them he was being raped at his home by the wombat and he needed help, The Nelson Mail newspaper reported.
> 
> The orchard worker later called back and said: "Apart from speaking Australian now, I'm pretty all right, you know."


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Oh yeah, Chris!!! I forget about that place!  And yes - we still call it either Lake Buena Vista or the Disney Village.
> 
> I remember when there was a hamburger joint where Ghiradelli's now sits.



I remember that place!  They used to have a quadruple cheeseburger.  Kevin loved those!


----------



## VACAMPER

Beautiful pup BDR.  I'll ask in a couple of months if you still love him.  Our pup was cute for a week or two before he turned satanic.


----------



## JCJRSmith

JOHN!!!

The stickers have arrived and they are awesome.  They are going on the motorhome this weekend and the check will go out in tomorrow's mail worship:  SWMBO has the checkbook - yeah, THERE'S a surprise  ).  Thanks again, and I will post some pictures when I get them on the camper.


----------



## RvUsa

Cool glad you like them.


----------



## TxTink :)

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hers the Dog napping, hiding dogs in her room and blamin it on mom, then cry till I get what I want, why is my dad so vindictive daughter and the new pup...she's named it Reamus...I thought she was aming it after Uncle Reamus from Songs of the South...but apparently theres a Reamus in the Harry Potter books.....she's still a Potter freak at 16!!!!
> 
> But how could i REALLY say no to that dog...I hope he aint gay too(like the wife's chihuahua...NOT THAT THERES ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT!!!!)



Adorable!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

BigDaddyRog, cute pup! We used to have a Malamute (simular to a Husky but brown eyes instead of blue and a bit larger). With you living down in the south, you may get conflicting advice on raising him. I know we did from a know-it-all friend. He told us that Malamutes and Huskies won't live to be but about 8 or 9 but our Mako (may he rest in peace) lived to be a ripe old age of 14. We had him since he was 9 months old and every summer we would shave him (same friend said that it was a no-no) but our vet said it would be better but leave enough on him to protect him from the sun. We left about a half inch on him and he stayed active all summer. We tried one summer not to shave him and just keep him brushed but he had a hard time trying to keep cool. Half way through the summer we had him shaved and he became alive again. Just a little bit of advice, of course you are further south than we are and your vet will know better.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Well, as long as we are posting dog pictures:

This is our beagle, Scout.  He's three years old:





This is our lab/shepherd mix, Bailey - she's eleven years old:





Both are great dogs - very friendly and loving, but the beagle has a set of lungs on him like to wake the dead.


----------



## 2goofycampers

does anybody do pins, are the older round metal pins {buttons} collectable or just the trading pins ? .....  Denise


----------



## big kahuna1

I saw a lizard on my deck this morning. He just sat there and did nothing. Clouds were in the sky. The umbrella was closed. Forgot to cover the grill last night. Glad it did not rain. I could hear the spa pumps running. There was a bug on the sliding glass door. Drove the cat crazy. He could not figure out why he could not touch him. Stupid cat. Bug finally flew away. Lizard left. Guess he warmed up or bird got him. Don't really know.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> does anybody do pins, are the older round metal pins {buttons} collectable or just the trading pins ? .....  Denise



I think any of them are collectable.  I have one from CSR the first year it was open on Cinco de Mayo.  It's probably not worth .50, but I love it!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tent Camping Mom said:


> BigDaddyRog, cute pup! We used to have a Malamute (simular to a Husky but brown eyes instead of blue and a bit larger). With you living down in the south, you may get conflicting advice on raising him. I know we did from a know-it-all friend. He told us that Malamutes and Huskies won't live to be but about 8 or 9 but our Mako (may he rest in peace) lived to be a ripe old age of 14. We had him since he was 9 months old and every summer we would shave him (same friend said that it was a no-no) but our vet said it would be better but leave enough on him to protect him from the sun. We left about a half inch on him and he stayed active all summer. We tried one summer not to shave him and just keep him brushed but he had a hard time trying to keep cool. Half way through the summer we had him shaved and he became alive again. Just a little bit of advice, of course you are further south than we are and your vet will know better.




Yeah....I had a pretty good idea that shaving would be in his future. He'll be an inside dog for the most part during the summer...I wouldnt wanna be out in this heat with a coat as thick as his....ya cant even see his skin when trying to look to see if he has fleas!!!!

Oh yeah.....I had a feeling she was lying about finding him wandering around the Walmart parking lot....dumb kid bought it......it was a really good price, but I HATE BEING LIED TO!!!! I dont feel guilty for playing her for cart parts now!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

big kahuna1 said:


> I saw a lizard on my deck this morning. He just sat there and did nothing. Clouds were in the sky. The umbrella was closed. Forgot to cover the grill last night. Glad it did not rain. I could hear the spa pumps running. There was a bug on the sliding glass door. Drove the cat crazy. He could not figure out why he could not touch him. Stupid cat. Bug finally flew away. Lizard left. Guess he warmed up or bird got him. Don't really know.



Excellent useless fact ramble BigK!!!


----------



## big kahuna1

I thank You Sir!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> John, funny coincidence....my kid snuck another friggin dog home last night too...I didnt know till 6 this morning. Me and my 2 youngest had "camp out in the back yard" night last night...at 6 this morning I hear LOUD SNIFFING just ouside the tent wall...I unzip the window and am staring face o face with this beautiful white Husky pup....I freaked. I forbade ANYONE to bring home ANYMORE animals EVER again....and heres another dog!!! Kid syas the wife brought it home from work last night...Im yelling for the wife to wake up...she comes down and her first words are "where the hell did that dog come from!!??" So I know the kids lying, I turn to her and before I could even get a good screaming up, she cowers down in the corner crying saying "I knew you wouldnt let me keep it if you knew 'I' brought it home...blah, blah, blah". Looking completely pathetic, but I couldnt let her know it got to me.....So Im walking around slamming stuff and calling her a liar, and yelling at the dog(which I felt bad about, the dog is friggin gorgeous and really friendly), ya know, just really working this for everything its worth. She said it was roaming around the Walmart parking lot...a maybe 4 month old white Husky pup...just wandering around...yeah, right. Im asking her why she wont just tell me the truth, but she has stuck to the story...so, I dunno...maybe its true. Either way...she still hid him in her room, and tried to lay the blame on the ol'lady....Im pretty ticked about this, so I have to stress my point.
> "The dog has to go, take it to the pound, someone will rescue him he's beautiful...he'll probably be gone before you leave the parking lot."
> She's balling now....im mean literally sobbing!!! "Please, dad, PLEEEEEEAAAASSSEEE!!!!"
> There's my open......I know this is completely wrong, but this is the same child who wrecked TWO of my vehicles last month because she was mad that I wouldnt let her run to her boyfriends house immediately after I fixed her car because i wanted her to bring back the truck that my BIL lent her while her car was out of commission. I twist the face up as evil looking as I can and say"If you want this dog...its gonna cost you!"
> "Anything, dad, anything...how much????" (hehehe...Im a terrible father sometimes) I tell her "Its gonna cost you a rear seat and windshield."
> She tells me"I didnt even mess up the seat and windshield, I crushed the bumpers!!!"....I said "Not for the cars you wrecked....for my golf cart!!!!"
> 
> Im now shopping for the seat and sport windshield...AND I have a brand new beautiful Husky....and none of its costing me a dime!!!! Am I going to hell?


 
Holy Crap, Rog!!! I hope this new dog is a "*man's man" dog*!!! You've definitely got the drama goin' at your house & you need testosterone back up!!!

So now- you have this "Queen" Chihuahua, a "Spawn of Satan" Scottie, and the "Handsome" Husky, a wife, a bunch of daughters, and a grandson that isn't old enough yet to lend you a hand. Yeah, I'd say your life is a drama!!

Now---quit trying to be the "tough guy", 'cause even *I* see through that thin disguise! 

 Deb

PS-  I just saw the picture of your new baby.... man, you just could NOT have said no to that face!!


----------



## des1954

I finally got my "Orange Apron" last night!!!  I am officially a Home Depot Girl!

Tomorrow, DH goes for his 3rd job interview at Lowe's.  Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

BDR  that pup is a cutie!   I think you may have a manly dog there!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> she's named it Reamus...I thought she was aming it after Uncle Reamus from Songs of the South...but apparently theres a Reamus in the Harry Potter books.....*she's still a Potter freak at 16!!!*!


 
So....what's wrong with that? I'm a Potter fan at 5..... er uh, let's just say I'm much older than 16!!!

The character she's referring to is Professor Reamus Lupin. (He's a werewolf....... Werewolf?? Werewolf??? There wolf. There castle. Why are you talking that way? I thought you wanted to! Ooops! Different movie.  )


----------



## 2goofycampers

Apparently the "Kid" has a new CD out called Rock n Roll Jesus . I heard a cut off it today called All Summer Long ,,got some tunes that are reminiscent of an old Palmer's tune an Skynyrd tune and something else I can't pick out ?  Anyone heard it ?


----------



## We4mickey

John, We also got our stickers today. Wonderful! DH is quite excited to show them to other family members. They will be soooo jealous!  Great Job!


----------



## RvUsa

Glad you liked them. You all got them quick....


----------



## RvUsa

My new little pee machine is curled up in my lap, snoring like a chainsaw...


----------



## stacktester

Got mine today too. Thanks John. I'll send you a pic when we get to the fort. I'm going to put mine on the back glass because I don't want it on the fiberglass because it will fade around it. Actually I don't wanna peel it lol because it's gonna get aged by the sun.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> So....what's wrong with that? I'm a Potter fan at 5..... er uh, let's just say I'm much older than 16!!!
> 
> The character she's referring to is Professor Reamus Lupin. (He's a werewolf....... Werewolf?? Werewolf??? There wolf. There castle. Why are you talking that way? I thought you wanted to! Ooops! Different movie.  )




I Love that movie!  "Stay close to the candle.....the staircase _can_ be trecherous!"  She says with her best German accent.


----------



## RvUsa

I need some help,  my little indian buddy got my forum working, anyone want to play, and try it out....  click here  
then go to "around the fire" forum.

thanks guys, let me know if you have problems


----------



## Colson39

Just posted a test message, looks great!


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks, just adding all the catagories etc, I appreciate the help.

any suggestions for catagories?


----------



## kc5grw

Looks good John.

The poll feature works.


----------



## Us3

John, your site has lots of changes since the last time I visited!  Great job!


----------



## ynottony99

*John it really does look great.  I tried to sign up, but couldn't.  I tried to type in the code, and failed until I was told to go away and learn how to type or something.*


----------



## RvUsa

ynottony99 said:


> *John it really does look great.  I tried to sign up, but couldn't.  I tried to type in the code, and failed until I was told to go away and learn how to type or something.*



That was just for you.  I told it not to let you in!  Seriously, I think it is a cookie problem, I had the same problem.  I will have him look into it.

Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

RvUsa said:


> That was just for you.  I told it not to let you in!  Seriously, I think it is a cookie problem, I had the same problem.  I will have him look into it.
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone.



I had the problem until I put it on caps lock.


----------



## Colson39

Caps lock will get you every time...lol

How is the weather up there Scott?


----------



## RvUsa

I was talking to Erica about the board, I said, I am going to make Rog a moderator.... she said that would be like giving the keys to the inmates.....  I guess I may have told her a few stories.... LOL


----------



## Colson39

haha!

Ok folks, I'm outta here, time for the weekend.  Going to Costco in a few minutes (yes, I'm so lucky to live around the corner from where I work  ) with the DW, tomorrow she goes to the spa all day so I'm going to have all day to myself to do whatever I want.  Which I'll need, because we have tons of people coming over on Sunday, so the alone time will be nice.

Not sure how much I'll be on this weekend, but you guys have a great one!!


----------



## ntsammy5

It looks good --- my problem was I can't type user names very well......


----------



## RvUsa

apply with a the right one, and I will delete the other )


----------



## RvUsa

Never mind, I fixed it for you,  this is kinda fun,  I HAVE THE POWER!!!


----------



## loveDmouse

John your site looks great.  I just successfully signed up.   

Don't let all that power go to your head now.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Has anyone heard from Phyllis today?


----------



## kc5grw

I loaded an AVATAR on John's new forum.


----------



## kc5grw

Almost to 200.


----------



## kc5grw

200, maybe?

Alright! 100, now 200!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive been worried about Auntie too...no word yesterday or today. I hope everything went ok...and that we hear good news soon.


----------



## auntie

I'm back ...and thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. Bob is home...really home..everything went well!  I know that probably sounds well wierd..that I'm surprised there were no surprises... but we've had some very bad experiences with surgery in the past(we lost our older daughter after some heart surgery)..and I guess I was anticipating the worst given what we've had to deal with previously. He is in some pain, but that's to be expected, and the Dr. that discharged him didn't leave any scripts for pain med. Just heard from his surgeon and he was very apologetic..was in surgery all day, and had his partner discharged Bob. He's calling in scripts and I should be able to pick them up shortly. Bob is not one to complain..but I know he hurts. I just want him to be able to get some sleep tonight. It's good to have him back in the house. They told us it would be just two days..but I was so worried..since things were getting complicated..and when the surgeon came out to speak to me after just three hours of surgery(when they told us it would be four)..I was prepared to hear it didn't go as expected. Then he told us everything was fine..it was almost routine, and went exactly as anticipated....I was sort of numb... I was still waiting for the other shoe to drop..and NOTHING..he says.."okay I'll see him tomorrow and and in the office next week"..and starts going into his aftercare. AFTERCARE! HAHA...I could have kissed him!  AFTER CARE IS GOOD! It's such a relief. I've been trying to keep positive for the kids and not show them I was worried. We've been through hospital stays before with both my sons also..as nervous as we were, we had each other to lean on. With it being him..well, I didn't want to put my worries on the kids(so I put them on you guys!..sorry)...Okay..WAY too much drama here! I just want to thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. THEY WORKED.  I've never been so happy to see him home and sleeping in the recliner!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

WOOO MF'n HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Im so glad for ya'll Auntie!!! And Bobs apparently a real trooper....and I bet in a wierd way he's glad to be in a little pain...it beats feeling nothing at all!!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

auntie said:


> I'm back ...and thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. Bob is home...really home..everything went well!  I know that probably sounds well wierd..that I'm surprised there were no surprises... but we've had some very bad experiences with surgery in the past(we lost our older daughter after some heart surgery)..and I guess I was anticipating the worst given what we've had to deal with previously. He is in some pain, but that's to be expected, and the Dr. that discharged him didn't leave any scripts for pain med. Just heard from his surgeon and he was very apologetic..was in surgery all day, and had his partner discharged Bob. He's calling in scripts and I should be able to pick them up shortly. Bob is not one to complain..but I know he hurts. I just want him to be able to get some sleep tonight. It's good to have him back in the house. They told us it would be just two days..but I was so worried..since things were getting complicated..and when the surgeon came out to speak to me after just three hours of surgery(when they told us it would be four)..I was prepared to hear it didn't go as expected. Then he told us everything was fine..it was almost routine, and went exactly as anticipated....I was sort of numb... I was still waiting for the other shoe to drop..and NOTHING..he says.."okay I'll see him tomorrow and and in the office next week"..and starts going into his aftercare. AFTERCARE! HAHA...I could have kissed him!  AFTER CARE IS GOOD! It's such a relief. I've been trying to keep positive for the kids and not show them I was worried. We've been through hospital stays before with both my sons also..as nervous as we were, we had each other to lean on. With it being him..well, I didn't want to put my worries on the kids(so I put them on you guys!..sorry)...Okay..WAY too much drama here! I just want to thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. THEY WORKED.  I've never been so happy to see him home and sleeping in the recliner!



Congrats and best of luck on his recovery!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

GREAT NEWS!


----------



## Rhonda

Yay!!      Tell him we hope he has a speedy recovery!!   And, enjoy those pain meds while he can!


----------



## des1954

Phyllis-

That's GREAT news!!!  Now you can breathe again!  And girl,,,,, you can lean on us any time you need to!


----------



## VACAMPER

Glad to hear the good news.  Hope the both of you rest well tonight.


----------



## tinah159

Great news! I am so glad everything went well.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Phyllis,

It is great news to hear you breathe a sigh of relief.  We had been praying for him and had him in our thoughts.  Best of luck in his recovery.


----------



## Momof626x3

Phyllis,

Glad to hear everything went well. I'm mostly a lurker but I was praying for him.


----------



## RvUsa

Phyllis, so glad to hear everything went great.... tell him pain meds good.... make feel better.....  .  After my last surgury, they sent me home with darvo... .woohoo, may as well be tylenol.... lol

Hope, he recovers fast and you guys will be camping in no time.


----------



## Momof626x3

I think I'm only 3 away from earning my stinking ears.


----------



## Momof626x3

2....?


----------



## Momof626x3

This has only taken me 2 years...


----------



## kc5grw

Phyllis, I'm glad that everything went well for yall. 

I can relate to the pain meds. I remember I had some pretty good stuff back when I did this..


----------



## Momof626x3

Okay, back to mostly lurking...


----------



## auntie

You guys are the best   I so appreciate the thoughts and prayers sent our way. I felt kind of dumb posting about his surgery..but then at the same time, I felt like I "speak"  to you folks everyday...so hey why not? I've enjoyed coming here, reading and posting, but in the last couple of months it's kept my mind from wandering and dwelling on worst case scenarios. So you people have been helping me more than you really know. Just by being your crazy selves! 

Oh..and John...my older son told Bob.."hey dad..make sure you save some of those pain meds for when you're feeling better!"  I think I'm gonna be counting those pills!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Okay, I missed the whole story but please accept my good wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Phyllis glad to hear all is well.


----------



## auntie

Thanks...breathing a sigh of relief tonight ....and catching up on this thread. I CAN NOT believe how quickly it's moved!


----------



## Gatordad

this thread is faster than the internet itself.


----------



## ynottony99

*Gatordad, whatever ended up happening with your truck.  I may have missed the story, I can't keep up with the pace of this group!!!!!!*


----------



## Gatordad

according to the dealer, wesley chapel nissan, it was "cooked"....... they fixed it under warranty, and i'm now searching for a bigger truck.  2500 chevy, gmc, or dodge.


----------



## ynottony99

Gatordad said:


> according to the dealer, wesley chapel nissan, it was "cooked"....... they fixed it under warranty, and i'm now searching for a bigger truck.  2500 chevy, gmc, or dodge.



*Warranty, that is good.  My '04 F350 6.0 Diesel has given me fits, but so far Ford has been great with warranty.  The advice I keep getting is trade it in before 100,000 miles when the warranty ends.  Frustrating when spending extra $5K or so up front to get a truck that is suppose to last.  Oh well, everytime I spend $125.00 or better to fill up, I think maybe it is time to dump it now.  *


----------



## homebrew2

auntie said:


> Thanks...breathing a sigh of relief tonight ....and catching up on this thread. I CAN NOT believe how quickly it's moved!



Glad to hear your Hubby is home so soon.  I'll continue to pray for him while
he is on the mend.

  I'm sure that with the pain meds he's probably not supposed to Drink......So tell him I'll do it for him till he's all healed up   I feel it's the least I can do.


----------



## 2goofycampers

..GOOD MORN"N YA'LL  !!  I hope this morn'n finds everyone doing well, particularly Auntie's DH .   Just wanted to say that the HOME-GROWN tomatos will be coming in soon ! Thats right, I tilled up the family garden yesterday,(and the neighbors too).  Only thing as tasty as a fresh vine ripe is GREEN FRIED TOMATOS !!    Sooo, HAVE A GREAT DAY ! ..Mr.


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> I've never been so happy to see him home and sleeping in the recliner!




 I'm so glad things are going well !!


----------



## Shannone1

So we are at a campground in Ozark, AL on our way to Panama City Beach and we've been up since 5:15am because someone tried to get into the motorhome !!  My almost 14 yr old was sleeping on the couch and someone tried to come in the door.  She woke us up and Chad walked around but didn't see anyone.  It seems like an ok campground...the kind of place you stop in on your to FL. The door to our coach opens to a central firepit area and there is a big spotlight there.  Seems strange someone would try to break into ours that's out here in the open with a big light...most of the campground is in the dark.  We thought maybe it was someone who had a little too much to drink and got the wrong motorhome ??


----------



## Gatordad

it was me, i'm sorry.  I didn't mean to pee on your tires either.


----------



## homebrew2

Gatordad said:


> it was me, i'm sorry.  I didn't mean to pee on your tires either.



*Whew!*  Thats a relief......I thought maybe it was me


----------



## daddyscooltv

Gatordad said:


> according to the dealer, wesley chapel nissan, it was "cooked"....... they fixed it under warranty, and i'm now searching for a bigger truck.  2500 chevy, gmc, or dodge.



Good luck with Wesley Chapel Nissan, they painted DW new altima 3 times and never did get it right.


----------



## stacktester

Shannone1 said:


> So we are at a campground in Ozark, AL on our way to Panama City Beach and we've been up since 5:15am because someone tried to get into the motorhome !!  My almost 14 yr old was sleeping on the couch and someone tried to come in the door.  She woke us up and Chad walked around but didn't see anyone.  It seems like an ok campground...the kind of place you stop in on your to FL. The door to our coach opens to a central firepit area and there is a big spotlight there.  Seems strange someone would try to break into ours that's out here in the open with a big light...most of the campground is in the dark.  We thought maybe it was someone who had a little too much to drink and got the wrong motorhome ??



Glad everything is ok Shannone. Ya'll shouldn't be too far away now. I know where Ozark is and I'd say maybe 3-4 more hours. Hopefully your assumption is right on someone having the wrong coach. Have a safe trip. Oh, and btw Annie and I will be at the fort tomorrow. ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## We4mickey

Auntie, Glad to hear everything went well for your DH. I have used the Dis for prayers and pixie dust before. (My Dsil's bone marrow transplant) We have the power on the camping forums.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> it was me, i'm sorry.  I didn't mean to pee on your tires either.



It's worse when you're in a tent.

That's weird Shannone.  You're right, probably a drunk, but they're usually passed out at that time.


----------



## RvUsa

Hey guys, thanks for coming by the forum and saying hi!  I am working on it, and have added a bunch of categories.  Can you guys think of any?  Let me know.

To the rest of you.... where have you been, why haven't you come over to say hi?  If its not about Disney, man have I got a place for you.

Check it out here.


----------



## chief19spixi

im going now!! sorry I didn't go sooner!!


----------



## 1goofy1

Auntie...Glad to hear that your DH is okay. 

Here is an update on Dundee (our adopted retired racing Greyhound).  He is slowly getting used to the house and us.  He has already had a pee accident and the other kind of accident and it has be a week now as of Friday.  For the most part is has been great about the house training.  

He is very lasy.  We took him for about mile walk yesterday.  We almost had to carry him back.  He just kept getting slower and slower.  He was so tired.  I have heard though that they are 45 mph couch potatoes.  That he is.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Phyllis I am so relieved for you!!!!  I'll keep praying for a speedy recovery!  Have a Kungaloosh tonight!  You deserve it!


----------



## 77ed

I was just sitting here at my shop, and having a or more cold ones and started thinking.  You know, going by the mileage on my truck, I have gone through 8666.66 gals of diesel and at the price of fuel today ($3.94) that would have coats me $34,146.68.  I was just bored.

Even though I do not have a new trailer yet (plaining on in the near future), I just have to sell the drag race stuff to get the trailer.  I would like to build a swivel wheel for the golf cart.  Does anyone have pictures of the connection between the trailer and the swivel wheel?  I am confident I could build it because I have built drag car chassis.

Okay I am going to get another beer.  Oh, by the way did I say I like beer.


----------



## DebbieT11

Shannone, I waved as you drove through Dothan, did you see me???  <smile>

Have fun at the Beach!




Shannone1 said:


> So we are at a campground in Ozark, AL on our way to Panama City Beach and we've been up since 5:15am


----------



## clkelley

Shannone1 said:


> So we are at a campground in Ozark, AL on our way to Panama City Beach



Hey, my son is in Panama City Beach this weekend with some friends.  Check up on him for me, will ya!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, I just wanted to say thanks to all of you who made it over to the site.  I think I had a pretty amazing first day,  we are almost up to 20 users.... make sure you pass the name along if you could, I would love someday if it could be as busy as this place... rvusa.org the place for everything camping except Disney....  I even put that as an announcement on the board....

I wouldn't be doing this if it wasn't for the Dis.  I don't want to compete, just complement. LOL

Thanks again


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> Hey, I just wanted to say thanks to all of you who made it over to the site.  I think I had a pretty amazing first day,  we are almost up to 20 users.... make sure you pass the name along if you could, I would love someday if it could be as busy as this place... rvusa.org the place for everything camping except Disney....  I even put that as an announcement on the board....
> 
> I wouldn't be doing this if it wasn't for the Dis.  I don't want to compete, just complement. LOL
> 
> Thanks again



That's very thoughtful of you!  Thanks!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> according to the dealer, wesley chapel nissan, it was "cooked"....... they fixed it under warranty, and i'm now searching for a bigger truck.  2500 chevy, gmc, or dodge.



I would highly recommend A dodge diesel. Just make sure you get one with the 5.9 cummins. My wife is a 4x4 with a 6 speed in it and she is geting 18 mpg tank average which is way better then my ford with the 6.0. The power  the dodge has is unreal I was hooked up to the 5er with it and looked at the speedo and I was doing 98 mph I slowed way down.



ynottony99 said:


> *Warranty, that is good.  My '04 F350 6.0 Diesel has given me fits, but so far Ford has been great with warranty.  The advice I keep getting is trade it in before 100,000 miles when the warranty ends.  Frustrating when spending extra $5K or so up front to get a truck that is suppose to last.  Oh well, everytime I spend $125.00 or better to fill up, I think maybe it is time to dump it now.  *



I have 72,000 miles on my 05 6.0 with no problems. But i am looking for a 05 06 or a early 07 dodge that still had the 5.9 in it. Just because the fuel mileage in my ford sucks.



77ed said:


> I was just sitting here at my shop, and having a or more cold ones and started thinking.  You know, going by the mileage on my truck, I have gone through 8666.66 gals of diesel and at the price of fuel today ($3.94) that would have coats me $34,146.68.  I was just bored.
> 
> Even though I do not have a new trailer yet (plaining on in the near future), I just have to sell the drag race stuff to get the trailer.  I would like to build a swivel wheel for the golf cart.  Does anyone have pictures of the connection between the trailer and the swivel wheel?  I am confident I could build it because I have built drag car chassis.
> 
> Okay I am going to get another beer.  Oh, by the way did I say I like beer.



I posted pics of how my swivel was connected a while back I will try to find the thread and bump it back up.


----------



## Shannone1

DebbieT11 said:


> Shannone, I waved as you drove through Dothan, did you see me???  <smile>
> 
> Have fun at the Beach!



We went through there about 10:00 this morning.  It was a HUGE town compared to anything else we saw on 231.

We pulled into the campground at noon today to check in and it turns out they are on central time here !!   My mom was supposed to check that out and she had bad info.  Luckily, our sites were open so we were able to check in early.  Two hours later we were having lunch and the kids were itching to get into the pool.  It's a really pretty campground and the weather is PERFECT right now.   

I'm going to get over and check out your site John after everyone is in bed tonight and I have more time.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Here are the pics of how the swivel wheel is connected to my 5er.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Colson39

All I have to say is I left work Friday at 5, and it's only 8 on Saturday, and I'm 4 pages past due already...lol.

Hope you all are having a great weekend!!!


----------



## Colson39

Oh P.S. I've been partaking of beverages for most of the afternoon and the peacocks have been crying like crazy.  Always reminds me of the Fort and you guys


----------



## kc5grw

So has anybody else been watching the goings on over on the podcast board and the podcast cruise giveaway? They've managed to get a thread over 200 in just 6 hours.  Seems the favorite in the hunt is Wildeoscar who drove down from Ohio just to find Pete and win the cruise.  So far Pete has not been spotted.


----------



## Rhonda

I'm going on the Podcast cruise!  I just made my reservations today!


----------



## kc5grw

I thought about the cruise, but my kids would be in school so that wouldn't work.


----------



## auntie

homebrew2 said:


> I'm sure that with the pain meds he's probably not supposed to Drink......So tell him I'll do it for him till he's all healed up   I feel it's the least I can do.



Oh...the sacrafices members of this board will make for one another! Drink up!  Thanks..I'll tell him!



Shannone1 said:


> I'm so glad things are going well !!





PolynesianPixie said:


> Phyllis I am so relieved for you!!!!  I'll keep praying for a speedy recovery!  Have a Kungaloosh tonight!  You deserve it![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks guys..and appreciate the prayers and good wishes from all. Your right.. Kungaloosh does sound good right about now.   I think I should wait until he's better though..someone's got to keep track of those pain meds.
> 
> 
> _________________


----------



## Gatordad

dummies, Pete is in Wesley Chapel....... Although I was near the Fort today, we were in Plant City, and scooted to Yolando for dinner at pizza uno's.


----------



## RvUsa

WOOO HOOO!! I hit 100 "articles" on the board today, of course 30 of them were mine.  But not bad for the first day huh?

Lets keep it up, go out into the world and multiply....er I mean get others over there...

Thanks guys


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> we were in Plant City.



Get any strawberries?


----------



## 2goofycampers

John we posted alot on your site yesterday I feel like a "thread hog". we need a pink pig smiley.


----------



## RvUsa

I love it, keep it up,  if you click the memberlist link at the top, you can see how many posts everyone has, you are in 3rd, so if you divide your posts by 2 for , mr , and mrs.  you are in about 18th LOL.....  I really appreciate your support.


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> Get any strawberries?



just a lot of rasberries


----------



## big kahuna1

At work today, sucks. Was at work yesterday too. That sucked also. Tried to upgrade my ressie for Christmas to premium site and nothing available. That sucks. Tried to get ressies for the memorial day weekend for the Grand Gathering thingy and nothing available there either...sucks again. Come to think of it, this whole weekend sucked. I think I'll go suck down a few beers.


----------



## RvUsa

Boy that sucks....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sometimes ya just gotta suck it up


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Rog, 1 month 3 weeks on counter,  you gettin excited yet???


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yes sir....I do believe I feel a caterpillar in my lower intestines!!


----------



## Gatordad

big kahuna1 said:


> At work today, sucks. Was at work yesterday too. That sucked also. Tried to upgrade my ressie for Christmas to premium site and nothing available. That sucks. Tried to get ressies for the memorial day weekend for the Grand Gathering thingy and nothing available there either...sucks again. Come to think of it, this whole weekend sucked. I think I'll go suck down a few beers.



i'd go suck down a few cold ones.


----------



## AuburnJen92

big kahuna1 said:


> At work today, sucks. Was at work yesterday too. That sucked also. Tried to upgrade my ressie for Christmas to premium site and nothing available. That sucks. Tried to get ressies for the memorial day weekend for the Grand Gathering thingy and nothing available there either...sucks again. Come to think of it, this whole weekend sucked. I think I'll go suck down a few beers.



try booking a week prior to memorial day and include the weekend...then call back the next day and cancel the front part...we did it last night and then put in for the grand gathering...maybe that will cheer you up...


----------



## Shannone1

I have a couple of pics for you....

Our site-







The pool, small but the kids love it.  Mostly seniors here so there hasn't been a crowd at the pool.  Might have something to do with the 85 degree water temp ??    Way too warm for my taste, but again they cater to a "senior crowd" and they like the water WARM !!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Looks like a fun place, Shannone!



Steve....so sorry your weekend has been sucky


----------



## Momof626x3

Shannone, it looks so nice and warm there! I'm trying to absorb the heat from the photos up here in cold, snowy NY!


----------



## auntie

Shannone1 said:


> I have a couple of pics for you....
> 
> Our site-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pool, small but the kids love it.  Mostly seniors here so there hasn't been a crowd at the pool.  Might have something to do with the 85 degree water temp ??    Way too warm for my taste, but again they cater to a "senior crowd" and they like the water WARM !!




Looks great Shannone ...was wondering how far is the beach from where you are?...Also is the whole spring break crowd near to where you are..and how's that going?


----------



## DebbieT11

yay Rhonda!  TheBigGuy and I will be there too... whoo hooo!




Rhonda said:


> I'm going on the Podcast cruise!  I just made my reservations today!


----------



## Us3

Phyllis - so glad to hear your dh is doing ok!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  It went WAY too fast for us.  We brought the camper home for a good cleaning and I've already started loading it for our Friday morning departure.


----------



## auntie

Thank you Sonya..yes he is doing well. He was actually out for a walk today. Bad part of that is he saw my daughters car was leaking something(who knows with her..she has a tendency to run over things!)...and of course he wants to figure out what's going on. I told him THERE IS NO CRAWLING UNDER CARS today. So..he wants my son to crawl under there and give him a report...I tell ya...You can't keep him down. I should have locked him in the house! Oh well, thank you for asking and I appreciate your thinking of him. Now..you enjoy that trip of yours! I expect to hear ALL about it!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> Thank you Sonya..yes he is doing well. He was actually out for a walk today. Bad part of that is he saw my daughters car was leaking something(who knows with her..she has a tendency to run over things!)...and of course he wants to figure out what's going on. I told him THERE IS NO CRAWLING UNDER CARS today. So..he wants my son to crawl under there and give him a report...I tell ya...You can't keep him down. I should have locked him in the house! Oh well, thank you for asking and I appreciate your thinking of him. Now..you enjoy that trip of yours! I expect to hear ALL about it!



Well, when he is extra sore tomorrow, maybe he'll think twice about wanting to climb undercars and such next time!

I am glad to hear he is doing well, though!


----------



## RvUsa

Ami, I love the new picture in your siggy...  you change those more than BDR changes his underwear....


----------



## Us3

auntie said:


> Thank you Sonya..yes he is doing well. He was actually out for a walk today. Bad part of that is he saw my daughters car was leaking something(who knows with her..she has a tendency to run over things!)...and of course he wants to figure out what's going on. I told him THERE IS NO CRAWLING UNDER CARS today. So..he wants my son to crawl under there and give him a report...I tell ya...You can't keep him down. I should have locked him in the house! Oh well, thank you for asking and I appreciate your thinking of him. Now..you enjoy that trip of yours! I expect to hear ALL about it!



Haha...he sounds like such a great guy...so glad he's up and about!


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> Looks great Shannone ...was wondering how far is the beach from where you are?...Also is the whole spring break crowd near to where you are..and how's that going?



We are about a mile from the beaches.  The spring break crowd is non existant here in the rv resort.  It's mostly older folks and a few families here and there.  We can hear the traffic going by at night, and the happys screaming of kids riding the sky chairs about 1/2 mile away !!  Mostly we hear the birds and other animals at the zoo next door.  We can even see a giraffe sticking it's head over the fence.

Last night, Chad and my stepdad went to Walmart and they said it was bumper to bumper Saturday night traffic.  But this afternoon we drove around and traffic was really light.  I am guessing it will pick up again this evening though.

The people at the campground suggested to take the kids to St. Andrews State Park Beach rather than the main beach is town.


----------



## Us3

Ah, I love your new family pic Ami!


----------



## auntie

PolynesianPixie said:


> Well, when he is extra sore tomorrow, maybe he'll think twice about wanting to climb undercars and such next time!
> 
> I am glad to hear he is doing well, though!




Haha! He may have "thought" about it..but it WASN'T going to happen. He knows that..we would have had to leave him there! He might get down, but I doubt he'd get back up!...No he will just nag my son as as to the exact description of what's leaking and where. As if he can do anything about it at this point. Believe me my daughter won't mind either. If I didn't know better, I'd think she planned it, so she could use "dad's car"..while he's not able to drive! Sneaky..sneaky!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Ami, I love the new picture in your siggy...  you change those more than BDR changes his underwear....



how are you so sure he changes his underwear? we all see that she changes her sig, but do we really want to see if his changes his underwear???  it is a scary thought indeed


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Ami, I love the new picture in your siggy...  you change those more than BDR changes his underwear....



 

Oh I hope not!

Yeah, I change my furniture around like that, too!  Actually, I almost changed the picture again today.....but I didn't.

Thanks


----------



## kc5grw

RvUsa said:


> Ami, I love the new picture in your siggy... you change those more than BDR changes his underwear....


 
I don't even want to know how you know how often BDR changes his underwear.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> Haha! He may have "thought" about it..but it WASN'T going to happen. He knows that..we would have had to leave him there! He might get down, but I doubt he'd get back up!...No he will just nag my son as as to the exact description of what's leaking and where. As if he can do anything about it at this point. Believe me my daughter won't mind either. If I didn't know better, I'd think she planned it, so she could use "dad's car"..while he's not able to drive! Sneaky..sneaky!



oooooo! Smart girl!


----------



## auntie

Do we REALLY want to go down this road?...... 

I mean can't we just ask his wife if she has alot of laundry and be happy with her reply?....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

kc5grw said:


> I don't even want to know how you know how often BDR changes his underwear.



Quite frankly, I'm hopeful that it is daily for the sake of his family.  But it really would go on my list of things I'd rather not know.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> Do we REALLY want to go down this road?......



Not particularly


----------



## RvUsa

SO, to change the subject.... how long does it take to house train a 4 month old pee machine?


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, we are 1/10 the way to getting the thread locked again, lets see, 4 days to get here, so 40 days till part 3


----------



## des1954

kc5grw said:


> I don't even want to know how you know how often BDR changes his underwear.


 
Everyone is assuming that BDR actually _WEARS_ underwear!!


----------



## RvUsa

*Commando Baby!!!*


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I really did not need that mental picture.  John, change the subject again, please!


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> SO, to change the subject.... how long does it take to house train a 4 month old pee machine?




PLEASE tell me you are referring to a puppy . and ..well not anyone else?


----------



## RvUsa

I did change the subject.... look up above.... deb is the one that brought it back to Rog's undergaments, or the lack there of.....


----------



## des1954

I'm only too glad to help, John!!


----------



## RvUsa

auntie said:


> PLEASE tell me you are referring to a puppy . and ..well not anyone else?



Yeah, Dw and DS got us a beagle about 3 days ago.... lol, not talking about myself... if that is what you were thinking


----------



## RvUsa

Hey deb, how come you haven't come over to my place and registered yet???


----------



## auntie

Are you crate training him(the dog..I mean)...? I highly recommend it. We did with our pup ,and he was trained in no time. You wouldn't let a human infant crawl about on your floors..without being watched. The same with a puppy. If we weren't actually looking at him or playing with him, we used the crate...same way one would use a playpen for a child. This way he was near to us..but not ever unsupervised, and it helped tremendously in training him. Took a few weeks. My then 15 year old son also was in charge of getting up during the night to take the dog out. Since it was he who wanted the dog(it was a second go round for us..so this time he was helping out). I have to say, he really did step up..and the dog is entirely devoted to him.


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, he is being "crated"... LOL  he is pretty good, only a couple of accidents.  He pees on the front porch when we let him out, but the garden hose takes care of that.... lot easier to clean than the living room carpet...


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> SO, to change the subject.... how long does it take to house train a 4 month old pee machine?



Beagles are notoriously hard to train!  They are one of the stubbornist dogs when it comes to housetraining.  

But, I agree with the crate training.  It's the only way!


----------



## Rhonda

DebbieT11 said:


> yay Rhonda!  TheBigGuy and I will be there too... whoo hooo!



Yay!!  I'm in 2572.


----------



## RvUsa

See I saw rhonda's name posted after mine again, and I was automatically thinking.... oh rats.... shouldn't have made that commando remark.... LOL


----------



## AuburnJen92

why does that always happen to you John???


----------



## RvUsa

Leftover guilt from a childhood wasted..... I guess.  I know it was my fault, always my fault...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

admitting it is half the battle


----------



## RvUsa

I can't wait till Rog logs on tonight and sees all the posts about his gutchies..


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Look John, I changed my sig again!  

I knew I couldn't get through the night without doing that!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I change my BVDs like people cook spaghetti....if I throw them at the wall and they stick, there done!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Do you have a smilie for vomiting?


----------



## VACAMPER

BDR, That's just too much.  Skid marked undies stuck to the wall.  What a mental picture.


----------



## Momof626x3




----------



## RvUsa

I need 1 more member to make it to 30... anybody, anybody, Bueller, bueller...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Momof626x3 said:


>



I knew somebody would have one!!!!


----------



## clkelley

The President just threw out the first pitch.....  It's Baseball Season!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Do you have a smilie for vomiting?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


>



That covers it.


----------



## kc5grw

clkelley said:


> It's Baseball Season!!!!!!!!!


 
Now that is a Useless Fact.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

clkelley said:


> The President just threw out the first pitch.....  It's Baseball Season!!!!!!!!!



 Love baseball! DS has his first game Thursday! He's pitcher and short stop. GO BANDITS! ....yes it's little league


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I need 1 more member to make it to 30... anybody, anybody, Bueller, bueller...



you have 30 now


----------



## DebbieT11

Rhonda said:


> Yay!!  I'm in 2572.



We're (so far) in 7508..... rumor has it it's the "crazy deck".  But, I don't mind.... i've been promised tequila.  *sigh*.....


----------



## LONE-STAR

I don't won't to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

LONE-STAR said:


> I don't won't to go to work tomorrow.



Neither do I.


----------



## ynottony99

*Everyone who doesn't want to go to work, go ahead and stay home.  I'll cover for you. *


----------



## ynottony99

BigDaddyRog said:


> I change my BVDs like people cook spaghetti....if I throw them at the wall and they stick, there done!!!



*I thought sure you were going to say you wore them until they were Al Dente!!!*


----------



## Rhonda

ynottony99 said:


> *Everyone who doesn't want to go to work, go ahead and stay home.  I'll cover for you. *



Too late.  I'm already on my way.


----------



## RvUsa

I need a life... I was up till 2 watching here, and working over there, then I dreamed about this stuff all night, and as soon as I got up this am, I am back on.


----------



## ynottony99

*Well Rhonda, I probably would've gotten you fired anyway, I'm going to bed now.*


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I need a life... I was up till 2 watching here, and working over there, then I dreamed about this stuff all night, and as soon as I got up this am, I am back on.



Nah.  Lives are overrated.


----------



## Colson39

Man, 6 pages since I left on Friday, I'm going to have to skim through that...lol.

Had a GREAT weekend, a lot of fun, and I'm with ya, I didn't want to have to come into work today either.  I almost thought about taking it off, but I'm glad I saved it   Taking my dad to go see the Marlins play on Wednesday night, got us seats right behind home plate.  They leave to work at Mt. Rushmore in a few weeks, but they're making it a short trip this time because of the baby on the way.  So at least I have the game on Wed night to look forward to 

So, is it Friday yet?


----------



## RvUsa

<- this guy needs to have a giant bottle of mountain dew, and be a little shakey.  and then it would be a true representation.


----------



## lisa8200

I just thought this thread might get a complex because the other threads were getting all the attention.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Anybody know if Rhonda can book Disneyland Paris tickets, too?  I'm having a terrible time trying to get it to work!


----------



## des1954

Hey John-

I'm registered!!!  Woo-hoo!

Deb​


----------



## LONE-STAR

Where is tungpo 1? I haven't seen him post in awhile.


----------



## Rhonda

PolynesianPixie said:


> Anybody know if Rhonda can book Disneyland Paris tickets, too?  I'm having a terrible time trying to get it to work!



I haven't been asked that before.  I'm checking, and will let you know!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

LONE-STAR said:


> Where is tungpo 1? I haven't seen him post in awhile.



I think he's busy in his garage or something.  He _should _come out and play every now and then, though.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Cool


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rhonda said:


> I haven't been asked that before.  I'm checking, and will let you know!



Thank you!


----------



## Rhonda

Sorry Ami.     I guess we can only get WDW tickets.

Are you going to Paris????


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rhonda said:


> Sorry Ami.     I guess we can only get WDW tickets.
> 
> Are you going to Paris????



That's ok!  Thanks for trying!

Yes!  In just few short weeks (while many of you will be at the Fort for Memorial Day)  I will be in Europe.  DD11 and I are meeting DH in Paris, but before we do we'll have an extra day or two.  So.....we're going to Disneyland, of course!


----------



## des1954

Ami-

I am like.... sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!!!


----------



## Us3

How fun Ami!  I hope you guys have a great time!!  Take lots of pics to share with us!


----------



## We4mickey

We have gotten over an inch of rain here today. Maybe someone is finally hearing us. It could have been a heck of a lot of snow!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rain is definitely better than snow!!!!!!


I will surely share my Paris trip with you all!  I am so excited!  I have never been!  Plus, it will just be DD11, DH and I so we will have lots of good "tween" bonding time.  I'm thinking that could be a very good thing!


----------



## RvUsa

WOW,  YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!!!!!  Day 2 at my new forum, and you guys posted almost 100 more posts!  I love it, this is going to be alot of fun.

For those of you who haven't registered and posted yet, and you know who you are.... Please come out and play

click here to play


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

RvUsa said:


> WOW,  YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!!!!!  Day 2 at my new forum, and you guys posted almost 100 more posts!  I love it, this is going to be alot of fun.
> 
> For those of you who haven't registered and posted yet, and you know who you are.... Please come out and play
> 
> click here to play



Thanks for posting the link, I signed up  I never saw the first post and kept 
wondering where this "secret society" was that everyone was joining


----------



## LONE-STAR

I am shopping for golf cart parts


----------



## RvUsa

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Thanks for posting the link, I signed up  I never saw the first post and kept
> wondering where this "secret society" was that everyone was joining



Sorry, I posted it a while ago.  I don't want to be pushy about it, but I love the fact that so many of you have come over and talked about life outside the fort.

Thanks


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Sorry, I posted it a while ago.  I don't want to be pushy about it, but I love the fact that so many of you have come over and talked about life outside the fort.
> 
> Thanks



HOLD the presses you mean to tell me there is life out side the FORT. This is eye opening


----------



## Gatordad

The Titan is gone, replaced by a 2003 Chevy Silverado LS 2500HD, in Pewter.


----------



## RvUsa

Congrats, hope you like it.... gas or diesel?


----------



## Gatordad

diesel,crew cab..... can anyone spare some $$$$


----------



## RvUsa

Sorry buddy, I spent 51K on mine, I'm tapped.


----------



## kc5grw

That's exactly why I won't be buying a new one anytime soon. I paid $20K for my 2000 with 40,000 miles when I bought it in 2003. I have 113,000 miles on the truck right now and expect many more before anything major. I think I'll be replacing a clutch soon, but its better than a tranny and I've never had good luck with autos in trucks.


----------



## Gatordad

i just need the fuel.  is yours diesel?


----------



## homebrew2

PolynesianPixie said:


> Rain is definitely better than snow!!!!!!



Well, at least till the water gets up to your *Lower lip*
like it is around here


----------



## Gatordad




----------



## kc5grw

Nice looking truck. Bed is too short though.


----------



## auntie

Gatordad said:


> The Titan is gone, replaced by a 2003 Chevy Silverado LS 2500HD, in Pewter.



Congratulations..truck looks great..like the color.


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


> i just need the fuel.  is yours diesel?



Yep, 6.4 powerstroke,  sucks.... Have to use ULSD, and down south on our trip it was hard to find... sucks driving from station to station looking for ulsd towing a 34'  TT.


----------



## Gatordad

what the heck is usld?


----------



## Gatordad

auntie said:


> Congratulations..truck looks great..like the color.



Thank you, hope your man is feeling better.


----------



## RvUsa

Ultra Low Sulpher Diesel has to be used in all 07 and newer engines


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LONE-STAR said:


> I am shopping for golf cart parts



What ya gonna get?


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Rog, your siggys all screwed up.. thought you might like to know


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> What ya gonna get?



Looking for rims and tires.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I was playin around with it (the siggy, you nut!!)

Pete, great lookin ride, cart fit in the back or no? You have a toy hauler anyway, though, dont you?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LONE-STAR said:


> Looking for rims and tires.



I have some 17" chrome rims I was gonna put on mine...till I saw a picture of one with 17" rims.....eeeewww, need some 17" chrome rims???


----------



## LONE-STAR

Nice truck my parents van is the same color never shows the dirt. Welcome to the diesel club the power is very addicting. But you should have joined when I did diesel was only $1.18 oh those where the days


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> I have some 17" chrome rims I was gonna put on mine...till I saw a picture of one with 17" rims.....eeeewww, need some 17" chrome rims???



huh? got 17's, saw 17's, need 17's, I am lost  LOL


----------



## auntie

Gatordad said:


> Thank you, hope your man is feeling better.



Yes, he's on the mend ...actually he's on the couch..but you know what I mean!


_______________


----------



## RvUsa

Ignore last post, I get it, DO YOU NEED 17" rims... I am a little slow


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> I was playin around with it (the siggy, you nut!!)



Yeah, I don't think you have enough stuff in your siggy yet.


----------



## Gatordad

www.customcartshop.com  go for 22's.

Thanks for the good words.... and yes Rog, I have the Toy Hauler, the truck bed nearly killed me when i tried to get the cart in the nissan... you needed enough power to get up the ramps, but them stop before you are in the back seat.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> I have some 17" chrome rims I was gonna put on mine...till I saw a picture of one with 17" rims.....eeeewww, need some 17" chrome rims???



I was thinking 10 or 12" but I dont know how big of a tire I can fit. I have a 7" lift on it with 22x11x10 but I just bought another cart for a steal and it needs tires so I was going to put my old tires on the new cart. Then get 23 or 24 for the old cart. But Thursday I got a 2002 yamaha gas with a 6" lift on it for  $1000.00 needs some cosmetic but runs good,


----------



## kc5grw

LONE-STAR said:


> Nice truck my parents van is the same color never shows the dirt. Welcome to the diesel club the power is very addicting. But you should have joined when I did diesel was only $1.18 oh those where the days


 
I don't even remember what diesel was when I bought my first diesel truck. It was a new 1983 Chevy Blazer with the 6.2L diesel. It was a good truck, but the transmission sucked. My next diesel was a 1992 F350. I do remember diesel being aroung $0.99 when I sold my Freightliner back in 1998.


----------



## RvUsa

I'll give you $1200 right now, sight unseen.


----------



## Gatordad

$1200 for what?


----------



## RvUsa

Micheal's new yamaha.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Ignore last post, I get it, DO YOU NEED 17" rims... I am a little slow



Right...I have em, dont want em, & need to get rid of em. They've been sitting in my garage collecting dust and taking up room for 2 years.


----------



## Gatordad

Go to your local golf course, preferably a country club, see what they will sell you one for at the end of the year.  You may be able to get one then, they probably have their 08's in already.  We used to sell our club cars used for $600


----------



## BigDaddyRog

That will be your best deal...but ya have to wait till the end of season.


----------



## RvUsa

This is my dream cart, maybe different color, but everything else.


----------



## Gatordad

that is a nice cart he has there.....


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I'll give you $1200 right now, sight unseen.



Thanks but I thank I will hold on to it for awhile. The guy wanted $2500.00 but it was running like crap when I got there so I told him to me it was only worth a grand to me and he sad ok . The guy was puzzled why it was running bad he sad it never had before. Well turns out he washed the motor before we got there and got everything wet so it was not firing wright and kept flooding out. Well the next day it had dried out and it runs like a top. It runs better then my old one not quite as fast though this one tops out at 22mph the old one will hit 26 mph.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> This is my dream cart, maybe different color, but everything else.



You know its for sale right.


----------



## RvUsa

LOL, I know. You got a great deal, I can't find any around here.  I tried the local courses. They all lease, we have one of the largest golf cart supply places in the country near here, and they have everyones contract.  I love that cart, tungpo does great work, I hope his new shop works out for him


----------



## RvUsa

Almost to 400


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I just bought a sport windshield from him Friday...hope it gets here quick. I was gonna get a roll bar from him too...but found a better price on ebay...bought that Saturday.


----------



## LONE-STAR

My new problem is I have to find a TT toy hauler before we go back to FW. One in the bed of the truck and one in the TT. ( I am very happy this is my only problem right now we all know things could change at any time)


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Both of those items were compliments of my daughters new dog!!! I love that dog already!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> I just bought a sport windshield from him Friday...hope it gets here quick. I was gonna get a roll bar from him too...but found a better price on ebay...bought that Saturday.



Always exciting putting stuff on the cart.


----------



## LONE-STAR

tungpo's cart is what made me decide that I wanted a gas cart.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Both of those items were compliments of my daughters new dog!!! I love that dog already!!!



I thank I need to get a kid. Cool green flame mickey head matches the cart.


----------



## LONE-STAR

everything got quite are yall trying for 400


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LONE-STAR said:


> ...Cool green flame mickey head matches the cart.



Thanks...the flames actually ARE from my cart!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

5 to go


----------



## LONE-STAR

That should be the dis logo


----------



## LONE-STAR

Man I hate the 40 sec rule


----------



## LONE-STAR

1 more


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Did I get it? Victory is MINE!!!!!!!


----------



## kc5grw

Oh yea. Dang.


----------



## RvUsa

did I get it?


----------



## kc5grw

you got it BDR. You must have hit post milliseconds before me.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Did I get it 400


----------



## Gatordad

John, the lessee doesn't sell their old carts?

try Vic Gerard in Farmingdale, NJ.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ya'll gotta see the stupid noise the new dog makes when the cats get near him!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I really hate waiting for my little indian buddy to show up, and then he doesn't


----------



## LONE-STAR

Man my computer locked up. Type at y'all later time for bed. I owe I owe so off to work I go. Thats why its bed time.


----------



## kc5grw

That dog's gonna remember that when he gets bigger and is gonna have that cat for lunch.


----------



## RvUsa

That is too funny, I tell my wife the kid is going pick were we live when we die, and if she teases the dog it will kill us in our sleep


----------



## BigDaddyRog

heheh..the cats kinda hang out on the stairs...he'll sit at the bottom crying for my kid to come get him and carry his big butt up because he's afraid to go near them.


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


> John, the lessee doesn't sell their old carts?
> 
> try Vic Gerard in Farmingdale, NJ.



Nah, they turn em back in to GCS in newcastle, and get new ones, then they sell them, and the cheapest thing they have is $2750.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Love the dog I had one like that when I was a kid crazy sound though.


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> Nah, they turn em back in to GCS in newcastle, and get new ones, then they sell them, and the cheapest thing they have is $2750.




I will ask my guy here if he's got any ideas.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ebay shopping tip.....when you search for "golf cart" or whatever....arrange the list as "newest first" and check it early every morning......thats when you'll find the cheapest prices on "buy it now" carts...or any items....you'll never see those items on ebays default view because they get sold way before the "auction end" date.


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


> I will ask my guy here if he's got any ideas.



Thanks, No rush, we are just getting caught back up from the last trip to the fort $$$$$.  And I am sinking a bunch in the programming on the website.


----------



## des1954

Rog-

That dog is tooooo funny! Beautiful, but funny!!


----------



## des1954

Hey Gatordad!

Nice Truck!!


----------



## Rhonda

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ya'll gotta see the stupid noise the new dog makes when the cats get near him!!!!



That's hilarious!!


----------



## Gatordad

des1954 said:


> Hey Gatordad!
> 
> Nice Truck!!



I'm getting used to the whole diesel thing.  Hopefully this one doesn't leave it's transmission on the ground.


----------



## chief19spixi

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ya'll gotta see the stupid noise the new dog makes when the cats get near him!!!!


 

OMG thats just dog torture!! LOL Funny but torture... the poor thing sounds like its gonna die!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

6 pages!  In one night! over trucks and golf carts?



Congrats on the new truck, Pete.  Pewter is cool.

Rog, can you put "fruit" in Husky, too?


----------



## Momof626x3

Rog that dog is too cute and very funny! It makes you wonder what the cats are doing to him when no one is looking...smart cats teaching him who's boss now before he's big enough to want to eat them!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> I'm getting used to the whole diesel thing.  Hopefully this one doesn't leave it's transmission on the ground.



Chevy is the one diesel truck that wont drop its transmission. Dodge auto junk under heavy loads and Ford its all just being careful. IMHO


----------



## Momof626x3

Wow, it's like 58 degrees outside here today!!! It looks like we will finally see 60 later! Time to break out the shorts!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

I saw someone using a Peterbilt to haul a TT this weekend.  They both had a great custom paint job.  Now THAT'S a diesel.  The TT looked like a toy behind it.


----------



## LONE-STAR

ntsammy5 said:


> I saw someone using a Peterbilt to haul a TT this weekend.  They both had a great custom paint job.  Now THAT'S a diesel.  The TT looked like a toy behind it.



Yeah it is


----------



## Us3

The dog video was hilarious.  Was he crying about the cat or the HM music playing??


----------



## kc5grw

ntsammy5 said:


> I saw someone using a Peterbilt to haul a TT this weekend. They both had a great custom paint job. Now THAT'S a diesel. The TT looked like a toy behind it.


 
My plan someday is to pick up a used Volvo class 8 and convert for my tow vehicle. This will probably also come about the same time I buy a new trailer which most likely will be pushing the limits of what I want to pull with a 1 ton pickup.


----------



## RvUsa

We saw a Volvo tractor with a HUGE 5er last time at the fort.  It was cool, he couldn't fit it on the site, had to park truck in the swamp LOL


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Holy page turning Batman! --- I left on page 23 last night and y'all are already on page 29! Do y'all ever sleep? 
I know, I know, sleep is overrated


----------



## Gatordad

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Holy page turning Batman! --- I left on page 23 last night and y'all are already on page 29! Do y'all ever sleep?
> I know, I know, sleep is overrated



what's sleep?


----------



## RvUsa

It's almost 60 already!!  But it is going to rain AGAIN!  I can't wait for spring, I want to go camping NOW.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> It's almost 60 already!!  But it is going to rain AGAIN!  I can't wait for spring, I want to go camping NOW.



I completely know what you mean!  I am so ready to get out of dodge!  I just booked us a weekend trip to Busch Gardens.....is it Friday yet?


----------



## AuburnJen92

We are on Spring Break and what am I doing??? Sitting here in front of the computer...if my HS girls didn't have games this week, I would be in DW.  I kinda want to take DS4 tomorrow for the day.  We will see.


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> ebay shopping tip.....when you search for "golf cart" or whatever....arrange the list as "newest first" and check it early every morning......thats when you'll find the cheapest prices on "buy it now" carts...or any items....you'll never see those items on ebays default view because they get sold way before the "auction end" date.



you can also look for hideous pink carts...that is how i got mine, no one would be seen dead in that thing...good thing i painted it the correct colors

seriously, there is a guy in haines city that buys them bulk from courses and then resells them after he has slightly fixed them up...got mine for 535.00


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Us3 said:


> The dog video was hilarious.  Was he crying about the cat or the HM music playing??



HMontana is enough to make any creature cry!! The cat is just as scared of this dog...she grew up with our other 2 dogs and they get along like family...but all the howling this dog does, the poor cat freaks out from the hideous noise!!!


----------



## lisa8200

Gatordad said:


> The Titan is gone, replaced by a 2003 Chevy Silverado LS 2500HD, in Pewter.



Nice Truck



BigDaddyRog said:


> Did I get it? Victory is MINE!!!!!!!





BigDaddyRog said:


> ebay shopping tip.....when you search for "golf cart" or whatever....arrange the list as "newest first" and check it early every morning......thats when you'll find the cheapest prices on "buy it now" carts...or any items....you'll never see those items on ebays default view because they get sold way before the "auction end" date.



Rog obviously spends too much time on EBAY and has the last minute timing down to a science. it's all about that last second bid to get the best price.



Momof626x3 said:


> Wow, it's like 58 degrees outside here today!!! It looks like we will finally see 60 later! Time to break out the shorts!!!


I have to work nights for a week or so,,so I just got up, it's almost 80 here !!!




ntsammy5 said:


> I saw someone using a Peterbilt to haul a TT this weekend.  They both had a great custom paint job.  Now THAT'S a diesel.  The TT looked like a toy behind it.



  We were the oposite. No fancy paint job and we looked like a tricycle pulling a wal mart.



AuburnJen92 said:


> you can also look for hideous pink carts...that is how i got mine, no one would be seen dead in that thing...good thing i painted it the correct colors
> 
> seriously, there is a guy in haines city that buys them bulk from courses and then resells them after he has slightly fixed them up...got mine for 535.00



We have a guy here that buys and fixes up carts. We paid 1200 but could have got one for 400 . All depends on how much money you want to put in. They all ran but required different degrees of help on cosmetics etc.


----------



## AuburnJen92

lisa8200 said:


> We have a guy here that buys and fixes up carts. We paid 1200 but could have got one for 400 . All depends on how much money you want to put in. They all ran but required different degrees of help on cosmetics etc.



our cart worked fine...the only thing it really needed was the paint job...my goal this summer is to get enough ebay money to get tungpo to put a new motor in it so it will get out of its own way...it is an '85 after all


----------



## Momof626x3

BigDaddyRog said:


> HMontana is enough to make any creature cry!! The cat is just as scared of this dog...she grew up with our other 2 dogs and they get along like family...but all the howling this dog does, the poor cat freaks out from the hideous noise!!!



Yeah, poor kitty has you all fooled...just like Lucifer fooled Cinderella!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

lisa8200 said:


> Rog obviously spends too much time on EBAY and has the last minute timing down to a science. it's all about that last second bid to get the best price.



I actually have a program that does that for me...waits till the 5th second before auction end and bids for me....I rarely lose.

I got this today from a company I had to buy a side view mirror from on ebay, thought it was kinda funny:

 The clock flashes to 6:17 AM as you patiently wait in line at the drive-thru for your early morning coffee. All the thoughts of the oncoming day race through your head as you contemplate which flavor of coffee you are craving this morning. Before you know it, it is your turn in line, and its time to make the decision that will greatly affect the outcome of your entire day. You nonchalantly push the window switch to roll down your power window, and the only thing that happens is the deafening sound of silence. Instantly, panic ensues and you are hysterically clawing at the door switches and dashboard hoping that you dont have to smash out your window for a coffee. You cry out in anger with your hands in the air like a prehistoric beast, but there is no hope for an easy coffee transaction. Your window regulator is broken. This leaves you with no choice but to shamefully exit your vehicle to get your morning caffeine fix, completely negating the entire purpose of a drive-thru window. 
Sure this is an extreme case, but we have been there and dont ever want to see it happen again. We cant send you your dignity back, but we can send you the parts you need to make your window work again. Whether it is a window regulator, a window motor, or a window switch, we have it all. Just let your fingers guide you over to our website and take a look at all we have to offer. If all of your windows are working great already, we would still love for you to visit our site. Our headlight, mirror, door handle, and tail light selections get greater every single day. 

Coupon Code: C-AM00025



Get 5% off at Am-Autoparts.com Today! 



Sincerely,
Am-Autoparts


----------



## AuburnJen92

that is too much...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That's really kind of funny.  Makes me want to knock off my mirror so I can go get a new one


----------



## Rhonda

Hey Rog,

My 17-year-old friend, Jared, who's sitting next to me right now just saw your picture and says your daughters are pretty!


----------



## ntsammy5

That's all you need Rog!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Rhonda said:


> Hey Rog,
> 
> My 17-year-old friend, Jared, who's sitting next to me right now just saw your picture and says your daughters are pretty!



Would he like to take her shopping?


----------



## kc5grw

AuburnJen92 said:


> you can also look for hideous pink carts...that is how i got mine, no one would be seen dead in that thing...good thing i painted it the correct colors
> 
> seriously, there is a guy in haines city that buys them bulk from courses and then resells them after he has slightly fixed them up...got mine for 535.00



I glad I didn't find a hideous pink cart. My DD14 wouldn't let me paint it if it was. She's into pinks, reds, anything really bright and obnoxious.


----------



## Rhonda




----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> you can also look for hideous pink carts...that is how i got mine, no one would be seen dead in that thing...good thing i painted it the correct colors
> 
> seriously, there is a guy in haines city that buys them bulk from courses and then resells them after he has slightly fixed them up...got mine for 535.00



Funny enough, no one would want that cart now that you made it worse than the pink.....


----------



## HappyCamper87

I had to share, I just booked my first trip to the FORT!  October 5-12, preferred.  

I am so excited, I can barely stand it!  187 days to go!

I saw your April Fool's joke Gatordad, had me all the way till someone else figured it out.  Good one. 

Rog, the thing about the coffee from your parts company was hilarious  

John, I think your site is great.  

Have a great night all you guys.  I've been reading your posts, as usual, I don't have a lot of time to chat. But I wanted to share...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Would he like to take her shopping?



OMG!  May I copy that sign?!  I think it could come in handy one day! You know, scare tactics!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

HappyCamper87 said:


> I had to share, I just booked my first trip to the FORT!  October 5-12, preferred.
> 
> I am so excited, I can barely stand it!  187 days to go!
> 
> I saw your April Fool's joke Gatordad, had me all the way till someone else figured it out.  Good one.
> 
> Rog, the thing about the coffee from your parts company was hilarious
> 
> John, I think your site is great.
> 
> Have a great night all you guys.  I've been reading your posts, as usual, I don't have a lot of time to chat. But I wanted to share...




 Woo Hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## des1954

Hey Pete... I saw this on Good Eats (Food Network) last nite & thought I'd try it out tonight.  They are worthy of "White Castle"!!!

1 lb ground chuck
Garlic Salt
Onion Powder

Directions:  

Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper, "plop" ground chuck on top. 

Take a sheet of saran wrap and cover entire top of cookie sheet (meat & all). Roll ground chuck out to fit pan (will be real thin).  Remove wrap & sprinkle meat with garlic salt & onion powder to taste.

Carefully lift parchment paper & double meat over onto itself (fold in half), and pull parchment paper off & lay back on cookie sheet..

Put saran wrap back over & roll out meat again to desired thickness. Remove saran wrap & throw away.

Take a pizza cutter & cut burgers into desired size. They will be square shaped.

Preheat electric fry pan or griddle to 350 degrees.

Cook burgers 3 minutes, turn, cook additional 2 minutes.

I used the potato rolls from Publix for my "burger buns".  I also took american cheese & divided each slice into four quarters.  I put one quarter of cheese on bun, then burger, then other quarter of cheese.

My "techno roller" was a can of green beans!!

They make the little "gut grenade" size burgers & are really yummy!

Thanks to Alton Brown of Good Eats for this.

Bon Appetit'

Deb


----------



## Rhonda

Wow - those sound great!  I'm gonna try it!


----------



## HappyCamper87

PolynesianPixie said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!!!!



EXACTLY  
I can always count on you for a Woo-Hoo!!!!!  

That sign is great, I have a 15YO DD so I know what Rog is going through.  My husband threatens to hang the first real boyfriend from the rafters of the porch as a warning to all the others. 

Hey Deb those White Castle style burgers do sound GREAT.  Thanks for sharing. YUMMY!


----------



## des1954

Rhonda said:


> Wow - those sound great! I'm gonna try it!


 
One pound of gr. chuck made 10 "mini burgers".  My neighbors across the street were busy all day getting ready to head back north tomorrow, so I took a few over to them.  She just called me to ask me to e-mail the directions to her so she can make them for her family back in No. Carolina.

Alton said to make sure you use ground chuck because you need the extra fat content. He was right!

Gotta love Food Network!!


----------



## kc5grw

HappyCamper87 said:


> EXACTLY
> I can always count on you for a Woo-Hoo!!!!!
> 
> That sign is great, I have a 15YO DD so I know what Rog is going through. My husband threatens to hang the first real boyfriend from the rafters of the porch as a warning to all the others.
> 
> Hey Deb those White Castle style burgers do sound GREAT. Thanks for sharing. YUMMY!


I probably just have my AR-15 out "cleaning" it when the BFs start showing up.


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> I probably just have my AR-15 out "cleaning" it when the BFs start showing up.



You must listen to country music. Up all night just cleaning this gun.


----------



## kc5grw

Not really much of a country guy. Maybe some Iron Maiden, Metallica or some such.


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> Not really much of a country guy. Maybe some Iron Maiden, Metallica or some such.



All good music I listen to it all. But there is a country song out right now that talks about the dad staying up all night cleaning his gun waiting for his daughter to get home from her date.


----------



## auntie

LONE-STAR said:


> All good music I listen to it all. But there is a country song out right now that talks about the dad staying up all night cleaning his gun waiting for his daughter to get home from her date.




I HEARD IT!...Gotta love it! Heard the song you are referring to ....I'd like to download it and put it on my daughters IPOD!...or better yet..the boyfriends!


_________________


----------



## RvUsa

Well, 120 posts today, way to go guys.  I am going to bed, I am tired of looking at the screen.  Talk to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## VACAMPER

I'm right behind you!


----------



## DebbieT11

Dang, but those tiny little burgers sound good.... may have to figure out a way to make them in the RV...... does everyone carry an electric skillet??  I'm betting a cast iron griddle would do.... yummy stuff.


----------



## Gatordad

where did everyone go?


----------



## DebbieT11

Dunno..... maybe something about an otter spotting???  <smile>


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> I used the potato rolls from Publix for my "burger buns".
> Deb



Oh yeah, Martin's Potato Rolls.  They're the greatest.  Made in PA.  I was happily surprised when I saw them at Publix last October.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Sitting around the dinner table last night, my DH went from daughter to daughter, "How was your day?  How was school?  What did you learn?  What was the best thing about your day?"  In normal, Daddy fashion.  When he got to me he asked:

"Ami, how was the Dis Boards today?" 

   

Hmmmm?  Do I spend too much time here?


----------



## VACAMPER

probably, but so do I.  I keep telling myself this morning that the house is not going to clean itself.


----------



## VACAMPER

I was so tired last night the I didn't realize that I earned my ears.  Let's all celebrate.


----------



## RvUsa

Erica and I were driving in the car yesterday, and she asked the dreaded question "what are you thinking?".  Well I gave the standard man answer, NUTTIN.  Well that started the usual back and forth about talking and communication, and life together.   Which led to "why don't we talk more?" which I replied, I don't have much to say.  WELL THAT WAS THE WRONG ANSWER.  Her reply, then what the h#!! are you talking about on the dis all day?  LOL
So Ami, maybe we can get your hubby and my wife together and start a new support group.  DSA

D Disboard
S Spouses
A Anonimous


----------



## VACAMPER

My husband would join.  I'm new here so he's hoping it will wear off.  But he's so wrong.  

Nice site by the way.  I checked it out just haven't signed in.


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks, come back and sign up, I would be glad to have you.  Congrats on the ears!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Erica and I were driving in the car yesterday, and she asked the dreaded question "what are you thinking?".  Well I gave the standard man answer, NUTTIN.  Well that started the usual back and forth about talking and communication, and life together.   Which led to "why don't we talk more?" which I replied, I don't have much to say.  WELL THAT WAS THE WRONG ANSWER.  Her reply, then what the h#!! are you talking about on the dis all day?  LOL
> So Ami, maybe we can get your hubby and my wife together and start a new support group.  DSA
> 
> D Disboard
> S Spouses
> A Anonimous



Oh my gosh!  That is so funny!  I nearly spit coffee on my screen!  Yeah, I can chat on here for hours (maybe everyone wishes I wouldn't  ) but in "real life" I'm not much of a conversationalist!  On long car trips I think my DH just gets tired of listening to himself talk.  I enjoy looking out the window and thinking .....about Disney World usually  

Well, thanks John, I have something to tell my hubby tonight when he asks how the Dis boards were!


----------



## Colson39

Congrats on your first trip!  Here's to many more!

Edit: Oops, I just realized that his "first trip" post was actually posted 3 pages ago.  Doh


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> ...Which led to "why don't we talk more?" which I replied, I don't have much to say.  WELL THAT WAS THE WRONG ANSWER.



Im pretty sure there's no RIGHT answer to this horrible quesstion...

Lets try a few realistic scenarios....

Your answer:
How I can please you more.(great answer right?)
Her reply:
Are you saying Im impossible to please(apparently)

You:
How much I love you
Her:
Then why wont you pick up your socks for me

You:
What Im gonna get you for our anniversary
Her:
If you really loved me, you'd already know what to get me

You:
How lucky I am to have you
Her:
You're cheating on me, arent you???


You just cant win on this question...so when it gets asked......just hand her your wallet and appologize for being a guy.


----------



## RvUsa

Do you have a hidden camera on our lives?? OMG


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Allright, Mr Wisdom, what is the right answer when the genders are reversed?  I'm the strong silent type in our relationship.


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Ami, isn't it time to change your siggy? I am getting bored of that one, you have had the same pictures for almost what 80 hours?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

OMG!  You are so right!  I'm falling down on my duties!  I need to take more pictures!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Everyone must have slept last night. I'm still on the same page I last read last night.  Well, looks like I started the next page...

So while I'm here, I want to give a shout out to Tent Camping Son (he occasionally looks over my shoulder and has lurked here in the past when I was playing WPASADI...I won't let him post...yet)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO 
TENT CAMPING SON!​


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Allright, Mr Wisdom, what is the right answer when the genders are reversed?  I'm the strong silent type in our relationship.



The right answer for any question is simple for men. I cant tell you the answer on this "family" board, but although its an oral answer, it doesnt require vocalization 



(yes, this will probably be deleted although I was as carefull as could be)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

good point.  I never should have asked YOU, infinite as your wisdom is....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Happy Birthday Tent Camping Kid!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Happy birthday tent camping son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> good point.  I never should have asked YOU, infinite as your wisdom is....



See????? I give you good advice...and ya just blow it off!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> See????? I give you good advice...and ya just blow it off!!!



wasn't that the...

oh never mind


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> wasn't that the...
> 
> oh never mind



Are you sure your not a guy???  LOL  you get all the best jokes.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Are you sure your not a guy???  LOL  you get all the best jokes.



Yeah.  I'm pretty sure about that one.  If you're still not convinced, I'd be glad to talk about pms again.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Are you sure your not a guy???  LOL  you get all the best jokes.



She does catch on quick, doesnt she


----------



## RvUsa

Hey I am a guy and I know about PMS, it is one of 3 stages my wife goes through every month

Pms  Pre  10-14 days
Dms During 6-8 days
Pms post 10-14 days

So add it up, that leaves at the most 5 days a month that she ISN"T moody, and she makes sure she schedules herself to work those days.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Hey I am a guy and I know about PMS, it is one of 3 stages my wife goes through every month
> 
> Pms  Pre  10-14 days
> Dms During 6-8 days
> Pms post 10-14 days
> 
> So add it up, that leaves at the most 5 days a month that she ISN"T moody, and she makes sure she schedules herself to work those days.



Hmmm, you sound like my hubby.  It is a very small window of opportunity.  Its as if we can solve world hunger, balance the countries' budget and promote peace to all humankind during those 5 days.  We usually prefer to go on a trip instead, though.  We're going to Williamsburg this weekend!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> Funny enough, no one would want that cart now that you made it worse than the pink.....



Many people have made nice comments about our cart.  You are not one of them...


----------



## VACAMPER

Isn't it amazing what we women can do yet men are so simple minded.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

AuburnJen92 said:


> Many people have made nice comments about our cart.  You are not one of them...



Jen...have you posted a pic of it on here?        i wanna see a before and after!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

VACAMPER said:


> Isn't it amazing what we women can do yet men are so simple minded.



Its a very complex road to simplicity.


----------



## ntsammy5

I'm not on for a while and you guys are arguing about PMS and golf carts.  Man, I love this place!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ok, rog, let me get you a before and after...

it might take a couple of minutes


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> I'm not on for a while and you guys are arguing about PMS and golf carts.  Man, I love this place!



Al, you still on vacation??


----------



## clkelley

Gatordad said:


> Funny enough, no one would want that cart now that you made it worse than the pink.....



Nope, hers is the correct shade of blue and orange, now yours....... hmmmmmm

WAR EAGLE!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Al, you still on vacation??



Nope.  Back at work -- unfortunately or given the state of the economy gratefully!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

yeah..no kiddin!


----------



## AuburnJen92

clkelley said:


> Nope, hers is the correct shade of blue and orange, now yours....... hmmmmmm
> 
> WAR EAGLE!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ok rog, here you go...

the first picture is right after we got it, notice the hideous pink color






then i painted in a hurry before we went to the fort...(i am not particularly proud of the paint job, but it was better than pink at the time...also notice the lights went out and DH's improv on the front...Disney security was not amused and sent him home several nights... )







i finally got the $$ up to have it stripped down and disassembled and painted correctly, we put the musket mickey on the front and the rest is auburn






it took a couple of years, but on a teacher's budget, you have to wait until the supplement check (for sports) comes in at the end of the year before you can play...


----------



## ntsammy5

It might look better in Crimson....


----------



## VACAMPER

How about maroon & orange?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wow....when you said "hideous pink"...you WERENT KIDDING!!!!! But it looks fantastic now.....very impressive.

Whered you get that silver mickey profile, I saw that on Daddyscooltv cart also...I need to get a couple of those.They sell em at Disney?


----------



## clkelley

Yep, they sell em at Disney!!  I got one on my camper too.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> How about maroon & orange?



  Finally, someone on my side!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Jen, The cart looks great!  I love that even when it was pink, your DH was still wearing an Auburn T-shirt!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

clkelley said:


> Yep, they sell em at Disney!!  I got one on my camper too.



Thanks, I'll be on the look out....any particular store?


----------



## Colson39

Happy Birthday Tent Camping Son!!!


----------



## Gatordad

I too liked the headlights.


----------



## clkelley

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks, I'll be on the look out....any particular store?



I'm pretty sure I got it at World of Disney.  I was on a a Mickey Mouse T@B mission back in September to purchase all my Mickey accessories in one whirlwhind trip at WoD.  Got to "save" that 10% with the passholder discount


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> Happy Birthday Tent Camping Son!!!



I'm assuming you are a dad now?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I figured WoD would be my best bet.


----------



## Colson39

ftwildernessguy said:


> I'm assuming you are a dad now?



lol, nah, that was from a few posts up, Tent Camping Mom was saying that to her son 

Reilly is still cooking in the oven...lol


----------



## daddyscooltv

Gatordad said:


> I too liked the headlights.



I was just thinking the same thing!!   Glad you upgraded to the newer style headlights.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> lol, nah, that was from a few posts up, Tent Camping Mom was saying that to her son
> 
> Reilly is still cooking in the oven...lol



I don't have time anymore to try to keep up with this thread.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I love Wednesdays on this board...they ALWAYS have lots of activity on a Wednesday for some reason.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Crap - I just ran out of Mickey mints, and it's about 6 months before I get down again.


----------



## kc5grw

For cryin out loud people. SLOW DOWN. I go to bed at 11:30 last night at page 31, my first chance to log on today and I see we're up to page 35.  Sheesh.


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> For cryin out loud people. SLOW DOWN. I go to bed at 11:30 last night at page 31, my first chance to log on today and I see we're up to page 35.  Sheesh.



I know glad I came home for lunch.


----------



## kc5grw

Okay, now that I'm caught up on this thread it's time to take a break from my break and go see what my mom has for lunch.


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> Crap - I just ran out of Mickey mints, and it's about 6 months before I get down again.


 

I'll be glad to send you some, Jim.  Send me a PM as to how many tins & where to send.
My DH _has _to have his Mickey Mints!!

You can pay me back with a Kungaloosh or two when you get down this way in October!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> I'll be glad to send you some, Jim.  Send me a PM as to how many tins & where to send.
> My DH _has _to have his Mickey Mints!!
> 
> You can pay me back with a Kungaloosh or two when you get down this way in October!!



Thanks, Deb, but I just called Andy my Disney connection and he's on the job.  You may still stop by for a Kungaloosh anytime I am at the Fort, however.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> You may still stop by for a Kungaloosh anytime I am at the Fort, however.



Just made our reservations through AFVC for 11/7 thru 11/14.  I'll just miss you.  Debbie can pick one up and save it for me and I'll send her some good beer to give to you.


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> You may still stop by for a Kungaloosh anytime I am at the Fort, however.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> Just made our reservations through AFVC for 11/7 thru 11/14.  I'll just miss you.  Debbie can pick one up and save it for me and I'll send her some good beer to give to you.



I thought you were going to shoot for the end of October.  Oh well.  I get emails from AFVC but never used them - do you book through them often?


----------



## ntsammy5

We had some October conflicts so we had to change it.  This is the first time I've ever used AFVC -- thought I'd do a cheap trip this time.  Maybe even got to Sea World for a day!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> It might look better in Crimson....



I would be excommunicated from my family and divorced if it was in crimson.


----------



## 2goofycampers

FYI... walgreens are now filling ink jets and to promote this April 20 they are doing them free for the day..


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> I figured WoD would be my best bet.



I actually got some replacements (one was destroyed when the tire blew on the trailer last summer) at the discount hallway in DDD.  It is that place next to the Pooh store and it has something like deals under 10 bucks.  I always pick up extras because they tend to fall off, even without tire pieces hitting it!


----------



## AuburnJen92

daddyscooltv said:


> I was just thinking the same thing!!   Glad you upgraded to the newer style headlights.



Yeah, I got HALLOGENS now!  Disney security was constantly harassing DH, so I took it upon myself to rewire the headlights and install new ones.  I love DH, however, his specialty is computing, not mechanics.  He is learning, the RV ownership makes you learn plenty.


----------



## AuburnJen92

2goofycampers said:


> FYI... walgreens are now filling ink jets and to promote this April 20 they are doing them free for the day..



oh, and by the way, if your cartridge fails their ink test, it is FREE  and still works in your printer!!!  I have gotten two free ones so far!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> Crap - I just ran out of Mickey mints, and it's about 6 months before I get down again.



pm stacktester and ask donnie to get you some and send them up to you!


----------



## stacktester

AuburnJen92 said:


> pm stacktester and ask donnie to get you some and send them up to you!



Let me know where to get them.


----------



## kc5grw

2goofycampers said:


> FYI... walgreens are now filling ink jets and to promote this April 20 they are doing them free for the day..



Ink jet cartridges are really not made to be refilled. I know that the cost of new ink cartridges can make it sound good, but you need limit the number of refills that you make with one cartridge and you should expect your print quality to degrade each time they are refilled. The print head in an ink jet cartridge actually suffers some degradation with every printing. If any design can be called planned obsolescence, ink jets fit the bill perfectly. The design of an ink jet cartridge has the ink (relatively corrosive) passing through a semiconductor IC that is the print head. The corrosiveness of the ink erodes the head away until it eventually fails completely.


----------



## Rhonda

I've tried getting three different types of cartridges refilled, and every time it hasn't worked very well.  The first time was with a Dell cartridge, and it didn't work at all.  The second time was with an Epson and it worked for a couple of documents, then ran out again right away.  The third time, I don't remember what kind it was, again didn't work at all.

DH thinks that maybe our problem was that we let them run completely dry before trying to refill them.  Maybe if they're not completely empty, it would work better.


----------



## ynottony99

*I service some Walgreens.  I am surprised they are doing this again.  Last time it was quite a nightmare.   I have been told that if the cartridge has been sitting around empty for a while, the chances of it working are slim.  I gave up and just buy new.*


----------



## AuburnJen92

I only fill them again once and then recycle them at school.  We get $$ at school for sending them in.


----------



## LarryJ

kc5grw said:


> Ink jet cartridges are really not made to be refilled. I know that the cost of new ink cartridges can make it sound good, but you need limit the number of refills that you make with one cartridge and you should expect your print quality to degrade each time they are refilled. The print head in an ink jet cartridge actually suffers some degradation with every printing. If any design can be called planned obsolescence, ink jets fit the bill perfectly. The design of an ink jet cartridge has the ink (relatively corrosive) passing through a semiconductor IC that is the print head. The corrosiveness of the ink erodes the head away until it eventually fails completely.



I have a Canon bubble jet 530i that I have had for 5 or 6 years and don't use it that often, but I can make a cartridge last a year or so, but do have to fill it from the pad on the bottom if I haven't used it in a week or so.  What is really interesting is at least for the Canon bubble jets there is a planned obsolescence built in where after a certain number of times the print head goes across the cleaning pad you can't use the printer until it is supposedly reset and serviced by an authorized dealer.  There is a work around for this on how you power it up and connect it to the printer that I have been using for the last several years.  I also removed and cleaned the cleaning pad which was full of ink.  I love my little bubble jet since is really compact like 6X6X14 inches and very portable.  Also, I never print in color so I've never messed with that cartridge, but the black ink one.

Larry


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> Anybody know if Rhonda can book Disneyland Paris tickets, too?  I'm having a terrible time trying to get it to work!



Ami,

Call the WDW line & let them know you want to get DLP tickets.  Of course, you can only book them as a package. But you can't book them off the website.  I've already looked into it...


----------



## RvUsa

Because you guys are talking about inkjets, all the adds are about printers etc.  Google is cool, I want to put those ads on my forum, I have em on the home page, and I get a hit every once in a while.  LOL


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Anybody watch RV 2008 on HGTV this w/e?  We DVR'd it & just finished it last night.  (Started it Monday night, but got really tired & had to finish it last night.)  They had some pretty neat ones on there.  DH & I were looking & talking about the ones we liked.  Love the hybrid, so maybe that one. But have to get the Saturn paid of before we can buy a new truck to replace DH's car, in order to haul something like that. The Saturn only hauls about 3500 lbs.  Guess we'll keep tenting it for now!! 

All have a good night. I'm going home from work & usually don't get on when I'm home. (We soooo need a new home computer!! I hate it, it's too slow!!)


----------



## auntie

Missed it..I have to check and see when it's going to be on again.


----------



## VACAMPER

I just found out that i'm in the 1600 loop.  Is this good or bad?


----------



## AuburnJen92

auntie said:


> Missed it..I have to check and see when it's going to be on again.



I just checked the DVR and it is not on there.  There is something on DIY network for newbies setting up a site, but nothing about RV 2008


----------



## RvUsa

My head hurts.... I am tired of screwing around with the website.... yikes!  I need to go camping.


----------



## 2goofycampers

VACAMPER said:


> I just found out that i'm in the 1600 loop.  Is this good or bad?



good !!! if your ok with pet loop


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks to goofycampers!  Pet loop won't bother us.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

VACAMPER said:


> I just found out that i'm in the 1600 loop.  Is this good or bad?



That is my favorite loop, but we have been unable to get it the last couple of years because they have been reserving it for a church group the same time we go down.


----------



## Momof626x3

VACAMPER said:


> I just found out that i'm in the 1600 loop.  Is this good or bad?



How did you find out what loop you will be in? I didn't know there was a way to find out before you get there!


----------



## Us3

Dh made a cool breakfast for the girls this morning...day before we leave for Disney!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Us3 said:


> Dh made a cool breakfast for the girls this morning...day before we leave for Disney!



Man, that breakfast is just screamin' for a mess o grits to go along with it.


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> Man, that breakfast is just screamin' for a mess o grits to go along with it.



Grits


----------



## kc5grw

ftwildernessguy said:


> Man, that breakfast is just screamin' for a mess o grits to go along with it.



Yea, with cheese, pepper and tabasco


----------



## Rhonda

kc5grw said:


> Yea, with cheese, pepper and tabasco



Oh no!!!  Butter, sugar & cinnamon!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Grits



John, ya dont like GRITS???? Grits are like Lays Chips....Ya cant eat just one!!!


----------



## Gatordad

CHeeeesy bacon grits from Lee Roy Selmons


----------



## Colson39

Cheese, pepper and Tabasco is the way to go!!

Although half the time I only use pepper and Tabasco.  Put a tab of butter on the grits before you start eating breakfast, then by the time you're done, it's all nice and melted.


----------



## 2goofycampers

ever wonder why we love grits so much when we have to load them down with so many other things to eat them. butter and sugar for me........Denise


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive never tried to sweeten my grits.....Im a salt, pepper & butter guy....bacon bits sounds good though, simply because their just aint enough fat and cholesteral with the butter alone!!


----------



## RvUsa

It's a southern thing, when I lived down there, they were everywhere....  as a northerner, I just don't like tasteless formless food that can only be consumed with tobasco, cheese, onions garlic or what ever else you guys keep talking about.   I didn't even know what a grit was until I moved to ga.  TO me grit is the rating on sandpaper, not a breakfast entree. LOL


----------



## lisa8200

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Anybody watch RV 2008 on HGTV this w/e?  We DVR'd it & just finished it last night.  (Started it Monday night, but got really tired & had to finish it last night.)  They had some pretty neat ones on there.  DH & I were looking & talking about the ones we liked.  Love the hybrid, so maybe that one. But have to get the Saturn paid of before we can buy a new truck to replace DH's car, in order to haul something like that. The Saturn only hauls about 3500 lbs.  Guess we'll keep tenting it for now!!
> 
> All have a good night. I'm going home from work & usually don't get on when I'm home. (We soooo need a new home computer!! I hate it, it's too slow!!)



Lisa told me about his and you can go to the HGTV website and see alot of the stuff that they showed, I had to stop watching before I sold the house..


----------



## 2goofycampers

Mr. Goofy's nickname is cholesterol boy. if you see the amounts of butter and cheese we go thru you would know why.. But I'm the one with the high cholesterol count!


----------



## lisa8200

I always like some grits with my cheese


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Onions and garlic in grits...you might be onto something there, John!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

2goofycampers said:


> Mr. Goofy's nickname is cholesterol boy. if you see the amounts of butter and cheese we go thru you would know why.. But I'm the one with the high cholesterol count!



Same way here Denise.....Ive been fat most of my life (took a few fat breaks here and there) And my wife is usually under 110lbs(sometimes she'll balloon up like a cow and go up to 113lbs), I have a lower cholesteral count than her by a looong shot....but on the other hand, she can out eat me at any one setting, she'll unbutton her jeans at a restaraunt and I'll request a pillow because I know its gonna be a while.

We walk into a buffet, and being the fat guy...people will tend to count how many trips I make to the food....meanwhile...I have to step outside to smoke a ciggarette while waiting on her to finish the bottom of every tray in the line!!! Skinny lil' glutton!!


----------



## RvUsa

Who said butter isn't good for you? TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!   I am in a league above ROG, size wise, and my cholesterol is only 146.  LOL  I am on the seafood diet,  See food, eat it.


----------



## Gatordad

we're not fat, we're undertall.


----------



## RvUsa

I wish I could use that line, but I am 6'8", so for my weight, I guess that I would need to be about 14' tall.  lol  would make a fortune in the NBA, but my bed would be way toooo short.


----------



## Colson39

> Originally Posted by MomofPirate&Mickey  View Post
> Anybody watch RV 2008 on HGTV this w/e? We DVR'd it & just finished it last night. (Started it Monday night, but got really tired & had to finish it last night.) They had some pretty neat ones on there. DH & I were looking & talking about the ones we liked. Love the hybrid, so maybe that one. But have to get the Saturn paid of before we can buy a new truck to replace DH's car, in order to haul something like that. The Saturn only hauls about 3500 lbs. Guess we'll keep tenting it for now!!
> 
> All have a good night. I'm going home from work & usually don't get on when I'm home. (We soooo need a new home computer!! I hate it, it's too slow!!)



Yep, DW and I watched this show over the weekend.  We just got lucky actually, had no idea it was on and just happened to be flipping channels just as it was starting.  It's a show we like to watch each year, they do a really nice job showing different sizes and types of campers.

Some of those 5th wheelers were hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 2goofycampers

RvUsa said:


> Who said butter isn't good for you? TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!   I am in a league above ROG, size wise, and my cholesterol is only 146.  LOL  I am on the seafood diet,  See food, eat it.



there is a sea-food diet. it's when you can sea the food in the guys mouth across from you and then you can't eat cause your soo grossed out>>>     Denise


----------



## Us3

Yuck, grits...I don't like them at all.  But my dh (who is originally a northerner) loves them.


----------



## Rhonda

Butter is not bad for you!  (There, I said it!)

When I was on a low-carb diet, besides losing 60 pounds, my blood pressure went down so I could stop taking meds, and my bad cholesterol went down and my good cholesterol went up!  My doctor was very happy!     And, I ate butter and cheese and sour cream, and put heavy cream in my coffee every day!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its amazing the things youre allowed to eat on an Atkins type diet.....all the mayo you can stand, butter sour cream, bacon, steak....only problem is what the heck do you put all that mayo and cheese and sour cream ON??? I lost 125 on atkins once....gained it all and more back, and for some reason it never worked again for me.

"I'll have the large mayo with a side of bacon please. Oh, and a Glass of meat drippings, easy on the ice. Thanks!!"


----------



## Rhonda

BigDaddyRog said:


> Its amazing the things youre allowed to eat on an Atkins type diet.....all the mayo you can stand, butter sour cream, bacon, steak....only problem is what the heck do you put all that mayo and cheese and sour cream ON??? I lost 125 on atkins once....gained it all and more back, and for some reason it never worked again for me.



That happened to me too - I started my old way of eating again, and gained some back.  So, I'm back to low carb again.  Feeling much better!  It's amazing how I have more energy, I sleep better, and can keep up with you guys!   

I make wrap sandwiches in low-carb wraps or big lettuce leafs.  Then I can use mayo and cheese.  I put sour cream on my omelettes!  Yummy!


----------



## RvUsa

Dont forget the melted cheese topping....


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> Dont forget the melted cheese topping....



Mmmmmm...I can eat melted cheese topping on anything!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yeah, ya learn to get creative with the bread substitutions...I had many ham & cheese sandwiches where the cheese was the bread because ham gave ya greasy fingers!!!


Rhonda, try some gargonzolla cheese on your steak....delicious!!!


----------



## Rhonda

BigDaddyRog said:


> Yeah, ya learn to get creative with the bread substitutions...I had many ham & cheese sandwiches where the cheese was the bread because ham gave ya greasy fingers!!!
> 
> 
> Rhonda, try some gargonzolla cheese on your steak....delicious!!!



We're making steaks on the grill tonight!  That's a great idea - I'm stopping at the store on the way home for a caesar salad and some gorgonzola cheese!!  I will be in Atkins paradise tonight!


----------



## ntsammy5

Rhonda said:


> We're making steaks on the grill tonight!



It was 24 here this morning -- we won't be outside grilling regularly for another 6 weeks or so.  The bad thing about Buffalo is not the winters but the lack of spring.  We really only get 3 months of summer at best.  Arrrggghhhh


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

lisa8200 said:


> Lisa told me about his and you can go to the HGTV website and see alot of the stuff that they showed, I had to stop watching before I sold the house..



Yeah. The website is hgtv.com/rv.  There was supposed to be a lot of other stuff on there.

If you have the cable box, you should be able to put in RV & it should bring up the listings for when it will be on again.  Probably will be showing again this w/e though.  It was filmed at the Hersey, PA RV show.  

Some (IE--MOST) of those RV's were way to rich for my blood right now, but of course, we just bought a house last July too, so we're working on getting that fixed the way we want it (for now, lots of plans for in a couple of years too ).


----------



## Colson39

ntsammy5 said:


> It was 24 here this morning -- we won't be outside grilling regularly for another 6 weeks or so.  The bad thing about Buffalo is not the winters but the lack of spring.  We really only get 3 months of summer at best.  Arrrggghhhh



Yea, and we get about 2 weeks worth of winter in total   Oh, and those wonderfuly broiling Florida summers (which are about the equivalent of your winters, although at least we can go outside...lol).

Trying to work outside in the Florida summer is like working in a sauna.  Oh, and once the bugs come, forget about it, it's gnat central (unless there is a breeze, which seems to be never during the summer...lol).  Oh, and then once the afternoon thunderstorms stop, you get that nice hour of heat and 150% humidity.  At least it gets nice and cool before the storms though, if only for a short bit.

We do have really nice winters though...heh


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Aw, c'mon... cant you feel the breeze???? The sweat comes out of our pours so fast it creates a wind current!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACamper and I realized that we live close to each other, so this morning we met for breakfast!  It was so much fun!  She is so sweet and nice and her little daughter is such a cutie!  They are leaving for the Fort tomorrow and I was really tempted to hide in her van and go with her!  Despite our hubbies checking in to make sure we weren't meeting up with big burly men, it was fantastic!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I was out this morning and I missed one of my favorite subjects~ FOOD!  Personally, I like my grits with goat cheese, salt & pepper, sauteed spinach and grilled salmon.  But that's just me.

Btw, I am under tall, too.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> I was out this morning and I missed one of my favorite subjects~ FOOD!  Personally, I like my grits with goat cheese, salt & pepper, sauteed spinach and grilled salmon.  But that's just me.
> 
> Btw, I am under tall, too.



What the heck did grits ever do to you for you to abuse them with spinach and salmon!!!!!  spinach + salmon = spam'n?

spam'n + goat chesse = spam'n cheese?


----------



## JCJRSmith

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> It was filmed at the Hersey, PA RV show.



Rather than watch that on TV, I just go to the Hershey RV show every year - I'm 20 minutes from there (It used to be the Harrisburg show, until it outgrew the venue).


----------



## 2goofycampers

PolynesianPixie said:


> :  Despite our hubbies checking in to make sure we weren't meeting up with big burly men, it was fantastic!



smart hubby's, you should keep'm.......Denise


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> What the heck did grits ever do to you for you to abuse them with spinach and salmon!!!!!  spinach + salmon = spam'n?
> 
> spam'n + goat chesse = spam'n cheese?



Don't knock it til you try it!  That is some good stuff!  It does need to be sea salt, though.  Spam 'n cheese?  I don't eat "mystery" meat.  Or cheese "food" products.  Like you said, I'm spoiled.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

JCJRSmith said:


> Rather than watch that on TV, I just go to the Hershey RV show every year - I'm 20 minutes from there (It used to be the Harrisburg show, until it outgrew the venue).



That is so cool! I want to go to one this year, but haven't told DH yet.    They said that one was one of the largest ones in the country though.  I'd love to go back to Gettysburg & camp there during the memorial for the battle! I was there once during that time, but only for a day. It was great fun though!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Ami,

Did you see what I posted for you about DLP?  You can call WDW's reservation line & have them put you through to the US branch for DLP reservations. However, they are only able to make "vacation" reservations w/ hotel. Not tickets only.  I already called them to check it out a couple of months ago b/c I couldn't figure out the website.  It only processed vacations for the UK.  Go figure.


----------



## ntsammy5

This thread is hard to keep track of -- 50 posts since this morning.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Anybody else notice how BDR seems to be a stealth poster??  He posts & then goes back out again.  His little green light never seems to be on.


----------



## ntsammy5

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> His little green light never seems to be on.



That applies to more than his little green light.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> I was out this morning and I missed one of my favorite subjects~ FOOD!  Personally, I like my grits with goat cheese, salt & pepper, sauteed spinach and grilled salmon.  But that's just me.
> 
> Btw, I am under tall, too.




undertall?  Gimme a break.  There is no invite for you to join the undertall club n here.


----------



## des1954

VACAMPER said:


> I just found out that i'm in the 1600 loop. Is this good or bad?


 
I quite enjoy the 1600 loop, and I know "Larry" does, as well.  IMHO, it's one of the better pet loops.


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> This thread is hard to keep track of -- 50 posts since this morning.



we keep it real


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

John,

I just registered on your site!  I'm Momof2Pirates there though.  Leo still loves Da Mouse, but he's signing the Yo, Yo, Bat, Bat song more & more.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Post 100!!!! 

Ok, now I have to get back to work!


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> Yea, and we get about 2 weeks worth of winter in total  Oh, and those wonderfuly broiling Florida summers (which are about the equivalent of your winters, although at least we can go outside...lol).
> 
> Trying to work outside in the Florida summer is like working in a sauna. Oh, and once the bugs come, forget about it, it's gnat central (unless there is a breeze, which seems to be never during the summer...lol). Oh, and then once the afternoon thunderstorms stop, you get that nice hour of heat and 150% humidity. At least it gets nice and cool before the storms though, if only for a short bit.
> 
> We do have really nice winters though...heh


 
Yep, Chris!  That just about sums it up!!  Yesterday in Lakeland, we hit 91 degrees, and it's only the first of April!  YIKES!!   I'll probably have to get a THIRD job just to be able to afford to run the A/C!!  Although, living at FtW & commuting to Lakeland daily _might _be a cheaper alternative - even with the cost of fuel!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> smart hubby's, you should keep'm.......Denise



Yeah, they're keepers.  It was funny though the way they both called asking the exact same thing!  I think my DH said burly and hers said hairy!


----------



## des1954

Ami-

How's your FIL doing??  Just thinking about him & thought I'd ask!

Deb


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Ami-
> 
> How's your FIL doing??  Just thinking about him & thought I'd ask!
> 
> Deb



Oh thanks for asking Deb!  He's hanging in there.  He has a couple more weeks of chemo and then they will do scans again and see where they go from there.  He is very weak and not eating much.  Although his spirits are good.  He spends a lot of time sitting and reading his Bible and overall has a very peaceful disposition.  I know he is uncomfortable, but has good pain meds.  So, we're kind of waiting until they can run tests again, but given the circumstances, I think he's doing great!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> undertall?  Gimme a break.  There is no invite for you to join the undertall club n here.



As if being 5'1" wasn't invitation enough!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I just finished a lunch that will go down in FWGuy's history as one of the worst lunches I ever ate.  Why my wife thought Stouffer's Spinach Souffle would be something I would like, I'll never know.


----------



## 2goofycampers

ftwildernessguy said:


> I just finished a lunch that will go down in FWGuy's history as one of the worst lunches I ever ate.  Why my wife thought Stouffer's Spinach Souffle would be something I would like, I'll never know.



I had left over cheese filled tortelinni with home made marinara sauce. mmmm good.


----------



## VACAMPER

Momof626x3 said:


> How did you find out what loop you will be in? I didn't know there was a way to find out before you get there!



I called the campground. 407-824-2900.  They couldn't tell me the site # only the loop and that we got side by side sites with our friends.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> I just finished a lunch that will go down in FWGuy's history as one of the worst lunches I ever ate.



My worst ever was ham and lima beans c-rat!  yuck


----------



## Stepanie

Is Parking a fifith wheel 40 ft. hard to do?  Is there a good amount of space?


----------



## ntsammy5

Stepanie said:


> Is Parking a fifith wheel 40 ft. hard to do?



I'll let gatordad handle this.....


Ooopps  -- welcome.  I didn't notice you were new to the board.  Take everything here with a grain of salt.  You'll get some good answers and some ridiculous answers to that question.  My answer is -- probably not too easy depending on the site.


----------



## VACAMPER

I had cracker barrel for breakfast with Ami and a doughnut for lunch  I'm such a healthy eater.

BTW, Thanks Ami for the nice comments.  Your daughter is beautiful as well.  Enjoyed breakfast.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Ami,
> 
> Did you see what I posted for you about DLP?  You can call WDW's reservation line & have them put you through to the US branch for DLP reservations. However, they are only able to make "vacation" reservations w/ hotel. Not tickets only.  I already called them to check it out a couple of months ago b/c I couldn't figure out the website.  It only processed vacations for the UK.  Go figure.



Oh Thank you!!!!  No, I somehow missed that.  This thread moves so quickly and I _try_ to read all the posts! I do already have my hotel ressies at a "partner" hotel at DLP, but I may call anyway to see what I can figure out.  I know I can purchase tickets at the gate, but you get a discount for buying them early.  With the Dollar looking puny next to the Euro, I need all the help I can get!

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> I had cracker barrel for breakfast with Ami and a doughnut for lunch  I'm such a healthy eater.
> 
> BTW, Thanks Ami for the nice comments.  Your daughter is beautiful as well.  Enjoyed breakfast.



I'm still full from stuffing my face at breakfast!  It's funny, when you eat and talk sometimes more goes in than what was necessary


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> That applies to more than his little green light.



Thats not true.......The lights are all on, but nobody's home!!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> Oh Thank you!!!!  No, I somehow missed that.  This thread moves so quickly and I _try_ to read all the posts! I do already have my hotel ressies at a "partner" hotel at DLP, but I may call anyway to see what I can figure out.  I know I can purchase tickets at the gate, but you get a discount for buying them early.  With the Dollar looking puny next to the Euro, I need all the help I can get!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!



You might try to email the partner hotel & see if they can help you get tickets. Otherwise, I think you'll be stuck getting them at the gate.  Try over on the DLP board though, someone might be able to help you there.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> You might try to email the partner hotel & see if they can help you get tickets. Otherwise, I think you'll be stuck getting them at the gate.  Try over on the DLP board though, someone might be able to help you there.



I will do that!  They have already been so helpful to me in finding a hotel!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Any body have experience with a DOXLE?  It's a dachshund/beagle hybrid.  I think that's the dog I want to get.  My DH likes beagles, I've Ben & I like the dachshunds (well, & beagles).  I'm doing my research now.  I think I would like to get a rescue doxle, if I can. But I think DH would want it to look like Porthos on Enterprise, if we did get one.  I hear that the hybrid solves the back problems that the doxies can have.

Any advise would be great!


----------



## RvUsa

We just named our new beagle Porthos.... Dw loves that show...


----------



## homebrew2

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thats not true.......The lights are all on, but nobody's home!!!



Are ya tryin to say that your elevator may not go all the way to the top floor 

Or do you more closely resemble..._Ya know....I've heard of folks who don't
know anything.....that guy don't even *suspect* _ anything


----------



## auntie

PolynesianPixie said:


> Btw, I am under tall, too.



I believe the PC term is "vertically challenged".


____________________


----------



## Kimbere

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Any body have experience with a DOXLE?  It's a dachshund/beagle hybrid.  I think that's the dog I want to get.  My DH likes beagles, I've Ben & I like the dachshunds (well, & beagles).  I'm doing my research now.  I think I would like to get a rescue doxle, if I can. But I think DH would want it to look like Porthos on Enterprise, if we did get one.  I hear that the hybrid solves the back problems that the doxies can have.
> 
> Any advise would be great!



I've never even heard of that breed.  What will they come up with next?   Sounds like they would be really cute though!!  I love the Puggle's which is also a beagle mixed with pug.


----------



## DebbieT11

My worst c-rat was spam with some rice something.... but i loved the poundcake with blackberry jam spread on it.  



ntsammy5 said:


> My worst ever was ham and lima beans c-rat!  yuck


----------



## RvUsa

I think my PC term is Gravity challenged!!   

Where is everyone?  This place is dead, and hardly anyone has come to visit me  today.  only about 30 post on my site.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

We love Enterprise too.  We're still upset they canceled it.  That was about the only ST series that I would watch.  But I loved Scott Bakula in Quantum Leap too, so that helped.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Does anyone know who to get the Avatar pictures to the size that they want them to be? I have one that my DH found on a StarWars site that someone was using there. I want to use it for mine, but we can't get it down to the size they need it to be to use it.  UGH!!!!   Help!!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Ok, going home.  Everyone have a good night.  Try not to make too many pages on here between now & tomorrow.


----------



## VACAMPER

Anyone want to guess where i'm going tomm.?


----------



## RvUsa

ooooh oooh I do,  Wal Mart??


----------



## VACAMPER

Guess again.  Do you need a hint?


----------



## RvUsa

OK,  ummm the Doctors office?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Prison?


----------



## VACAMPER

Ok, here's a clue.

Fiends meet here to drink beer and kugaloosh.


----------



## VACAMPER

BigDaddyRog said:


> Prison?



I'm not that bad of a girl.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

a bar????


----------



## RvUsa

Rog's house on the weekends?


----------



## LONE-STAR

The Alamo ?


----------



## VACAMPER

Well, you could say there are make shift bars and a few characters that obviously spend alot of time in real bars.(or maybe husler clubs)


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, I will quit screwing around.  We all know you are going to Six Flags right?


----------



## LONE-STAR

I thought Universal.


----------



## VACAMPER

No!! You guys are pathetic guessers?  Do you need another clue?


----------



## LONE-STAR

Maybe Dolly Wood


----------



## RvUsa

OOHHH, South of the Boarder.


----------



## VACAMPER

Wrong Trip. I'm going to Dollywood in July.


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> Rog's house on the weekends?



Rog's house would probably be as much fun.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> OOHHH, South of the Boarder.



Your right it has to be the Islands


----------



## RvUsa

No I meant the truck stop in SC, or is it NC?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Chuck E. Cheese's!!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

You know I have always liked shopping at Truck Stops on the way to FW.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Fort Lauderdale?? Am I getting warmer?


----------



## VACAMPER

My dh says i'm not going anywhere unless i get my a@# off the computer and finish packing the camper.


----------



## RvUsa

Walgreens for that little problem


----------



## RvUsa

Oh it involves the camper.... hMMM,  Savanah KOA?


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> Walgreens for that little problem



I don't think so!


----------



## LONE-STAR

VACAMPER said:


> My dh says i'm not going anywhere unless i get my a@# off the computer and finish packing the camper.



Where could you use a camper? John was right Wal-Mart.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL...you guys are silly


----------



## RvUsa

You guys???? I seem to remember a post or two from you.


----------



## VACAMPER

Ok, it does involve a campground.  This campground attracts lots of weird people that has nothing better to do than stay on a disney chat room.


----------



## RvUsa

What did gatordad call it?  Buena Vista Resort and Campground.


----------



## VACAMPER

LONE-STAR said:


> Where could you use a camper? John was right Wal-Mart.



My dh mentioned staying in a wal-mart parking lot on the way down.  He only got as far as mentioning it.


----------



## LONE-STAR

I am drawing a blank guys any more ideas .


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> What did gatordad call it?  Buena Vista Resort and Campground.



Are you saying i'm not classy enough for Fort Wilderness?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

VACAMPER said:


> ... lots of weird people that has nothing better to do than stay on a disney chat room.




pppffftttt....what a bunch of losers!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

OH YEAH, that fort place everyone is always talking about... I should try it sometime.





















*HAVE A GREAT TRIP*, and drive safe!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I gotta get ready for work...dagnabbit....Havea GREAT F~n TRIP, VACAMPER!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

oh crap, I got #666,


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks everybody!!  Bye until the 13th.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Yeah have a great trip and then come back and rub it in our faces.


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> oh crap, I got #666,



You better quit for the night and go to bed.  Bye again.


----------



## RvUsa

Bye and have fun.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> I gotta get ready for work...dagnabbit....Havea GREAT F~n TRIP, VACAMPER!!!!!



Get to work man I was there all day. Then had to spend the evening catching up with this thread.


----------



## Kimbere

VACAMPER said:


> Anyone want to guess where i'm going tomm.?



Ah, crazy???      Can I come?


----------



## auntie

VACAMPER said:


> Thanks everybody!!  Bye until the 13th.



Have a safe trip..have fun and tell us all about it.


___________________________


----------



## LONE-STAR

Got to go but I'll be back.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Yep, Chris!  That just about sums it up!!  Yesterday in Lakeland, we hit 91 degrees, and it's only the first of April!  YIKES!!   I'll probably have to get a THIRD job just to be able to afford to run the A/C!!  Although, living at FtW & commuting to Lakeland daily _might _be a cheaper alternative - even with the cost of fuel!!



I know what you mean.  I am completely sunburned from our softball game.  We lost, again.  I forgot to put sunscreen on my arm that hasn't seen the sun in a month.  Got to go and find the aloe now...


----------



## Dis Dawg

For those who lived in either Jacksonville, FL or Washington DC in the '70's '80's or 90's you might be as excited as I was to hear that the Greaseman returns to the airwaves this Saturday. He is back on DC101 in Wash. DC 8 to 12 am.

I was a huge fan of his since the mid 70's when I was growing up in JAX. Are there any other Grease fans on the board?

Regards
DD


----------



## Gatordad

The AA A's didn't lose tonight.  We were rained out.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> The AA A's didn't lose tonight.  We were rained out.



Well, my little darlings told me TONIGHT that 4 of them wouldn't be making our tournament (that I had to pay 350.00 to enter) tomorrow.  Since that is 4/6ths of my infield, I am screwed.  The girls have known about this tournament since January!  I had to call the coordinator and tell him our news, so dangnabbit, I am going to FW for the weekend.  Don't worry, I will bring the laptop so I can chime in my two cents.  We leave tomorrow evening.  The fort only had ressies for Sat night so we are checking KOA and Tropical Palms for Friday night.  I have some things I must accomplish before leaving, but hey, if they can poke around and have "family time", why can't I????


----------



## Rhonda

No, I never heard of Greaseman.  But, I just looked up info on him, and he really doesn't sound like a very nice person!  I don't think I would listen to him.


----------



## Gatordad

oh and for the record, i was post 600


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> oh and for the record, i was post 600



wasn't that like 83 posts ago???


----------



## RvUsa

You have to forgive him, he's a little slow!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> You have to forgive him, he's a little slow!


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> wasn't that like 83 posts ago???



don't be a hater


----------



## RvUsa

I hate your siggy,  It makes me want a beer every time I see it.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> don't be a hater



i'm not a hater, just a questioner!!!


----------



## kc5grw

Sheesh. I left 3 hours ago to attend my DDs HS band concert and you add 4 useless pages to this thread.


----------



## Gatordad

not that there's anything wrong with wanting a beer.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I hate your siggy,  It makes me want a beer every time I see it.



or a white castle!!


----------



## Rhonda

..and White Castles!!


----------



## RvUsa

Hi, I'm John and I am an alcoholic....


----------



## AuburnJen92

kc5grw said:


> Sheesh. I left 3 hours ago to attend my DDs HS band concert and you add 4 useless pages to this thread.



i wasn't able to get on today and i went through quite a bit to catch up...sheesh!


----------



## RvUsa

*NOT!!!

To both the alcoholic thing and the white castles... 
*


----------



## AuburnJen92

don't they have white castles in PA?


----------



## Gatordad

philly does


----------



## AuburnJen92

i was just seeing if he had a reference point...


----------



## Rhonda

I have to go to bed now.  Everybody --- don't say anything til morning!

Nite!


----------



## kc5grw

700?

Woo hoo!


----------



## AuburnJen92

yeah right....we promise to behave (with fingers crossed behind our backs)


----------



## RvUsa

Nope, and no Krystals either.... thank goodness.  My room mate in GA worked for krystals, and we were all broke... so he would bring bags of them home with him for us to eat YUCK! and the smell on his clothes would make the whole house reek!!!

It's just one of those things, even looking at that picture makes my stomach turn.....


----------



## RvUsa

So how do you post on an online forum, and not say anything.... hmmm


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Nope, and no Krystals either.... thank goodness.  My room mate in GA worked for krystals, and we were all broke... so he would bring bags of them home with him for us to eat YUCK! and the smell on his clothes would make the whole house reek!!!
> 
> It's just one of those things, even looking at that picture makes my stomach turn.....



ah i see, had the same problem with mcdonalds in hs, best friend worked there and the smell would make me never want to go back...finally did when i was pregnant


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> So how do you post on an online forum, and not say anything.... hmmm



i pretty much thought anything posted on this thread was saying much to do about nothing!


----------



## kc5grw

RvUsa said:


> So how do you post on an online forum, and not say anything.... hmmm


 
I don't know, the last 3 or 4 pages are a pretty fine example of not saying anything.


----------



## RvUsa

Just the last 3 or 4???? I think you forgot some zeros...


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Just the last 3 or 4???? I think you forgot some zeros...



at least...


----------



## Gatordad

you got pregnant at mcdonalds?


----------



## AuburnJen92

ha ha, no!

that would be a story, now wouldn't it???


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> you got pregnant at mcdonalds?



Wonder if she named it Ronald?


----------



## AuburnJen92

LONE-STAR said:


> Wonder if she named it Ronald?



not even close


----------



## RvUsa

Boy I go over to my place for 3 minutes, and I make a fool out of myself, and then come back here and I miss a whole pregnancy.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Boy I go over to my place for 3 minutes, and I make a fool out of myself, and then come back here and I miss a whole pregnancy.



if that is what you want to call it


----------



## homebrew2

RvUsa said:


> Hi, I'm John and I am an alcoholic....



Yeah!!!  There ya go John.......braggin again


----------



## LONE-STAR

It's crazy how fast we can move on this thread.


----------



## auntie

AuburnJen92 said:


> i pretty much thought anything posted on this thread was saying much to do about nothing!



Reminds me of a Seinfeld episode...with an equally strange cast of characters! 


__________________


----------



## kc5grw

RvUsa said:


> Just the last 3 or 4???? I think you forgot some zeros...


 
Well the last 3 or 4 I think have the longest continuous streak of pure dribble. Usually someone manages to get something somewhat usefull posted on every page.


----------



## RvUsa

GVWR is the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating.

There that should take care of this page, Is that useful enough?


----------



## Dis Dawg

Rhonda said:


> No, I never heard of Greaseman.  But, I just looked up info on him, and he really doesn't sound like a very nice person!  I don't think I would listen to him.



Rhonda, he said two very insensitive and cruel remarks in his career but I feel he  paid a dear price and should be allowed to pursue his livelihood. Don Imus said some very hateful and stupid remarks and he was back on the air after 5 months or so. But I do understand and respect where you're coming from.


----------



## VACAMPER

HI HO HO HO it's off to the fort i go.......... 

Just wanted to put that song in your head before we hit the road..


----------



## VACAMPER

That was supposed to be HI HO HI HO.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tomato / Tamato ,,the important thing is YOUR ON YOUR WAY BA-BY !! And what a great song to have stuck,,And keep on singing all day long HI HO HI HO !  Mr.


----------



## VACAMPER

I'll be singing all the way to Fl and back.  Then depression will set in.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Morning folks!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ok, Ive caught up on this thread and heres what Ive learned.........


----------



## 2goofycampers

Hey Rog,,Morn'n back atcha ! You should put a  "after" pic of your buggy on GolfCarts,Scooters and-- on RVusa .  Mr.


----------



## Rhonda

Good morning everyone!  Time for another fun-filled, exciting day, here on the DIS!


----------



## Kimbere

Mornin' kiddies!!  I can't keep up with you crazy freaks.  Today I'll try to read the posts as they come in.  I feel so out of loop.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Good morning!  I just read 7 pages of fluff.   Gotta love fluff in the morning, its about all I can handle.

To catch up.....

Yay!  VACAMPER!!!  I love how you took up 3 pages with a guessing game!


Seinfeld is cool.

That just about covers it.


----------



## Momof626x3

Good morning! I have to say reading useless chit chat is a great way to start the day with my first cup of coffee!


----------



## Momof626x3

...and I'm also whistling "hi ho, hi ho", thank you very much!


----------



## 2goofycampers

just curious, has anyone had the nachos from TE? How are they?


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> GVWR is the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating.
> 
> There that should take care of this page, Is that useful enough?



oops, i kinda thought that looked wrong, sorry, forgot a letter

Oh, BTW, Good Morning!


----------



## RvUsa

Good morning!  How is everyone this dreary AM?


----------



## Gatordad

Buenos Dias Senores and Senoritas.  Que Ta?


----------



## stacktester

Today is our last night at the fort. We're heading home in the morning. It's been a fun week and we're looking forward to coming back in July for the 4th. Hope to see Proudmomof4 (Denise) and meet Us3 before we go. Surferrat and I rode our bikes thru every loop yesterday except 1500 and 2000 to look for other dis'ers. The calander said a few others were here but we didn't see any green ears.

It's been since right before Christmas since we stayed here and to be honest I'm glad we didn't do any other trips because it was getting to where it was just another trip and losing it's glamour. I know that's hard to understand for you all who live hundreds of miles away but coming here too much takes away from the magic.


----------



## RvUsa

Quit bragging! LOL, try 1000+ miles, and $1500 in fuel now! I was there last month, and I want to go back NOW!  But it probably won't be until 2010 because of wifes work and grad school, and MONEY.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> It's been since right before Christmas since we stayed here and to be honest I'm glad we didn't do any other trips because it was getting to where it was just another trip and losing it's glamour. I know that's hard to understand for you all who live hundreds of miles away but coming here too much takes away from the magic.



I'll take your word for it, but personally, I'd like to have your problem!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Us too. We need some Fl. sunshine it has rained for 8 days straight. and today I am stuck with mr. goofy home looking over my shoulder as I type.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Bonjour, mes amis! Nous allons voyager en Busch Gardens aujourd'hui!


----------



## Momof626x3

Bon voyage, Ami!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Momof626x3 said:


> Bon voyage, Ami!



Merci!


----------



## 2goofycampers

gollyjeez,,houz  ya'll'z  specks me tuu  undarstend , uh, ondersands, uh, nowhat yuz all be yak'n bowt wind me kan ownly no'z howz ta say tha A-merikan languewege!  Mr.Goofy


----------



## Colson39

So, what did everyone think of the DIY RV show that took place at Fort Wilderness, the one that was on this morning at 7 AM EST on the DIY Channel?

I knew when I read the info that it was going to probably be less Fort than I had hoped, and it wasn't all about the Fort, but it had a nice 10-15 minute stretch that was about the Fort or at the Fort.

Things I noticed:

1) Wow, the electric plug puller?  The second we saw that, I called my mom and when she answered she said "I'm already online looking for it"....lol.  She loved it, because she has a lot of problems at times pulling the plugs out.  It just was something we had never seen before, they might be common, I don't know, but it was new to us!

2) I love when the family that they highlighted went to the Fort, and the wife says to the camera "It's so easy pulling in and out of the sites".  I about spit out my orange juice!  I was like hah, how much did they have to pay you to say that...lol.  Of course, I also remembered about 5 minutes earlier when the host is telling them about their future campsite, and about how it's a "pullthrough".  So of course they loved it, they had one of what, 6 or 8 pull through sites?  They should try putting them in some of the smaller loops....lol.

3) No mention of the golf carts except for a cut away shot at the end!  Blasphemy!! 

4) I don't know if I missed it, but I didn't feel like they did a good job of explaining the Meadow or Settlement trading posts.  I don't remember hearing any mention of the Hoop Dee Doo, Crockett's Tavern, or even the buffet.  Once again, I might just not remember, but I would have liked to have heard more about that part.

5) They did a great job explaining all the activites, which was nice.  I think it's probably the most informative section of a TV show, as far as Fort activities are concerned, that I've seen yet.  Just like Samantha Brown's show on the Travel Channel really exposed decorations at the Fort, I think this show really exposed a lot of the activities.

6) Anyone notice that site 301 was featured??   I couldn't remember his name, but once I saw the camper, and then they panned a bit to the left and I saw the blue tarp covering the jacuzzi, I knew instantly what site it was....lol.

Overall I would give this show a 8.5 out of 10 for Disney nuts.  There is a portion of the show in the beginning that really isn't Fort related at all (it's mainly about helping a family go through the process of renting an RV).  After that, there is a nice long segment that really highlights the activities available at the Fort.  They cover a lot of ground with their camera shots, and you really get a "feel" for the Fort and it's inhabitants.

Your local Fort TV Critic

Chris


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> gollyjeez,,houz  ya'll'z  specks me tuu  undarstend , uh, ondersands, uh, nowhat yuz all be yak'n bowt wind me kan ownly no'z howz ta say tha A-merikan languewege!  Mr.Goofy



I'm headed to busch gardens this weekend. And I'm happy about that!  The spanish speakin' dude was just greeting everybody.


----------



## loveDmouse

Colson39 said:


> So, what did everyone think of the DIY RV show that took place at Fort Wilderness, the one that was on this morning at 7 AM EST on the DIY Channel?
> 
> I knew when I read the info that it was going to probably be less Fort than I had hoped, and it wasn't all about the Fort, but it had a nice 10-15 minute stretch that was about the Fort or at the Fort.
> 
> Things I noticed:
> 
> 1) Wow, the electric plug puller?  The second we saw that, I called my mom and when she answered she said "I'm already online looking for it"....lol.  She loved it, because she has a lot of problems at times pulling the plugs out.  It just was something we had never seen before, they might be common, I don't know, but it was new to us!
> 
> 2) I love when the family that they highlighted went to the Fort, and the wife says to the camera "It's so easy pulling in and out of the sites".  I about spit out my orange juice!  I was like hah, how much did they have to pay you to say that...lol.  Of course, I also remembered about 5 minutes earlier when the host is telling them about their future campsite, and about how it's a "pullthrough".  So of course they loved it, they had one of what, 6 or 8 pull through sites?  They should try putting them in some of the smaller loops....lol.
> 
> 3) No mention of the golf carts except for a cut away shot at the end!  Blasphemy!!
> 
> 4) I don't know if I missed it, but I didn't feel like they did a good job of explaining the Meadow or Settlement trading posts.  I don't remember hearing any mention of the Hoop Dee Doo, Crockett's Tavern, or even the buffet.  Once again, I might just not remember, but I would have liked to have heard more about that part.
> 
> 5) They did a great job explaining all the activites, which was nice.  I think it's probably the most informative section of a TV show, as far as Fort activities are concerned, that I've seen yet.  Just like Samantha Brown's show on the Travel Channel really exposed decorations at the Fort, I think this show really exposed a lot of the activities.
> 
> 6) Anyone notice that site 301 was featured??   I couldn't remember his name, but once I saw the camper, and then they panned a bit to the left and I saw the blue tarp covering the jacuzzi, I knew instantly what site it was....lol.
> 
> Overall I would give this show a 8.5 out of 10 for Disney nuts.  There is a portion of the show in the beginning that really isn't Fort related at all (it's mainly about helping a family go through the process of renting an RV).  After that, there is a nice long segment that really highlights the activities available at the Fort.  They cover a lot of ground with their camera shots, and you really get a "feel" for the Fort and it's inhabitants.
> 
> Your local Fort TV Critic
> 
> Chris



I liked the show.  I have it recorded on the DVR.  The first trip we had planned to the Fort ( a few years ago) I heard this show was coming on and I was all excited.  Could have been more Fort stuff for me but I was happy to see anything.  

IMHO- Nothing beats Samantha Brown's last show.  That was great all they showed of the Fort.  Her first show was what got me wanting to go to Disney in December then we got the rv and went to the Fort and the rest as they say is history. 

The electric plug puller is that the one with a handle on it?  (It has been a while since I looked at the show sorry)  If it is we got one not too long ago and boy is it nice.  Those plugs were so hard to get out.  Not any more!


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> So, what did everyone think of the DIY RV show that took place at Fort Wilderness, the one that was on this morning at 7 AM EST on the DIY Channel?



Is this on again?  I missed it.  I'll do a search when I get home an the DVR and set it to record.  Sounds worthwhile.  There's another Samantha Brown special on 4/11 at 9PM on Travel Channel that might be good too.  I love watching her!  



EDIT:  Just found it.  Looks like no showings in the near future:

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_drvr/episode/0,2829,DIY_25037_43782,00.html


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Is this on again?  I missed it.  I'll do a search when I get home an the DVR and set it to record.  Sounds worthwhile.  There's another Samantha Brown special on 4/11 at 9PM on Travel Channel that might be good too.  I love watching her!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Just found it.  Looks like no showings in the near future:
> 
> http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_drvr/episode/0,2829,DIY_25037_43782,00.html



I think I dvr'ed it.  I can burn you a dvd if you would like.  I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> Is this on again?  I missed it.  I'll do a search when I get home an the DVR and set it to record.  Sounds worthwhile.  There's another Samantha Brown special on 4/11 at 9PM on Travel Channel that might be good too.  I love watching her!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Just found it.  Looks like no showings in the near future:
> 
> http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_drvr/episode/0,2829,DIY_25037_43782,00.html



I'd vacation with Samantha Brown any time.


----------



## Rhonda

Have a great time Ami!  Have a beer for me, and pet the horses!  (Are the horses still there?  I haven't been there in a couple of years)


----------



## RvUsa

Oh, here we go again... Poor Samantha, always getting threads started about her... LOL


----------



## Colson39

ntsammy5 said:


> Is this on again?  I missed it.  I'll do a search when I get home an the DVR and set it to record.  Sounds worthwhile.  There's another Samantha Brown special on 4/11 at 9PM on Travel Channel that might be good too.  I love watching her!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Just found it.  Looks like no showings in the near future:
> 
> http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_drvr/episode/0,2829,DIY_25037_43782,00.html




I'm not sure, it was posted here yesterday that it was on this morning, that is the only reason I knew.  I would think it would probably be on again, you might have to do a search on the show for tht.

And yea, Samantha Brown and the Travel Chanel have those 4 shows coming out starting April 11th like you mentioned.  It's a new one every week and it runs for a month (4 episodes).  I think it's mainly going to be more general Disney stuff (plus I think the first episode also talks about Disneyland????), hopefully they talk about the hotels a bit and get to the Fort.  She really did do an amazing job on her Holiday Decorations special that had that nice large section about the Fort in it.  I agree, probably the best TV coverage I've ever seen on the Fort, as a whole.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Oh, here we go again... Poor Samantha, always getting threads started about her... LOL



I just think she's a nice girl that seems to have fun wherever she goes.  I assure you, my interest is purely platonic.


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, I would like to platonic her... oh never mind, that doesn't work.


----------



## disney4dan

AuburnJen92 said:


> I think I dvr'ed it.  I can burn you a dvd if you would like.  I haven't watched it yet.



I, for one, would love a copy of the show if possible.  I don't think we get the DIY network on our current cable package (setting our priorities on saving money for all things camping!)

Saw the Samantha Brown show at the fort and loved it.  Didn't have a spare VHS tape ready (yes - I heard those gasps, we still use a VCR) to record that one.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Yeah, I would like to platonic her... oh never mind, that doesn't work.



I wonder if she drinks beer?  I bet she does, but I bet not domestic - she probably likes Mexican beer with lime, and not out of the bottle - I bet Sam (as she has asked me to call her) has to have a glass and sips it, no chugalug from her.


----------



## RvUsa




----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> I wonder if she drinks beer?



or kungaloosh.  I'd like to ....... oh, never mind ....  if I continue on that theme I'll get a lot of points and get the thread locked up.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> or kungaloosh.  I'd like to ....... oh, never mind ....  if I continue on that theme I'll get a lot of points and get the thread locked up.



Oh, I'd bet money that she would like a Kungaloosh with old FWGuy.  She definitely looks like the frozen fruity drink kind of girl.


----------



## Gatordad

no, she likes natty light out of a can while hanging out with me.  hubba hubba


----------



## AuburnJen92

disney4dan said:


> I, for one, would love a copy of the show if possible.  I don't think we get the DIY network on our current cable package (setting our priorities on saving money for all things camping!)
> 
> Saw the Samantha Brown show at the fort and loved it.  Didn't have a spare VHS tape ready (yes - I heard those gasps, we still use a VCR) to record that one.



pm me your address and i will burn it sunday when i return from fw


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> no, she likes natty light out of a can while hanging out with me.  hubba hubba



are all of you still drooling over that pineapple shirt at christmas...


----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> are all of you still drooling over that pineapple shirt at christmas...



Wow, I'd forgotten all about the pineapple shirt.  That was a great shirt.


----------



## Rhonda

AuburnJen92 said:


> pm me your address and i will burn it sunday when i return from fw



When I read this, my first thought was, "Why does she want to burn his address?"


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Has anyone seen the ad for Fort Wilderness in the AAA Southeastern CampBook?  It's pretty cute. 

"Park your coach close to the Magic."

I'll have to see if I can get it scanned & uploaded this w/e.

Oh yeah, 60% chance of rain here in Central Florida in the afternoons both Sat. & Sun. Highs in the mid-80's (about 85 both days).

See.....It's not all sunshine here!! 

And we're supposed to be going down to Epcot on Sunday for the Flower & Garden Show....


----------



## LONE-STAR

Maybe somebody could put that show on youtube then post a link.


----------



## LONE-STAR

2goofycampers Me and the DW shared the nachos at CT they where pretty good. But TexMex is the best.


----------



## JCJRSmith

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm headed to busch gardens this weekend. And I'm happy about that!  The spanish speakin' dude was just greeting everybody.



We spent many many days there last summer.  We are roller coaster freaks and love all the coasters.  GRIFFON ROCKS!!!  For the uninitiated:

http://www.buschgardens.com/BGW/ar_rides.aspx


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rhonda said:


> Have a great time Ami!  Have a beer for me, and pet the horses!  (Are the horses still there?  I haven't been there in a couple of years)



I think the horses are still there.  Its been years for me too!  I'll let you know when I get back!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

JCJRSmith said:


> We spent many many days there last summer.  We are roller coaster freaks and love all the coasters.  GRIFFON ROCKS!!!  For the uninitiated:
> 
> http://www.buschgardens.com/BGW/ar_rides.aspx



That ride looks incredible!  DD8 is _almost _tall enough.  She's been stuffing her shoes with tissues to try to make the 57 inches that she needs to be!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Today's lunch - Steak, mushroom and cheese panini from Lean Cuisine.  Not a bad microwave sandwich, surprisingly high in saturated fat, though.  The overall calorie/fat calorie ration is within my limits, though.  Gets a B rating from FWGuy.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

ftwildernessguy said:


> Today's lunch - Steak, mushroom and cheese panini from Lean Cuisine.  Not a bad microwave sandwich, surprisingly high in saturated fat, though.  The overall calorie/fat calorie ration is within my limits, though.  Gets a B rating from FWGuy.



Yummy...you should try the Healthy Choice version, the Philly Cheese Steak (not much healthier but has a little less fat and sodium). Neither has a good calorie/sodium ratio for me though but I eat them and drink lots of water. I try to stick to 1 calorie per 1 mg of sodium.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Yummy...you should try the Healthy Choice version, the Philly Cheese Steak (not much healthier but has a little less fat and sodium). Neither has a good calorie/sodium ratio for me though but I eat them and drink lots of water. I try to stick to 1 calorie per 1 mg of sodium.



I've had that one - that's a good one, too.  I screwed up by finishing everything off with a white chocolate/macadamia nut cookie from Subway.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Man, is it dead at my place today.  It's rainy and crappy in Allentown.  I think everybody headed South.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Rhonda said:


> When I read this, my first thought was, "Why does she want to burn his address?"



first i get pg at mcdonalds and now this!


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> first i get pg at mcdonalds and now this!



OK.  I give up!  Did you get thrown out after this happened?


----------



## Gatordad

only would have gotten kicked out if she delivered there.


----------



## RvUsa

For anyone who cares, this is the link to the page that my guy is working on for the listing and reviews.  Its not done, but it is a start, just choose a state at the top, and it will bring up a map,  (you may need to zoom out, he has to fix that) and choose a campground and then click the review thing, let me know what you think, I know its rough, but its a start, right?


----------



## kc5grw

JCJRSmith said:


> We spent many many days there last summer.  We are roller coaster freaks and love all the coasters.  GRIFFON ROCKS!!!  For the uninitiated:
> 
> http://www.buschgardens.com/BGW/ar_rides.aspx



Glad to see you guys only added 4 pages since I left last night. 

Speaking of coasters, any of you folks in the eastern part of the country had a chance to partake of this beasty? 

http://www.sixflags.com/greatAdventure/rides/Kingdaka.aspx

And here's a video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN8nv4tVFuA

Looks like blast.


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> We just named our new beagle Porthos.... Dw loves that show...


 
Gosh John.... I'm off the board for 24 hours and this thread jumped by what....12 pages???  Gee-whiz!!  Working is interrupting my fun time with everyone on the board. 

PORTHOS!!! I love it & I love Jonathan Archer's "Porthos" as well.  That is a name that be-fits a majestic Beagle!!!


----------



## homebrew2

ftwildernessguy said:


> I wonder if she drinks beer?  I bet she does, but I bet not domestic - she probably likes Mexican beer with lime, and not out of the bottle - I bet Sam (as she has asked me to call her) has to have a glass and sips it, no chugalug from her.



It'll be OK Jim, just back slowly away from the monitor, go into the bathroom,
and pack your head in wet towels while breathing into a brown
paper bag.  The nice men in the white coats should be there shortly.


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> but coming here too much takes away from the magic.


 

You sound like my DH!!  We stayed 4 months in 2002/2003 and DH said the Fort lost its' charm for him.  Me, on the other hand, thought the stay was too short!!!  As a matter of fact, before I started this 2nd job, we went over to "freeload" at FtW once a week. (Riding bikes, swimming, drinking their coffee and soda, watching a movie or two, riding the boats.)  FtW is my one and only "Happy Place"!!


----------



## des1954

Rhonda said:


> When I read this, my first thought was, "Why does she want to burn his address?"


 
Rhonda... as NTSammy5 is my brother... I would consider that to be a perfectly logical thought!!


----------



## Gatordad

kc5grw said:


> Glad to see you guys only added 4 pages since I left last night.
> 
> Speaking of coasters, any of you folks in the eastern part of the country had a chance to partake of this beasty?
> 
> http://www.sixflags.com/greatAdventure/rides/Kingdaka.aspx
> 
> And here's a video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN8nv4tVFuA
> 
> Looks like blast.



Nope, havent' been to Gang Adventure in years.


----------



## 77ed

Just curious, It is 3:30 here, who is drinking a   BEER? I am.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Gatordad said:


> Nope, havent' been to Gang Adventure in years.



That sums up the one in Georgia too!  Blech! I remember going to Six Flags over Georgia many times as a child, teen, and young adult. Then, a few years back, I guess DS was about 8 years old, we decided to see how he would like it. Man, had it changed! Whats up with the basketballs? I remember after we got home DS said, I like Disney World a whole lot better. After he said that, I got on the phone and made reservations at WDW right away. After we returned from WDW, we felt so much better. Like DH said, I had to get that bad taste out of my mouth!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

77ed said:


> Just curious, It is 3:30 here, who is drinking a   BEER? I am.



I'd get fired if I was. But it's 5:00 somewhere!


----------



## 1goofy1

77ed said:


> Just curious, It is 3:30 here, who is drinking a   BEER? I am.



Hi Honey, Drinking here too.  (I am 77ed's wife)


----------



## 77ed

1goofy1 said:


> Hi Honey, Drinking here too.  (I am 77ed's wife)



I always say a family that drinks together  forgets reality for the night.


----------



## Gatordad

77ed said:


> I always say a family that drinks together  forgets reality for the night.



Hey, take it to the bar!


----------



## 77ed

Gatordad said:


> Hey, take it to the bar!



That's what we call our shop. All you need is cable, a fridge full of beer, motorcycles, and friends.  Good times will always happen.


----------



## kc5grw

Gatordad said:


> Nope, havent' been to Gang Adventure in years.



Gang Adventure


----------



## 1goofy1

Where is everyone?  Is that useless enough?


----------



## Gatordad

kc5grw said:


> Gang Adventure



so you've been there?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Deb....is the hubby Loews-ified? We sure miss ya on the boards!!! And I know how hard it is to keep up!!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

kc5grw said:


> Gang Adventure



Is that the same as "Six Gangs"?

P.S. Hey Rog!


----------



## kc5grw

Gatordad said:


> so you've been there?


 
No, but I made the connection pretty quick .


----------



## ntsammy5

Hmmmmm, I thought I just posted here!  Must be the beer kicking in


----------



## kc5grw

800!


----------



## RvUsa

Man I missed it.


----------



## kc5grw

So what the heck's up with the board clock? It's almost 20min slow.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> only would have gotten kicked out if she delivered there.



  pretty much!

hey, sittin here in the rv letting dh drive up to orlando so i can sit on the dis boards, such is the life!!!!


----------



## Rhonda

AuburnJen92 said:


> pretty much!
> 
> hey, sittin here in the rv letting dh drive up to orlando so i can sit on the dis boards, such is the life!!!!



Cool!!  Have a great time!


----------



## AuburnJen92

THANKS!

I will post a report.  I am sure I will do something that will become the amusement of everyone once again!


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> I will post a report.  I am sure I will do something that will become the amusement of everyone once again!



Break a leg..... mmmmmmm, forget that.  Have a good time!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Break a leg..... mmmmmmm, forget that.  Have a good time!



Wait a minute, I just got one cast off and now you are threatening me with another!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

sure is quiet, everybody at the fort I guess.


----------



## Gatordad

i'm not at the fort..... and even better news, the hitch we bought for the fiver won't go in the silverado.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> i'm not at the fort..... and even better news, the hitch we bought for the fiver won't go in the silverado.



More details


----------



## Gatordad

I have a pullrite 12k model 3100 hitch.  I called pullrite looking for brackets for the silverado, they said the hitch was designed for that crappy nissan i just traded in.  i'm so mad.  my trailer dealer is going to see what he can do.  i don't know of any place that trades hitches.  the darn thing is only a year old.


----------



## LONE-STAR

I always assumed you had a TT not a 5er but I have no idea why. That sucks about the hitch though. My 5er is converted to a goose neck so any truck with a 2 5/16" ball in the bed can drag her away. Just hope they leave a check first


----------



## Gatordad

it's a weekend warrior sl3005 turd hauler.  nice trailer that won't be going anywhere for awhile.


----------



## kc5grw

LONE-STAR said:


> I always assumed you had a TT not a 5er but I have no idea why. That sucks about the hitch though. My 5er is converted to a goose neck so any truck with a 2 5/16" ball in the bed can drag her away. Just hope they leave a check first


 
I can haul either. I have the B&W turnover ball with the 5th wheel companion. I almost considered the gooseneck adapter for the fiver but was concerned about the extra torque that would have been placed on the trailer.


----------



## RvUsa

Ebay it baby!!  If your dealer can't help you out, ebay that sucker, and get the one that Kc5 showed the picture of.  I can't remember, is you new truck a SB or LB?


----------



## RvUsa

I need 1 more person to sign up on my place to make it an even 40... that makes it an average of 100 posts a day, and 10 people a day.  Not bad for just starting out.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> it's a weekend warrior sl3005 turd hauler.  nice trailer that won't be going anywhere for awhile.



Weekend warrior nice trailer. We are looking for a TT toy hauler right now that way I can put one cart in the TT and one in the truck.


----------



## RvUsa

I know you probably told us before, but why do you need 2 carts?


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> I can haul either. I have the B&W turnover ball with the 5th wheel companion. I almost considered the gooseneck adapter for the fiver but was concerned about the extra torque that would have been placed on the trailer.



That is the same goose neck ball I have. As for the torque on the trailer never even thought about it. I just new I did not won't to mess with lifting that big old hunk of steel in and out of my truck for the 5er to hook to.


----------



## kc5grw

LONE-STAR said:


> That is the same goose neck ball I have. As for the torque on the trailer never even thought about it. I just new I did not won't to mess with lifting that big old hunk of steel in and out of my truck for the 5er to hook to.


 
Well, it's 2 big old hunks of steel, but yes they both are beastly hunks of steel.


----------



## RvUsa

Come on guys, I need to post 6 more times to get to 900, where are ya?


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I know you probably told us before, but why do you need 2 carts?



I like a spare. You know just in case I drive into the lake.  No seriously one for me and the DW. Then one for my parents and grandmother to use. Plus I have cousins that live in Florida and they always come out to the fort.


----------



## Gatordad

how does the ball thing work?  maybe i should get one.  I hate not having the bed of my truck available to me.


----------



## RvUsa

Thats right, I remember now...


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Come on guys, I need to post 6 more times to get to 900, where are ya?



Man since you got back from FW your post count has taken off.


----------



## RvUsa

Mike post your pic again


----------



## kc5grw

This is the trailer that I'd like to have. http://www.kz-rv.com/inferno/ They had 2 different models at the last Dallas RV show. Need to save up my pennies a little while longer. And with an 18000 GVW, it'd require a little bit more truck than the F350. I guess it would give me an excuse to convert a class 8 to an RV hauler.


----------



## stacktester

Gatordad said:


> I have a pullrite 12k model 3100 hitch.  I called pullrite looking for brackets for the silverado, they said the hitch was designed for that crappy nissan i just traded in.  i'm so mad.  my trailer dealer is going to see what he can do.  i don't know of any place that trades hitches.  the darn thing is only a year old.




I have the 16k version for my silverado. I'll send you a pic of it tomorrow and you can pretend it's yours. Maybe print the pic and put it in the back of your truck.  

I know the feelin Pete. Are you sure you can't buy the universal rail kit? I see those on Ebay a lot. I may know somebody who can get you a good price. Let me know.


----------



## RvUsa

Number of posts is inversely purportional to amount of life one has


----------



## RvUsa

1 More


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> how does the ball thing work?  maybe i should get one.  I hate not having the bed of my truck available to me.



Its pretty simple there is a adapter that bolts to your 5er that makes it hook up to a 2 5/16" ball.Here is the link http://www.campingworld.com/browse/...hing--Towing/Gooseneck-Extension/skunum=21064 Then on your truck you bolt on your goose neck ball here is a link http://www.etrailer.com/g-2003_Chevrolet_Pickup,+Silverado.htm


----------



## kc5grw

RvUsa said:


> 1 More


 
Happy?


----------



## RvUsa

Fine, since no one wants to play with me, I will waste my 900th post on just saying nite all.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Fine, since no one wants to play with me, I will waste my 900th post on just saying nite all.



We are playing I was just looking for stuff for Gatordad


----------



## kc5grw

Gatordad said:


> how does the ball thing work? maybe i should get one. I hate not having the bed of my truck available to me.


 
Here is the other alternative. It's 2 pieces the turnover ball underbed gooseneck and the 5th wheel companion hitch. This is what I use. 

http://www.turnoverball.com/turnover.asp
http://www.turnoverball.com/rv.asp


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> Here is the other alternative. It's 2 pieces the turnover ball underbed gooseneck and the 5th wheel companion hitch. This is what I use.
> 
> http://www.turnoverball.com/turnover.asp
> http://www.turnoverball.com/rv.asp



My back is going out of place just looking at it.


----------



## kc5grw

LONE-STAR said:


> My back is going out of place just looking at it.


 
I know. After a trip it usually sits in the back of the truck until I'm ready to take it out or I need the bed for something else.


----------



## Gatordad

stacktester said:


> I have the 16k version for my silverado. I'll send you a pic of it tomorrow and you can pretend it's yours. Maybe print the pic and put it in the back of your truck.
> 
> I know the feelin Pete. Are you sure you can't buy the universal rail kit? I see those on Ebay a lot. I may know somebody who can get you a good price. Let me know.



i will let you know.  silverado buddy.... i love the truck.  do you have the 2500 also?


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> I know. After a trip it usually sits in the back of the truck until I'm ready to take it out or I need the bed for something else.



Although I see you have a 19 year old son to give you a hand. I need to get one of those.


----------



## kc5grw

LONE-STAR said:


> Although I see you have a 19 year old son to give you a hand. I need to get one of those.


 
Well, he's off at school so it doesn't do me any good anymore. Heck, I even have to mow my own lawn now.


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> Well, he's off at school so it doesn't do me any good anymore. Heck, I even have to mow my own lawn now.



Time to put those DD's to work.


----------



## LONE-STAR

This thread has only been up for 9 days and it's over 840 post. WOW!


----------



## kc5grw

LONE-STAR said:


> Time to put those DD's to work.


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> This is the trailer that I'd like to have. http://www.kz-rv.com/inferno/ They had 2 different models at the last Dallas RV show. Need to save up my pennies a little while longer. And with an 18000 GVW, it'd require a little bit more truck than the F350. I guess it would give me an excuse to convert a class 8 to an RV hauler.



Oh yeah I have looked at this one twice. I have even posted pic's of it in this forum. It even has a kegerator.


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


>



So I guess they don't cowgirl up.


----------



## stacktester

Gatordad said:


> i will let you know.  silverado buddy.... i love the truck.  do you have the 2500 also?



No I just typed that for the heck of it. I really pull my 5'er with a golf cart that once I get to the fort I'll unhook and go run small children over behind the Meadows with.   

On a serious note, I have an 04 Duramax crew cab. I had the universal rails but I hate them because they are in the way. I'll make u a deal. You take my 5'er and buy me a pop up that's real nice like proud mom of 4's and I'll give u this hitch. Is that fair? I hear fuel is going up again. I'm afraid to go to the Hess on my way home in a few hours. Hopefully it didn't happen yet.


----------



## Gatordad

have a safe trip home.  While I'd love to buy your 5er, I have one of my own to deal with.


----------



## RvUsa

I just needed to do a happy dance!!

He has my review part working, It needs work on the formatting, but it is working.  You can log in with your forum name and password too!!!  It uses little stars and everything.  I am so happy, it shouldn't be long till we can start adding campgrounds and everyone can start putting in their 2 cents worth... just thought I would share.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## ntsammy5

and 48 degrees.  Everyone is out in shorts with the tops down (cars that is and only if they have a convertible).  If it was 48 in Orlando people would be wearing winter coats!  Oooppps it's up to 50 now.  A heat wave!  All the windows are open and I started cleaning up a little outside.

DW has pneumonia so it's good to be outside for a while.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sounds like video game JOHN!! Cant wait to try it.

Sorry about the DWs pnuemonia, Al...50 degrees aint window opening weather, man!!!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

It's cold here in Toney, Alabama too. 55 degrees, humid and cloudy. DS's baseball game got rained out so we've just been lounging around all day. I'm ready for Spring! Tomorrow is SUPPOSED to be 75 and sunny


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> 50 degrees aint window opening weather, man!!!!



Thanks Rog -- It is in Buffalo.  This is spring!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

ntsammy5 said:


> Thanks Rog -- It is in Buffalo.  This is spring!!!!!




Amen to that Al.  If it ain't snowing, its summer, right?


----------



## Brer Bear

Ever have one of those weekends? I backed my truck into a tree at a local campground last night and creased the passenger side corner, I fell on a bridge on a local hiking trail on my bad knee and had to hike a mile and a half back, I burned our dutch oven breakfast casserole this morning, and I couldn't get our dutch oven dump cake fully cooked last night! 

I'm scared to go outside!  Drinking a Sam Adams presently...


----------



## ntsammy5

Brer Bear said:


> Drinking a Sam Adams presently...



Sounds like you'll need more than one!


----------



## clkelley

I'm with TCM on the cold dreary day today. Blech!!  Although even if it had been nice, I've been stuck inside inputting numbers into the spreadsheet from you know where and I've only barely scratched the surface!!!

What aggravates me is all these numbers come from our accounting program, and they can't convert them to Excel for me, so I'm having to manually enter them.  I've got a pile of paper over a ream thick!!

I will actually be glad to cut the yard tomorrow, cause it means I won't be looking at these numbers!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Brer Bear said:


> Ever have one of those weekends? I backed my truck into a tree at a local campground last night and creased the passenger side corner, I fell on a bridge on a local hiking trail on my bad knee and had to hike a mile and a half back, I burned our dutch oven breakfast casserole this morning, and I couldn't get our dutch oven dump cake fully cooked last night!
> 
> I'm scared to go outside!  Drinking a Sam Adams presently...



With the way your lucks going...you better be carefull not to drown!!!


----------



## clkelley

Where is everybody!!!  It's awfully quiet in here tonite. Oh, I booked DH's airline tickets for our October Fort Trip today.  Tried to book his Magical Express, but the group booking office isn't open on the weekends :-(


----------



## hoosiergirl

Got up to 60 here in NW OH--had the patio door open!  Yep--it's a heatwave!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Carol, I am here, just finished a late dinner and was outside talking to JAXPOOH before it rained here at the fort, again.  My legs are eaten up from being outside, but it was worth it.  I will post a report soon.


----------



## clkelley

Jen, you've got an excuse, you're at the Fort!!!  You shouldn't be online, you should be out at the beach watching the water pageant or the fireworks, or the movie singalong or over at Adventurer's Club at the Balderdash Cup, or something!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

I am nursing my ankles, or what is left of them, and DS4 konked out and is down for the count.  We had to wait a couple of hours at the Contemporary because of the weather, so we ate late and he crashed.  I am just having fun, because I am here and not at home!


----------



## kc5grw

Got up to around 70 or so here today. Got the front yard mowed today. Have to do the back tomorrow. Scared up 2 new friends in my lawnmower shed today. A couple of snakes decided to take up residence since I was in there in the fall.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> I am nursing my ankles, or what is left of them, and DS4 konked out and is down for the count.  We had to wait a couple of hours at the Contemporary because of the weather, so we ate late and he crashed.  I am just having fun, because I am here and not at home!



poor you


----------



## AuburnJen92

nah, not poor me...just sitting here on the DIS relaxing and getting picked on, why should it be like any other night??? (I realize I bring most of it on myself, but hey, someone has to do it!)


----------



## Gatordad

we drove to Ft Desoto today.  Nice place, then drove white knuckled over the suicide skyway to the outlets in Ellenton. Nice day, but not as good as camping.


----------



## AuburnJen92

did you find any bargains?

what road is the suicide highway, i always thought that was st rd 60


----------



## Gatordad

a Giants hat, to replace the one I can't find.

It's the suicide SKYWAY.  A bridge 






I'm a chicken **** and afraid of heights.  the family thought i was nuts telling them the captain had illuminated the no chit chat sign.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ok, so i can't read...bridges don't get that high on the east coast....they are just too narrow for my comfort in this coach...


----------



## Gatordad

I was in a minivan, and had to change my underwear at the end of the ride.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> I was in a minivan, and had to change my underwear at the end of the ride.





ok, gotta go, promised DH he could use the air card...until tomorrow...


----------



## Gatordad

buenos noches senorita.


----------



## JCJRSmith

clkelley said:


> I'm with TCM on the cold dreary day today. Blech!!  Although even if it had been nice, I've been stuck inside inputting numbers into the spreadsheet from you know where and I've only barely scratched the surface!!!
> 
> What aggravates me is all these numbers come from our accounting program, and they can't convert them to Excel for me, so I'm having to manually enter them.  I've got a pile of paper over a ream thick!!
> 
> I will actually be glad to cut the yard tomorrow, cause it means I won't be looking at these numbers!!!



Is there any chance they can dump the numbers to a comma-seperated or tab-seperated text file?  Either of those will import into Excel.

Oi!! 3:30 on a Sunday morning and I am posting about Excel.  What's up with that?


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> we drove to Ft Desoto today. Nice place, then drove white knuckled over the suicide skyway to the outlets in Ellenton. Nice day, but not as good as camping.


 
Ft. Desoto is a great place to camp.  Real peaceful, manatee spotting, just a good place to get away and relax.

Our previous home was the next exit south on I-75 from that outlet mall, Pete!  It was waaaaaay too close if you planned on building up a savings account, if you know what I mean!

The "new" skyway (imho) is not near a scary as the old skyway that was knocked down by a barge!  The old bridge's center spans were the old open grates - and not much fun to ride over on a motorcycle! Oh, no no no!!!


----------



## des1954

Rog-

Thanks for asking about Rick & Lowe's. He went for interview *#4 *on Friday & they said he would have the "final answer" by Wednesday. They are letting him believe that because he has completed their "4 Interview Process" for a department manager's job, that he actually _has _the job - even though no one has actually _said _"Welcome to the Lowe's Team" yet.

I, on the other hand, worked my first 8 hour shift yesterday - haven't done that since 2003 when I retired from the telco. I also am working standing up (doh - cashier - doh) which I haven't done since 1973 - when I was 19. Oh gawd, I feel every bit my 53 years today - and then some! If I weren't so broke - I'd go to a masseuse <sp>. Heck.... if I weren't so broke, I wouldn't be working two jobs!!!

I did do something I "vowed" I'd never do after retiring from the telco.... I applied for some Service Rep jobs with Geico & State Farm (they both have huge offices in my county). I said I would never work another job that involved 1- A headset 2- A computer 3- Sales/Customers. Well - never say never. That's where my experience lies, and it's where I can make much better money - practically double what I'm making working two part-time jobs.

Oh man- I'm sorry - I didn't mean to make this a "woe is me" thread.


----------



## Rhonda

We love Fort Desoto!  We camp there on Thanksgiving week every year!

And, I love the Sunshine bridge!  My palms get all sweaty, and I make DH drive in the middle lane.  He tries to scare me (ok...he DOES scare me) by driving in the outside lane sometimes until I just about faint, then he moves back to the middle.  He thinks he's funny.


----------



## des1954

Rhonda said:


> And, I love the Sunshine bridge! My palms get all sweaty, and I make DH drive in the middle lane. He tries to scare me (ok...he DOES scare me) by driving in the outside lane sometimes until I just about faint, then he moves back to the middle. He thinks he's funny.


 
 Rhonda - You should try driving over it in a blinding rainstorm with 40+ mph winds!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Brer Bear said:


> Ever have one of those weekends? I backed my truck into a tree at a local campground last night and creased the passenger side corner, I fell on a bridge on a local hiking trail on my bad knee and had to hike a mile and a half back, I burned our dutch oven breakfast casserole this morning, and I couldn't get our dutch oven dump cake fully cooked last night!
> 
> I'm scared to go outside!  Drinking a Sam Adams presently...



Dude , you need to find that witch an burn her at the stake ! Thats some kinda whooie  cast on you.   Mr.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> Rog-
> 
> Thanks for asking about Rick & Lowe's. He went for interview *#4 *on Friday & they said he would have the "final answer" by Wednesday. They are letting him believe that because he has completed their "4 Interview Process" for a department manager's job, that he actually _has _the job - even though no one has actually _said _"Welcome to the Lowe's Team" yet.
> 
> I, on the other hand, worked my first 8 hour shift yesterday - haven't done that since 2003 when I retired from the telco. I also am working standing up (doh - cashier - doh) which I haven't done since 1973 - when I was 19. Oh gawd, I feel every bit my 53 years today - and then some! If I weren't so broke - I'd go to a masseuse <sp>. Heck.... if I weren't so broke, I wouldn't be working two jobs!!!
> 
> I did do something I "vowed" I'd never do after retiring from the telco.... I applied for some Service Rep jobs with Geico & State Farm (they both have huge offices in my county). I said I would never work another job that involved 1- A headset 2- A computer 3- Sales/Customers. Well - never say never. That's where my experience lies, and it's where I can make much better money - practically double what I'm making working two part-time jobs.
> 
> Oh man- I'm sorry - I didn't mean to make this a "woe is me" thread.



Well Yahooo for Rick...even though it aint solid...it sounds pretty darned promising!!! Maybe if he gets on and ya get caught up, you can let one of your 2 go. 

Im feeling your pain on the 8 hours of standing.....I havent had to do it in a few years now....but Ive been there. There aint no pain like foot pain after the 5th hour...except  for the next 3 hours!!!!

Im glad youre still you and in your usuall good spirits...even when your roughing it...ya keep that slight tinge of sarcasm alive and well!


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> Rog-
> 
> Thanks for asking about Rick & Lowe's. He went for interview *#4 *on Friday & they said he would have the "final answer" by Wednesday. They are letting him believe that because he has completed their "4 Interview Process" for a department manager's job, that he actually _has _the job - even though no one has actually _said _"Welcome to the Lowe's Team" yet.
> 
> I, on the other hand, worked my first 8 hour shift yesterday - haven't done that since 2003 when I retired from the telco. I also am working standing up (doh - cashier - doh) which I haven't done since 1973 - when I was 19. Oh gawd, I feel every bit my 53 years today - and then some! If I weren't so broke - I'd go to a masseuse <sp>. Heck.... if I weren't so broke, I wouldn't be working two jobs!!!
> 
> I did do something I "vowed" I'd never do after retiring from the telco.... I applied for some Service Rep jobs with Geico & State Farm (they both have huge offices in my county). I said I would never work another job that involved 1- A headset 2- A computer 3- Sales/Customers. Well - never say never. That's where my experience lies, and it's where I can make much better money - practically double what I'm making working two part-time jobs.
> 
> Oh man- I'm sorry - I didn't mean to make this a "woe is me" thread.



Debbie; are you gellin? when I worked assembly line in a factory those things save my life uh I mean feet.  Dr. Scholls.         . Denise


----------



## ntsammy5

2goofycampers said:


> Debbie; are you gellin?



I injured my foot on the pile at the WTC and was lucky enough to see a podiatrist almost immediately.  A cortisone shot and Dr Scholls fixed me right up.  I still wear orthotics in that shoe though.  Debbie has bursitis in her feet though so cortisone should help.


----------



## 2goofycampers

sounds like the computer job would be better for her then. here's hoping it all works out for them both. lifes curve balls suck sometimes.   >Denise


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Hey degenerates.......(and that means YOU)....has anyone been able to give LONE-STARs idea about posting the the DVRd "DIY RV Roadtrips" Fort episode on youtube or photobucket? If you recorded it and dont know how to post it on you tube(or photobucket) I can try to walk you through it(Im not REAL sure how to do it either, but If some of the idiots ON youtube figured it out, Im sure we can too), Id like to see it and its not scheduled to rerun anytime soon.


----------



## Gatordad

des1954 said:


> Ft. Desoto is a great place to camp.  Real peaceful, manatee spotting, just a good place to get away and relax.
> 
> Our previous home was the next exit south on I-75 from that outlet mall, Pete!  It was waaaaaay too close if you planned on building up a savings account, if you know what I mean!
> 
> The "new" skyway (imho) is not near a scary as the old skyway that was knocked down by a barge!  The old bridge's center spans were the old open grates - and not much fun to ride over on a motorcycle! Oh, no no no!!!




I was on the bridge last in 2004 or so, so i'm good until 2013.  DeSoto was nice, I want to camp there, but no beer, and not sure if I can ride the golf cart all over......

The outlet was nice, they had a nice rv show filled with locked Rv's.


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hey degenerates.......(and that means YOU)....has anyone been able to give LONE-STARs idea about posting the the DVRd "DIY RV Roadtrips" Fort episode on youtube or photobucket? If you recorded it and dont know how to post it on you tube(or photobucket) I can try to walk you through it(Im not REAL sure how to do it either, but If some of the idiots ON youtube figured it out, Im sure we can too), Id like to see it and its not scheduled to rerun anytime soon.



Hey Rog, I've recorded it and would love to post it on you tube but not sure how. If you'd be willing to help me out we can get it done, just like the "Wonder Pets" 

I can see it now, The Big Daddy Rog/Dis Dawg team. A farce to be reckoned with!


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hey degenerates.......(and that means YOU)....has anyone been able to give LONE-STARs idea about posting the the DVRd "DIY RV Roadtrips" Fort episode on youtube or photobucket? If you recorded it and dont know how to post it on you tube(or photobucket) I can try to walk you through it(Im not REAL sure how to do it either, but If some of the idiots ON youtube figured it out, Im sure we can too), Id like to see it and its not scheduled to rerun anytime soon.



So glad you asked about this..I'd enjoying seeing it also.  No DIY in our cable line up.


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> I was on the bridge last in 2004 or so, so i'm good until 2013.  DeSoto was nice, I want to camp there, but no beer, and not sure if I can ride the golf cart all over......
> 
> The outlet was nice, they had a nice rv show filled with locked Rv's.



We always bring beer and other fashionable adult beverages, as well as our golf cart!  They only ask that you don't ride through other people's sites, and stick to the roads!


----------



## Gatordad

can you take your cart up to the fort and other beaches, or are you stuck in the actual campground?


----------



## Rhonda

No, you can't take the cart out of the campground. We usually take our bikes to get to the Fort/beach.


----------



## RvUsa

You know, I wasn't around here last summer, does this place slow down or pick up as the camping season really gets in gear?  It seems really dead the last couple of days, or is it just me?


----------



## 2goofycampers

I would say as the weather gets nice people have more outside stuff to do and camping trips, so the Dis gets slower. and don't forget FISHING, I was just reminded.      .Denise


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> You know, I wasn't around here last summer, does this place slow down or pick up as the camping season really gets in gear?  It seems really dead the last couple of days, or is it just me?



It's nice outside and people are out.  It is very quiet during the weekend.  63 in Buffalo now and gorgeous.  Shorts and tshirt weather!  I've had a bad cold this week and very busy at work so I haven't been around too much.  Been cleaning in the back yard -- it's amazing what we didn't get done last fall.  Arrggggg.


----------



## homebrew2

Dis Dawg said:


> Hey Rog, I've recorded it and would love to post it on you tube but not sure how. If you'd be willing to help me out we can get it done, just like the "Wonder Pets"
> 
> I can see it now, The Big Daddy Rog/Dis Dawg team. A farce to be reckoned with!



Yeah!!!!!!*Lucas and Spielberg....LOOK OUT!!!!!*


----------



## des1954

2goofycampers said:


> Debbie; are you gellin? when I worked assembly line in a factory those things save my life uh I mean feet. Dr. Scholls. . Denise


 
Hey Denise.... I wondered if those really worked.  I think I'll go get some before my next Home Depot night!  I'm also gonna call my podiatrist and get a cortisone shot in my right foot!!  Better living thru chemistry, is my motto!!!

Thanks for the tip!

Deb


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Rhonda - You should try driving over it in a blinding rainstorm with 40+ mph winds!!



Today would be a perfect day to try!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Im glad youre still you and in your usuall good spirits...even when your roughing it...ya keep that slight tinge of *sarcasm* alive and well!


 
Who ya callin' sarcastic??  Moi??? Never!!!

     < right back atcha, dude!


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hey degenerates.......(and that means YOU)....has anyone been able to give LONE-STARs idea about posting the the DVRd "DIY RV Roadtrips" Fort episode on youtube or photobucket? If you recorded it and dont know how to post it on you tube(or photobucket) I can try to walk you through it(Im not REAL sure how to do it either, but If some of the idiots ON youtube figured it out, Im sure we can too), Id like to see it and its not scheduled to rerun anytime soon.



I have it on DVR at home.  When we get back (on our way as we type), DH said that he would do it.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> The outlet was nice, they had a nice rv show filled with locked Rv's.


 
That had to be Dream RV.... they do that quite often.  Smart sales tactics though .... let's park some RV's in a parking lot & keep them locked up!  Yep... I'd wanna buy one sight unseen!!  This RV dealership is even reluctant to let you drive one before you buy it! (Motor Homes, that is)


----------



## Gatordad

actually, we were trying to see theones from the clowns at conley rv.....


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> It's nice outside and people are out. It is very quiet during the weekend. 63 in Buffalo now and gorgeous. Shorts and tshirt weather!


 
It's shorts & t-shirts weather here in Central Fla, too. (Oh, wait a minute...it's _always _shorts & t-shirt weather here). It is NOT, however, sunny. It started really raining about 1pm (I'm talkin heavy downpour) and hasn't let up yet!

It's either feast or famine around here! First drought for two years and now, let's make up for it all in one week!! Yep.... that's Florida for you!

I would not recommend driving over the Skyway Bridge this afternoon, Gatordad!


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> actually, we were trying to see theones from the clowns at conley rv.....


 
Conley & Dream RV are one in the same (or used to be).  Conley is on Cortez Rd in Bradenton, and Dream RV is on SR64 just west of the I-75 exit in B-ton. (Unless they moved since I last was there at Xmas.)  They're a bunch of clowns.  Stick with Lazy Days, where every day is an RV show.  If you ever bought an RV from Lazy Days, you can get a free breakfast and lunch every day, for life!!  Saturday's are hot dog days!  Yippee!!!


----------



## des1954

I got #900!!!

Hurray for me!!​


----------



## RvUsa

Free breakfast and lunch, that program wouldn't last long if I lived near there... LOL 

Quit talking about food, I am starved.   We were just yaking about the deli at publix on a thread on my site.... I NEED FOOD NOW!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> I got #900!!!
> 
> Hurray for me!!​



I'm gonna post the chop stick picture.


----------



## kc5grw

des1954 said:


> Rog-
> 
> Thanks for asking about Rick & Lowe's. He went for interview *#4 *on Friday & they said he would have the "final answer" by Wednesday. They are letting him believe that because he has completed their "4 Interview Process" for a department manager's job, that he actually _has _the job - even though no one has actually _said _"Welcome to the Lowe's Team" yet.
> 
> I, on the other hand, worked my first 8 hour shift yesterday - haven't done that since 2003 when I retired from the telco. I also am working standing up (doh - cashier - doh) which I haven't done since 1973 - when I was 19. Oh gawd, I feel every bit my 53 years today - and then some! If I weren't so broke - I'd go to a masseuse <sp>. Heck.... if I weren't so broke, I wouldn't be working two jobs!!!
> 
> I did do something I "vowed" I'd never do after retiring from the telco.... I applied for some Service Rep jobs with Geico & State Farm (they both have huge offices in my county). I said I would never work another job that involved 1- A headset 2- A computer 3- Sales/Customers. Well - never say never. That's where my experience lies, and it's where I can make much better money - practically double what I'm making working two part-time jobs.
> 
> Oh man- I'm sorry - I didn't mean to make this a "woe is me" thread.


 
Debbie, 

I saw a piece on the local ABC affiliate at lunch the other day about work a home businesses. It was a GMA piece linked here; http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/AsSeenOnGMA/Story?id=4585337&page=1. The particular company mentioned in the piece was liveops.com. They are a virtual call-center. Looks like it might be something that would fit your experience. The GMA piece also lists a couple of other places too.


----------



## des1954

Thanks, Mike!!  I'll check this one out!

Deb


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> I'm gonna post the chop stick picture.


 
Oh yeah??? Go ahead.... see if I care!!!  It'll just confirm the fact that I am truly as nutz as everyone thought!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

we are crawling on the turnpike south from fw...you just have to shake your head at people that think their car can go just as fast in the rain and handle in the same manner....


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Oh yeah??? Go ahead.... see if I care!!!  It'll just confirm the fact that I am truly as nutz as everyone thought!!



I wanna see the chopstick picture, pleazzzze!


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> I wanna see the chopstick picture, pleazzzze!



OK - this was taken in 9 Dragons:


----------



## AuburnJen92

Yep, I do believe she is in the right place along with the rest of us!


----------



## 2goofycampers

ntsammy5 said:


> OK - this was taken in 9 Dragons:



well Debbie got any GOOFY pics of Al ?


----------



## Gatordad

900 is the unlucky one....

nice sticks.

We would have gone to Lazydays, but they don't carry weekend warriors.  if we ever upgrade, we will think of them again.  I like the warrior, but now with a real truck,we can look at other brands.

Conley wanted a $5000 deposit on our trailer, I told the guy to go jump in a lake, it's not my fault he didn't have what I wanted in inventory.


----------



## ntsammy5

2goofycampers said:


> well Debbie got any GOOFY pics of Al ?




I'll beat her to it -- I love gooffy ears.


----------



## 2goofycampers

love the hat ...Is That A Coke ???  No Beer !!!  Lol


----------



## ntsammy5

2goofycampers said:


> Is That A Coke ???  No Beer !!!  Lol



It was early in the AM on the way to MK.  I don't drink beer all the time -- just most of the time!   

I've had about 7 today which explains the pictures.


----------



## des1954

2goofycampers said:


> love the hat ...Is That A Coke ??? No Beer !!! Lol


 
Yes.... he does love his "balls"!!  They even have lights that blink!!    

You can't imagine the comments he gets!

And yes.... that is a coke in his right hand, and I believe his DW's coffee in the other!!

Wouldn't you just love to spend a holiday with us??  Move over, Griswold's!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Yes.... he does love his "balls"!!  They even have lights that blink!!
> 
> You can't imagine the comments he gets!
> 
> And yes.... that is a coke in his right hand, and I believe his DW's coffee in the other!!
> 
> Wouldn't you just love to spend a holiday with us??  Move over, Griswold's!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Here's a picture of our son and his girlfriend in Mexico.  It runs in the family


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, I tried that hat on when we were there last month,  I don't think anyone actually buys them, they just put them on for a picture, and put it back.  After the thing is dirty and full of lice, then it makes its way over to property control, and you can buy it for $1


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> OK - this was taken in 9 Dragons:



Coo-coo-ca-choo!!!




Man....I think I got Al's cold from my screen!!! Been sneezing like a madman for the last 2 days, but felt ok....woke up this afternoon feeling ok....took the family to Outback for grub in the conversion van because we havent even started it since Christmas Eve, turning into the outback entrance, the brake pedal goes all the way to the floor!!! SCARY FEELING!!! Get out to see if theres any brake fluid on the ground(of coarse there was a big'ol puddle) and when I stood up....I damn near fainted.....wife said I was burning up with fever.....i hate today.  

Oh...but the grub was good! And the tow truck driver was about as redneck as a Loosi-anner boy cud git.....he was good people though.


----------



## RvUsa

Outback mmmMMMMMmmmmMMMMmmmmMMMMmmmm.  Must be nice to be rich...


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Man....I think I got Al's cold from my screen!!!



I'm sorry.  Hope you feel better soon.

John, I actually bought those hats in December to give to them!   The cashier didn't know how to ring them up since they were the first ones she's ever sold!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Outback mmmMMMMMmmmmMMMMmmmmMMMMmmmm.  Must be nice to be rich...



Sheesh...I wouldnt know...Im broker'n a 3 legged dogs 4th leg!!!


----------



## We4mickey

Great news today! My nephew Ben, was in his first slot car race today with the cub scouts. He turned 7 today  . He won 1st place all around. The leaders said they have never had a Tiger Cub win 1st place before. He is sooo excited.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Congrats to the newest champion and future NASCAR king!!! And happy 7th!!!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Coo-coo-ca-choo!!! *Is this a direct reference to "I Am the Walrus"? Coo-coo-ca-choo, coo-coo-coo-ca-choo-coo-coo? Oom-pah, oom-pah, everybody oom-pah!* I won't take it personally, Rog - as I am an avid Beatles fan!
> 
> Man....I think I got Al's cold from my screen!!! Been sneezing like a madman for the last 2 days, but felt ok....woke up this afternoon feeling okand when I stood up....I damn near fainted.....wife said I was burning up with fever.....i hate today.


 
What else have you and Big Al been up to, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm??? 

Seriously, tho - take care of yourself & get better. We always need you at the top of your game, Rog! Of course, even when you have a really bad day - you are 10,000 times better, wittier & faster than most!


----------



## des1954

We4mickey said:


> Great news today! My nephew Ben, was in his first slot car race today with the cub scouts. He turned 7 today  . He won 1st place all around. The leaders said they have never had a Tiger Cub win 1st place before. He is sooo excited.


 

Yay!!!!


​


----------



## We4mickey

Thanks Rog. With all their family has been through this was a great pick me up for him.


----------



## RvUsa

Holy you know what, I got my flash to upload and work!!!  I am doing the happy dance....  check it out.

www.RvUsa.Org

Hey Rog, did the donate button too, lets see if anybody falls for it LOL


----------



## des1954

John..... You're scaring me at how tremendous your site is getting!!! When you're rich & famous, remember all of us starving people on the DisBoard 

If you'd like, you can add my DH's "just for fun" website as a link from yours. It's a Travel Supreme Motor Home Owners site he started back when we owned one.

It's:

http://groups.msn.com/TravelSupremeMotorhomeOwners

He also has a Gem Car Owners website:

http://groups.msn.com/GEMNEVElectricCarOwners

If you feel you can use them, go ahead. If not, that's okay too!

In any event .... your site's "Dy-no-mite"!!!


----------



## tinah159

RvUsa said:


> Holy you know what, I got my flash to upload and work!!!  I am doing the happy dance....  check it out.
> 
> That looks great! Let me know if you need any pix, Darrell takes tons of them.


----------



## RvUsa

des1954 said:


> John..... You're scaring me at how tremendous your site is getting!!! When you're rich & famous, remember all of us starving people on the DisBoard
> 
> If you'd like, you can add my DH's "just for fun" website as a link from yours. It's a Travel Supreme Motor Home Owners site he started back when we owned one.
> 
> It's:
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/TravelSupremeMotorhomeOwners
> 
> He also has a Gem Car Owners website:
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/GEMNEVElectricCarOwners
> 
> If you feel you can use them, go ahead. If not, that's okay too!
> 
> In any event .... your site's "Dy-no-mite"!!!



Thank you, I appreciate it.  The formatting needs a lot of work... but like every thing, it justs takes time. lol   I will definitely use the links, it will be a couple days tho,  I just bookmark em, and then I will go back and put them on when I get a place for them 



tinah159 said:


> That looks great! Let me know if you need any pix, Darrell takes tons of them.



Tina, did you get my pm on my forum?  Is it ok if I use them, I will take them off if you want me to.  My little indian buddy asked me for some pics one day, and I just had a folder on my desktop with stuff I had from the web, a couple were yours from making your link.  I appreciate it.  

Thanks both of you.


----------



## tinah159

Tina, did you get my pm on my forum?  Is it ok if I use them, I will take them off if you want me to.  My little indian buddy asked me for some pics one day, and I just had a folder on my desktop with stuff I had from the web, a couple were yours from making your link.  I appreciate it.  

Thanks both of you.[/QUOTE]

I cant log in to check my PM right now. I will ASAP. Please feel free to use the pix. What I was trying to say was if you need any others, Darrell has tons. He has all the FW camping loops and tons of the parks. Lots of landscape photos.


----------



## RvUsa

Cool, I asked you about a week ago, LOL, when he showed me the rough draft.  
For the next project I want a really nice picture of like mountains, and water, that I can make transparent and use as a background on the home page.  I will have to look around.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## tinah159

I think we have some. Do you want me to take a look?


----------



## RvUsa

Sure, no rush tho, I have a bunch to do, we are working like crazy to get the review part working, its kinda cool, just needs a lot of formatting.  If you got a second, check it out ( all of you can if you want)  click here.

Pick pa under choose state drop down, and then John's campground, you can see the star rating and leave ratings if you like, use your Rvusa forum name and log in.

Thanks


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> Here's a picture of our son and his girlfriend in Mexico.  It runs in the family





Here's  one of my two kids in those same hats!








Make that my three kids! Found another one! Picture..not another kid..the kid we had already!








__________________


----------



## RvUsa

Well here I sit waiting on my little indian buddy.... I can't complain, he has been doing pretty good.  I just started uploading my home page, I updated it a little and tried to make it look a little nicer.  Check it out if you like, and let me know.


----------



## tinah159

Its really looking good John. I sent you some pix


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'm back from Busch Gardens.  It was a really nice weekend.  A little cool and drizzly, but I think that kept the crowds down because we didn't have to wait in line for much of anything!  We just walked around looking like happy drowned rats the whole time.

Rhonda~ yes, those beautiful horses are still there!  Plus the dalmations.

The Griffon was amazing!  So smooth, it really felt like you were flying.  I tried to film it, but as soon as I took my camera out, 2 guys surrounded me!  "Should we take it from her?"   I quickly tucked it in my shirt and promised not to use it, putting on my most innocent smile.  Crazy.  I felt like *America's most wanted*!

Then, when DD11 and I went to ride Alpengeist, DH, DD8 & DD7 rode Loch Ness and got *trapped *on it!!!!!!  They were probably 100 feet up.  People stood beneath them with walkie talkies just looking confused for a long time.  Finally they were able to scoot the ride to a place where they could get out and then had a "behind the scenes" tour of Busch Gardens as they were escorted out!  Well, it was an adventure, and we got coupons and the equivilant of fast passes for the rest of the year out of it.

I am so mean, though.  Right after this fiasco, we went by Griffon.  We hadn't been on it yet.  I said I wanted to go.  My DH was feeling a little roller coaster shy at this point (which is totally NOT like him btw)...understandably!  I mean, he was just trapped, AND Griffon is floorless, 205 feet up with a 90 degree drop after they dangle you at the top for awhile.  Since he had cold feet I said, "here, you hold my pink flowery purse for me and I'll go."  Yes, I AM wrong and evil and all that.  BUT, he did join me and Loved it!

So, a good weekend.  Not exactly WDW, but fun nonetheless!


----------



## ntsammy5

http://www.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/04/07/new.beers.eve/index.html


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm back from Busch Gardens.  It was a really nice weekend.  A little cool and drizzly, but I think that kept the crowds down because we didn't have to wait in line for much of anything!  We just walked around looking like happy drowned rats the whole time.
> 
> Rhonda~ yes, those beautiful horses are still there!  Plus the dalmations.
> 
> The Griffon was amazing!  So smooth, it really felt like you were flying.  I tried to film it, but as soon as I took my camera out, 2 guys surrounded me!  "Should we take it from her?"   I quickly tucked it in my shirt and promised not to use it, putting on my most innocent smile.  Crazy.  I felt like *America's most wanted*!
> 
> Then, when DD11 and I went to ride Alpengeist, DH, DD8 & DD7 rode Loch Ness and got *trapped *on it!!!!!!  They were probably 100 feet up.  People stood beneath them with walkie talkies just looking confused for a long time.  Finally they were able to scoot the ride to a place where they could get out and then had a "behind the scenes" tour of Busch Gardens as they were escorted out!  Well, it was an adventure, and we got coupons and the equivilant of fast passes for the rest of the year out of it.
> 
> I am so mean, though.  Right after this fiasco, we went by Griffon.  We hadn't been on it yet.  I said I wanted to go.  My DH was feeling a little roller coaster shy at this point (which is totally NOT like him btw)...understandably!  I mean, he was just trapped, AND Griffon is floorless, 205 feet up with a 90 degree drop after they dangle you at the top for awhile.  Since he had cold feet I said, "here, you hold my pink flowery purse for me and I'll go."  Yes, I AM wrong and evil and all that.  BUT, he did join me and Loved it!
> 
> So, a good weekend.  Not exactly WDW, but fun nonetheless!



sounds like sheikra.  It was nice watching it from the ground.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> sounds like sheikra.  It was nice watching it from the ground.



I think it is the very same coaster, just different names for different themed parks.  Come on now....sure, it looks daunting from the ground, but once you get on it you'll wonder why you didn't go sooner!  It is so smooth you just glide over the tracks.  Plus, it's the best panoramic view in the whole park!  They take you _nice _and _slow_ around a curve at 205 ft up and let you soak in the sights.  In Williamsburg you get a nice water view (don't think it's the bay, but nice nonetheless).


A grey day, but we waited maybe 5 minutes for this one:


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


>



whoa.....thats a heck of a drop!!


----------



## RvUsa

Thats not a drop, this is a drop!!  315' and 92 MPH!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Holy guacamole!  Where's THAT?  


Gotta run.  The school just called.  DD11 is not feeling well


----------



## RvUsa

Near my house, America's Roller Coast!  Cedar Point, OH.  That place is amazing.  17 Roller Coasters plus TONS of other rides.

Sorry about DD, hope it is just something she ate.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom




----------



## kc5grw

I haven't gotten to ride this yet, but this is a drop, 456ft. 128mph.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Eek!  Coasters don't usually scare me, but that one does.


----------



## Gatordad

I threw up just looking at  it


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Good Lord!  Is that one at Cedar Point, too?



DD is ok.  She just needs a little rest and she'll be good as new!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

kc5grw said:


> I haven't gotten to ride this yet, but this is a drop, 456ft. 128mph.



That doesnt look like much fun...but it DOES look like overtime wages for the local coroner.


----------



## RvUsa

I think that is kingda ka in 6 flags new jersey


Glad DD is ok.


----------



## lisa8200

That's the type of ride I'm worried that DD will say she wants to ride. I don't care if she rides it but, she will want me to go with her and I'm supposed to be superman that's not scared of anything and me curled up in the fetal position in a corner shaking is not very superman like She's getting a little to old to get her sidetracked enough to forget about a ride until it's to late to go on it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I think that is kingda ka in 6 flags new jersey
> 
> 
> Glad DD is ok.



Hey John,

I just looked at your site and it looks soooo good!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks Ami, I am trying.  We got the google maps working this morning, now we need to finalize the reviews.  I am so happy the maps part is looking good.  Thanks for looking.

My maps.
Just pick a state at the top, NOT VT, that is a mess. LOL  PA works the best.


----------



## JCJRSmith

BigDaddyRog said:


> whoa.....thats a heck of a drop!!




If you look carefully at the picture, you can see the train sitting at the top of the hill.  The way Griffon is designed, there are three rows of seats, 10 seats across.  The middle row is higher than the front row, and the back row is higher than the middle row, like theater seats.  After the LONG climb and SLOOOOOOOWW turn around the top, the train stops and it hangs over the edge for a moment.  The folks in the front row are in their seats and facing STRAIGHT down, just hanging there for about 3 or 4 seconds (seems like a LOT longer).  The first hill is a 90 degree hill.

Griffon is a rush.


----------



## JCJRSmith

RvUsa said:


> Thats not a drop, this is a drop!!  315' and 92 MPH!!!



That has to be Cedar Point


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Where's the Colson Poll of the Week? 
Think Colson39 is out having a baby?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Where's the Colson Poll of the Week?
> Think Colson39 is out having a baby?



Hmmmmm?!  I guessed April 8!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

My MIL sent me this in an email.  It made me think of you all....



As you may have heard, the Bush Administration said each and every one of
us would now get a nice rebate. 

If we spend that money at Wal-Mart, all the money will go to China. 
If we spend it on gasoline it will all go to the Arabs.
If we purchase a computer it will all go to India.
If we purchase fruit and vegetables it will all go to Mexico, Honduras, and
Guatemala.
If we purchase a good car it will all go to Japan,
If we purchase useless crap it will all go to Taiwan.

,,,and none of it will help the American economy.

We need to keep that money here in America, so the only way to keep that
money here at home is to buy *beer*, since those are the only businesses
still in the US


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> We need to keep that money here in America, so the only way to keep that
> money here at home is to buy *beer*, since those are the only businesses
> still in the US



That's my strategy, but my favorite beer is Canadian --  I guess I'll have to  compromise....


----------



## 3gr8kids

RvUsa said:


> Thats not a drop, this is a drop!!  315' and 92 MPH!!!



That....
is....
AWESOME!!!!!



kc5grw said:


> I haven't gotten to ride this yet, but this is a drop, 456ft. 128mph.



This...
is...
CRAZY!!!
Think they have many "protein spills" on the exit way?


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> That's my strategy, but my favorite beer is Canadian --  I guess I'll have to  compromise....



The sacrafices one must make for their country...just doing your patriotic duty!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> The sacrafices one must make for their country...just doing your patriotic duty!



I drink Virginia wine


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> I drink Virginia wine



When I first glanced at that, I thought it said Viagra,  wow, I need a break from this thing.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> When I first glanced at that, I thought it said Viagra,  wow, I need a break from this thing.



John dear, are you ok?


----------



## des1954

Oh oh!!  This thread is slippin' down da list!  Gotta bring it back to the top so Stack & "Da Rat" can keep posting details of their trip!  RAY!!! I WANT MORE PICTURES!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I just got OFFICIAL word that we are supposed to rip on Donnie over here.


----------



## des1954

Yep!  Roz locked him down!!!  So.... where's Donnie & Ray???


----------



## stacktester

Yeah my thread went to hell in a hand basket. Oh well, the gorey details will hopefully get lost and all will be forgotten. Thanks Roz for throwing me the lifeline.


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> the gorey details will hopefully get lost and all will be forgotten. Thanks Roz for throwing me the lifeline.


 

  Coward!!!    ​


----------



## Shannone1

kc5grw said:


> I haven't gotten to ride this yet, but this is a drop, 456ft. 128mph.



My 11 year old dd rode this one last fall at Cedar Point, it's the Top Thrills Dragster.  I was VERY scared and couldn't wait for it to be over.  She and her friend waited over an hour to go on it. It was a windy day and the car that went up in front of them didn't make it up the hill and they came backwards back down. My dd's car was the next one and we could talk to them while they were waiting.  When the car in front of them came back down I FREAKED out and insisted she get off the ride.  She said she was fine and my DH told me to chill out.  I was sooooo nervous though.  It goes VERY fast and you see it goes pretty much  straight up and down.  She loved it and ended up doing it again just before the park closed that night.


----------



## des1954

I'm a coaster fanatic, and I think this one would stop my heart!! 

 



http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7920


----------



## auntie

des1954 said:


> I'm a coaster fanatic, and I think this one would stop my heart!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7920




I'd pee my pants  .... just thought "I'd share".


__________________


----------



## Shannone1

...did I miss anything good ??     I've poked around here and there but was too busy on our vacation to do much real reading and posting.  I'm going to mark as read and make a fresh start.  So let me know if there is anything important I should read  

Panama City Beach was wonderful.    We liked the campground, attractions and the weather was pretty nice.  It got really humid and wet towards the end of the week.  It was fine during the day but then in the evening the humidity would hit and it was like walking in a misty cloud every night.  Everything was soaked in the mornings.  Between the bugs and the humidity it reconfirmed that I will NOT be going to visit FW in the summer anytime soon  

Now we are trying to decide where to go next spring break.  We will have just been to FW so it's a toss up between Myrtle Beach (Ocean Lakes or Pirateland), Topsail or maybe somewhere on the eastern FL coast.  Any suggestions ??


----------



## RvUsa

If you are going to MB, try the Trav-L-Park, we love it, so much to do, and really clean and fun.  JMHO

FYI, I have just been bragging about my campground listings that are finally starting to work, and the new flash and look of home page, in case you care. LOL. 


Oh yeah, welcome back


----------



## Gatordad

Donnie got smoked in his own thread.....


----------



## Shannone1

Gatordad said:


> Donnie got smoked in his own thread.....



What ??  That sounds interesting...bet all the good stuff has been erased by now


----------



## AuburnJen92

auntie said:


> So glad you asked about this..I'd enjoying seeing it also.  No DIY in our cable line up.



OK, I have this on CDR and DVD, however, YouTube yanked it off, so I will have to send one or the other to who wants it.  Please pm me if you need a copy.


----------



## RvUsa

Hey ROG, how ya feelin? Hope you are getting better.


----------



## RvUsa

Anybody up for a run to 1000?


----------



## AuburnJen92

sure, why not...i am burning the diy thingy for phyllis, so i will be up a little longer...


----------



## RvUsa

Why did u tube boot it?


----------



## AuburnJen92

it was longer than 10 minutes and i don't think diy appreciated it...sorry, i tried


----------



## stacktester

I want 1000


----------



## AuburnJen92

so Donnie, are you in for Rock Band, Rog just volunteered!


----------



## RvUsa

I don't usually utube,  I have it on dvr it has been one of my "saved" for about 9 months, I watch it when I need a fort fix.... LOL


----------



## stacktester

OK it's getting closer.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I figured it would have to be edited into 3 8min segments....thats where I would get lost. DIY would never know if those letters werent used in the title or tags


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I don't usually utube,  I have it on dvr it has been one of my "saved" for about 9 months, I watch it when I need a fort fix.... LOL



For some reason, I thought that it was a new show based on what was posted here on the DIS, but when I went to watch it, the reality set in and I knew I had seen it before.  I was really hoping they had some new material!


----------



## stacktester

Let me have it please.


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> I figured it would have to be edited into 3 8min segments....thats where I would get lost. DIY would never know if those letters werent used in the title or tags



I was being nice and tried to make it easy and got tagged for it, oh well.


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> Let me have it please.



You want the DIY segment right?  If so, CDR or DVD?  I will put it in with the musket.  The darn tan (for his face) still isn't here yet.  I will harass them tomorrow.


----------



## RvUsa

I want it.


----------



## RvUsa

It's Mine!!


----------



## stacktester

AuburnJen92 said:


> You want the DIY segment right?  If so, CDR or DVD?  I will put it in with the musket.  The darn tan (for his face) still isn't here yet.  I will harass them tomorrow.



none of the above.


----------



## RvUsa

This is the one!!


----------



## stacktester

now


----------



## RvUsa

YEAH, I got it!! Finally, I get a milestone in dis history...


----------



## AuburnJen92

all hail...


----------



## 2goofycampers

darn dial-up. I won't get it


----------



## AuburnJen92

just finished burning the diy for phyllis, off to beddy bye..hopefully i can sneak a peek at the dis boards during work...i had far too much to catch up on today!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Hey ROG, how ya feelin? Hope you are getting better.



Im feeling a HECK of a lot better, John. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RvUsa

How come no one has played with my review thingy yet, I need feedback people, tell me what you really think.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Just thought i would say hay. I have been MIA for a few days.


----------



## RvUsa

Nite Jen, Hi Mike... LOL


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> Im feeling a HECK of a lot better, John. Thanks for asking.



Great to hear it Big Rog! Tough to keep a good man down!


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> How come no one has played with my review thingy yet, I need feedback people, tell me what you really think.




Sorry John...I just don't have much extra time for another camping forum.  I spent hours online as it is everyday with the ones I already visit.  I'll still stop in now and then and check it out though.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Sorry John...I just don't have much extra time for another camping forum.  I spent hours online as it is everyday with the ones I already visit.  I'll still stop in now and then and check it out though.



are you back home?


----------



## RvUsa

Shannone1 said:


> Sorry John...I just don't have much extra time for another camping forum.  I spent hours online as it is everyday with the ones I already visit.  I'll still stop in now and then and check it out though.



It wasn't directed at you, it was just a general statement, I am looking for some feedback on how the review section is working, I know it isn't exactly pretty yet, but I think its pretty cool. LOL


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> How come no one has played with my review thingy yet, I need feedback people, tell me what you really think.



    

John!  I'll look at it tonight and let you know.  You slay me!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hey John, I just played with your review thingy 

It's fantastic!  I really like the way you can pick them out on a map!  It gives campground hunting a good perspective!


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks guys, thats why I made it, we were looking for campgrounds in specific spots in different states and it was hard to find, If you didn't know the name of the town, or the campground, it was really hard to find one.  Now with mine, you can pick it from a list or from the map.

It was like when we were going to the fort, we needed a place to stay on rt 26 in sc, and we were looking at our woodalls, and etc.  It was hard to place one somewhere, now, once they are all entered, you can just pick a state and then look for one on your way.  The read/write a review will also include a lot of info like if they have wifi, are pet friendly, are handicap accessible, etc.  That is the next part we are working on.

Thanks I know I am a pest about this, but I get obsessed with stuff, look at me on this place, I am here 24/7 LOL


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

John,

Have you looked at greatcampingspots.com?  I think that's the name.  I used to have them bookmarked, but with all the moving & changing computers I lost them.  But I have used them a lot in the past as well.  You might be able to get some good information off of them for your site.  I'll try to check out your site in a bit.

Last time I was on it though, it looked great! 

Jody


----------



## PolynesianPixie

You know how a stereotypical pirate has an eye patch?

  Do all pirates loose their eyes??? 

 NO!  They wear an eye patch during the day so that when night comes, they don't have to wait the 20 minutes it takes for eyes to adjust to the dark...it is instantaneous!  




I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> You know how a stereotypical pirate has an eye patch?
> 
> Do all pirates loose their eyes???
> 
> NO!  They wear an eye patch during the day so that when night comes, they don't have to wait the 20 minutes it takes for eyes to adjust to the dark...it is instantaneous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty cool.



Have you been watching MythBusters???


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Have you been watching MythBusters???



Aaarrrgh!  You got me!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BTW Jody, Your new pics are cute!  Your boys are adorable!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

I love that show!! It's so funny.

Has anyone seen the beginning credits of SmashLab?  It usually follows MB.  They wreck a perfectly good Airstream trailer!!  Drive it & the SUV towing it right of cliff. (Not a huge cliff, but it was still smashed when it hit the bottom.)  Haven't seen the actual episode, but I was upset when I saw that!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> BTW Jody, Your new pics are cute!  Your boys are adorable!




Thanks. I finally got around to joining on photobucket.  My nephew is on there all the time now. He & his wife just had a baby boy in January.  Boy, you can tell that kid is an Evans!!!  He looks just like my younger brother's baby pictures!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

But then again, both of my boys act like my younger brother.  Especially Leo (the younger one), he gives us "Uncle Jeff" looks all the time!! And will answer to "Jeff" when he's in trouble too!  He just runs the other way then, and giggles.  He's so ornery!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> But then again, both of my boys act like my younger brother.  Especially Leo (the younger one), he gives us "Uncle Jeff" looks all the time!! And will answer to "Jeff" when he's in trouble too!  He just runs the other way then, and giggles.  He's so ornery!!



  OOOOh!  Is Uncle Jeff going to get payback with his little one?  It's fun to corrupt somebody else's kids; it's entirely different when its your own!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> :It's fun to corrupt somebody else's kids; it's entirely different when its your own!



That's why grandchildren are so much fun!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> OOOOh!  Is Uncle Jeff going to get payback with his little one?  It's fun to corrupt somebody else's kids; it's entirely different when its your own!



Unfortunately, Uncle Jeff doesn't look to be having any kids.  I'd just send him mine, but I'm afraid they'd come back w/ new tricks!! 

Uncle Jeff is a firefighter & his wife is a couple of years older than me & they have 3 dogs.  I don't think she's interested in having kids.  I think she's turning 40 this year, but not sure if it's this year or next.

My brother just snickers when he finds out what the boys have done.  They're coming down later this month & we're all going to Disney (for a day), but he'll get the chance to spend time with the boys then.  They still live in Ohio near my mom.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> That's why grandchildren are so much fun!



I'll take your word for it  



MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Unfortunately, Uncle Jeff doesn't look to be having any kids.  I'd just send him mine, but I'm afraid they'd come back w/ new tricks!!
> 
> Uncle Jeff is a firefighter & his wife is a couple of years older than me & they have 3 dogs.  I don't think she's interested in having kids.  I think she's turning 40 this year, but not sure if it's this year or next.
> 
> My brother just snickers when he finds out what the boys have done.  They're coming down later this month & we're all going to Disney (for a day), but he'll get the chance to spend time with the boys then.  They still live in Ohio near my mom.



No kids?!  Oh, that's the worst kind


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> No kids?!  Oh, that's the worst kind



Yeah, Jeff would make a great dad. But I don't think she wants any.  But they like to go to Vegas & travel as well, & kids would slow them down.  Jeff did put the boys on his life insurance policies as secondary beneficiaries.  He'll probably end up as their guardians, but we still haven't made out wills.  Just keep forgetting to do it, & Ben is almost 5.


----------



## PanFanAL

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> I love that show!! It's so funny.
> 
> Has anyone seen the beginning credits of SmashLab?  It usually follows MB.  They wreck a perfectly good Airstream trailer!!  Drive it & the SUV towing it right of cliff. (Not a huge cliff, but it was still smashed when it hit the bottom.)  Haven't seen the actual episode, but I was upset when I saw that!!



I actually saw that episode. They were trying new ways to stop the rig in an emergency. They were actually going to try rocket boosters like on the cartoons. I didn't see how it ended though.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Yeah, Jeff would make a great dad. But I don't think she wants any.  But they like to go to Vegas & travel as well, & kids would slow them down.  Jeff did put the boys on his life insurance policies as secondary beneficiaries.  He'll probably end up as their guardians, but we still haven't made out wills.  Just keep forgetting to do it, & Ben is almost 5.



He can just spoil yours as their uncle!

Don't feel bad about the will.  My oldest is 11 and we just did ours 2 years ago


----------



## PolynesianPixie

PanFanAL said:


> I actually saw that episode. They were trying new ways to stop the rig in an emergency. They were actually going to try rocket boosters like on the cartoons. I didn't see how it ended though.



I think I saw that as well....or at least part of it.  I never did figure out exactly the point they were trying to make.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> He can just spoil yours as their uncle!
> 
> Don't feel bad about the will.  My oldest is 11 and we just did ours 2 years ago



Yeah, he probably will when he's down in a couple of weeks.

One day we'll get around to it.  Of course, we're like everybody else, worth more dead than alive.....


----------



## clkelley

Been a little busy, but I thought I would drop a bit of chitchat here (definitely not useless facts).  I got my TV Converter Box Coupons in the mail today.  Be forewarned, they have an expiration date on them!!  My expiration date is 06/08.  So don't be fooled into thinking you can wait to buy these boxes.


----------



## kc5grw

Shannone1 said:


> My 11 year old dd rode this one last fall at Cedar Point, it's the Top Thrills Dragster.  I was VERY scared and couldn't wait for it to be over.  She and her friend waited over an hour to go on it. It was a windy day and the car that went up in front of them didn't make it up the hill and they came backwards back down. My dd's car was the next one and we could talk to them while they were waiting.  When the car in front of them came back down I FREAKED out and insisted she get off the ride.  She said she was fine and my DH told me to chill out.  I was sooooo nervous though.  It goes VERY fast and you see it goes pretty much  straight up and down.  She loved it and ended up doing it again just before the park closed that night.



Actually, the pic I posted was Kingda Ka at Great Adventure it is the same coaster, just about 25' taller and roughly 10mph faster than Top Thrill Dragster.


----------



## Shannone1

kc5grw said:


> Actually, the pic I posted was Kingda Ka at Great Adventure it is the same coaster, just about 25' taller and roughly 10mph faster than Top Thrill Dragster.



25ft taller...holy crap  Top Thrills Dragster is already 420 feet tall and goes 120 mph!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Well we dug out the old pontoon  for the first fish'n trip of this season today. Took a while to warm up , it did hit 71 degrees.Only fished for half a day but we came home with 3 Crappie, 3 Sand Bass (yellow), 1 Bream (sunfish).  DW caught one Largemouth (no not me) that just missed being big enough and one Crappie that was 1/4" too short. So that still makes me a happy, happy boy.    ..Frank


----------



## BigDaddyRog

2goofycampers said:


> Well we dug out the old pontoon  for the first fish'n trip of this season today. Took a while to warm up , it did hit 71 degrees.Only fished for half a day but we came home with 3 Crappie, 3 Sand Bass (yellow), 1 Bream (sunfish).  DW caught one Largemouth (no not me) that just missed being big enough and one Crappie that was 1/4" too short. So that still makes me a happy, happy boy.    ..Frank



Awwww, you guys got me turning green with envy!!! Congrats on the first day haul!!!


----------



## 1goofy1

Boy has it been slow today.  Where is everyone?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I'm quoting this from TCDs trip report:



> I met a man who was a lurker, and who had read every one's posts. He was a nice guy, and he subsequently became a disboard member, but it really made me think. Anyone can get into the Fort without having to identify him or herself. It doesn't make me feel real safe. I have never had a problem there, and never even bother to lock the camper, but I don't want to announce my presence to the world.


Ive been highly concerned about this type of situation as well...especially as of late.  Im giving major consideration to changing my upcoming reservations, not neccessarily for my safety and I am definately able to protect my family...but what if I leave the site to grab some beers from the TP....its just ashame I havent been more discreet with my vacation plans, and even more of ashame that some people have gone to such great measures to make us feel the need to exercise extra caution.


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> and even more of ashame that some people have gone to such great measures to make us feel the need to exercise extra caution.



You got that right.  We ALL know who that is too.


----------



## ynottony99

*It has been mentioned before, but most of us have become very open about things that we know we shouldn't be posting for the world to see.  Colson made a comment a while back about not being so keen on actually meeting people, and getting involved while at FW.  There is certainly reason to take pause.........*


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Yeah, when we were watching the DIY show at the Fort, there was a comment by one of the campers about camping being about meeting people.  DH said, oh crap, is that what it's about. 

He's just like his dad, not very into meeting people.  Maybe that's why the in-laws don't want to stay at the Ft., even in the cabins.  Although, you think they'd like that better then the hotels.  Last time at POP, in the middle of the night one of the neighbors started yelling at their spouse & their toddler started crying. It wasn't fun.  In-law's own 5 acres in southern Jersey, so you'd think they'd enjoy the solitude of the fort's cabins, but nope, they're staying at AKL in May.  Go figure!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> I'm quoting this from TCDs trip report:
> 
> Ive been highly concerned about this type of situation as well...especially as of late.  Im giving major consideration to changing my upcoming reservations, not neccessarily for my safety and I am definately able to protect my family...but what if I leave the site to grab some beers from the TP....its just ashame I havent been more discreet with my vacation plans, and even more of ashame that some people have gone to such great measures to make us feel the need to exercise extra caution.



Quite frankly, that is EXACTLY why I'm considering cancelling my July 4th ressie.  It royally sucks.


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> I'm quoting this from TCDs trip report:
> 
> Ive been highly concerned about this type of situation as well...especially as of late.  Im giving major consideration to changing my upcoming reservations, not neccessarily for my safety and I am definately able to protect my family...but what if I leave the site to grab some beers from the TP....its just ashame I havent been more discreet with my vacation plans, and even more of ashame that some people have gone to such great measures to make us feel the need to exercise extra caution.





Maybe meeting up with one another should be discussed via PM. Then again there are the grand gatherings posted in the Sticky's.




________________


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> You got that right.  We ALL know who that is too.




Maybe this is just one of my "blonde moments"...but...I'm just gonna say this...."WE" don't all know. Maybe "you guys" know..but I'm out in the cold here ...so how about letting me in on this. 

Did I say please?


Oh God, it's not me is it....I'm really harmless....no need for anyone to be afraid.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Theft doesnt concern me..Ive got nothing worth stealing!! I agree that our meeting together and exchanging of our travel dates should be left to PMs...the grand gathering stickies are a good idea still though, because no one knows who will be attending the GG simply by knowing the gg#.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

auntie said:


> Maybe this is just one of my "blonde moments"...but...I'm just gonna say this...."WE" don't all know. Maybe "you guys" know..but I'm out in the cold here ...so how about letting me in on this.
> 
> Did I say please?
> 
> 
> Oh God, it's not me is it....I'm really harmless....no need for anyone to be afraid.



LOL...no Auntie....we love you!!!! We wouldnt be afraid of you....we might be afraid FOR you!!!


----------



## stacktester

BigDaddyRog said:


> Theft doesnt concern me..Ive got nothing worth stealing!! I agree that our meeting together and exchanging of our travel dates should be left to PMs...the grand gathering stickies are a good idea still though, because no one knows who will be attending the GG simply by knowing the gg#.



I was looking to steal a black and green golf cart if I ever see it at the fort. As far as locking up, I never do. I'm just not that worried about it since I have a Walther PPK 40 that is let's say real close to me at all times.


----------



## RvUsa

Don't worry, its me they are all afraid of, it happens all the time, I let a few people in on my "little secret" and all of a sudden I am being classified as a sociopath again....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I think I might actually be able to outrun my golfcart...so if it gets snatched ya better install a new motor before "stealing away".......its definately not upto "get away car" status by a long shot!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Don't worry, its me they are all afraid of, it happens all the time, I let a few people in on my "little secret" and all of a sudden I am being classified as a sociopath again....



Ya see.....Ya paint a house one time...and THAT doesnt make you a house painter.
Ya change the oil in your vehicle and THAT doesnt make you a mechanic.
But ya killa squirrel as a warning to other squirrels and your a murderer for life!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Hey, John.  I see you're upgrading your software.  How long will it take?  I looked at the map and it's really neat.  Can you get to it within your site?


----------



## ntsammy5

Post 3,200.  What better thread?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

This post is going to destroy my BiCentenial post!!!

But on the brightside...this is the year that the original Star Wars came out!!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> But ya killa squirrel as a warning to other squirrels and your a murderer for life!!!



But that freakin' squirrel was so _*ugly*_


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Now Im scared...Al, please tell me thats not REALLY your dog...thats the second pose Ive seen of this abomination!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Now Im scared...Al, please tell me thats not REALLY your dog...thats the second pose Ive seen of this abomination!!!!



I think I just wet myself


----------



## Dis Dawg

ntsammy5 said:


> But that freakin' squirrel was so _*ugly*_



ET phone home! or Hell's Watchdog!


----------



## Mickey Canada

What the hell is that!!?


----------



## AuburnJen92

That thing is dead!  It was the living dead, now it is just dead dead!  Didn't that thing win the ugliest dog contest like 6 years in a row?????


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im not sure, but I believe he took overall in "most poised decomposed" cateGOREY


----------



## RvUsa

ntsammy5 said:


> Hey, John.  I see you're upgrading your software.  How long will it take?  I looked at the map and it's really neat.  Can you get to it within your site?



Hey Al, you can't get to it from the site yet, We want to get it working right first, the review part still needs cleaned up. but the map is working awesome.  (unless you guys tell me different LOL) I will switch the campground listing and review link to the new software as soon as it is done.  In the next couple days, there will be a place for anyone to enter a campground on the map and then be able to review it, without me doing anything.  Tonight I have been making the home page look nicer, I think it is coming out pretty good if I do say so myself, and I do.   
Thanks


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> I'm quoting this from TCDs trip report:
> 
> Ive been highly concerned about this type of situation as well...especially as of late.  Im giving major consideration to changing my upcoming reservations, not neccessarily for my safety and I am definately able to protect my family...but what if I leave the site to grab some beers from the TP....its just ashame I havent been more discreet with my vacation plans, and even more of ashame that some people have gone to such great measures to make us feel the need to exercise extra caution.



Well, you know what?  I am a strong broad and can take care of myself.  I will not let someone creep me out or make me feel the need to cancel my reservations.  I go to the Fort to meet people and if there are people there that have found out when and where I am, so be it.  I will deal with it as it comes.  I am not saying throw caution and common sense to the wind, but we are free to meet when and where we want and by golly, I will.  There, I said it.

And, for the record, the people who set up the grand gatherings have access to who is signed up...I certainly don't want to push anyone away, but if someone is creeping someone else out, I will certainly have a pm talk with them to correct things or I will fix them myself.  I hope Gatordad feels the same way about his GG.  We should never feel like we should have to compromise our plans for someone who makes us uncomfortable.  That is not right.


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> Im not sure, but I believe he took overall in "most poised decomposed" cateGOREY



Damn, Rog "most poised composed" you're killing me.


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Im not sure, but I believe he took overall in "most poised decomposed" cateGOREY



I wonder if it looks any BETTER decomposed, you have to wonder you know...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

couldnt possibly get much worse


----------



## RvUsa

You mean it isn't decomposed, it's actually alive???


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Well, you know what?  I am a strong broad and can take care of myself.  I will not let someone creep me out or make me feel the need to cancel my reservations.  I go to the Fort to meet people and if there are people there that have found out when and where I am, so be it.  I will deal with it as it comes.  I am not saying throw caution and common sense to the wind, but we are free to meet when and where we want and by golly, I will.  There, I said it.
> 
> And, for the record, the people who set up the grand gatherings have access to who is signed up...I certainly don't want to push anyone away, but if someone is creeping someone else out, I will certainly have a pm talk with them to correct things or I will fix them myself.  I hope Gatordad feels the same way about his GG.  We should never feel like we should have to compromise our plans for someone who makes us uncomfortable.  That is not right.



I really couldn't agree more.  It's a shame that we can't just go and not have to worry.


----------



## AuburnJen92

no, it is decomposing, it died last year i think...for some odd reason, i actually WATCHED the ugliest dog competition last year, they were saying that it was the first year that thing wasn't in the competition in a long time...i had to go and take some pepto afterwards


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Rog, it won't be long till that counter starts counting down days instead of months and weeks!!!

On my laptop, your weight loss ticker is cut off,  I can see part of it, but not all.  FYI.

I am done playing with the home page, my eyes hurt, my back hurts, I NEED ALCOHOL, but it's all in the camper, and I still haven't brought that thing up my driveway yet.  (it's down at my dad's cuz of snow when we got home from the fort)


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> I really couldn't agree more.  It's a shame that we can't just go and not have to worry.



Well, I certainly think there is enough of us that you don't have to, on both of the GG's.  I absolutely cannot wait, and even let my DH buy Rock Band (I know, I am out of my freakin' mind) to have fun at FW with other DIS'ers.  There is always safety in numbers that you know.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Hey Rog, it won't be long till that counter starts counting down days instead of months and weeks!!!
> 
> On my laptop, your weight loss ticker is cut off,  I can see part of it, but not all.  FYI.
> 
> I am done playing with the home page, my eyes hurt, my back hurts, I NEED ALCOHOL, but it's all in the camper, and I still haven't brought that thing up my driveway yet.  (it's down at my dad's cuz of snow when we got home from the fort)



how far away is the convenience  store?


----------



## RvUsa

1 I live in the boonies, so about 8 miles
2 I live in PA so no booze at conv. store, have to go to State Store, and it is about 15.... 
3 I am alone with Matt
4


----------



## AuburnJen92

poor guy...i feel for ya...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Well, I certainly think there is enough of us that you don't have to, on both of the GG's.  I absolutely cannot wait, and even let my DH buy Rock Band (I know, I am out of my freakin' mind) to have fun at FW with other DIS'ers.  There is always safety in numbers that you know.



I am so excited!  Believe me, I cannot wait!!!!  The whole thing has a tainted feel to it at the moment.  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## RvUsa

Everyone, have one for me, and I will feel better, LOL  But I REALLY COULD USE A BEER....


----------



## RvUsa

Ami, I used one of your pics on the new home page.... thanks  And Al, I used one of yours too.  

Thanks to both of you


----------



## AuburnJen92

man, you make me wish i could teleport you a beer from florida to pa!


----------



## RvUsa

Fl  Pa   Thanks that was tasty, was that a Sam Adams?


----------



## AuburnJen92

of course, that is all DH will drink...i am more of a rum (capt morgans) and coke drinker myself


----------



## AuburnJen92

I got this off our local newspaper

From the Stuart News online at tcpalm.com

LOCAL TEENAGER GETS BITTEN BY CORAL SNAKE

Coral snake antivenin was being brought in from Melbourne and Miami Tuesday night to aid a 15-year-old youth who was reported bitten in Vero Beach, a Vero Beach city official said Tuesday.

He was bitten Tuesday afternoon and was being treated at Indian River Medical Center, said Vero Beach Animal Control Officer Bruce Dangerfield. Further details weren’t available. Coral snake venom attacks the nervous system.

“Unlike rattlesnakes, coral snakes don’t strike,” said Dangerfield. “You have to pick one up” to get bitten. “Usually they just want to get away.”

To treat the youth, two vials of antivenin were rushed in from Holmes Regional Medical Center, Melbourne. Ten more vials were being brought in from the Miami Venom Bank.

Each year, coral snakes bite about 80 Americans, half of them in Florida.

In late March, a pet dog in Jensen Beach died after killing a venomous coral snake in the backyard of his owner, Sheri Kalina-Waite. The dog died after antivenin arrived to late. 




Ok here, if you live in Florida, one of the first things you learn is black on yellow (stripes) will kill a fellow and red on black (stripes) are a friend of Jack.  I think there should have been more home trainin' here.  You DON'T ever pick up coral snakes or king snakes that look like coral snakes at a glance.  Jeesh!


----------



## RvUsa

Anybody want a beagle puppy???


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> Anybody want a beagle puppy???



 Is it that bad???


----------



## RvUsa

WHAT WERE WE THINKING???  We should have named him Taz, instead of Porthos.... he is a 23 lb terror....

chew... pee... bark.... pee.... poop....chew.... bark... pee....peee... pee/ repeat ad infinitum


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> Anybody want a beagle puppy???



Does he look like this?






I'd PM you some beer if I could big fella.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> man, you make me wish i could teleport you a beer from florida to pa!



Hey Jen!

I tried sending you a PM but your mailbox is full.  You think you could make room for me?


----------



## RvUsa

OMG   Has that thing been photoshopped???  That is the absolute ugliest animal I have ever seen...

Al did you see your picture???


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> OMG   Has that thing been photoshopped???  That is the absolute ugliest animal I have ever seen...
> 
> Al did you see your picture???



I saw mine!


----------



## RvUsa

Did it look ok?  (the whole thing, not your awesome pic LOL)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Did it look ok?  (the whole thing, not your awesome pic LOL)



Beautiful!  You are a marvelous web master!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> Al did you see your picture???



???


----------



## clkelley

AuburnJen92 said:


> Well, you know what?  I am a strong broad and can take care of myself.  I will not let someone creep me out or make me feel the need to cancel my reservations.  I go to the Fort to meet people and if there are people there that have found out when and where I am, so be it.  I will deal with it as it comes.  I am not saying throw caution and common sense to the wind, but we are free to meet when and where we want and by golly, I will.  There, I said it.
> 
> And, for the record, the people who set up the grand gatherings have access to who is signed up...I certainly don't want to push anyone away, but if someone is creeping someone else out, I will certainly have a pm talk with them to correct things or I will fix them myself.  I hope Gatordad feels the same way about his GG.  We should never feel like we should have to compromise our plans for someone who makes us uncomfortable.  That is not right.



I agree with you Jen.  I have been going to Disney internet gatherings for over 10 years now, and have NEVER had a problem with my personal safety or the safety of my stuff at Disney or at home.  The larger the gathering, the better.  The original group I started with is unomoderated USENET, which is wide open to all kinds of anybody, and we've had some weird ones in there, but none of them have EVER gone to the trouble of actually showing up during a gathering and no one has ever reported being personally contacted.


----------



## des1954

ynottony99 said:


> *It has been mentioned before, but most of us have become very open about things that we know we shouldn't be posting for the world to see. Colson made a comment a while back about not being so keen on actually meeting people, and getting involved while at FW. There is certainly reason to take pause.........*


 
Yeah.... just ask Rog!!! NTSammy & I tried very hard to stalk him & his family, but, dang it!!!  They were always at one of the parks! The noive of dem!!!


----------



## RvUsa

RvUsa said:


> Ami, I used one of your pics on the new home page.... thanks  And Al, I used one of yours too.
> 
> Thanks to both of you



Al, I posted this last page lol, I used one of your pics on the home page, one that you posted on my board.  Hope you don't mind


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

RvUsa said:


> Anybody want a beagle puppy???



ME!!!  We just dropped our beagle off at the inlaws because he is too old to camp....


----------



## des1954

Denise!!!

I bought some of the Dr. Scholl's Gel Inserts w/arch support.  What a difference it makes!!!  I can't thank you enough for telling me about them!! 

Deb♥


----------



## RvUsa

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> ME!!!  We just dropped our beagle off at the inlaws because he is too old to camp....



I will put him in a box and ship him out tomorrow....


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> Al, I posted this last page lol, I used one of your pics on the home page, one that you posted on my board.  Hope you don't mind



I can't keep up.  You can use any of my pictures.  Looks good!


----------



## kc5grw

1100?


----------



## RvUsa

Mike, you are a sniper, you sneak in here and grab the prize at the last second... I bet you are great at ebay.


----------



## des1954

Someone please tell me what's going on?  Do we have someone from the Disboard causing trouble at FtW???  I can't believe that! 

I know Rog & FtWGuy ate too much chili from T.E. when they were there and caused major problems trying to turn the Meadows pool into their own personal spa, but that only affected those who wanted to go swimming.

Crap....don't tell me I can't post my camp site when I'm there so other Dis'er's can come and have a Kungaloosh, Beer or Otter Pop with us!  That's just too much for my heart to take!  

It always takes just one bad apple to spoil the whole bushel.  

I guess it probably is better to just send PM's, but if I had done it that way, I probably wouldn't have met Rog - - - and that really would have been MY loss.


----------



## kc5grw

I aim to please.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Deb....you know...this hits me 4 months later...but why didnt we go to the parks together????? 


Oh.....and Im a little worried about Al.....remember that beagle ya'll had as kids....well, AL has apparently dug him up and has been touring the U.S. with the nasty little corpse and taking pictures of it!!! In that last pic, the thing has toe nails clear up his front leg!!!! How many toes can a dog have on one foot, er....leg????? The cataracts in his eyes are so clouded they look like solid marble!!! I can feel the nightmares coming on already!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I just checked, I made $.43 today on the site from my adds....  .  That almost pays for the electricity that the computer used today....

Deb, I am the trouble maker, I grilled a squirrel on a different thread...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

its like "TAILS from the crypt"


----------



## RvUsa

Here's his cousin....


----------



## 3gr8kids

Both of those things are scary!


----------



## RvUsa

And his sister....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

For the love of GOD.....whose BREEDING these things????? And how drunk do they have to get them to make them breed???? I mean even THEY must look at each other and say "Damn, you is UGLY!!!!"


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> Denise!!!
> 
> I bought some of the Dr. Scholl's Gel Inserts w/arch support.  What a difference it makes!!!  I can't thank you enough for telling me about them!!
> 
> Deb♥



your welcome. keep on gellin!       .Denise


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I had a dog like that when I was a kid!  She used to gaurd the door of any room I went into!   I loved that dog!!!!  Gilly.  I thought she was cute.  Everybody else thought she was the ugliest darn thing they ever saw!  What can I say?  Love is blind!


----------



## des1954

2goofycampers said:


> your welcome. keep on gellin! .Denise


 
I'm gellin' like a felon!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gellin like a fellon eatin' watermellon


----------



## PolynesianPixie

what's that your sellin?


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> For the love of GOD.....whose BREEDING these things????? And how drunk do they have to get them to make them breed???? I mean even THEY must look at each other and say "Damn, you is UGLY!!!!"




Look if you are a dog, and you look like this....






And you see another dog that looks like this






I guess you just say what the &$#@


----------



## 2goofycampers

I love dogs but them dogs are the ugliest thing I have ever seen. not even their mama could love that face.........Denise


----------



## kc5grw

BigDaddyRog said:


> For the love of GOD.....whose BREEDING these things????? And how drunk do they have to get them to make them breed???? I mean even THEY must look at each other and say "Damn, you is UGLY!!!!"


 
This is the real kicker, the first images posted of the ugly dog were a purebred Chinese crested hairless. What's up with that? Looks to me more like a mutant cross breeding accident.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Look if you are a dog, and you look like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you see another dog that looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you just say what the &$#@


        beautifully said!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Heres that guy's cat...


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> what's that your sellin?


 
I ain't tellin'!!! It would upset Ellen and she'd start yellin'!!

G'nite, all!!

Deb 


http://*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYOCUS



http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7920


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> Gellin like a fellon eatin' watermellon



Gellin like a fellon eatin' watermelon and I'm not tellin what I'm sellin!


----------



## RvUsa

And here is the ultra rare .... flying flat headed dog


----------



## 2goofycampers

good nite Deb............


----------



## kc5grw

RvUsa said:


> Heres that guy's cat...


 
That's a cat???? Looks like a psychotic killer rabbit to me. 

"You made me soil my armour I was so scared...."


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Good lord, John!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

John your giving me nightmares .........Denise


----------



## PolynesianPixie

kc5grw said:


> That's a cat???? Looks like a psychotic killer rabbit to me.
> 
> "You made me soil my armour I was so scared...."



See, to me it looks like a cross between a bat and a rodent!


----------



## RvUsa

What can I say, I need help....  first grilling squirrels, then this


----------



## RvUsa

Look this peacock saw that dog and see what happened....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

All right people, good night.  I'm not going to make it much longer.  I need Nyquil.

Can a person catch a computer virus?

Yesterday Rog was sick.  Now I feel poorly.  Coinsidence?


----------



## RvUsa

Somebody stop me!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

STOP!


Well.....you asked for it.  Post pictures of ugly mammals and albino peacocks all night if it makes you happy.


----------



## kc5grw

I was thinking about going to bed. But my DD 14 just came back downstairs "Oh no, I wrote a paper for English, but I forgot to type it up. It's due tomorrow"  So I get to sit up while she gets it typed and printed out.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Hope ya feel better Ami....my wifes down with it right now.




I just ate half a "bacon-ater" from Wendy's....If I dont puke I may have a heart attack!!!!


----------



## kc5grw

Keeping posting them ugly pictures and we'll have no choice but to have you

chop down the tallest tree in the forest, with... a... HERRING!


----------



## kc5grw

Oh I get this text message from my DS19 yesterday. "College ends in 19 days". Dang. He'll have his A.S. in Diesel Techonology in I guess 18 more days now.


----------



## Dis Dawg

clkelley said:


> I agree with you Jen.  I have been going to Disney internet gatherings for over 10 years now, and have NEVER had a problem with my personal safety or the safety of my stuff at Disney or at home.  The larger the gathering, the better.  The original group I started with is unomoderated USENET, which is wide open to all kinds of anybody, and we've had some weird ones in there, but none of them have EVER gone to the trouble of actually showing up during a gathering and no one has ever reported being personally contacted.



I can see where someone could be worried. The internet can be a scary place that's why I don't post pictures of myself or my family on the web. But with that said, I will not allow anyone to keep me from what me and my family love and that is Disney. 

I've enjoyed my time here on the board and if I meet some fellow Diser's at the Fort so much the better. But I don't need to meet or know who's going to be where or when. I'll display my site sign with pride and if someone stops in, we'll have a great time together.

But fellow Diser's, please don't worry about the unknown. The Fort is the safest place I can think of. I would have no problem leaving my family there alone. I believe that every one there would come to the aid of their fellow campers. I might even join a GG if you guys would have me and my family. 

Everone on this board seem like great people and I'm proud to be a part of this group.
Regards
DD


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hope ya feel better Ami....my wifes down with it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ate half a "bacon-ater" from Wendy's....If I dont puke I may have a heart attack!!!!



Thanks. I hope she feels better too.  Sorry to blame my illness on you.   Really it could have had something to with the fact that_ my_ hubby had it and then my daughter...... Not real sure.  It's inconclusive.

"bacon-ater" huh?  Sounds.....nah, I won't go there.  For the record....puking is a better alternative than having a heart attack.  Not that I condone bulimia.  Or heart disease for that matter.  Salmon, dear.  It's good for your ticker.  Plant sterols.  Maybe an aspirin....Oh heck, I need to quit while I'm ahead.  My brain turns to mush when I'm ill and I make no sense.  Yet I ramble.  

Ok...going to bed now.....for real......lets see if I can find my way......


----------



## BigDaddyRog

well...I puked.

Im not bulimic....I have no stomach and ultra greasy food at even a bite too much will set me into a puke session...Im pretty used to it. I knew before I took the first bite it was probably gonna happen!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thank god this is the useless facts thread....because my last post would certainly have been a thread killer!!!


----------



## Shannone1

We need a cute pet picture...those ugly dogs (and Rog's post) are turning my stomach !!

Mitzi is 5 months old now and was AWESOME on her first camping trip !!


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> well...I puked.
> 
> Im not bulimic....I have no stomach and ultra greasy food at even a bite too much will set me into a puke session...Im pretty used to it. I knew before I took the first bite it was probably gonna happen!!



Well Rog, thanks for the mental picture!


----------



## ynottony99

*Wow you guys were on fire tonight!!!!  Everyone must have been home on the computer all evening, except me.*


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, I have spit my share of my snack on the screen tonight.... oh wait, that was Rogs story...  I am going to bed.  Talk to everyone in the AM.

Nitey nite


----------



## LONE-STAR

Wow looks like I missed all the fun.


----------



## Shannone1

....get annoyed by friends or relatives that never bother to take pictures during vacations/parties and then assume you will give them copies of all of yours ??  

It's happening on a regular basis with me and it's getting to me.

1- I've been to two friend's kid's birthdays lately and taken pictures of my kids playing.  And the next thing I know they are asking me to take pictures of their kids too and then they want me to burn a cd with all of the pics for them.

2- My mom "forgot" her camera at her RV almost every time we went somewhere last week and now wants me to give her copies of all 300 pictures that I took.

3-My SIL asked me to make prints for her of her new baby and she would pay me back.  I sent them to her on snapfish and told her that she could order them herself and even explained to her how.  She said she couldn't figure it out and wanted me to order them from Walgreen and pick them up for her (it's not like I was even printing up any for myself) !!

I don't know what bothers me exactly...the fact that they just don't bother to use their own cameras because I am taking pictures, or that they just assume they can have mine.  They barely even say thanks.

Thanks for listening....it feels better to have gotten that off my chest !!


----------



## Gatordad

that probably should have gone in the angry thread.  I hear ya, however, it's quite annoying.


----------



## Gatordad

kc5grw said:


> That's a cat???? Looks like a psychotic killer rabbit to me.
> 
> "You made me soil my armour I was so scared...."




Behind the rabbit?


----------



## Shannone1

Gatordad said:


> that probably should have gone in the angry thread.  I hear ya, however, it's quite annoying.



You know, I forgot that thread even exists.  Everyone here just so HAPPY here I guess no one posts on it anymore


----------



## Gatordad

lol..... there's anger in all of us.  elvis too.


----------



## lisa8200

Gatordad said:


> Behind the rabbit?


It is the rabbit,,,,,
 Well that's no ordinary rabbit, that's the most foul, cruel and bad tempered rodent you ever set eyes on.


----------



## des1954

Good Morning, Everyone!!

Ami & Rog.... how you feeling today? 

Rog - I sympathize with you on the Baconator. I'm sure the few bites you ate tasted mighty fine. Sometimes you just have to give in to the temptation regardless of the end results. In my case the end results are ENORMOUS!! (LOL) 

I always tell Al that I can lose weight---- he on the other hand ---- cannot grow hair!! 

BTW - Your weight "ticker" has no numbers on it. How are you doing with that? You have no idea how much I admire you for what you did with the surgery "thingy"! <John's terminology!!

Ami- I miss the color picture of your family! Was that one you took at Busch when you were there? I was surprised by all the beautiful landscaping behind you, given the cold & yukky <my terminology> weather that's been going on in your neck of the woods this year! We haven't been to Busch here in Tampa since '95. With WDW AP's, it's hard to go anywhere else!

Have a great day, everyone! ♪ I owe, I owe, so off to work I go! ♪  

Deb


----------



## des1954

Dis Dawg said:


> Gellin like a fellon eatin' watermelon and I'm not tellin what I'm sellin!


 
Gellin' like a felon eatin' watermelon, who's not tellin' what he's sellin' cause it'd upset Ellen, who'd start yellin', and Rog's 'baconator' made him puke & start smellin'!!!

OMG - All this and it's not even 8am yet!!  It's gonna be a GOOD day!!


----------



## Rhonda

BigDaddyRog said:


> well...I puked.
> 
> Im not bulimic....I have no stomach and ultra greasy food at even a bite too much will set me into a puke session...Im pretty used to it. I knew before I took the first bite it was probably gonna happen!!



 

Sorry for laughing -- I hope you're doing better this morning.  I was actually feeling a little ill myself.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Samuel Adams Recall
FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ITS 24-YR. HISTORY, the Boston Beer Company, brewers of the Samuel Adams line of craft beers, has had to issue a recall of some of its product.



In a press release Monday, the BBC announced:

April 7, 2008The Boston Beer Company (BBC) today announced a voluntary recall of select 12 oz glass bottles of its Samuel Adams beer which may contain small grains or bits of glass. The precautionary recall comes after routine quality control inspections at the Companys Cincinnati brewery detected defects in certain beer bottles, manufactured by a third-party glass bottle supplier that might cause small bits of glass to break off and possibly fall into the bottle. The affected bottles come from only one of the five glass plants that supply the Company with bottles. This plant supplies about 25% of BBC bottles. While the Company believes that the number of bottles from this plant that actually contain glass is significantly less than 1%, it took this measure to protect the safety of its drinkers.

The bottles in question were made by the Owens-Illinois glass works and have an identifying number embossed into the glass.  The number is found along the edge of the very bottom of the bottle and has the following marking:  The letter N followed by the number 35″ followed by the letters OI.N35OI


----------



## ntsammy5

As long as the beer isn't skunky, I'd still drink it.


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> For the love of GOD.....whose BREEDING these things????? And how drunk do they have to get them to make them breed???? I mean even THEY must look at each other and say "Damn, you is UGLY!!!!"



Tears are running down my cheeks I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> You know, I forgot that thread even exists.  Everyone here just so HAPPY here I guess no one posts on it anymore



There IS the happy little thread, too!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone!!
> 
> Ami & Rog.... how you feeling today?
> 
> Rog - I sympathize with you on the Baconator. I'm sure the few bites you ate tasted mighty fine. Sometimes you just have to give in to the temptation regardless of the end results. In my case the end results are ENORMOUS!! (LOL)
> 
> I always tell Al that I can lose weight---- he on the other hand ---- cannot grow hair!!
> 
> BTW - Your weight "ticker" has no numbers on it. How are you doing with that? You have no idea how much I admire you for what you did with the surgery "thingy"! <John's terminology!!



I feel great....I had a 24 hr bug, that I thought was a cold...glad it wasnt because colds last forever!!! The weights still coming off....s l o w l y, they always says the last few pounds are hardest to lose. Of coarse when THEY say that THEY are talking abou 8-12 pounds, much UNLIKE my remaining 70+ pounds!!!




Rhonda said:


> Sorry for laughing -- I hope you're doing better this morning.  I was actually feeling a little ill myself.


 Laugh away!!! I dont mind, I throw up so often since the operation that Ive learned to do it with style and grace!! 
Aaaawww yeah....Im bringin sexy back


----------



## ntsammy5

Now THIS is happy!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone!!
> 
> Ami & Rog.... how you feeling today?
> 
> Rog - I sympathize with you on the Baconator. I'm sure the few bites you ate tasted mighty fine. Sometimes you just have to give in to the temptation regardless of the end results. In my case the end results are ENORMOUS!! (LOL)
> 
> I always tell Al that I can lose weight---- he on the other hand ---- cannot grow hair!!
> 
> BTW - Your weight "ticker" has no numbers on it. How are you doing with that? You have no idea how much I admire you for what you did with the surgery "thingy"! <John's terminology!!
> 
> Ami- I miss the color picture of your family! Was that one you took at Busch when you were there? I was surprised by all the beautiful landscaping behind you, given the cold & yukky <my terminology> weather that's been going on in your neck of the woods this year! We haven't been to Busch here in Tampa since '95. With WDW AP's, it's hard to go anywhere else!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! ♪ I owe, I owe, so off to work I go! ♪
> 
> Deb



My!  Aren't you perky this morning?!!

I feel sickly.  But, I'm a trooper....I'll make it.  As for the pic, I'll replace it soon.  The gardens were *amazing* at BG last weekend! Thanks for checking on me!!!!!


----------



## lisa8200

ntsammy5 said:


> Now THIS is happy!



I guess there is someone for everone


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> April 7, 2008The Boston Beer Company (BBC) today announced a voluntary recall of select 12 oz glass bottles of its Samuel Adams beer which may contain small grains or bits of glass.



I almost bought Sam Adams the other day  



We found glass in a box of stuffing once.  It was a box....as in cardboard.....no idea what glass was doing in it.


----------



## 2goofycampers

..I found a beer once that was surrounded by glass,,drank it anyway.


----------



## ntsammy5

We're averaging close to 100 post a day on this thread.  I'm not sure if that good or sad.


----------



## RvUsa

Considering I have about 25 of them a day,,,, I vote for sad.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Considering I have about 25 of them a day,,,, I vote for sad.



We are all accomplished at something


----------



## RvUsa

Great, just what I want to be remembered for when I am gone, "He was useless, and liked to chitchat")


----------



## Gatordad

too bad we can't change our names to UselessGatordad etc.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, I am going to do some math here for you guys,  I have about 1000 posts.  Let us assume that it takes 1 minute to post a message, and it takes 2 minutes to read the messages that brought about that post, that would mean that I have spent 3000 minutes on here.  Now that does not include reading posts about everything else, that I do not post back to.

So 3000/60 = 50 hours of my life that I have dedicated to the dis, not counting the 10,000 minutes that I just read...  

Food for thought....


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> just what I want to be remembered for when I am gone)



Are you going somewhere?   

I looked at the maps last night and I'm impressed.  Just a couple of questions -- can you zoom on them and how do locations get added.  




			
				Gatordad said:
			
		

> too bad we can't change our names to UselessGatordad etc.



I thought that name was taken.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Great, just what I want to be remembered for when I am gone, "He was useless, and liked to chitchat")



Oh no!  You are much, much more than that!  You make people happy (maybe scared with the ugly dogs) that is so not useless!


----------



## RvUsa

Al, I am not going anywhere LOL, just in case that last cheeseburger catches up with me LOL

Yes you can zoom, it is a little control thingy (<- for Deb ) on the upper left there is the standard google control.  Right now, I have to add the campground, but we are working on a way that anyone can add one.  Did you get to the reviews, the one in PA, for John's campground (get it?) has a couple, just to see if they work.


----------



## ntsammy5

Only a 3 star?  Yup I can get to it.  The zoom works fine.  It works great -- very intuitive.


----------



## RvUsa

Thank you.  We are working on cleaning it up today, hopefully.


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> too bad we can't change our names to UselessGatordad etc.



That would make your nickname -- UG.   Sounds kinda like a caveman!


----------



## Rhonda

Oooh  -  here's a nice one!  I don't think I want to come across one of these while hiking in the woods!


----------



## Gatordad

a red x, me neither....

UG has spoken


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Hey Ami & Rog,

Hope you both get to feeling better.  It's going around.  We got stuck in a storm on Saturday & now both the boys & myself are coughing like crazy.  Leo woke up in the middle of the night (ok, about 11:30) & drank about 1/2 of my water bottle & then went right back to sleep.  Little bugger!!  Of course, he popped right up out of bed this morning, could never tell that he did that AND went to bed late last night.

BTW--Hope it's not me all of you are afraid of.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Hey Ami & Rog,
> 
> Hope you both get to feeling better.  It's going around.  We got stuck in a storm on Saturday & now both the boys & myself are coughing like crazy.  Leo woke up in the middle of the night (ok, about 11:30) & drank about 1/2 of my water bottle & then went right back to sleep.  Little bugger!!  Of course, he popped right up out of bed this morning, could never tell that he did that AND went to bed late last night.
> 
> BTW--Hope it's not me all of you are afraid of.



Ah heck, the truth is out Jody, that pirate of yours is _terrifying!_  

How is it that kids are so resiliant?  I took Nyquil last night and when DH woke me to kiss me good bye this morning I could barely keep my eyes open to mutter to him!

Thank you for the well wishes.  I hope your cough gets better soon!


----------



## Colson39

Been out for a couple days helping out the DW.  Still no Reilly!!  He's getting close though, you can tell.  I probably won't be active on the forum too much for the next couple weeks, but I'll be sure to let you know when he comes and have lots of pictures!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> Been out for a couple days helping out the DW.  Still no Reilly!!  He's getting close though, you can tell.  I probably won't be active on the forum too much for the next couple weeks, but I'll be sure to let you know when he comes and have lots of pictures!!



Ah bugger.  I just new I was right about the date, too!

Glad to know everything is ok!  Please let us know just as soon as he does arrive!  we are all waiting......


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> Ah heck, the truth is out Jody, that pirate of yours is _terrifying!_
> 
> How is it that kids are so resiliant?  I took Nyquil last night and when DH woke me to kiss me good bye this morning I could barely keep my eyes open to mutter to him!
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes.  I hope your cough gets better soon!



Actually, sometimes he is very terrifying!   He's just too smart for his own good, actually, both of them are.  I'll have to get a pic of Ben as Capt. Jack on here soon.  He was too cute!  

I know, I don't know how they're like that.  Leo had to fall asleep on the couch for us to put him to bed. We tried twice &  he wouldn't stop yelling & screaming until we got him back up.

Try honey at night, it seems to calm the cough alot better than anything OTC & doesn't leave you groggy in the morning.


----------



## 2goofycampers

..(whistle blowing)  LUNCH TIME !!!!   Be back in a hour.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Rhonda said:


> Oooh  -  here's a nice one!  I don't think I want to come across one of these while hiking in the woods!



It was coming in as a blocked image for me too...but checked the url and...oooooooooooooo....pretty kitty/bat/frog/nosferatu!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> Hey Jen!
> 
> I tried sending you a PM but your mailbox is full.  You think you could make room for me?



I am sorry, I will fix that.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Dis Dawg said:


> I can see where someone could be worried. The internet can be a scary place that's why I don't post pictures of myself or my family on the web. But with that said, I will not allow anyone to keep me from what me and my family love and that is Disney.
> 
> I've enjoyed my time here on the board and if I meet some fellow Diser's at the Fort so much the better. But I don't need to meet or know who's going to be where or when. I'll display my site sign with pride and if someone stops in, we'll have a great time together.
> 
> But fellow Diser's, please don't worry about the unknown. The Fort is the safest place I can think of. I would have no problem leaving my family there alone. I believe that every one there would come to the aid of their fellow campers. I might even join a GG if you guys would have me and my family.
> 
> Everone on this board seem like great people and I'm proud to be a part of this group.
> Regards
> DD



You are more than welcome in my GG for the 4th and I am sure Gatordad will welcome you with open arms for the Memorial Day Weekend.  It is just that there are a select few people that are apparently PM'ing and weirding people out.  I am very proud to be a part of this insane group and I wouldn't have it any other way.  I look forward to my lunch break and when I get home from softball practice.  I certainly need a laugh after that!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> ....get annoyed by friends or relatives that never bother to take pictures during vacations/parties and then assume you will give them copies of all of yours ??
> 
> It's happening on a regular basis with me and it's getting to me.
> 
> 1- I've been to two friend's kid's birthdays lately and taken pictures of my kids playing.  And the next thing I know they are asking me to take pictures of their kids too and then they want me to burn a cd with all of the pics for them.
> 
> 2- My mom "forgot" her camera at her RV almost every time we went somewhere last week and now wants me to give her copies of all 300 pictures that I took.
> 
> 3-My SIL asked me to make prints for her of her new baby and she would pay me back.  I sent them to her on snapfish and told her that she could order them herself and even explained to her how.  She said she couldn't figure it out and wanted me to order them from Walgreen and pick them up for her (it's not like I was even printing up any for myself) !!
> 
> I don't know what bothers me exactly...the fact that they just don't bother to use their own cameras because I am taking pictures, or that they just assume they can have mine.  They barely even say thanks.
> 
> Thanks for listening....it feels better to have gotten that off my chest !!



Oh Girl!  I feel ya!


----------



## JCJRSmith

Gatordad said:


> Behind the rabbit?



Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ... Now did the Lord say, "First thou pullest the Holy Pin. Then thou must count to three. Three shall be the number of the counting and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither shalt thou count two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the number of the counting, be reached, then lobbest thou the Holy Hand Grenade in the direction of thine foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."


----------



## PolynesianPixie

JCJRSmith said:


> Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ... Now did the Lord say, "First thou pullest the Holy Pin. Then thou must count to three. Three shall be the number of the counting and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither shalt thou count two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the number of the counting, be reached, then lobbest thou the Holy Hand Grenade in the direction of thine foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> It was coming in as a blocked image for me too...but checked the url and...oooooooooooooo....pretty kitty/bat/frog/nosferatu!!!



ok, that's just not right


----------



## RvUsa

HUH??


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> HUH??



You don't know about the killer bunny?  with big scary teeth?


----------



## JCJRSmith

RvUsa said:


> HUH??




That was a Reading from the Book of Armaments from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCI18qAoKq4


----------



## JCJRSmith

"One, Two, FIVE!!!"

"Three, sir"

"THREE!"


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, I was the one that posted the pic first... lol, but it was a cat I think...


----------



## RvUsa

JCJRSmith said:


> "One, Two, FIVE!!!"
> 
> "Three, sir"
> 
> "THREE!"



I was a deprived child, never saw it.


----------



## ntsammy5

JCJRSmith said:


> Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch,



Good grief.  Not again!


----------



## JCJRSmith

I LOVE that movie!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> check it out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCI18qAoKq4



Sorry, thought you were talking about the ugly cat I posted last night.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, just watched youtube , now I even understand the "soiled my armor" quote from last night....  Thanks for helping the slower ones keep up guys..


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Run away!  Run away!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Sorry, thought you were talking about the ugly cat I posted last night.



we were.  it looks like an evil bunny.


----------



## lisa8200

PolynesianPixie said:


> Run away!  Run away!!!!



  Or I shall taunt you a second time.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

lisa8200 said:


> Or I shall taunt you a second time.



I fart in your general direction!


----------



## clkelley

With John talking about his post count, I just thought I'd look.  Mine's pretty high, but I've been on the DIS for 7 YEARS, most of ya'll have been on for 1 or 2 years, or even a few months.  I guess I've got to get BUSY


----------



## lisa8200

PolynesianPixie said:


> I fart in your general direction!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

CArol...youre more of a quality vs quantity poster......I have some post that consist of absolutely NOTHING that needs to be said. I type waaaay too much.....and I use too many exclamation points and periods!!!! I have no idea where that comes from or why I do it.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> a red x, me neither....
> 
> UG has spoken



You know, you can add an a to UG.  Now that would be interesting, UGAGatordad.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

!!!!!


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> CArol...youre more of a quality vs quantity poster......I have *some* post that consist of absolutely NOTHING that needs to be said. I type waaaay too much.....and I use too many exclamation points and periods!!!! I have no idea where that comes from or why I do it.


----------



## lisa8200

too far?????


----------



## Rhonda

clkelley said:


> With John talking about his post count, I just thought I'd look.  Mine's pretty high, but I've been on the DIS for 7 YEARS, most of ya'll have been on for 1 or 2 years, or even a few months.  I guess I've got to get BUSY



Carol - I've been on here for 11 years -- and you passed me up!!


----------



## Rhonda

This sounds familiar - so maybe somebody posted this before.  But, I just got this in an email today, and thought I'd share:

If, you had purchased $1000.00 of Nortel stock two years ago, it would now be worth $49.00. 

With Enron, you would have had $16.50 left of the original $1000.00. 

With WorldCom, you would have had less than $5.00 left 

If you had purchased $1000 of Delta Air Lines stock you would have $49.00 left. 

 But, if you had purchased $1,000.00 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the cans for the aluminum recycling REFUND, you would have $214.00. 

Based on the above, the best current investment advice is to drink heavily and recycle. 


It's called the 401-Keg Plan


----------



## 3gr8kids

Rhonda said:


> This sounds familiar - so maybe somebody posted this before.  But, I just got this in an email today, and thought I'd share:
> 
> If, you had purchased $1000.00 of Nortel stock two years ago, it would now be worth $49.00.
> 
> With Enron, you would have had $16.50 left of the original $1000.00.
> 
> With WorldCom, you would have had less than $5.00 left
> 
> If you had purchased $1000 of Delta Air Lines stock you would have $49.00 left.
> 
> But, if you had purchased $1,000.00 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the cans for the aluminum recycling REFUND, you would have $214.00.
> 
> Based on the above, the best current investment advice is to drink heavily and recycle.
> 
> 
> It's called the 401-Keg Plan



Now that's my type of investing!!


----------



## stacktester

Get down with your bad self Rozanda.And we thought you were straight laced. Things that make you go HMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That's is too funny!  _Sad_....but funny!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rhonda~

Your new avatar sentance thingy reminds me of a magnet I have on the fridge that says, "Don't make me get the flying monkeys!"   

Ahhh, I love that thing.


----------



## RvUsa

I think I bought those stocks...


----------



## Rhonda

stacktester said:


> And we thought you were straight laced. Things that make you go HMMMMMMMMMMMM.



Why in the world would you ever think that??   




PolynesianPixie said:


> Your new avatar sentance thingy reminds me of a magnet I have on the fridge that says, "Don't make me get the flying monkeys!"


----------



## des1954

JCJRSmith said:


> Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ... Now did the Lord say, "First thou pullest the Holy Pin. Then thou must count to three. Three shall be the number of the counting and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither shalt thou count two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the number of the counting, be reached, then lobbest thou the Holy Hand Grenade in the direction of thine foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."


 
Yay Jerry!!!  Perfect Monty Python quote!!!


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> I fart in your general direction!


 
Ami- That's my favorite line in the whole movie!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I really need to watch that movie...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Dis Dawg said:


> ...I might even join a GG if you guys would have me and my family.
> 
> Regards
> DD



I'd love to meet you and your partner, join us by all means!!!


----------



## des1954

Guys - Catching up on the posts since this morning has really cheered me up!!!

We got some really suck-y news today.... after FOUR (yes FOUR) interviews at Lowe's for (now get this) an hourly paying job... my DH gets a computer generated note telling him basically thanks but you didn't get the job. They didn't even have the balls to call him and tell him in person!!

I am really tempted to write a letter to the editor of our local paper (and a few others) expressing how corporations are age discrimanatory. Publix, Lowe's, and a few others might not like to see their names and discrimination of any kind in the same sentence.

Yes, I'm pizzed off!!! Most jobs DH has put in for he has met or exceeded their qualifications. Do you think it's because they see DOB 1953??? I'm really beginning to think so.

Okay - thanks for listening to me rant!










http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7924


----------



## JCJRSmith

PolynesianPixie said:


> I fart in your general direction!



Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelled of elderberries!!!


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> You know, you can add an a to UG.  Now that would be interesting, UGAGatordad.



Gatordad>UGA


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> You don't know about the killer bunny?  with big scary teeth?



Behind the rabbit?

No, it is the Rabbit.


----------



## Gatordad

des1954 said:


> Guys - Catching up on the posts since this morning has really cheered me up!!!
> 
> We got some really suck-y news today.... after FOUR (yes FOUR) interviews at Lowe's for (now get this) an hourly paying job... my DH gets a computer generated note telling him basically thanks but you didn't get the job. They didn't even have the balls to call him and tell him in person!!
> 
> I am really tempted to write a letter to the editor of our local paper (and a few others) expressing how corporations are age discrimanatory. Publix, Lowe's, and a few others might not like to see their names and discrimination of any kind in the same sentence.
> 
> Yes, I'm pizzed off!!! Most jobs DH has put in for he has met or exceeded their qualifications. Do you think it's because they see DOB 1953??? I'm really beginning to think so.
> 
> Okay - thanks for listening to me rant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7924




I think it's the chopsticks/walrus picture I sent them.


----------



## JCJRSmith

They put him thru FOUR interviews and turned him down?  That is absolutely absurd.  What were they thinking?  Sorry to hear that Deb.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> I think it's the chopsticks/walrus picture I sent them.


 
When you least expect it UGA..... 

 


http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb114_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7922


----------



## ntsammy5

That stinks!


----------



## des1954

JCJRSmith said:


> They put him thru FOUR interviews and turned him down? That is absolutely absurd. What were they thinking? Sorry to hear that Deb.


 
Thanks, Jerry.  Can you believe that????  I thought the 3rd interview was a bit much.  It was for a department specialist's job - which is higher paying than a general grunt - but four interviews???  I'm assuming they had made their minds up at the end of # 4 --- so why didn't they just tell him then?

Well --- I guarantee you that I will never step into another Lowe's again.

He has other possibilities cooking, so we're keeping our fingers crossed.  Unemployment runs out at the end of this month.  Arrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhh!

Keep the MP quotes coming for me!!! (Fruit, Pansy, fruit!!)


----------



## JCJRSmith

I used to be such a Monty Python geek that I had the following memorized:



> Beethoven, Mozart, Chopin, Liszt, Brahms, Panties...I'm sorry...Schumann, Schubert, Mendelssohn and Bach. Names that will live for ever. But there is one composer whose name is never included with the greats. Why is it that the world never remembered the name of Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern- schplenden- schlitter- crasscrenbon- fried- digger- dingle- dangle- dongle- dungle- burstein- von- knacker- thrasher- apple- banger- horowitz- ticolensic- grander- knotty- spelltinkle- grandlich- grumblemeyer- spelterwasser- kurstlich- himbleeisen- bahnwagen- gutenabend- bitte- ein- nürnburger- bratwustle- gerspurten- mitz- weimache- luber- hundsfut- gumberaber- shönedanker- kalbsfleisch- mittler- aucher von Hautkopft of Ulm? To do justice to this man, thought by many to be the greatest name in German Baroque music, we present a profile of Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern- schplenden- schlitter- crasscrenbon- fried- digger- dingle- dangle- dongle- dungle- burstein- von- knacker- thrasher- apple- banger- horowitz- ticolensic- grander- knotty- spelltinkle- grandlich- grumblemeyer- spelterwasser- kurstlich- himbleeisen- bahnwagen- gutenabend- bitte- ein- nürnburger- bratwustle- gerspurten- mitz- weimache- luber- hundsfut- gumberaber- shönedanker- kalbsfleisch- mittler- aucher von Hautkopft of Ulm.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Damnit....Sorry Deb. Ya'll dont give up yet....ya know what they say....

when the going gets tough, the tough get even!!!

There's gotta be a reason for this....it'll all be clear in the end.


----------



## ntsammy5

Oh ja. When I first met Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern -schplenden -schlitter -crasscrenbon -fried -digger -dingle -dangle -dongle -dungle -burstein -von -knacker - thrasher -apple -banger -horowitz -ticolensic -grander -knotty -spelltinkle -grandlich -grumblemeyer -spelterwasser - kurstlich -himbleeisen -bahnwagen -gutenabend -bitte -ein -nürnburger -bratwustle -gerspurten -mitz -weimache - auuber -hundsfut -gumberaber -shönendanker-kalbsfleisch -mittler -aucher von Hautkopft of Ulm, he was with his wife, Sarah Gambolputty de von...


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> when the going gets tough, the tough get even!!!


 
Great motto, Rog!!  Hey.... your weight tracker "thingy" is back!!!  I am very, very, _*very*_ impressed, "not-so-big" guy!!!


----------



## Gatordad

I deal with Lowe's occasionally at work.  They are on the Pete do not patronize list, with Capital one and General Dynamics.


----------



## big kahuna1

> This sounds familiar - so maybe somebody posted this before. But, I just got this in an email today, and thought I'd share:
> 
> If, you had purchased $1000.00 of Nortel stock two years ago, it would now be worth $49.00.
> 
> With Enron, you would have had $16.50 left of the original $1000.00.
> 
> With WorldCom, you would have had less than $5.00 left
> 
> If you had purchased $1000 of Delta Air Lines stock you would have $49.00 left.
> 
> But, if you had purchased $1,000.00 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the cans for the aluminum recycling REFUND, you would have $214.00.
> 
> Based on the above, the best current investment advice is to drink heavily and recycle.
> 
> 
> It's called the 401-Keg Plan




FINALLY, now I know why my retirement fun is at -0-! 

I drink bottled beer!!!


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> I deal with Lowe's occasionally at work. They are on the Pete do not patronize list, with Capital one and General Dynamics.


 
Oh yeah.... CapitalOne is definitely on my "do not patronize list"!!  I personally have never had one of their cards, but some of my friends who have said that their payments were purposely posted after the due date so that C.1 could justify raising their interest rate.  Too many people have told me this for it not to be true - and I'm talking about people who are never late with their bills.


----------



## ntsammy5

big kahuna1 said:


> FINALLY, now I know why my retirement fun is at -0-!
> 
> I drink bottled beer!!!



Yeah, I got the same email and I believe it to be good advice.

As long as we're publishing do not patronize lists, Pane's Restaurant should be on it.  Purely local restaurant, but oh what the hey!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Deb, I am so sorry about the job!  I will shop only at Home Depot just for you  

It could be worse:

Minstrel: [singing] Bravely bold Sir Robin rode forth from Camelot. He was not afraid to die, oh brave Sir Robin. He was not at all afraid to be killed in nasty ways, brave, brave, brave, brave Sir Robin. He was not in the least bit scared to be mashed into a pulp, or to have his eyes gouged out, and his elbows broken. To have his kneecaps split, and his body burned away, and his limbs all hacked and mangled, brave Sir Robin. His head smashed in and heart cut out, and his liver removed, and his bowels unplugged, and his nostrils raped and his bottom burned off and his {name private part}... 
Sir Robin: That's, uh, that's enough music for now, lads... looks like there's dirty work afoot.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> As long as we're publishing do not patronize lists, Pane's Restaurant should be on it.


 
Old Mr. Pane was cool, though!  He didn't care if we were underage drinkers, as long as we paid!!  Of course, back then it was sort of a dump.  But no worries, Al, I'm not likely to go back there!!


----------



## des1954

AMI!!!  I gotta dig out M.P. & the Holy Grail!

I am soooooooo in need of seeing this again!!

Okay - frivolity is over for me, for now.  I've got to get ready and go to my second job at

The Home Depot
(Damn, I look good in the Orange Apron!)

     

See ya'll later! (even Uga, the Gatordad!)​


----------



## ntsammy5

This will solve everyone's problems


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Where did you find that, Al?


Deb, don't work too hard tonight, Miss Orange Apron calendar girl!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> Where did you find that, Al?



I know someone who on occasion actually drinks that stuff!


I actually prefer Druid Fluid and Wailing Wench though from Middle Ages Brewing


----------



## big kahuna1

Dang, I owe both Captial One and Lowes money. I will protest and quit paying them both starting now!


----------



## Shannone1

Today is my oldest dd's 14th birthday.  OMG....I can't believe I have a 14 yr old daughter.  Sometimes it feels like she was just born !!  
(other times I can't wait until she moves out  )

We are celebrating by taking her out to dinner at her favorite Mexican restaurant and then she has her first softball practice of the season.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Today is my oldest dd's 14th birthday.  OMG....I can't believe I have a 14 yr old daughter.  Sometimes it feels like she was just born !!
> (other times I can't wait until she moves out  )
> 
> We are celebrating by taking her out to dinner at her favorite Mexican restaurant and then she has her first softball practice of the season.



 

14?  I am begining to feel your pain!


----------



## 3gr8kids

WAHOOOO - call me when it's time for   LOL


----------



## Colson39

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Colson39 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Hey ~

What are you doing here?   Go have a baby, would ya?


----------



## Shannone1

Katie says THANK YOU


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Deb, I am so sorry about the job!  I will shop only at Home Depot just for you
> 
> It could be worse:
> 
> Minstrel: [singing] Bravely bold Sir Robin rode forth from Camelot. He was not afraid to die, oh brave Sir Robin. He was not at all afraid to be killed in nasty ways, brave, brave, brave, brave Sir Robin. He was not in the least bit scared to be mashed into a pulp, or to have his eyes gouged out, and his elbows broken. To have his kneecaps split, and his body burned away, and his limbs all hacked and mangled, brave Sir Robin. His head smashed in and heart cut out, and his liver removed, and his bowels unplugged, and his nostrils raped and his bottom burned off and his {name private part}...
> Sir Robin: That's, uh, that's enough music for now, lads... looks like there's dirty work afoot.





Any gal that knows the Holy Grail is a keeper in my book.


----------



## RvUsa

Holy cow, I just noticed that I am over 1000 posts,  yeah


----------



## lisa8200

Shannone1 said:


> Today is my oldest dd's 14th birthday.  OMG....I can't believe I have a 14 yr old daughter.  Sometimes it feels like she was just born !!
> (other times I can't wait until she moves out  )
> 
> We are celebrating by taking her out to dinner at her favorite Mexican restaurant and then she has her first softball practice of the season.


Happy Birthday


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> I'd love to meet you and your partner, join us by all means!!!



Thanks Rog, After reading your many posts, Me and my wife would love to meet you and everyone else! I really feel a part of the group, Rog spoke to me! 
Regards,
DD


----------



## Dis Dawg

Gatordad said:


> Gatordad>UGA



UGA UGA!!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

JCJRSmith said:


> They put him thru FOUR interviews and turned him down?  That is absolutely absurd.  What were they thinking?  Sorry to hear that Deb.



Deb So sorry to hear the news but remember, when God closes a door, He opens a window. Keep your heads up, this too will pass.
Good Luck
DD


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

des1954 said:


> Guys - Catching up on the posts since this morning has really cheered me up!!!
> 
> We got some really suck-y news today.... after FOUR (yes FOUR) interviews at Lowe's for (now get this) an hourly paying job... my DH gets a computer generated note telling him basically thanks but you didn't get the job. They didn't even have the balls to call him and tell him in person!!
> 
> I am really tempted to write a letter to the editor of our local paper (and a few others) expressing how corporations are age discrimanatory. Publix, Lowe's, and a few others might not like to see their names and discrimination of any kind in the same sentence.
> 
> Yes, I'm pizzed off!!! Most jobs DH has put in for he has met or exceeded their qualifications. Do you think it's because they see DOB 1953??? I'm really beginning to think so.
> 
> Okay - thanks for listening to me rant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7924





 That is too bad .  DH just went through something similar with Cracker Barrell, interview, pre-employment test(was told he scored almost perfect on).  HR guy(kid, late 20s) said he would call early the next week, after DH called and emailed several times HR guy finally emailed a "kiss off".  This was the second time DH tried with Cracker Barrell and the second time things went from, "things look good" to "sorry, we have filled the position internally".  While we can prove nothing DH does think it is about age.  On the bright side, less the 1 week later he got a call from Flying J and is now working in there financial services as a regional manager for the east coast.  So for us things did work out and I'm sure they will for you too .

Now to go find my Frilly Pink edition of MP(it is probably in DDs room) and enjoy a quiet evening while DH is training in Salt Lake City.


----------



## kc5grw

RvUsa said:


> I was a deprived child, never saw it.


 
Never saw it?  

In my college days we used to go see the Holy Grail everytime it hit one of the local theaters. I probably saw on the big screen at least a dozen times probably more. I have a VHS copy and also a DVD and every so often have to bust it out and watch it again. 

A most hilarious thing occured at my daughter's HS Christmas concern. One of the choirs started singing a song in latin. All of a sudden I remembered where I had heard the words...It was the chant of the monks that were wacking themselves on their heads with the boards.  It took all the control I had not to bust out laughing in the middle of the song.


----------



## kc5grw

Okay, finally caught up with the 121 posts that were made since I was on last night. Good things you guys don't say much.


----------



## happy_redhead

Rhonda said:


> This sounds familiar - so maybe somebody posted this before.  But, I just got this in an email today, and thought I'd share:
> 
> If, you had purchased $1000.00 of Nortel stock two years ago, it would now be worth $49.00.
> 
> With Enron, you would have had $16.50 left of the original $1000.00.
> 
> With WorldCom, you would have had less than $5.00 left
> 
> If you had purchased $1000 of Delta Air Lines stock you would have $49.00 left.
> 
> But, if you had purchased $1,000.00 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the cans for the aluminum recycling REFUND, you would have $214.00.
> 
> Based on the above, the best current investment advice is to drink heavily and recycle.
> 
> 
> It's called the 401-Keg Plan



Ouch!  I've never seen that before, but I believe it.  DH was laid off from NORTEL about 6 years ago.  It is absolutely unbelievable what happened to his 401k.  He had been there 17 years and in the end, actually lost some "real" money, hard earned money from that account!

At one point, I thought he was going to take up that 401keg plan!


----------



## ntsammy5

happy_redhead said:


> At one point, I thought he was going to take up that 401keg plan!



Sad.  I can relate though.


----------



## happy_redhead

ntsammy5 said:


> Sad.  I can relate though.



He got laid off...so what did we do?????   Spent 10 days at The Fort!  No Kidding!  

He finally decided to start his own company and has been going at it ever since.  I do believe that God opens a window.


----------



## ntsammy5

happy_redhead said:


> He got laid off...so what did we do?????   Spent 10 days at The Fort!  No Kidding!



That's GREAT!


----------



## happy_redhead

des1954 said:


> Guys - Catching up on the posts since this morning has really cheered me up!!!
> 
> We got some really suck-y news today.... after FOUR (yes FOUR) interviews at Lowe's for (now get this) an hourly paying job... my DH gets a computer generated note telling him basically thanks but you didn't get the job. They didn't even have the balls to call him and tell him in person!!
> 
> I am really tempted to write a letter to the editor of our local paper (and a few others) expressing how corporations are age discrimanatory. Publix, Lowe's, and a few others might not like to see their names and discrimination of any kind in the same sentence.
> 
> Yes, I'm pizzed off!!! Most jobs DH has put in for he has met or exceeded their qualifications. Do you think it's because they see DOB 1953??? I'm really beginning to think so.
> 
> Okay - thanks for listening to me rant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7924




I understand where you are coming from.....DH didn't get hired at Home Depot because he was overqualified!  They told him that!  He finally did get hired there after I went there and interviewed for a job.  When she found out it would be my 3 job she asked why DH didn't get a job....I told her that SHE wouldn't hire him because he was overqualified...she hired him an hour later.

Keep your chin up....


----------



## CampingChristy

Dis Dawg said:


> UGA UGA!!!



Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

JCJRSmith said:


> Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ... Now did the Lord say, "First thou pullest the Holy Pin. Then thou must count to three. Three shall be the number of the counting and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither shalt thou count two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the number of the counting, be reached, then lobbest thou the Holy Hand Grenade in the direction of thine foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."



OMG, you are my husband in another body, I am truly terrified now


----------



## CampingChristy

Rhonda,
When will I be able to post a picture of my Mickey Lamp Post?  It says that I can not do attachments.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Oh yeah.... CapitalOne is definitely on my "do not patronize list"!!  I personally have never had one of their cards, but some of my friends who have said that their payments were purposely posted after the due date so that C.1 could justify raising their interest rate.  Too many people have told me this for it not to be true - and I'm talking about people who are never late with their bills.



I would be one of those people.  They are not as bad as Chase however.  They just informed me last Friday that they are now missing my November payment.  It would have been nice for them to tell me that in Dec. maybe, but no.  I have a signed delivery note saying that they got it, however, I now know why my checkbook won't balance.  Jeesh!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> Today is my oldest dd's 14th birthday.  OMG....I can't believe I have a 14 yr old daughter.  Sometimes it feels like she was just born !!
> (other times I can't wait until she moves out  )
> 
> We are celebrating by taking her out to dinner at her favorite Mexican restaurant and then she has her first softball practice of the season.



sorry, i was at softball practice...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> AMI!!!  I gotta dig out M.P. & the Holy Grail!
> 
> I am soooooooo in need of seeing this again!!
> 
> Okay - frivolity is over for me, for now.  I've got to get ready and go to my second job at
> 
> The Home Depot
> (Damn, I look good in the Orange Apron!)
> 
> 
> 
> See ya'll later! (even Uga, the Gatordad!)​



Sorry to hear about the job.  DH is trying to find another job as well and we are hitting the same walls.  I am with ya babe!  Here is to DH's getting jobs!


----------



## Dis Dawg

CampingChristy said:


> Go Dawgs!!!




Woof Woof Woof......


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Camping Christy...you CAN post PICTURES, but not as attatchments. Upload your photos to a host site like PHOTOBUCKET.COM, each photo is provided with 4 types of tags to post in various different types of media...the type you need to post on here is the bottom one, it will start with "" click on that(when you click it, it automatically copies, then paste it in a post here on the board.

PM me if you get lost.


----------



## Rhonda

Yeah.  What he said.


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Camping Christy...you CAN post PICTURES, but not as attatchments. Upload your photos to a host site like PHOTOBUCKET.COM, each photo is provided with 4 types of tags to post in various different types of media...the type you need to post on here is the bottom one, it will start with "" click on that(when you click it, it automatically copies, then paste it in a post here on the board.
> 
> PM me if you get lost.[/QUOTE]
> 
> don't forget to put  at the end


----------



## LONE-STAR

After reading 9 pages I now know I invest wisely. But I give all the cans to my parents. Oh yeah I have always liked HOME DEPOT better.


----------



## ntsammy5

Like this:







and this


----------



## Gatordad

Doombuggy is the only cool Dawg fan on this board.


----------



## Dis Dawg

Gatordad said:


> Doombuggy is the only cool Dawg fan on this board.



Who is this Doombuggy of which you speak? A fan of the Dawg is inherently cool by definition!


----------



## AuburnJen92

I am glad I don't own this dog...


----------



## AuburnJen92

or this one...


----------



## happy_redhead

AuburnJen92 said:


> I am glad I don't own this dog...




this one is eerily similar to Stitch!


----------



## happy_redhead

AuburnJen92 said:


> or this one...



And this one reminds me of a friend of mine when she's been at the bar too long.


----------



## AuburnJen92

This lady deserves a special medal...






ok, i'm done..


----------



## CampingChristy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Camping Christy...you CAN post PICTURES, but not as attatchments. Upload your photos to a host site like PHOTOBUCKET.COM, each photo is provided with 4 types of tags to post in various different types of media...the type you need to post on here is the bottom one, it will start with "" click on that(when you click it, it automatically copies, then paste it in a post here on the board.
> 
> PM me if you get lost.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Rog!
> 
> I do know how to use photobucket!  Cool beans!  Now the only problem is how to make them smaller?  I tried to put a pic in my sig and it was too big.  I was bringing it from photobucket.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

that dog deserves a special mirror.


----------



## AuburnJen92

if you go to imageshack.us, you can resize the photos as you upload them, there is a spot where you can change the size to message boards and it works out great, that is what i have been using as of late


----------



## CampingChristy

Gatordad said:


> Doombuggy is the only cool Dawg fan on this board.



Wait a minute Gatordad...............I am CampingChristy, but I am also Dawgmom!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

photobucket has a "edit" feature now...click on edit, then when the window comes up, click on resize....go as small as you like


----------



## CampingChristy

BigDaddyRog said:


> photobucket has a "edit" feature now...click on edit, then when the window comes up, click on resize....go as small as you like



Thanks I will try it!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> photobucket has a "edit" feature now...click on edit, then when the window comes up, click on resize....go as small as you like



tamato, tomato...


----------



## happy_redhead

BigDaddyRog said:


> that dog deserves a special mirror.



But that would be 7 years bad luck.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

potato, potatoe(dan quayle version)


----------



## BigDaddyRog

happy_redhead said:


> But that would be 7 years bad luck.



 yeah...I guess he would break any mirror, huh!!!


----------



## happy_redhead

would that be like Pecan and Pecon?


----------



## happy_redhead

or is it Pecaaaahhhhnnn


----------



## CampingChristy

Since Donnie gave me crap for missing the picture on the porch because I was napping....I added a pic of me and my DD to my sig.  

All kidding aside was enjoyed meeting the Dis'ers at The Fort last week!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Awww...Christy...you aint fluffy!!!!!!!!


----------



## CampingChristy

AuburnJen92 said:


> if you go to imageshack.us, you can resize the photos as you upload them, there is a spot where you can change the size to message boards and it works out great, that is what i have been using as of late



Thanks Jen, I figured it out at photobucket.  

How is practice going?  Have ya'll won a game recently?  I think about you and your team often!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jen cracks me up the way she talks about them kids!!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

CampingChristy said:


> Wait a minute Gatordad...............I am CampingChristy, but I am also Dawgmom!!



You are Disdawg's mom?

doesn't change the fact that Doombuggy is the only cool Dawg fan on the board.


----------



## CampingChristy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Awww...Christy...you aint fluffy!!!!!!!!



Ahhh, thanks Rog, but I am.  DD is hiding me real well!!  Aren't we supposed to pick the pics that make you look the best?  hehe


----------



## CampingChristy

Gatordad said:


> You are Disdawg's mom?
> 
> doesn't change the fact that Doombuggy is the only cool Dawg fan on the board.



Nope!  My son is in Law School at UGA.  My son and my money goes to UGA, therefore making me a Dawg fan.

It does help that the DAWGS are a kick butt football team and BEAT the gators last season!!!


----------



## CampingChristy

CampingChristy said:


> Nope!  My son is in Law School at UGA.  My son and my money goes to UGA, therefore making me a Dawg fan.
> 
> It does help that the DAWGS are a kick butt football team and BEAT the gators last season!!!



Sending lots of love your way Gatordad.............you are one of the coolest here at the Dis!!


----------



## Gatordad

did you have him when you were 12?  ok, maybe you are the 2nd cooleest Dawg fan.


----------



## Dis Dawg

Gatordad said:


> You are Disdawg's mom?
> 
> doesn't change the fact that Doombuggy is the only cool Dawg fan on the board.



Mom, can you send more money I'm overdrawn! 

Love,
Dis Dawg


----------



## CampingChristy

Gatordad said:


> did you have him when you were 12?  ok, maybe you are the 2nd cooleest Dawg fan.



 That is the way to a women's heart!!  So sweet.

There are 18yrs between my twin boys and my darling princess!!


----------



## CampingChristy

Dis Dawg said:


> Mom, can you send more money I'm overdrawn!
> 
> Love,
> Dis Dawg



Sorry "son" I am still paying for my last trip to the Fort!!!  Plus I am planning for my next trip.


----------



## Gatordad

CampingChristy said:


> That is the way to a women's heart!!  So sweet.
> 
> There are 18yrs between my twin boys and my darling princess!!



wow, we have 6 between ours...... i bet it was quite an experience starting over.


----------



## happy_redhead

CampingChristy said:


> That is the way to a women's heart!!  So sweet.
> 
> There are 18yrs between my twin boys and my darling princess!!



I bet that's one little girl who has brothers that ROCK!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Daaang, whered everybody go??? Its so quiet you could hear an SBD in here!!!


----------



## des1954

HappyDznyCamper said:


> That is too bad . DH just went through something similar with Cracker Barrell, interview, pre-employment test(was told he scored almost perfect on). HR guy(kid, late 20s) said he would call early the next week, after DH called and emailed several times HR guy finally emailed a "kiss off". This was the second time DH tried with Cracker Barrell and the second time things went from, "things look good" to "sorry, we have filled the position internally". While we can prove nothing DH does think it is about age. On the bright side, less the 1 week later he got a call from Flying J and is now working in there financial services as a regional manager for the east coast. So for us things did work out and I'm sure they will for you too


 
Thanks for sharing this. Basically the scenario you posted about Cracker Barrel is identical to my DH's Lowe's story.  They led him down the primrose path and then pulled the carpet out from under him.  Thank goodness he didn't totally buy into it & quit posting other job app's.  We are going on the premise that God has something better waiting in the wings - just teaching us to rely a little bit more on Him & not ourselves.

Thanks again - - - it gave me a little more hope to go on!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Daaang, whered everybody go??? Its so quiet you could hear an SBD in here!!!


 
I'm assuming everyone was busy investing in their 401-Keg plan last night!!


 =  



No posts between 11:30pm and 5:30am????  What's up with that?  John, you alright dude??


----------



## stacktester

CampingChristy said:


> Since Donnie gave me crap for missing the picture on the porch because I was napping....I added a pic of me and my DD to my sig.
> 
> All kidding aside was enjoyed meeting the Dis'ers at The Fort last week!



This woman is an impostor. I've never seen her before.  

No that's really her. The woman who said let's get together for the pic at 5:15 and no showed us. I figured since my buddy BigDisneyDaddy grilled me earlier this week I'd give somebody a hard time. No pun intended on the grilling btw.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> This woman is an impostor. I've never seen her before.
> 
> No that's really her. The woman who said let's get together for the pic at 5:15 and no showed us. I figured since my buddy BigDisneyDaddy grilled me earlier this week I'd give somebody a hard time. No pun intended on the grilling btw.




No need to pass the aggresion on Donnie, it was for you only, leave the other nice people out of it..... 

seriously... if you werent at the Fort all the time I wouldnt be forced to hate on you like that.


----------



## ntsammy5

CampingChristy said:


> My son and my money goes to UGA, therefore making me a Dawg fan.



OK, enough about The Gators and Dawgs.  

A lot of people from Texas and Alabama here.  Any Texas or Bama alumni here?

Hook em horns!

Roll Tide.


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> No need to pass the aggresion on Donnie, it was for you only, leave the other nice people out of it.....
> 
> seriously... if you werent at the Fort all the time I wouldnt be forced to hate on you like that.



Yea!  Keep us nice people out of it!  And stay home sometimes!  It wouldn't kill ya, ya know! 

Totally off topic, I have a 6 yo dd that absolutely loves dinosaurs.  I took her to see Walking With Dinosaurs last night.  I don't know if anyone else has seen this show but if it comes close enough and you have kids, take them!  It was incredible!!!!  The dinosaurs look and sounded (if that is how they sound) very real.  They even went as far as explaining about the dung beetle (yep, the dinosaur pooped on stage)  .  So, she is off to school with her sisters still talking their ears off about dinosaurs and, right now, I ROCK IN HER WORLD!!!  

BDD, the boy has a message for you!  AND I STILL ROCK IN LOGAN'S WORLD!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

We had a new burger place open by us and we tried it last night.  It is amazing.  Fantastic burgers and fresh cut fries.  I was online and they have places all over, including 3 in Orlando.  Five Guys Burgers and Fries - it's worth a trip to try it.


----------



## ntsammy5

And then one daughter went to the Cuse:







The other kids went to non football schools, although the University at Buffalo is Division I, they are a door mat generally!


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> No need to pass the aggresion on Donnie, it was for you only, leave the other nice people out of it.....
> 
> seriously... if you werent at the Fort all the time I wouldnt be forced to hate on you like that.



I'll be stopping by Trails End for lunch tomorrow ol buddy. I have a cement plant inspection in Orlando so I figure I'll go by to say hey. A lot of the employees know me by name now.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Good morning people,




mrsgus06 said:


> Yea!  Keep us nice people out of it!  And stay home sometimes!  It wouldn't kill ya, ya know!
> 
> Totally off topic, I have a 6 yo dd that absolutely loves dinosaurs.  I took her to see Walking With Dinosaurs last night.  I don't know if anyone else has seen this show but if it comes close enough and you have kids, take them!  It was incredible!!!!  The dinosaurs look and sounded (if that is how they sound) very real.  They even went as far as explaining about the dung beetle (yep, the dinosaur pooped on stage)  .  So, she is off to school with her sisters still talking their ears off about dinosaurs and, right now, I ROCK IN HER WORLD!!!
> 
> BDD, the boy has a message for you!  AND I STILL ROCK IN LOGAN'S WORLD!!!



I think I saw that in Nashville. It was way cool.  Could you do the archeology thing at the end?  We got a photo that looked like a dinosaur was about to eat us.



ftwildernessguy said:


> We had a new burger place open by us and we tried it last night.  It is amazing.  Fantastic burgers and fresh cut fries.  I was online and they have places all over, including 3 in Orlando.  Five Guys Burgers and Fries - it's worth a trip to try it.



I'm friends with the people who own the one here.  It's a great place!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> I'll be stopping by Trails End for lunch tomorrow ol buddy. I have a cement plant inspection in Orlando so I figure I'll go by to say hey. A lot of the employees know me by name now.



Show off!


----------



## mrsgus06

stacktester said:


> I'll be stopping by Trails End for lunch tomorrow ol buddy. I have a cement plant inspection in Orlando so I figure I'll go by to say hey. A lot of the employees know me by name now.



They call you "Annie's dad" too!


----------



## ynottony99

*Sorry I missed out on all the Holy Grail talk.  We went to see Spam A Lot a couple of weeks ago.  I bought myself a nice "I'm not dead yet" T-shirt.*


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Good morning people,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw that in Nashville. It was way cool.  Could you do the archeology thing at the end?  We got a photo that looked like a dinosaur was about to eat us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm friends with the people who own the one here.  It's a great place!



show off


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> show off



 

ok, I deserved that.


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> OK, enough about The Gators and Dawgs.
> 
> A lot of people from Texas and Alabama here.  Any Texas or Bama alumni here?
> 
> Hook em horns!
> 
> Roll Tide.




Now if you start with the crimson tide, you will be irritating my favorite auburn tiger.  cut it out.


----------



## ntsammy5

OK.  I only took a couple of courses ther anyway.


----------



## clkelley

ftwildernessguy said:


> We had a new burger place open by us and we tried it last night.  It is amazing.  Fantastic burgers and fresh cut fries.  I was online and they have places all over, including 3 in Orlando.  Five Guys Burgers and Fries - it's worth a trip to try it.



One just opened up here in Huntsville, just right down the road from the office.  Everybody I've talked to says it's wonderful, and you need to order the SMALL burger.


----------



## clkelley

Gatordad said:


> Now if you start with the crimson tide, you will be irritating my favorite auburn tiger.  cut it out.



Yep, don't need no stinkin elephants in here, they tear up the ground. (Although, hanging head in shame, my youngest son is going to Alabama next year).

In all seriousness, though they have an excellent Computer Science/Computer Engineering department.  So if he can get a degree and a job that will support his old parents in their old age, I don't care where he goes !!!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

des1954 said:


> I'm assuming everyone was busy investing in their 401-Keg plan last night!!
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> No posts between 11:30pm and 5:30am????  What's up with that?  John, you alright dude??




Yeah, I am fine, just fell asleep watching Tv last night, and woke up and went to bed LOL.

Now I know how others feel, I come back on the boards this AM and I have to read 5 pages to get caught up.....

Just to touch base on a few posts,

I lived in Athens Ga, and had to work at a bar on game weekends, so I hope I never hear "woof woof woof" again.

When I hear roll tide roll, the only thing I can think is about the movie with gene hackman and Denzel.   

I still haven't seen the "grail" yet

Stack, quit braggin!

And oh yeah, GO Nittany Lions!!!

Wow look at that I was useless and chit chatty about a whole nights worth of posts in just one.....


----------



## PanFanAL

I just thought I throw my Big ole Roll Tide in.


----------



## ntsammy5

PanFanAL said:


> I just thought I throw my Big ole Roll Tide in.




I KNEW there wre fans out there!   

I spent five great years there when I was a freshman!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Ok, I'll throw my 2 cents in.

Go BUCKS!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

This article was in the Orlando Sentinel this AM.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/orl-samantha1008apr10,0,1876310.story

Can't wait to watch!!  I also DVR'd a special last night on one of the upper stations (can't remember which one), but it had a special on Orlando vacations/Disney as well.  I'll have to post it back later once I can look it up again.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> I'll be stopping by Trails End for lunch tomorrow ol buddy. I have a cement plant inspection in Orlando so I figure I'll go by to say hey. A lot of the employees know me by name now.



I actually used to get over to the Poly a couple times a year on business. the plant that builds our trucks is not far and the salesman and engineer love the O'hana so we always went there, I served as a tour guide of sorts. Unforutnately we havent bought anything in a while and nothing is in the pipeline so that has stopped my little side trips.

We really need to get together so I can get some straight info to combat some of the eco-freaks I run into.


----------



## JCJRSmith

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm friends with the people who own the one here.  It's a great place!



We have two Five Guys joints that recently opened up here about two miles apart from each other.  Unfortunately, some idiot drove a van thru the door of one of them, mistaking the gas for the brake.   They should be open again soon.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Okay - my sister called me with some good news last night.  My nephew Ryan (her son) is now out of Iraq and on his way home.  He's an Army Medic.  So, one nephew coming home, another still has about 90 days left.  



Unfortuantely, my son-in-law may be deploying to Iraq this summer.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Glad to here your nephew is on his way home.   Unfortuneately, deployments are a way of life in the Army today.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

It's a great day weather wise in Eastern PA, but man, I am having one crappy day at the office.

Anybody run Vista and have compatability issues with McAfee?  Anybody sick and tired of customer support from India?  Anybody have any antivirus suggestions?


----------



## ntsammy5

That's good news!  I have a bunch of friends who are in A-stan now.  3rd deployment for most of them and they're in the Natioinal Guard!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

JCJRSmith said:


> We have two Five Guys joints that recently opened up here about two miles apart from each other.  Unfortunately, some idiot drove a van thru the door of one of them, mistaking the gas for the brake.   They should be open again soon.



Yikes!  Hopefully nobody was there!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Glad to here your nephew is on his way home.   Unfortuneately, deployments are a way of life in the Army today.



It's all just awful.  One of my dearest friends just welcomed her brother back home!  He has been deployed several times with a total of 3 years in Iraq.  He's home for good now!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> It's a great day weather wise in Eastern PA, but man, I am having one crappy day at the office.
> 
> Anybody run Vista and have compatability issues with McAfee?  Anybody sick and tired of customer support from India?  Anybody have any antivirus suggestions?



I have Vista and Trend Micro PC-cillion.  Seems to work pretty well.


Hope your day gets better


----------



## JCJRSmith

ftwildernessguy said:


> It's a great day weather wise in Eastern PA, but man, I am having one crappy day at the office.
> 
> Anybody run Vista and have compatability issues with McAfee?  Anybody sick and tired of customer support from India?  Anybody have any antivirus suggestions?



I use Vista Enterprise on this laptop and I use AVG Free edition for it.  Works great.  http://free.grisoft.com/


I also have a Vista Ultimate machine at home running the latest version of McAfee without issue.


----------



## ntsammy5

I'm running free aVast on Vista without any problems.

We brought all our customer service back from India because of the problems, but we're sending a lot of real jobs over now!


----------



## JCJRSmith

PolynesianPixie said:


> It's all just awful.  One of my dearest friends just welcomed her brother back home!  He has been deployed several times with a total of 3 years in Iraq.  He's home for good now!



My nephew Tommy (the one still in Iraq) had less than 30 days left on his enlistment last year when his unit deployed.  He was automatically extended until the end of the deployment (Stop Loss), had to postpone his wedding.  Both he and Ryan have earned MULTIPLE Purple Hearts, as has my son-in-law John.

I swear, if my son wants to join the military, I will support his decision - I'm ex-Navy myself.  But I will work REAL HARD to steer him to the Navy.  He will be 16 in a little over a month, so that decision/discussion may be happening REAL SOON NOW.  He is a sophmore, and came home from school the other day talking about the "totally cool" demonstration the Army put on for the students at his school.    Of course, I remember the Navy recruiter coming to my high school and speaking to a small group of us with Mr. Matthews, our guidance counsellor.  Mr. M had to leave for an appointment and as soon as he was out of the room, the recruiters said, "Okay boys - let me tell you what the Navy is REALLY like...", and we all thought it was "totally cool."


----------



## JCJRSmith

PolynesianPixie said:


> Yikes!  Hopefully nobody was there!



Middle of the business day, but no one was hurt.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I hate mcafee.....Im using F-Secure...its free through my ISP, but Im sure you can get it for free too.....I havent done ant research on that though.


Im thinking it was more than just the tight pineapple teeshirt, ya'll.....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

JCJRSmith said:


> My nephew Tommy (the one still in Iraq) had less than 30 days left on his enlistment last year when his unit deployed.  He was automatically extended until the end of the deployment (Stop Loss), had to postpone his wedding.  Both he and Ryan have earned MULTIPLE Purple Hearts, as has my son-in-law John.
> 
> I swear, if my son wants to join the military, I will support his decision - I'm ex-Navy myself.  But I will work REAL HARD to steer him to the Navy.  He will be 16 in a little over a month, so that decision/discussion may be happening REAL SOON NOW.  He is a sophmore, and came home from school the other day talking about the "totally cool" demonstration the Army put on for the students at his school.    Of course, I remember the Navy recruiter coming to my high school and speaking to a small group of us with Mr. Matthews, our guidance counsellor.  Mr. M had to leave for an appointment and as soon as he was out of the room, the recruiters said, "Okay boys - let me tell you what the Navy is REALLY like...", and we all thought it was "totally cool."



Did it end up being as "totally cool" as you had imagined?  I always wonder about that.  I'm partial to the Navy, too, as I grew up in Annapolis.  My grandfather was  a Navy Surgeon in WW2.

I admire parents who are supportive of their children fighting for our country.  I am *extremely *appreciative.  As a parent though, I'm not sure I could be that selfless.


----------



## Gatordad

BigDaddyRog said:


> I hate mcafee.....Im using F-Secure...its free through my ISP, but Im sure you can get it for free too.....I havent done ant research on that though.
> 
> 
> Im thinking it was more than just the tight pineapple teeshirt, ya'll.....




where was she wearing the pineapple t shirt, i gotta find it on utube.  I won't sit thru an  hour of her show to find it.


----------



## We4mickey

Someone on the budget board has started one of those " I'm going to rent a campsite just for the perks threads". I am really biting my tongue. Do not post, do not post.


----------



## ntsammy5

In case anyone WOULD like to post here it is:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1783910


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> We had a new burger place open by us and we tried it last night. It is amazing. Fantastic burgers and fresh cut fries. I was online and they have places all over, including 3 in Orlando. Five Guys Burgers and Fries - it's worth a trip to try it.


 
Jim-

We have one of those about 1 mile from either of my jobs. They are truly FANTASTIC!!! And those fries......MMMMMMMMMM  !!!

Ours opened last fall, and you still can't get anywhere near the place at lunch or dinner time!

Okay...I'm hungry now!!




http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb114_ZN&utm_id=7922


----------



## RvUsa

Deb, they opened one near here about 5 months ago, and I didn't know what it was.  I want to try it now.  I LOVE a good burger, I was mad when the put it up, they tore down a perfectly good arthur treachers to put it up.... I LOVE their lemon pies lol

I read the budget post.... RRRRR   I want to go over there and rip them a new one, they called it the "poor people village"  rrrrr...


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> I read the budget post.... RRRRR   I want to go over there and rip them a new one, they called it the "poor people village"  rrrrr...



Yeah I saw that.  I wonder if they know how much TTs and 5ers go for?  not to mention RVs. 

Maybe we should send Rog over there to post!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I find it ironic that someone concerned with going to Disney on a budget would refer to FW as the poor people village.  By the sound of the OP, this is the only way they can afford to go to WDW, hence my comment I added to the thread.


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> they tore down a perfectly good arthur treachers


 
I didn't realize Arthur Treacher's still had any places???? I thought they were a-goner in the late 80's.  Too bad Long John Silver's is still in business and Treacher's isn't.  It was really good fish-n-chips.

You wanna make 'em mad on the budget board??? Go over there & tell them to go ahead and book a tent site so they can get the dining plan - that you do it all the time & for the same reason!! Ain't I a devil????


----------



## ntsammy5

Well, we may have left our mark on the Budget Board.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> Well, we may have left our mark on the Budget Board.


----------



## des1954

I just posted my two cents worth!!!


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> I find it ironic that someone concerned with going to Disney on a budget would refer to FW as the poor people village.  By the sound of the OP, this is the only way they can afford to go to WDW, hence my comment I added to the thread.



it was teenagers on the bus who called it poor peoples, not the poster.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> it was teenagers on the bus who called it poor peoples, not the poster.



It's all the same to me.


----------



## JCJRSmith

PolynesianPixie said:


> Did it end up being as "totally cool" as you had imagined?  I always wonder about that.  I'm partial to the Navy, too, as I grew up in Annapolis.  My grandfather was  a Navy Surgeon in WW2.
> 
> I admire parents who are supportive of their children fighting for our country.  I am *extremely *appreciative.  As a parent though, I'm not sure I could be that selfless.



I really enjoyed my time in the service, except for being away from the family.  And there are some great perks - for example, my son was born at Pensacola Naval Hospital in 1992.  It cost us a grand total of $12 - that was for the phone in my wife's room, and she had a C-section.

I wouldn't trade my experiences in the military for anything, but when I missed most of my son's third year because I was at sea, I said to myself, "Self," I said, "it is time to do something else."  And that's what I did.


----------



## 2goofycampers

ftwildernessguy said:


> It's a great day weather wise in Eastern PA, but man, I am having one crappy day at the office.
> 
> Anybody run Vista and have compatability issues with McAfee?  Anybody sick and tired of customer support from India?  Anybody have any antivirus suggestions?



When I cancelled my Bellsouth internet they asked why? I said cause I can't understand the tech guys you have , then they offered me 2nd level tech help [ american techs]  I said no thanks You should have done that 3 years ago. so we went with Copper internet all in house tech help. we run Webroot spyware and antivirus with our vista, so far so good. our son got a virus while running Mcafee and they were of no help getting it fixed.              

                              . Denise


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> It's all the same to me.




Yeah, me too.  It's funny, as I drive my $51000 truck and my $24000 trailer past the resorts on the way to the fort, I say to my wife, it would be a shame if we didn't have the money and had to stay at hotel instead of the fort.  LOL


----------



## RvUsa

JCJRSmith said:


> I really enjoyed my time in the service, except for being away from the family.  And there are some great perks - for example, my son was born at Pensacola Naval Hospital in 1992.  It cost us a grand total of $12 - that was for the phone in my wife's room, and she had a C-section.
> 
> I wouldn't trade my experiences in the military for anything, but when I missed most of my son's third year because I was at sea, I said to myself, "Self," I said, "it is time to do something else."  And that's what I did.



I know it doesn't mean anything, but I would like to say thank you for your service!  May God bless and protect all our men and women in the military!


----------



## JCJRSmith

RvUsa said:


> I know it doesn't mean anything, but I would like to say thank you for your service!  May God bless and protect all our men and women in the military!



Actually, John, it means a lot.  And you're welcome.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Hey, Rog just posted on that budget board thread - it's worth the read.


----------



## clkelley

OMG!!!  That was good Rog!!!!


----------



## des1954

Rog..... YOU DA MAN!!!!

  All hail Rog! All hail Rog!!!​ 
Me thinks an appropriate Holy Grail quote is in order:

"I fart in your general direction!"


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> as I grew up in Annapolis.


 
I LOVE Annapolis!!! I dated a mid-shipman from the Academy in the early 70's. What a place ---- full of charm and such history! Went back to visit in the mid-90's & it had hardly changed!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL...Thanks for that well directed MP fart of appreciation!!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> LOL...Thanks for that well directed MP fart of appreciation!!


 
Anytime, hon!!





I "aim" to please!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Rog, you're on a roll!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Regarding the Budget Board poster.

There must be *some* Fort Fiends here that could go during the time that person wants to reserve a site and not use it?  Perhaps they'd be more than happy to let someone here stay there????  Then they could save money on the tent and not have to "faux" camp.


----------



## 2goofycampers

3gr8kids said:


> Regarding the Budget Board poster.
> 
> There must be *some* Fort Fiends here that could go during the time that person wants to reserve a site and not use it?  Perhaps they'd be more than happy to let someone here stay there????  Then they could save money on the tent and not have to "faux" camp.



since the OP would have the resort key/charge card, would this pose a problem getting in and out of the fort? what about the parking pass the OP would have and not the camper on the site? can you still rent a golf cart with no resort ID?


----------



## 3gr8kids

2goofycampers said:


> since the OP would have the resort key/charge card, would this pose a problem getting in and out of the fort? what about the parking pass the OP would have and not the camper on the site? can you still rent a golf cart with no resort ID?



Not sure about all the technicalities, I was just hoping there would be a way to make two families happy


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I didnt use my KTTW card even ONCE when at the fort....the only thing you would really NEED it for would be the comfort stations after hours....I'd gladly take a free site for a week!!!!

YES...you can rent a cart without a KTTW...they just need the Credit Card!


----------



## Shannone1

mrsgus06 said:


> Yea!  Keep us nice people out of it!  And stay home sometimes!  It wouldn't kill ya, ya know!
> 
> Totally off topic, I have a 6 yo dd that absolutely loves dinosaurs.  I took her to see Walking With Dinosaurs last night.  I don't know if anyone else has seen this show but if it comes close enough and you have kids, take them!  It was incredible!!!!  The dinosaurs look and sounded (if that is how they sound) very real.  They even went as far as explaining about the dung beetle (yep, the dinosaur pooped on stage)  .  So, she is off to school with her sisters still talking their ears off about dinosaurs and, right now, I ROCK IN HER WORLD!!!
> 
> BDD, the boy has a message for you!  AND I STILL ROCK IN LOGAN'S WORLD!!!




I wanted to take my son to that when it came through our area, but the date didn't work.


----------



## Shannone1

ntsammy5 said:


> Well, we may have left our mark on the Budget Board.



At least Rog did  I believe he said something about marking his territory....


----------



## des1954

I didn't see any list on the budget board for people to "reserve" the donated sites????


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Man, the people on that budget board are SCAREY.  I read a couple other threads, and they don't have a clue what they are talking about.  I gotta stop reading those threads so I don't blow an aneurysm.


----------



## des1954

Don't do that, Jim.  We like having you around here!  On the other hand, don't let it get you roiled!  Just play into their hands & tell them what they want to hear.  It's much more fun!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Yeah, me too.  It's funny, as I drive my $51000 truck and my $24000 trailer past the resorts on the way to the fort, I say to my wife, it would be a shame if we didn't have the money and had to stay at hotel instead of the fort.  LOL



I know what you mean I am thanking of ordering a new TT toy hauler tomorrow. But with the price of diesel its like will I still have any money to play with it. One of the main reasons we have a 5er and golf cart's is because we love the FORT.


----------



## HappyCamper87

I can't read that budget board much either.  I did crack up towards the middle of the post when my Ford Friends actually did their thing and highjacked another post.  And what about that one person asking "what's with all the quotes"  WELL DUH!.  Of course BDR, GD, and FtWG CRACKED ME UP!   

I cannot comment what I think because although yeah, you can get by with the plan it just feels like cheating.  And I like to save money whenever I can too.  Guess I just believe in playing by the rules.  

Happy Thursday everyone TGIF is tomorrow


----------



## ftwildernessguy

There's actually someone over on the Budget Board asking people if she should quit her job or not.  I'm telling you, these people are scarey.


----------



## kc5grw

She doesn't have the job or location I would want or I'd be telling her to quit too.


----------



## ntsammy5

Did you respond in the affirmative?  

You're right though.


----------



## HappyCamper87

Can't believe someone would consider quitting their job in this market unless you really didn't need it anyway of course.  I just have never been in a position where working was an option.


----------



## kc5grw

Well, I'll quit my job once I get a better offer somewhere else, or win the lottery.


----------



## HappyCamper87

kc5grw said:


> Well, I'll quit my job once I get a better offer somewhere else, or win the lottery.



See, I can relate to that way of thinking!


----------



## Shannone1

Anyone else watching ER ??  It's been so long I feel like I've forgotten how things left off...


----------



## des1954

A little different twist to "I Fart In Your General Direction"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9erlZnMekZ0&feature=related


----------



## kc5grw

Swoop!


----------



## Shannone1

3gr8kids said:


> Not sure about all the technicalities, I was just hoping there would be a way to make two families happy



I think it would work really well for people trying to piece together a trip and are missing a day or two in the middle.


----------



## kc5grw

des1954 said:


> A little different twist to "I Fart In Your General Direction"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9erlZnMekZ0&feature=related


 
That's hilarious.


----------



## ynottony99

*Well, we leave in the morning for the Fort.  No internet for a couple of days, so I will have some catching up to do.................. 
but Mickey Waffles, running out my ears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gatordad

it's 2am, i'm going to bed, i'm done studying for finales.


----------



## lisa8200

Gatordad said:


> it's 2am, i'm going to bed, i'm done studying for finales.



time for the day shift


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> it's 2am, i'm going to bed, i'm done studying for finales.


Whatcha studying for??  I hope it's something that will snag you more $$$$$!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Wow!  I hadn't been on since yesterday morning!!!!  I knew I'd miss something!  I just checked out the 8 pages on the budget board!  Holy gauacamole!!!!!  I added my 2 cents, although, it wasn't really necessary~you guys are the best!!!!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Whatcha studying for??



Prison guard


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> I LOVE Annapolis!!! I dated a mid-shipman from the Academy in the early 70's. What a place ---- full of charm and such history! Went back to visit in the mid-90's & it had hardly changed!



Oooh!  Those mid shipmen!  Sometimes they just enhanced the view!   It's *still* the same charming place!  Only it gets more and more crowded.  When I go back to visit my mom and sisters I really enjoy how beautiful it is!  Growing up I could walk to 5 different beaches.  Some peaceful, some busy.  My grandparents lived about 15 minutes away driving, but I could walk a couple blocks, swim across where the Severn River met the Bay and get there just as fast.  ah, memories!  It is not a place where I'd like to raise my own children though.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Prison guard



What was_ that_ all about????  Is he just trying to keep the crowds down at FW or what????  I mean, it was funny but.....


----------



## Colson39

> There's actually someone over on the Budget Board asking people if she should quit her job or not. I'm telling you, these people are scarey.



You should check out the Community Board if you want to see scary


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> You should check out the Community Board if you want to see scary



Hey, how's everything?  The baby on the way yet?


----------



## Colson39

Nope, no contractions or anything yet.  I'm thinking early to mid next week sometime, guess we'll see.

He is keeping her up all night going to the bathroom though...lol


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'll chat later.  I have 3 hours to myself this afternoon.  NO KIDS!!!!!!   I don't know what I'm going to do today but I know I will enjoy it greatly!!!!! 

Bye for now!


----------



## JCJRSmith

Colson39 said:


> You should check out the Community Board if you want to see scary



Especially the political discussions.


----------



## ntsammy5

Man, you're right.  I just popped over to the Community Board for a second and the first thread I saw was about urine tests!  They really are creepy over there!   

Gotta spend some more time lurking on that board.


----------



## RvUsa

I bet that place will go nuts as the election get closer.... , all those freaks that think that democracy is the way to go!!??!!, Give me a socialist anarchy any time!


----------



## auntie

Colson39 said:


> You should check out the Community Board if you want to see scary




I'm afraid of the Community board...I think they will beat the hell out of you if you don't agree with them. ANGRY people. I have posted there from time to time..but you've got to be able to hang  tough and take the whoo flung poo they are sending your way. It can get tiring. Not very tolerant of one another. Now this board...you guys are just a bunch of "sweetie pies"..( a little wierd..but sweet, just the same!) 



__________________


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'll chat later. I have 3 hours to myself this afternoon. NO KIDS!!!!!! I don't know what I'm going to do today but I know I will enjoy it greatly!!!!!
> 
> Bye for now!


 
Precious, and few, are the moments.....

Enjoy them, Ami!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

I got good news and bad news. the good news I just ordered an air card high-speed here we come good-bye dial up. the bad news we have tornado warnings for our area hope the computer is still here when we get the air card......Denise


----------



## RvUsa

WHEW!!!  After my post about socialist anarchy, there were no posts for 3 hrs, that has to be a record for this thread,  I thought I killed it!!!

Denise, just remember to duck and cover.  Just kidding, praying you don't have any bad weather.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, do I have BO or something?  I post you guys go away, when you do come back, I post again, and then you go away again..   hmmmmm


----------



## 2goofycampers

went to check the tv weather report. no bo but did you have garlic last nite?  LOL


----------



## RvUsa

I don't know if its my laptop, or the local high speed, but my internet connection keeps dropping...


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> Ok, do I have BO or something?  I post you guys go away, when you do come back, I post again, and then you go away again..   hmmmmm



The b&*^%$#s actually want me to work today!  Oh the humanity!


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> The b&*^%$#s actually want me to work today! Oh the humanity!


 
You should actually do *something *for the mega-bucks they pay you!! I bust my @zz at THD for $8.50/hour.  (Notice I didn't say "work my @zz _*off,*_ because that would take an entire life-time, and I only have about 1/4-1/3 of a life-time left!!)


----------



## des1954

2goofycampers said:


> the bad news we have tornado warnings for our area hope the computer is still here when we get the air card......Denise


 
Denise-

Keep your "eye to the sky"!!  If it starts looking a funny yellow/green color... get to the basement in a hurry!!!  No basement?  Get to an inside room and drag a mattress with you for cover.  Oh yeah ---- when we have bad storm alerts, I pull out my "kittie crate" & lock my cats up so I can grab them & run & duck!  Don't forget your babies!!

I'm praying the bad weather goes away or goes around!!

Deb


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> Ok, do I have BO or something?  I post you guys go away, when you do come back, I post again, and then you go away again..   hmmmmm




 BO ...no....who would say that?....



Quick...let's get out of here..he's onto us!


----------



## 3gr8kids

ntsammy5 said:


> The b&*^%$#s actually want me to work today!  Oh the humanity!



I was beginning to wonder if anyone in here even had jobs until I realized that lately I've been in here as much as you all!  LOL  I think I need a 12-step program   

quote:  I got good news and bad news. the good news I just ordered an air card high-speed here we come good-bye dial up. the bad news we have tornado warnings for our area hope the computer is still here when we get the air card......Denise

Wow - take care Denise.  I hope the storms miss you!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

We're under a tornado watch, same storm coming through here. Just watching the weather on the web, warnings are go up all around us


----------



## 1goofy1

des1954 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9erlZnMekZ0&feature=related



Hello, everyone just got caught up with reading.  I have been away for several days.  

des1954...this is too funny.  I had to show my DH & DFIL.  They both laughed so hard.  I even saw the hidden Mickey in the green fog.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

We're now under a warning


----------



## 3gr8kids

Tent Camping Mom said:


> We're now under a warning



Should you be heading to a cellar?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I saw the hidden mickey too....but was concerned as to whether its appropriate to hide mickey in fart gas!!!!!


----------



## CampingChristy

Don't send it our way AGAIN!!  The Atlanta area.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

3gr8kids said:


> Should you be heading to a cellar?



I'm back. I'm at work in a mostly glass building. I had to go downstairs to the first floor to a restroom. A bad cell just went north of us but we have another just southwest of us so I will keep an eye on it until the last minute.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

CampingChristy said:


> Don't send it our way AGAIN!!  The Atlanta area.



Maybe not,  I think it's releasing it's energy on us. I see one of the cells went north of where I work and they are reporting damage in that area. I just hope I get home and have a home to go back to.


----------



## 1goofy1

BigDaddyRog said:


> I saw the hidden mickey too....but was concerned as to whether its appropriate to hide mickey in fart gas!!!!!



I was thinking that too.  It was funny though.


----------



## Gatordad

go away before someone drops a house on you too.


----------



## clkelley

I'm sitting here at the house on lunch and that was a nasty bit of rain that just came through.  I'm about to head back to the office while it has slacked up.  We're in a glass building at work too, but fortunately I've got a humongous vault that I can go to if it gets nasty.


----------



## 1goofy1

Hey, Gatordad.  I am a Miami Hurricanes fan and I noticed that we will play you on September 6, 2008.  But going by last year I think that we are going to get killed.  Anyway GO CANES!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Gatordad said:


> go away before someone drops a house on you too.



ok.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

You all be careful!!!!!  Make sure you check back in and let us know you are ok!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Great time to fly a kite.....but seriously, ya'll take care of yourselves. This planets weather is schizophrenic in comparison to the planet Im from.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rog, your Mickey is scarin' my kids.


----------



## auntie

Question for some of you who live in FL..or have visited these areas. My older son is looking to get a way in May to a warm FL. Beach.(trying to talk us into going also..but my younger guy has school) Considering Long Boat Key..which appears to have mostly condo rentals(we actually rented one years ago..but it appears alot has changed) and how do you know what's a good one?..or Clearwater(flights from L.I. to that area are pretty inexpensive)..and we are confused by what is Clearwater and Clearwater beach..both advertise having beach front resorts. He is looking to stay on the Gulf. Any suggestions?


----------



## RvUsa

My dsl is still acting up, so if you don't hear from me don't worry, the service dept said it will be up to 10 days   great


----------



## clkelley

Things have calmed down considerably weather wise around here.  Just cloudy now.


----------



## clkelley

Ooops, spoke too soon.  Here comes the rain again.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, now it's working fine.  Actually faster than it has been in months ???? 

I wonder if they fixed it?

On another note,   I am doing the happy dance,  I actually made more than 5 cents on the site today, someone musta looked at one of the adds on the forum.... now if I could just keep that guy from the bahamas from posting pics from his porn site... gotta figure out the security part of it LOL.

Thank you to all of you who come over and play in my sandbox once in a while.  My little indian buddy almost has the form ready to make it so you guys can add campgrounds to my map and list.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

John...you had porn on your site????? Damn porn peddler!!!!


I click the adds everytime I hit your board/
John...have you guys added a link to the home page from the forums yet? That would be helpful in sending more traffic to the site versus someone getting lost on the forum board.


----------



## 2goofycampers

whew. it was a close one all the bad weather passed 5 miles to the south of us. still more to come. lost the phones for a while. I actually missed my dial-up. LOL   .  thanks for prayers and concerns and advice.        .Denise


----------



## lisa8200

Hope everyone is getting through the storms OK....

  Mike


----------



## kc5grw

Wow, only 50 posts since I left last night. Somethings wrong. 

Hey John, I saw the rotten post that guy put up. Is there any way you can restrict availability of the extra features (posting html/pics/etc) until a user has a certain number of posts?


----------



## CampingChristy

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Maybe not,  I think it's releasing it's energy on us. I see one of the cells went north of where I work and they are reporting damage in that area. I just hope I get home and have a home to go back to.



In all seriousness my prayers are with you and yours!!!


----------



## clkelley

We've got sunshine again


----------



## clkelley

Kewl, I just got a coupon from Rainforest Cafe for a free Volcanoooooo!!!!!!


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

2goofycampers said:


> whew. it was a close one all the bad weather passed 5 miles to the south of us. still more to come. lost the phones for a while. I actually missed my dial-up. LOL   .  thanks for prayers and concerns and advice.        .Denise



Glad your ok,we seemed to miss most of it in west knox.  DH was flying in from Cincinatti today(landed safe at 545pm ) so I was watching these storms all day.  He said flight was bumpy but not bad.  
Anyway it seems we dodge the bullet today with the storms


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sunshine AND a free Volcano?????


----------



## des1954

auntie said:


> Question for some of you who live in FL..or have visited these areas. My older son is looking to get a way in May to a warm FL. Beach.(trying to talk us into going also..but my younger guy has school) Considering Long Boat Key..which appears to have mostly condo rentals(we actually rented one years ago..but it appears alot has changed) and how do you know what's a good one?..or Clearwater(flights from L.I. to that area are pretty inexpensive)..and we are confused by what is Clearwater and Clearwater beach..both advertise having beach front resorts. He is looking to stay on the Gulf. Any suggestions?


 
Phyllis - 

I lived in the west coast area for 30+ years. Instead of Longboat Key - which is way too expensive & the beaches are over-rated and most are private, or Clearwater Beach which is way too jam-packed with condos, tell your son to go a little further south to either Anna Maria Island (Bradenton) or Siesta Key (Sarasota). Anna Maria is a very quaint area with good, laid back restaurants & a very pretty beach. Siesta Key beach is the most beautiful beach _anywhere_, bar none! It has won international acclaim. The restaurants on Siesta Key are a little more upscale (no flip-flops & cut offs), but there are plenty of those kind of places on the mainland, just a little ways away.

A little further south of Siesta Key are Venice Beach & Manasota Key (Englewood).  Both of these areas are very quaint & laid back, too.

I really don't recommend Longboat Key or Clearwater Beach to anyone.  One's too snooty & the other is too crowded.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Yep, sunshine again. No damage in our area but our Northern neighbors in Tennessee didn't fair too well. Lawrenceburg/Ethridge area had a tornado touch down causing 4 homes destroyed and 30 damaged. Fortunately, there were no injuries reported.


----------



## ntsammy5

Just checking up on the latest weather warnings....


----------



## 2goofycampers

ntsammy5 said:


> Just checking up on the latest weather warnings....



ok here. thanks for asking.


----------



## kc5grw

Samantha Brown's Disney Favs has been running for 20min now. It'll be back on at 12a CT.


----------



## HappyCamper87

I agree with des1954 Siesta Key is really cool because of the white sand beach.  

Also like Vanderbilt Beach area  (Naples) but it can be really expensive.  It is fun to visit because it is pretty wealthy place.  You can barely see the Wal-Mart from the road, it's like they hide all the common retail shops.  But there is great dining, water activities etc. DH and I like to go on day trips there. 

Sanibel Island and Boca Grande are also great choices but I have not spent a great deal of time at either. 

Hope your son has a great break. It really is beautiful on the west coast.


----------



## HappyCamper87

By the way, glad to hear it sounds like everyone is okay from the storms today.  I was lurking at work today and was a little concerned while you were under a warning.


----------



## auntie

Thanks Deb and Liz I have passed the info to my son. These look like great suggestions. Doing a quick search it does appear that many of the accomodations are condo and beach home rentals..if you know of any specific resorts/or rentals that you recommend..please let me know. Hard to know from a web site if they are all they pretend to be. I appreciate the input and your efforts. We are tossing around the idea of joining them, but with the younger one still in school then..we just don't know..but it sure would be nice.


----------



## HappyCamper87

This is not going to be helpful really but, I used to have the good fortune of knowing the manager of a hotel on Vanderbilt called the Vanderbilt Inn and spent several very happy weekends there. I think it was an older hotel it had a retro feel, but it was such a magical place and the beach front there was second none.  They tore it down to build condos last year.  

The point I'm trying to get to is it was the last hotel on the beach.  Now it is all condo and beach house rentals.  But, if you find something on Vanderbilt I think there is a 99.9% chance that it will be very nice.  I have not seen anything that looked run down around there.  

Also if you are in the Naples area you have to visit Tru Lucks in Naples on or around Fifth Avenue.  Best service, best stone crab, best oysters I have EVER had.  Love the place.  

I think I'm rambling now, so I will stop.


----------



## Rhonda

Phyllis - I live in the area!  If you have any questions, feel free to PM me!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hi all!  just checking on our friends!  Glad to know everyone has faired well through the storms!


----------



## lisa8200

Nobody ever seems to be on when I am,,,,,Coincidence???????????


----------



## lisa8200

Maybe I should learn to be more of a people person


----------



## lisa8200

Or maybe I should learn not to suck the fun out of every post


----------



## lisa8200

on the bright side, I have deleted about three pages of post before hitting submit this morning


----------



## lisa8200

Hey, just like when I was a kid, all alone and talking to my self


----------



## lisa8200

your not alone


----------



## lisa8200

lisa8200 said:


> your not alone




  You don't count, apparently conversations have to be between two people, not personalities


----------



## Gatordad

you should talk to the blonde lisa


----------



## lisa8200

lisa8200 said:


> You don't count, apparently conversations have to be between two people, not personalities



Stop it you two


----------



## lisa8200

Gatordad said:


> you should talk to the blonde lisa



We have a couple of rules in this house, the big ones revolve around me not waking Blonde Lisa just because I'm bored and I'm not allowed to try and have a conversation until she has had at least a second cup of coffee . Apparently I tend to just go on and on and on, and this can annoy some people. I did learn early on that blonde Lisa was not the person I should annoy.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Just be thankful she is Blonde Lisa,,,,I've heard it's the Red head Lisa that you really have to be careful around.


----------



## lisa8200

I would try to get to 1500 by myself but, there are probably people just waiting to pounce when I hit 1499


----------



## lisa8200

for anyone who thinks their job is the worst


----------



## disney4dan

....."We have a couple of rules in this house, the big ones revolve around me not waking Blonde Lisa just because I'm bored and I'm not allowed to try and have a conversation until she has had at least a second cup of coffee . Apparently I tend to just go on and on and on, and this can annoy some people. I did learn early on that blonde Lisa was not the person I should annoy".....


I've learned to stop trying to brighten up the DW's morning with laughter and wise-guy comments; she has a built in timer that does not allow the smile to engage any time before noon!

Oh well, I'm a morning person and always will be.  Luckily, the littlest guy in the house is too, so I have some cheery company each morning.


----------



## lisa8200

My favorite is " don't let me sleep past 8:00 am ".yeah right. I just went and told her what time it was and I would be suprised if she is up by 9:00. I myself don't care when she wakes up as long as she does eventually. Most of the time I don't even try.


----------



## 2goofycampers

GOOD MORNING MIKE                         .Denise


----------



## lisa8200

Good morning, I stepped away for a little while


----------



## Gatordad

but you are back!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Mr Lisa...you are demented!!!! That was some funny single sided conversation goin on there!!!


----------



## lisa8200

Well I was back, and then I left again, now I'm back again.....


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Mr Lisa...you are demented!!!! That was some funny single sided conversation goin on there!!!



I should never be left alone without adult supervision,,,,or maybe that should be responsible supervision. Somwhow I get the feeling if I was left supervised by you the space time continueum would come unhinged...... It would be funny,,,but I'm not so sure it would be a good Idea....


----------



## 2goofycampers

Good morning GD & BDR         >Denise


----------



## lisa8200

1500 sneeking up on 1500...


----------



## 2goofycampers

let's go for it


----------



## 2goofycampers

I haven't much chance tho


----------



## lisa8200

You know someones going to sneak in on the last one...lets see who


----------



## 2goofycampers

ok


----------



## lisa8200

wait for it


----------



## 2goofycampers

I 'll bet Pete


----------



## lisa8200

1500


----------



## 2goofycampers

maybe not


----------



## 2goofycampers

NO sneaky people on Saturdays... congrats Mike


----------



## lisa8200

I'm suprised, maybe they just had pity on us and wanted to give us a chance


----------



## lisa8200

2goofycampers said:


> NO sneaky people on Saturdays... congrats Mike


 Thanks

and I hit 400 post, its a bonus


----------



## 2goofycampers

lisa8200 said:


> I'm suprised, maybe they just had pity on us and wanted to give us a chance



great bunch of people but we don't give pity posts.....LOL


----------



## lisa8200

2goofycampers said:


> great bunch of people but we don't give pity posts.....LOL




Want pity, go see this man





I PITY THE FOOL


----------



## Gatordad

2goofycampers said:


> I 'll bet Pete



pete only goes for post number one.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> Just be thankful she is Blonde Lisa,,,,I've heard it's the Red head Lisa that you really have to be careful around.



I resemble that.  well, not the Lisa part.  I must say, you are so right.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> pete only goes for post number one.



Hey Pete, did you take your finals yet?


----------



## AuburnJen92

CampingChristy said:


> Thanks Jen, I figured it out at photobucket.
> 
> How is practice going?  Have ya'll won a game recently?  I think about you and your team often!



Sorry, been off the boards the past couple of days with the school carnival and talking on the phone...DH says I never shut up!  Oh well!

My team has still only won 1 game.  That makes a total of 2 in the past two years.  We play our last game (because it would be the major miracle of the year if we won) in the first round of districts on Tuesday.  They have beaten us 10-2 and 15-4 so far.  But, I am going in with a smile on my face and encouraging to be the upset of the year!


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Jen cracks me up the way she talks about them kids!!!!!



If you had to deal with them all day, every day, you would too!  They are ALL on the same cycle now!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> OK, enough about The Gators and Dawgs.
> 
> A lot of people from Texas and Alabama here.  Any Texas or Bama alumni here?
> 
> Hook em horns!
> 
> Roll Tide.



How dare you post things like that on this forum!  This is a family forum!


----------



## AuburnJen92

kc5grw said:


> Samantha Brown's Disney Favs has been running for 20min now. It'll be back on at 12a CT.



I have it on DVR if anyone needs it.  Also, she is having another Disney series special next Friday at 10pm.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> How dare you post things like that on this forum!  This is a family forum!



I already told them to cut it out with those ugly pictures.

and finals are OVER, thank the Lord.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

> Originally Posted by ntsammy5
> OK, enough about The Gators and Dawgs.
> 
> A lot of people from Texas and Alabama here. Any Texas or Bama alumni here?
> 
> Hook em horns!
> 
> Roll Tide.



I'm Alabama Alumnus --- Roll Tide!
DH is Auburn Alumnus --- War Eagle!

Aren't we a marriage made in heaven  
DS has already chosen his college, UF for their School of Architecture so I guess it will be Go Gators for him


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I dont remember ever seeing a picture of an elephant in Alabama, no one I ever talked to from there mentioned it, then again I have never seen a wolverine around here (or a professional football team)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I dont remember ever seeing a picture of an elephant in Alabama, no one I ever talked to from there mentioned it, then again I have never seen a wolverine around here (or a professional football team)



Well, we DO have plenty of Hokies around here.


----------



## 77ed

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I dont remember ever seeing a picture of an elephant in Alabama, no one I ever talked to from there mentioned it, then again I have never seen a wolverine around here (or a professional football team)



I don't see many 'canes fans either.


----------



## AuburnJen92

OMG! I just finished reading the budget board and I laughed so hard I almost woke up DS4 from his nap.  Since naps don't happen that often, I now have an awful stomach ache from laughing and trying to be quiet.  Thanks guys, it was worth it!


----------



## CampingChristy

Jen I need a good laugh...any certain thread you suggest I go read?

How's the team coming!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

CampingChristy said:


> Jen I need a good laugh...any certain thread you suggest I go read?
> 
> How's the team coming!!



She was talking about this one:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1783910


if you haven't read it yet, you really must!  Just make sure you aren't drinking anything when you read it.  It could potentially be spit all over your computer screen or come out your nose if you do.


----------



## CampingChristy

Rhonda - you really could take the mod over there on the budget brd, she/he doesn't even keep them on topic!!!  Have you looked at the titles to some of their threads over there?  NOTHING about Disney or WDW.  I was about to pee my pants!!!


----------



## 77ed

I thought this was funny especially if you know motocross bikes and the difference between 2-stroke and 4-stroke. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Jki4OQA5D4&feature=related


----------



## Rhonda

CampingChristy said:


> Rhonda - you really could take the mod over there on the budget brd, she/he doesn't even keep them on topic!!!  Have you looked at the titles to some of their threads over there?  NOTHING about Disney or WDW.  I was about to pee my pants!!!



Yeah - I don't think the Budget Board necessarily has to be about Disney.  It's a board for people who are looking to save money, with the ultimate goal of being able to afford Disney.  So, there's all kinds of threads with coupons, savings, cheap stuff, etc.  

It's kind of like the Community Board.  Not all about Disney.


----------



## AuburnJen92

CampingChristy said:


> Jen I need a good laugh...any certain thread you suggest I go read?
> 
> How's the team coming!!



We are 1-19.  We play the last game on Tuesday.  They are all on the same cycle now and driving me nuts.  Thank GAWD that I have 1000 texts a month because I would have one obnoxious bill because of them.  They ask questions like:

"Coach, there are clouds out today, are we having practice?"

I kid you not!


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> She was talking about this one:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1783910
> 
> 
> if you haven't read it yet, you really must!  Just make sure you aren't drinking anything when you read it.  It could potentially be spit all over your computer screen or come out your nose if you do.



Oh Man, I was sure glad that I didn't have anything to drink!  I would have been  buying a new computer!


----------



## lisa8200

AuburnJen92 said:


> We are 1-19.  We play the last game on Tuesday.  They are all on the same cycle now and driving me nuts.  Thank GAWD that I have 1000 texts a month because I would have one obnoxious bill because of them.  They ask questions like:
> 
> "Coach, there are clouds out today, are we having practice?"
> 
> I kid you not!


The old timers that work for the state used to tell me that 3 drops per acre is considered rain,,  Pack it in, let go back to the office..


----------



## RvUsa

I'M BACK!!!  The dsl was fixed today!!  We were gone, so don't know what was the problem, but there was a phone message saying they replaced the box on the side of my house, and we were up and running!!!

So.... now what do I do?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

PolynesianPixie said:


> She was talking about this one:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1783910
> 
> 
> if you haven't read it yet, you really must!  Just make sure you aren't drinking anything when you read it.  It could potentially be spit all over your computer screen or come out your nose if you do.



Thanks for the link. That was some good readin'!


----------



## CampingChristy

Rhonda said:


> Yeah - I don't think the Budget Board necessarily has to be about Disney.  It's a board for people who are looking to save money, with the ultimate goal of being able to afford Disney.  So, there's all kinds of threads with coupons, savings, cheap stuff, etc.
> 
> It's kind of like the Community Board.  Not all about Disney.



HAHA  Can you tell I only come to the camping site!!  I only like you people here!! 

Thanks for correcting my ignorance!!


----------



## stacktester

Christy I really feel bad I forgot your card. BTW, you got a beer?


----------



## CampingChristy

AuburnJen92 said:


> We are 1-19.  We play the last game on Tuesday.  They are all on the same cycle now and driving me nuts.  Thank GAWD that I have 1000 texts a month because I would have one obnoxious bill because of them.  They ask questions like:
> 
> "Coach, there are clouds out today, are we having practice?"
> 
> I kid you not!



Working around teens all day myself, I don't doubt this one bit!

What blows my mind is the parents that call the school and want us to know each and every detail of their childrens schedule.  Now we TRY to keep up with games, practices and such.  But you know as a coach the front office is not always privy to your every schedule change.  Man we get a lot of flack for not knowing everything.  I want to ask these parents if they even talk to their teenagers?????

OK, off my soap box.  I love teachers and teens!!  Parents are a challenge!


----------



## CampingChristy

stacktester said:


> Christy I really feel bad I forgot your card. BTW, you got a beer?



Sure come on over!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

CampingChristy said:


> Working around teens all day myself, I don't doubt this one bit!
> 
> What blows my mind is the parents that call the school and want us to know each and every detail of their childrens schedule.  Now we TRY to keep up with games, practices and such.  But you know as a coach the front office is not always privy to your every schedule change.  Man we get a lot of flack for not knowing everything.  I want to ask these parents if they even talk to their teenagers?????
> 
> OK, off my soap box.  I love teachers and teens!!  Parents are a challenge!



I have to talk to the ladies at the front desk everyday because one of my many hats at school is to program the plasma screens for the announcements and pictures that run during school everyday.  I always let them know and give them my cell number in case they get a call.  I know I am the only one that does it, but I know it makes their lives a little easier, so I try to help a bit.  I agree with you, if we could leave the parents that never ask their children what is going on out of the equation, the world would be a better place!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Ok, here is my useless chit chat for the day...can anyone guess (other that PP, cuz I already told her) what is on my arm?


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> Ok, here is my useless chit chat for the day...can anyone guess (other that PP, cuz I already told her) what is on my arm?


 
Jen-

Do you have matching marks on your ankles or feet?  Eeeeyeewww!  White dots from crocs!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

My whole arm was the watch line color after the cast and that is from being outside with my stupid watch on, and yes, my feet are that white too!  No crocs though, I can't wear something that reminds me of an alligator.  I know you understand.


----------



## des1954

Hey, Goofy4Donald!!  Did Rog ever cough up them foodstamps?

Ummm, pass me a piece of jerky, while yer at it!!


Okay everyone who posted on the BB.... you all are to be royally commended!!!

Psssttt... do they know you can't get the dining plan at FtW except when staying in a cabin???  I see none of you bothered telling them that!  

I had a tiring day at THD, and ya'll brightened me up!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Psssttt... do they know you can't get the dining plan at FtW except when staying in a cabin???  I see none of you bothered telling them that!



Now, why would anyone want to tell them that?  That would spoil all the fun!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> Hey, Goofy4Donald!!  Did Rog ever cough up them foodstamps?
> 
> Ummm, pass me a piece of jerky, while yer at it!!



Wasnt that hilarious!!! Goofy4Donald is the schiznit!!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wasnt that hilarious!!! Goofy4Donald is the schiznit!!


Yes indeed!!  But, so are you, Rog!!  (Poor BDD - doesn't feel welcomed at the BB - boo hoo!!)

Hey ---- I'm gonna find a way to come and crash your GG Memorial Day Weekend!!!  I've got a neat little trailer I can hook up to my bicycle, so I can bring all kinds of BEER!!!  

I'm using DH's laptop.... I am so NOT used to the built in mouse "thingy"!!


----------



## des1954

I gotta go... DH is yappin at me that I'm missing too much of Torchwood & he doesn't want to play "catch-up".

TTFN, ya'll!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Y'all are missing Modern Marvels on the History channel. Here's a useless fact it just showed:

Producer Jack Douglas scored the music for the Rock 'n' Roller Coaster by 
riding it "like a hundred times" with a computer strapped to his knees.


----------



## RvUsa

des1954 said:


> Yes indeed!!  But, so are you, Rog!!  (Poor BDD - doesn't feel welcomed at the BB - boo hoo!!)
> 
> Hey ---- I'm gonna find a way to come and crash your GG Memorial Day Weekend!!!  I've got a neat little trailer I can hook up to my bicycle, so I can bring all kinds of BEER!!!
> 
> I'm using DH's laptop.... I am so NOT used to the built in mouse "thingy"!!



  I got you saying thingy!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

i think you got us all sayin thingy!


----------



## RvUsa

What can I say, my thingy is contagious!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> What can I say, my thingy is contagious!!!



but you have to be careful on how you use the thingy, it can get you in trouble


----------



## RvUsa

My thingy has never hurt anyone...


----------



## HappyCamper87

Okay I click the last page on this thread to catch up and 

JOHN IS TALKING ABOUT HIS THINGY!

Really what is the world coming to


----------



## AuburnJen92

HappyCamper87 said:


> Okay I click the last page on this thread to catch up and
> 
> JOHN IS TALKING ABOUT HIS THINGY!
> 
> Really what is the world coming to



Now you know darn well that reading the last page of the UCCThread is like reading the last page of a novel first.  Shame on you!


----------



## HappyCamper87

Okay, I was cheating a little bit.


----------



## Rhonda

des1954 said:


> do they know you can't get the dining plan at FtW except when staying in a cabin???



Yes, you can get the Dining Plan with campsites, you just can't get FREE DINING, unless you're in a cabin.


----------



## RvUsa

Watch, I have 1000+ posts and not one tag, but that will catch the tag fairy's eye, and I will be stuck with a tag about my thingy forever.


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> What can I say, my thingy is contagious!!!



They've got medicine for that!


----------



## djblu883

Has the baby been born yet? I'm not on much and missed the announcement if it has....so??????     Details!!!


----------



## ~Kristina~

But I'm still very excited.  I got free tickets to the Red Wings game yesterday against the Predators.  It was awesome and the Wings won.  I didn't take dh with me though, he stayed home with the kids and my best friend came with.  Here's our photo...I'm the blonde. 

http://www.printroom.com/ViewGaller...serid=rwfanfoto&gallery_id=1031618&image_id=2

It was my first playoff game and I've been watching the Wings since I was 12.


----------



## RvUsa

Cool, looks like fun.  I would love to go to a penguin playoff game, but they have been sold out all season.  I hate to tell you, that the pens are gonna win it all!!!


----------



## ~Kristina~

RvUsa said:


> Cool, looks like fun.  I would love to go to a penguin playoff game, but they have been sold out all season.  I hate to tell you, that the pens are gonna win it all!!!



We'll see...


----------



## 2goofycampers

djblu883 said:


> Has the baby been born yet? I'm not on much and missed the announcement if it has....so??????     Details!!!



not yet,,,,far as we know.


----------



## Rhonda

I just found some dancing empanadas, and wanted to share!


----------



## 2goofycampers

now I need to wake up Frank so we can go eat Mexican....


----------



## lisa8200

no post since late last night ????? what happened, did you guys go out and get night jobs..


----------



## Rhonda

Wow - it must have been the dancing empanadas!  Everyone was in shock!


----------



## clkelley

So is that a record for this thread of "non" posting??!!!

Yesterday was really busy for me.  We got soooo much done around the house, got the yard cut, I got my camper back from the dealer after getting some warranty work done.  (Got a new back kitchen hatch.  It doesn't leak any more!!!!!!)  I also backed it into my driveway all by my self with no help and got it in there straight and in the right spot!!!!!!!!!  I added a few pictures to my blog of the repairs and how the new hatch works better.


----------



## djblu883

lol too funny..where did you find dancing food?


----------



## AuburnJen92

Rhonda said:


> I just found some dancing empanadas, and wanted to share!



 that just doesn't look right


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Rhonda said:


> I just found some dancing empanadas, and wanted to share!



LOL! That would go good with Dancing Beer:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=5337411
Now that's disturbing


----------



## domesticdiva

How many of you have found the crazy networking site of facebook? The dis is becoming my new facebook. I'll need to start a network on there for all of us Disney Addicts!! Heehee


----------



## chief19spixi

ahh you see im not a face book nut but I am a myspace nut!! I got my page with disney all over it!! LOL  If your on go ahead and add me.
myspace.com/onetinybyte


----------



## ntsammy5

this thread will be around for long, but look at it of you get a chance.  This guy is priceless (and insulting)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1790345


----------



## Colson39

Wanted to post this here too, just for those that don't read the other thread   Just waiting for my mom to get out of the shower and we're on our way!!!

UPDATE

Beth's water just broke (at least we're pretty sure it did, considering all of a sudden she ran into the bathroom wondering why she had wet herself...lol).

We called the doctor and they're sending us to the hospital.  Actually, we had just come back from lunch with our mom's, and we were all sitting at her mom's house when it all went down, so to speak.

We're missing a few things so my mom and I are going to go pick them up, and her mom and her are on the way to the hospital (she's not having any contractions or anything yet).  Dad is on his way from the horse track, and we're all going to meet up at the hospital.

So I can't give you a definite winner yet, but it's REALLY close 

P.S. I'm trying to fight back the nerves right now...lol

I don't know when I'll get back online, might be a day or two, but the "three" of us will see you guys soon


----------



## homebrew2

Colson39 said:


> Wanted to post this here too, just for those that don't read the other thread   Just waiting for my mom to get out of the shower and we're on our way!!!
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Beth's water just broke (at least we're pretty sure it did, considering all of a sudden she ran into the bathroom wondering why she had wet herself...lol).
> 
> We called the doctor and they're sending us to the hospital.  Actually, we had just come back from lunch with our mom's, and we were all sitting at her mom's house when it all went down, so to speak.
> 
> We're missing a few things so my mom and I are going to go pick them up, and her mom and her are on the way to the hospital (she's not having any contractions or anything yet).  Dad is on his way from the horse track, and we're all going to meet up at the hospital.
> 
> So I can't give you a definite winner yet, but it's REALLY close
> 
> P.S. I'm trying to fight back the nerves right now...lol
> 
> I don't know when I'll get back online, might be a day or two, but the "three" of us will see you guys soon



YAY....  You're about to be a DAD


----------



## VACAMPER

Calm those nerves and good luck.


----------



## lisa8200




----------



## RvUsa

Tell her to hold that kid in, the date I guessed is days away!!!  LOL  Good luck!


----------



## domesticdiva

Woohoo!! Congratulations!! Good luck!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

ntsammy5 said:


> this thread will be around for long, but look at it of you get a chance.  This guy is priceless (and insulting)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1790345



Thanks for more good readin'!

....now whar'in tarnation is my spittoon? I gotta get rid of dis here backer!

.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Colson39 said:


> I don't know when I'll get back online, might be a day or two, but the "three" of us will see you guys soon



*WOO HOO! CONGRATS! *


----------



## kc5grw

Colson39 said:


> I don't know when I'll get back online, might be a day or two, but the "three" of us will see you guys soon


 
Congrats. Hope everything goes smoothly for your wife.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Good Luck Colson!  Here is to a safe and beautiful delivery!


----------



## chief19spixi

Colsen I wish you and your wife the best!!


----------



## Gatordad

Colson39 said:


> Wanted to post this here too, just for those that don't read the other thread   Just waiting for my mom to get out of the shower and we're on our way!!!
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Beth's water just broke (at least we're pretty sure it did, considering all of a sudden she ran into the bathroom wondering why she had wet herself...lol).
> 
> We called the doctor and they're sending us to the hospital.  Actually, we had just come back from lunch with our mom's, and we were all sitting at her mom's house when it all went down, so to speak.
> 
> We're missing a few things so my mom and I are going to go pick them up, and her mom and her are on the way to the hospital (she's not having any contractions or anything yet).  Dad is on his way from the horse track, and we're all going to meet up at the hospital.
> 
> So I can't give you a definite winner yet, but it's REALLY close
> 
> P.S. I'm trying to fight back the nerves right now...lol
> 
> I don't know when I'll get back online, might be a day or two, but the "three" of us will see you guys soon




Hey, stop hijacking my thread, you have your own.  oh and good luck again, i'm sure everything will be awesome.


----------



## chief19spixi

oh geeze.. and he never stops!!! LOL


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rhonda said:


> I just found some dancing empanadas, and wanted to share!



Could I have a Margarita with that?


----------



## VACAMPER

I need one too.  I'm trying to clean the TT out and wash up all the laundry. All while going through Fort withdraws.  Hot sunny Fl. to cold damp Va.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> I need one too.  I'm trying to clean the TT out and wash up all the laundry. All while going through Fort withdraws.  Hot sunny Fl. to cold damp Va.



Wanna come over for one?


----------



## VACAMPER

Don't tempt me.  You won't know what to do when i show up on your doorstep.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Don't tempt me.  You won't know what to do when i show up on your doorstep.



 I imagine I'd hand you a Margarita!  I better go check if I have tequila!

Seriously, though, when you get everyone well, come on over!  When we get our pool open, the girls can swim, and the moms can hang out pool side with some frosty beverages.  I even have umbrellas!


----------



## VACAMPER

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Us3

VACamper...we spotted your site while looping but you guys were always gone when we drove by!  Hope you had a great time like we did!  We were in loop 100 and loved it.

BTW, I just posted a pic of our campsite in the other forum and hope to have a trip report done soon!


----------



## VACAMPER

We had a great time.  Started out a little wet as you know.  Can't wait to read your trip report.  Sorry we missed you.  We missed everybody sounds like.  We spent way to much time at the parks.  My feet still hurt.  Never again.  More time at the Fort next time.


----------



## clkelley

OK, who let it get so cold!!!!!  It's only 45 right now and the high is 48.  It's supposed to warm!!!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

clkelley said:


> OK, who let it get so cold!!!!!  It's only 45 right now and the high is 48.  It's supposed to warm!!!!!!!



No kidding!!!!  We had nearly 80 degree temps Friday, and will again later this week, but today the high is in the 40's and we could get 2 inches of SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!  What's the deal!!!!????


----------



## AuburnJen92

I actually had to get my jacket back out of the closet this morning!  It was 51, I had just put all that stuff away!  Brr!


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> this thread will be around for long, but look at it of you get a chance. This guy is priceless (and insulting)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1790345


 
Yep... gotta say ol' Troy is a regular, "better than anyone" azz!!

But I loved this reply:

_*You know what's scarier?* _
_I went to this other place called the "Magic Kingdom" where there is a wide dispursal of this drug...on the street it's known as "pixie dust"...I've heard it causes happiness in varying amounts but is a downer once you leave..._

_I saw some retched things when I was there...there were these men on this boat ride, who had guns and were shooting them in the air, then I saw they had rounded up all of these women from a town they invaded and they were SELLING them to the other men, I believe they were pirates!_

_The debauchery doesn't end there...there is also an area that glorifies viewing of DEAD PEOPLE!! I kid you not!_

_All over the park I witnessed numerous displays of people wearing similar outfits and colors, CLEARLY gang activity going on there..._

_They were also selling fattening things in the streets like ice cream and funnel cake with no limits on how many you could purchase and eat! Little kids were around, what kind of impression do you think that leaves!_

_Then there's this show called the Monster's Inc Laugh Floor...do you know what those initials are?...****...if THAT isn't a secret message I don't know what is...._

_Clearly there are many problems with this "Magic" Kingdom that must be addressed...since this and other parks seem to be so unsafe, I'm going to Cypress Gardens and staying there...._

Priceless!!!

Oh, and yes, the thread's been closed down!!


----------



## des1954

Hey!!! It sounds like we're going to have a new "Dis-er" at any time!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well for Chris, Beth & Reilly!!


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> We had a great time.  Started out a little wet as you know.  Can't wait to read your trip report.  Sorry we missed you.  We missed everybody sounds like.  We spent way to much time at the parks.  My feet still hurt.  Never again.  More time at the Fort next time.



We spent a lot of time at the Fort this time and LOVED IT!  We did hit each park if only for a couple of hours.  We bit the bullet and bought ap's, so we are actually considering a trip or two during the summer also!  (i said i'd never go during the summer)


----------



## JCJRSmith

This day is getting tougher.  I started reading messages while eating my lunch at work and now I don't want to go back to work.  Reading messages and listening to The Psychedelic Furs...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

JCJRSmith said:


> This day is getting tougher.  I started reading messages while eating my lunch at work and now I don't want to go back to work.  Reading messages and listening to The Psychedelic Furs...



I love pretty in pink!!!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

JCJRSmith said:


> This day is getting tougher.  I started reading messages while eating my lunch at work and now I don't want to go back to work.  Reading messages and listening to The Psychedelic Furs...



On my lunch break now and I know the feeling....Don't wanna make it worse, but today is only Monday


----------



## AuburnJen92

My lunch break isn't long enough and it is hard to type with one hand (while the other is shoving something in my face)  Argh!


----------



## JCJRSmith

PolynesianPixie said:


> I love pretty in pink!!!!



That song was just ending as I read your message


----------



## AuburnJen92

I have "It's in the Way That You Use It" by Eric Clapton going...very relaxing...

(from the Color of Money Soundtrack)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

JCJRSmith said:


> That song was just ending as I read your message



ok, did we used to hang out in high school?  I mean, between the furs, MP and Princess Bride you have about covered my dorky HS days in Stewartstown, PA! Just add SNL and stories of cow tipping!



AuburnJen92 said:


> I have "It's in the Way That You Use It" by Eric Clapton going...very relaxing...
> 
> (from the Color of Money Soundtrack)



I've been listening to "Raising sands" lately. Hubby left it in the CD player and I kinda like it.  I sang an Allison Krauss song in my sisters wedding and I've been a fan ever since!


----------



## stacktester

Us3 said:


> VACamper...we spotted your site while looping but you guys were always gone when we drove by!  Hope you had a great time like we did!  We were in loop 100 and loved it.
> 
> BTW, I just posted a pic of our campsite in the other forum and hope to have a trip report done soon!



Hurry up with a trip report Sonya. I was at the fort Friday for lunch and saw your cart at the Outpost Cart Parking. What park did you hit?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> Hurry up with a trip report Sonya. I was at the fort Friday for lunch and saw your cart at the Outpost Cart Parking. What park did you hit?



Name dropper


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Tent Camping Mom said:


> On my lunch break now and I know the feeling....Don't wanna make it worse, but today is only Monday



On the plus side, you did get post 1600!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Sweeet! And I just noticed I'm getting very close to my 1000th post. I don't yap that much do I?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

oops. Double post.


----------



## AuburnJen92

hey, if you post that three more times, you WILL hit 1K!


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> Hurry up with a trip report Sonya. I was at the fort Friday for lunch and saw your cart at the Outpost Cart Parking. What park did you hit?


 
What were you doing there??? FtW is a little tooooo far to drive for lunch from Jax, and I don't recall any "stacks" that need testing at FtW!!??!! 

Were you camping.... AGAIN???


----------



## Us3

stacktester said:


> Hurry up with a trip report Sonya. I was at the fort Friday for lunch and saw your cart at the Outpost Cart Parking. What park did you hit?



We hit Epcot on Friday morning for a few hours...then back at the Fort for the rest of the day.  It was very depressing knowing we were leaving the next morning...same feeling you guys had when we met you the Friday before!   Oh, and if I had been thinking more clearly after that long drive we would have invited you guys over that evening for drinks!  Next time for sure!


----------



## Us3

I about fell off the cart I was laughing so hard when I saw this (or maybe it was the Kungaloosh).  Some carts just wont move out of the way...


----------



## stacktester

Us3 said:


> We hit Epcot on Friday morning for a few hours...then back at the Fort for the rest of the day.  It was very depressing knowing we were leaving the next morning...same feeling you guys had when we met you the Friday before!   Oh, and if I had been thinking more clearly after that long drive we would have invited you guys over that evening for drinks!  Next time for sure!



After my lunch I walked to the Meadows and over to 900 loop bus stop. A bus had stopped to unload a wheelchair passenger and this guy in a red Durango gets mad because he's waiting too long I guess and floors it around the bus where 2 golf carts are stopped waiting patiently. He just about hit them and a lady who was walking across the street. He drove up to the parking spots right next to 900 loop and strolls over to the Meadows. I wanted to say something but after my boat incident with the senior folks I said forget it. Some people deserve to be beat to sleep. PERIOD!!!!!!


----------



## stacktester

des1954 said:


> What were you doing there??? FtW is a little tooooo far to drive for lunch from Jax, and I don't recall any "stacks" that need testing at FtW!!??!!
> 
> Were you camping.... AGAIN???



Actually WDW has their own power plant behind the Magic Kingdom. I don't test it but Disney does have stacks at the parks (boilers) that are tested annually. I was actually testing one back during the Reagan era when he came to MK. Secret Service made us stop while he was there because the probe that pulls the sample from the stack looks like it could fire bullets lol. That was back in the late 80's.


----------



## chief19spixi

Us3 said:


> I about fell off the cart I was laughing so hard when I saw this (or maybe it was the Kungaloosh). Some carts just wont move out of the way...


The sad thing is that this sight is just too common!! LOL


----------



## Us3

I guess the funny thing that you really cant see from the picture is that the bus was right on the cart pushing them.  The cart was at full speed for sure (still blurry with my sports setting).  We could not stop laughing which is probably why the guy is looking at us when I took his pic! haha  Smile for the camera!


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> Actually WDW has their own power plant behind the Magic Kingdom. I don't test it but Disney does have stacks at the parks (boilers) that are tested annually. I was actually testing one back during the Reagan era when he came to MK. Secret Service made us stop while he was there because the probe that pulls the sample from the stack looks like it could fire bullets lol. That was back in the late 80's.


 
Okay, Donnie... I'll buy that.

But that doesn't 'splain whatchu doin' so far away from home??


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Okay, Donnie... I'll buy that.
> 
> But that doesn't 'splain whatchu doin' so far away from home??



Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## stacktester

OK OK Nosey mortals. I was at a concrete company that makes barrier walls like you see on the interstate. It's on Sawdust Trail. You wanna know the company name and my point of contact too? Kinda sucked not having DD there.


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> OK OK Nosey mortals. I was at a concrete company that makes barrier walls like you see on the interstate. It's on Sawdust Trail. You wanna know the company name and my point of contact too? Kinda sucked not having DD there.


 
Yowch, Donnie!!  Just ribbin' ya cause you were at FtW & we weren't!  Sorry


----------



## Dis Dawg

des1954 said:


> Yowch, Donnie!!  Just ribbin' ya cause you were at FtW & we weren't!  Sorry



What's the big deal? I often travel 2.5-3 hrs for lunch. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## des1954

Dis Dawg said:


> What's the big deal? I often travel 2.5-3 hrs for lunch. Doesn't everyone?


 
Not at today's gas prices!!


----------



## chef_mickey

NOOOOO!!!!!!! the most we ever drive is about 1 hr. or less. unless we are going to Benagans or how ever you spell it(its a irish pub) good food


----------



## des1954

HI CHEF!!!   

 

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## stacktester

des1954 said:


> Yowch, Donnie!!  Just ribbin' ya cause you were at FtW & we weren't!  Sorry



Oh I'm just playin. I was supposed to do this place while we were there but they had some problems when we were in town so I had to make a special trip. It's only 10 miles from the fort. Go figure.


----------



## djblu883

stacktester said:


> Oh I'm just playin. I was supposed to do this place while we were there but they had some problems when we were in town so I had to make a special trip. It's only 10 miles from the fort. Go figure.



gosh I wish when I had problems at work I could go to the Fort lol


----------



## RvUsa

Where is everyone?  This thread has been pretty dead the last couple of days, and My place has really died down too, except for the spam... I want to put them all in a room and take a pipe in with me and well you know....


----------



## clkelley

Been pretty busy lately.  Work has really picked up. I'm doing really well in a Poker Tournament right now.


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> Where is everyone?  This thread has been pretty dead the last couple of days, and My place has really died down too, except for the spam... I want to put them all in a room and take a pipe in with me and well you know....




 I think some people are getting those last minute taxes done! 

_________


----------



## Momof626x3

I'm here just trying to catch up after being sick for awhile.


----------



## 2goofycampers

stacktester said:


> OK OK  I was at a concrete company that makes barrier walls like you see on the interstate. It's on Sawdust Trail. You wanna know the company name and my point of contact too?



this sounds like Donnie talking to DW's.......


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Where is everyone?  This thread has been pretty dead the last couple of days, and My place has really died down too, except for the spam... I want to put them all in a room and take a pipe in with me and well you know....



We're all awaiting the Olsen baby.

Nobody has been terribley disagreable in the last few days to get the rest of us riled up. Anybody want to volunteer to be a ******* to get the rest of us talking?

*would you re-post the direct link to your forum?  I've clicked on your Click here thingy   but I can't get to the forum, so I've given up.


----------



## RvUsa

Ami, are you clicking the link to the around the fire forum in the menu at the top?  or in the text in the middle of the page, I just tried it, and had no problem.  But if there is a problem, just let me know.  I need to fix it right away.

Here is my forum link http://www.rvusa.org/dev/forum/


The review pages are going to be done today or tomorrow (I hope), and where they will be on the page permanently.  There is a place for everybody to add a campground to the map and then review it.

Let me know if the link works, as well as the one on the home page.

Thanks guys


----------



## ntsammy5

John, when I click in the middle of your home page I get this:

Welcome to the RvUsa.Org Around the Fire Forum page.  We are currently installing the PhpBB bulletin board software.  Please check back soon to join us.  I hope this works.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Ami, are you clicking the link to the around the fire forum in the menu at the top?  or in the text in the middle of the page, I just tried it, and had no problem.  But if there is a problem, just let me know.  I need to fix it right away.
> 
> Here is my forum link http://www.rvusa.org/dev/forum/
> 
> 
> The review pages are going to be done today or tomorrow (I hope), and where they will be on the page permanently.  There is a place for everybody to add a campground to the map and then review it.
> 
> Let me know if the link works, as well as the one on the home page.
> 
> Thanks guys



Ok, Ok.  So sometimes you need to hold my hand and guide me through.  I got it now....for now anyway.

Thanks


----------



## RvUsa

Al, thanks, and Ami thanks,  there should be an automatic redirect to the forum page from there.  I will double check that with my little indian buddy today!


----------



## chief19spixi

it is either too early or I am not awake yet.. never mind ... I get it now!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

When are taxes due?  

-


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Ok, two more posts and I'll have my 1000th. Well, after this post, just one more. Actually, I like the 999 better. Reminds me of the 999 haunting ghosts.

I can edit this post all day long and never get past the 999.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I REALLLLLLLLLLY need to get my butt to H&RBlock today!!!! I HATE having to owe so much every year. I remember back in the old days when I would look forward to income tax returns!!!!

Hey, whats going on with that BONUS thingy we were supposed to be seeing this year....I havent heard anything about it lately!! Has anyone recieved one yet?? Did they cancel it?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Happy 1000th Tent Camping Mom!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

I just sent mine yesterday.  They're still sending it, Rog -- probably in June.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ppppffffttt...Junes TOO LATE!!!! I need that tax bonus to pay my taxes!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I am contagious, I got Rog saying "thingy"    hey, where did the dancing banana go?  He is not there anymore.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yeah...yesterday, I couldnt find the "rolleyes" guy.....I was concerned...how can I get my point accross without an eyeroller?????

How can John stress his emotions without a dancing banana!!!

We need or facial expressions, man!!!


----------



## ntsammy5




----------



## AuburnJen92

I got a THINGY in the mail saying that there were two mailings, based on the first letter of your last name.  One mailing was the first part of may and the second the middle of may.  Here is the breakdown...

if you filed..you get 600 per filer and 300 per kid...

was i the only one that got that in the mail?


----------



## RvUsa

Where did you get a banana?  My banana is missing....


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> Where did you get a banana?  My banana is missing....


 I hope that doesn't upset your wife! (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

1000th post!  

Now to more serious yapping....I found a couple of websites that say when we will receive our tax rebates. It's based on the last two digits of your social security number. One site had us receiving ours at the end of September. This site has us receiving ours in July:

Direct Deposit: Depending on the last two numbers of your Social Security Number, your rebate should be deposited by:

00-20: May 2
21-75: May 9
76-99: May 16

By Mail: Depending on the last two numbers of your Social Security Number, your rebate check should be mailed by:

00-09: May 16
10-18: May 23
19-25: May 30
26-38: June 6
39-51: June 13
52-63: June 20
64-75: June 27
76-87: July 4
88-99: July 11

I just now went straight to the horse's mouth and found it on the IRS website. The schedule above is on par with the IRS website.


----------



## RvUsa

You know, they want you to spend those things on durable goods to help stimulate the economy... We are going break the rules and spend it on stupid things like groceries and diesel,  you know, dumb stuff to live our lifes...


----------



## ntsammy5

VACAMPER said:


> I hope that doesn't upset your wife! (sorry couldn't resist)



You beat me to it!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Tent Camping Mom said:


> 1000th post!
> 
> Now to more serious yapping....I found a couple of websites that say when we will receive our tax rebates. It's based on the last two digits of your social security number. One site had us receiving ours at the end of September. This site has us receiving ours in July:
> 
> Direct Deposit: Depending on the last two numbers of your Social Security Number, your rebate should be deposited by:
> 
> 00-20: May 2
> 21-75: May 9
> 76-99: May 16
> 
> By Mail: Depending on the last two numbers of your Social Security Number, your rebate check should be mailed by:
> 
> 00-09: May 16
> 10-18: May 23
> 19-25: May 30
> 26-38: June 6
> 39-51: June 13
> 52-63: June 20
> 64-75: June 27
> 76-87: July 4
> 88-99: July 11
> 
> I just now went straight to the horse's mouth and found it on the IRS website. The schedule above is on par with the IRS website.



oh crap, that is right, not the last name, SS#, boy, i get the idiot award today


----------



## JCJRSmith

RvUsa said:


> Where is everyone?  This thread has been pretty dead the last couple of days, and My place has really died down too, except for the spam... I want to put them all in a room and take a pipe in with me and well you know....



Having spent the better part of the last few months removing spyware, virii, trojans, backdoors, and other malware from my customers computers I am convinced that there is a special circle of Hades reserved for spammers and malware writers.


----------



## JCJRSmith

PolynesianPixie said:


> ok, did we used to hang out in high school?  I mean, between the furs, MP and Princess Bride you have about covered my dorky HS days in Stewartstown, PA! Just add SNL and stories of cow tipping!




I doubt it.  After seeing your picture, I believe I am significantly older than you (gratuated high school in 1978).   
The P-furs album I was listening to actually belongs to SWMBO, but I like them too.


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ppppffffttt...Junes TOO LATE!!!! I need that tax bonus to pay my taxes!!!



It's my understanding that we need to file 2007 taxes to generate the tax rebate check. If you file electronically and have a refund direct deposited into your bank account then you will receive your gov. tax rebate check that way. If you mail your taxes in and receive a refund or pay via the mail, they will be mailing you the check, and that would take longer.


I am confused as to how much we are receiving. As I've read it's $300.00 per person or $600.00 per couple and then an additional $300.00 for each dependent. My son told me he thought he was receiving $600.00 as an individual..so maybe I'm wrong. 
Also confused by whether I will receive the $300.00 credit for daughter 20 full time student. as we claim her as a dependent..but she also files her own tax return because she works part time.   I'm not sure if she get's it sent to her..or if we get it included in ours. Since she "owes"  money this year..and mom and dad paid it...I hope we get her portion included in ours.
Guess I ought to call the accountant. Those poor folks are probably going out there minds today..so I think I'll wait a bit.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

AuburnJen92 said:


> oh crap, that is right, not the last name, SS#, boy, i get the idiot award today



Ummm...nope...there is a very limited amount of idiot awards manufactured each year...And Im afraid Ive hogged them all up....you'll have to wait your turn or make a REAL attempt at idocy!!!!

*JCJRS*...I think was in 3rd grade in 78.....but life has a funny way of evening us all out after 35......at our age, your either under 35, or OLD. I'm pretty sure we're all in the OLD category for the most part. Thank god Walt created Disney so that we can convince ourselves otherwise!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

JCJRSmith said:


> Having spent the better part of the last few months removing spyware, virii, trojans, backdoors, and other malware from my customers computers I am convinced that there is a special circle of Hades reserved for spammers and malware writers.



We can only hope.... there are some sick individuals out there!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> *JCJRS*...I think was in 3rd grade in 78.....but life has a funny way of evening us all out after 35......



I was over 30 then but not yet 35.  I'm about as evened out as I'll ever get........


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> I was over 30 then but not yet 35.  I'm about as evened out as I'll ever get........



Like a well polished piece of marble, right?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

JCJRSmith said:


> I doubt it.  After seeing your picture, I believe I am significantly older than you (gratuated high school in 1978).
> The P-furs album I was listening to actually belongs to SWMBO, but I like them too.



Oh...yeah, you're older.   



auntie said:


> It's my understanding that we need to file 2007 taxes to generate the tax rebate check. If you file electronically and have a refund direct deposited into your bank account then you will receive your gov. tax rebate check that way. If you mail your taxes in and receive a refund or pay via the mail, they will be mailing you the check, and that would take longer.
> 
> 
> I am confused as to how much we are receiving. As I've read it's $300.00 per person or $600.00 per couple and then an additional $300.00 for each dependent. My son told me he thought he was receiving $600.00 as an individual..so maybe I'm wrong.
> Also confused by whether I will receive the $300.00 credit for daughter 20 full time student. as we claim her as a dependent..but she also files her own tax return because she works part time.   I'm not sure if she get's it sent to her..or if we get it included in ours. Since she "owes"  money this year..and mom and dad paid it...I hope we get her portion included in ours.
> Guess I ought to call the accountant. Those poor folks are probably going out there minds today..so I think I'll wait a bit.



I'm confused by this thingy, too.  You get so much, but if you make more than X then you may or may _not_ get said amount.  If you claimed kiddos than you could get some for them, but only if you get the child tax credit.  I'm very confused, but I know that we'll get somewhere between $*0* and $1500 on May 9.  Here's hoping it's more than less.  I could use it for FW!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

We are having our taxes done this afternoon....talk about waiting until the last minute !!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Me too Shannon....nothing like a little last minute tax stress! The USPS still stays open till midnight on the 15th, right?


----------



## des1954

I did "Turbo Tax" filing back in February & owed an additional amount.  T-T said to make sure you had enough in your checking account to cover the payment, which would be withdrawn on 4/14.  Just for grins I checked my bank account online yesterday, and at 12:01am on 4/14, the amount I owed the IRS was withdrawn!!!  POOF! (And very punctual, I must say!)


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Me too Shannon....nothing like a little last minute tax stress! The USPS still stays open till midnight on the 15th, right?


 
I think one main post office in each town stays open til midnight tonite, Rog.  Then, your money can go POOF, too!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

JCJRSmith said:


> Having spent the better part of the last few months removing spyware, virii, trojans, backdoors, and other malware from my customers computers I am convinced that there is a special circle of Hades reserved for spammers and malware writers.


 

Best thing for these folks is to cut off their hands, and not let them near a computer ever again.

Light punishment I know, but, there it is.


----------



## VACAMPER

Iwould die if i had to pay.  We always file single no dependents just to make sure.  I need my returns for vacation money.


----------



## clkelley

I think it's $600 per person, $1200 for a couple, and $300 for dependents under 17. (If they qualify for the child tax credit, they qualify for the rebate.)

If you are claiming your 20YO daughter as your dependent, no check for her.

She is too old to claim under your taxes for the rebate, but since she is listed as a dependant on your taxes, she can't get her own rebate.

Now, you listed the dates by SS#, for couples, for married, filing joint, is that the primary SS#, or will I get my money on one date, and DH get his money on another date???


----------



## chief19spixi

Shannone1 said:


> We are having our taxes done this afternoon....talk about waiting until the last minute !!


 
you know you could of asked for an extension!! LOL


----------



## AuburnJen92

chief19spixi said:


> you know you could of asked for an extension!! LOL



Yes, but if she owes money, the check still has to be dated and postmarked by today!


----------



## RvUsa

I think Ami said we need some conflict, so here goes.  I am a strong proponent of the Fair Tax.  Check it out at fairtax.org if you get a chance.  April 15th would just become another nice spring day!

Ok, off my tiny little soap box and back to the regular stuff.


----------



## AuburnJen92

See, the fair tax is logical and simple to understand, therefore, it could NEVER be passed by Congress.  Look at the tax code.  You have to go to college for at least 4 years to understand it! 

I agree with it, but find it hard that the politicians, who all speak out of both sides of their mouths, will pass such a thing.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I have to admit.  I like the chunk of change we get after we file


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> I think Ami said we need some conflict, so here goes. I am a strong proponent of the Fair Tax. Check it out at fairtax.org if you get a chance. April 15th would just become another nice spring day!
> 
> Ok, off my tiny little soap box and back to the regular stuff.


 
Yeah..... I'm okay with this one....

_The FairTax Act (HR 25, S 1025) is nonpartisan legislation. It abolishes all federal personal and corporate income taxes, gift, estate, capital gains, alternative minimum, Social Security, Medicare, and self-employment taxes and replaces them with one simple, visible, federal retail sales tax  administered primarily by existing state sales tax authorities._
_The FairTax taxes us only on what we choose to spend on new goods or services, not on what we earn. The FairTax is a fair, efficient, transparent, and intelligent solution to the frustration and inequity of our current tax system._ 

It'll never happen, as Jen said, but I'm still for it!!

The other thing I would _like _to see happen, but never will, is a "straight across the board" tax on income.  Hit each & every person & business above poverty level or above a certain age, or with a viable disability (not "I've got a bad back so I can't work, disability") with a simple, let's say 10% tax, and leave it at that!  No forms, no IRS, nada!  Oooooohhh, think about all the tax lawyers that would be unemployed - oh, my broken heart!


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> I have to admit.  I like the chunk of change we get after we file



Yeah, but it is not like you are getting free money, you are only getting PART of your own money back.... LOL  They get to keep it for a year, use it, and then refund a portion back to you....


----------



## RvUsa

I knew I could stir the pot....   see Ami, I will get this thread over 2000 in no time.


----------



## des1954

Gotta agree with John's "thingy" viewpoint on the refund.  If you get $$$ back, it's just the IRS returning to you what is rightfully yours.  It seems like found money, but no, it's just your $$$ you let the Gov't borrow for awhile.... and they don't even pay you interest on it!! Let's see if that would happen in reverse.   NOT!!!  The IRS does not employ  !


----------



## des1954

Has anyone heard anything about a new baby Reilly????  Seems Chris should have posted something by now!


----------



## VACAMPER

I agree with pp, i like getting the money back.  I know its our money that they use but, I can't save.  To many camping trips.  I love my refund every year.  $10,000 this year.  Paid of the credit card, went to disney and still have money.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Yeah, but it is not like you are getting free money, you are only getting PART of your own money back.... LOL  They get to keep it for a year, use it, and then refund a portion back to you....



I gotcha, believe me, we see about a third of DH's paycheck go to uncle sam every month; but (playing devil's advocate here), I think overall it is a good idea, especially when people below the poverty level are left out of the whole equation.  That poverty level DOES need to be expanded in today's economy.  I also think that big ticket luxury items should be taxed heavier than food and clothing.  Those making huge money will buy more stuff, but if they are buying Yachts for example, then they should be prepared to pay more for it.

So, I see this getting almost as complicated as the tax laws we already have.


----------



## disney4dan

Any word on the baby yet???  Hope Colson and family are all "Happy Campers" at the moment.

Just got back from a pre-op visit for our oldest's surgery scheduled for this Friday. Looks like what was supposed to be 2 hrs of surgery has now progressed to about 5 or 6 hrs.  Oh well, they'll get 'er done I hope this time.
Surgeon did not look pleased to see what he was looking at in the ultrasound, we'll know more on Friday.   The kid has several permanent marker dots on his neck that have to stay there until Friday.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

disney4dan said:


> Any word on the baby yet???  Hope Colson and family are all "Happy Campers" at the moment.
> 
> Just got back from a pre-op visit for our oldest's surgery scheduled for this Friday. Looks like what was supposed to be 2 hrs of surgery has now progressed to about 5 or 6 hrs.  Oh well, they'll get 'er done I hope this time.
> Surgeon did not look pleased to see what he was looking at in the ultrasound, we'll know more on Friday.   The kid has several permanent marker dots on his neck that have to stay there until Friday.



Wow.  I'll say lots of prayers for your son this week!  I've got a meeting at Church tonight, I'll ask for prayers there.  Will you share your son's first name?


----------



## VACAMPER

Hope your son does well.  keep us posted.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Dan....keep us informed, man, good luck ..... your son seems like such a nice kid, and I have learned from you, by the way you've spoken about him in other posts, just how important every second in a childs life is.


----------



## disney4dan

Thanks for the prayers, it's good to have as many as possible.  

His name is Justin, and he is the middle one in our signature photo.  

Did not want to drag down the thread, we've been assured that this will be an easy cancer to beat, and the top doc at the hospital is one of the surgeons on the team.  They just found abnormal lymph nodes on the left side of his neck this morning, when everything had been contained on the right side previously.


----------



## 3gr8kids

disney4dan said:


> Thanks for the prayers, it's good to have as many as possible.
> 
> His name is Justin, and he is the middle one in our signature photo.
> 
> Did not want to drag down the thread, we've been assured that this will be an easy cancer to beat, and the top doc at the hospital is one of the surgeons on the team.  They just found abnormal lymph nodes on the left side of his neck this morning, when everything had been contained on the right side previously.



Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.   



VACAMPER said:


> I agree with pp, i like getting the money back.  I know its our money that they use but, I can't save.  To many camping trips.  I love my refund every year.  $10,000 this year.  Paid of the credit card, went to disney and still have money.



We, too, make sure that they take enough out during the year so that we get a refund each year.  Like you, I'm not a very good "saver".  Initially, I'll be committed to saving and do well, but then, things always come up so I end up "dipping" into the savings.  Before I know it, the "Disney fund" is dwindling or gone, so by getting a lump sum back shortly before vacation time really helps us - it's paid for every trip to the World that we've taken.
I guess everyone is different and has different things, or should I say, "thingy's" that work for them.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Unfortunately, 95% of my money is made in cash. That was GREAT when I was young and didnt have stuff that proved I even have a job...but its hard to tell the IRS that I dont make anything when I have so many bills that get paid every month. So I have to actually pay every year an enornous amount of money that I TRY to save for, but Im no saver either!!! I hate tax time


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Rog,

Can't you write off a bunch of that? DH was doing work for a company that had him as a contractor. Fortunately, we've been able to write all of the $$ off w/ a home office & other expenses. We've only had to pay 1 year, but that was a big payment to make.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok guys, I fixed the links on the home page.  The link in the middle of the page for listings and reviews goes to the new part that is almost done.


Thanks for the warning on the problem, if you guys see any more, please let me know.


----------



## stacktester

This email was from a friend and I know it's been seen before but thought it was funny especially for those of us who live on the DIS. One of these days I'm gonna grow up and get a life. 

MY LIVING WILL 

Last night, my friend and I were sitting in the living room and I said to her, 'I never want to live in a vegetative state, dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle. If that ever happens, just pull the plug.'

She got up, unplugged the Computer, and threw out my beer.

She's such a biatch.....


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> Ok guys, I fixed the links on the home page.



I thought it was just taking you a long time to update the software!


----------



## ntsammy5

disney4dan said:


> Oh well, they'll get 'er done



Of course they will.  Good luck, our prayers are with you all.  Let us know the details when you can.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Lots of prayers for Justin.  How old is he???  Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

nobody here so I think I am going to hit 1700 by myself!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

96?


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

97?


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

98


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

99???


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

1700


----------



## 2goofycampers

Hey,,You got the 1700 !!! Lucky you !   So , my question is , did you make it to the Fort April 8,, did you have a great time,,and did you get site 303 ?..Mr.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

yes we were there but in site 305 which is much better than 303... the people that were on 303 must live there... very interesting to watch... made for lots of good stories!!!  We have decided that 305 is the best site at the fort!!!!  The weather was perfect and we had an awesome trip!!!


----------



## kc5grw

JCJRSmith said:


> I doubt it. After seeing your picture, I believe I am significantly older than you (gratuated high school in 1978).


Looks like we're probably the same age. I graduated in 1978 also.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

kc5grw said:


> Looks like we're probably the same age. I graduated in 1978 also.



I started Kindergarten in 1978!!!


----------



## kc5grw

Bunch of kids on here. I beginning to feel like I'm on the Teen Disney board.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Rog,
> 
> Can't you write off a bunch of that? DH was doing work for a company that had him as a contractor. Fortunately, we've been able to write all of the $$ off w/ a home office & other expenses. We've only had to pay 1 year, but that was a big payment to make.



Yeah, I itemize as much as I can creatively come up with, and with the child cedits and EICs...I get a nice discount...but still owe a hefty chunk of change every year, this year almost doubles what I owed last year.


----------



## chef_mickey

Im one!!!... But i have a question... how do you put regular pictures on my signature???


----------



## chef_mickey

I have a question... how do you put regular pictures on my signature???


----------



## LONE-STAR

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> I started Kindergarten in 1978!!!



I was born in 78.  I know I am one of the youngest on the camping board.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

What is with this show???? I HATE the head guy!!!  If he was my boss I, bring roaches to work in my pockets to put on the plates so his restaurant would get closed down. This guys needs to be beaten about the face and neck area with a broken beer bottle. My wife refuses to change this crap...she LOVES it!!!! He stresses me out so badly....Id set that f'r on fire I swear to GOD!!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> What is with this show???? I HATE the head guy!!!  If he was my boss I, bring roaches to work in my pockets to put on the plates so his restaurant would get closed down. This guys needs to be beaten about the face and neck area with a broken beer bottle. My wife refuses to change this crap...she LOVES it!!!! He stresses me out so badly....Id set that f'r on fire I swear to GOD!!!!



We are watching Dancing with the Stars or should I say the DW is.


----------



## RvUsa

I want to go on that show! Ramsey's show, not dancing LOL.  I would mess things up just to make him mad, and then when he tried that crap with me, I would let him get in my face and then hit him in his face with a hot pan.  What a bunch of you know what.

Now I am watching deadliest catch, LOL.


----------



## VACAMPER

Just finished the biggest loser.  Hoping it will inspire me.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Yes, but if she owes money, the check still has to be dated and postmarked by today!



We owe LOTS of money.  As business owners we always owe money in April.  We keep saying we are going to start paying it quarterly, it just never seems to happen, sigh.


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> Just finished the biggest loser.  Hoping it will inspire me.



We love that show...and it is very inspiring.  As a matter of fact I only had ONE scoop of ice cream while watching it  Seriously though, I was very happy with the results


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I want to go on that show! Ramsey's show, not dancing LOL.  I would mess things up just to make him mad, and then when he tried that crap with me, I would let him get in my face and then hit him in his face with a hot pan.  What a bunch of you know what.
> 
> Now I am watching deadliest catch, LOL.



Me and the DW always watch deadliest catch


----------



## auntie

clkelley said:


> I think it's $600 per person, $1200 for a couple, and $300 for dependents under 17. (If they qualify for the child tax credit, they qualify for the rebate.)
> 
> If you are claiming your 20YO daughter as your dependent, no check for her.
> 
> She is too old to claim under your taxes for the rebate, but since she is listed as a dependant on your taxes, she can't get her own rebate.



So we claim her as a dependent..yet we don't get a child tax credit for her, because she's over 17. Her working part time and paying taxes(which I had to pay for her today)...doesn't qualify her for any type of rebate. Hmmm....
..that stinks.


----------



## VACAMPER

Shannone1 said:


> We love that show...and it is very inspiring.  As a matter of fact I only had ONE scoop of ice cream while watching it  Seriously though, I was very happy with the results



So glad Ali won.  I had ice cream too, although it was weight watchers.  I just got back from disney 8 pounds heavier.  How do you gain 8 pounds in one week?


----------



## auntie

disney4dan said:


> Just got back from a pre-op visit for our oldest's surgery scheduled for this Friday. Looks like what was supposed to be 2 hrs of surgery has now progressed to about 5 or 6 hrs.  Oh well, they'll get 'er done I hope this time.
> Surgeon did not look pleased to see what he was looking at in the ultrasound, we'll know more on Friday.   The kid has several permanent marker dots on his neck that have to stay there until Friday.



I will keep your son in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kc5grw

VACAMPER said:


> So glad Ali won. I had ice cream too, although it was weight watchers. I just got back from disney 8 pounds heavier. How do you gain 8 pounds in one week?


 
Now I know you really don't want an answer to that question.


----------



## lisa8200

disney4dan said:


> Any word on the baby yet???  Hope Colson and family are all "Happy Campers" at the moment.
> 
> Just got back from a pre-op visit for our oldest's surgery scheduled for this Friday. Looks like what was supposed to be 2 hrs of surgery has now progressed to about 5 or 6 hrs.  Oh well, they'll get 'er done I hope this time.
> Surgeon did not look pleased to see what he was looking at in the ultrasound, we'll know more on Friday.   The kid has several permanent marker dots on his neck that have to stay there until Friday.


 Our thoughts and prayer are with you as well.


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> What is with this show???? I HATE the head guy!!! If he was my boss I, bring roaches to work in my pockets to put on the plates so his restaurant would get closed down. This guys needs to be beaten about the face and neck area with a broken beer bottle. My wife refuses to change this crap...she LOVES it!!!! He stresses me out so badly....Id set that f'r on fire I swear to GOD!!!!


 
I can't even stand to see that arrogant @zz on a commercial!  He makes my blood boil just looking at his smug, and very grotesque, face!!  If you rearranged his face with a broken beer bottle, would it make it better than it is now? Now, I don't want YOU to do it Rog - cause they take your computer away when you'r in prison.... but MAYBE... we'll hear about someone going off on him with a meat cleaver or perhaps a rotisserrie skewer?? Yeah... that'd be fair!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Now, I don't want YOU to do it Rog - cause they take your computer away when you're in prison....



Gatordad says he gets 1/2 hour a day!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

That wasn't your camper that exploded last night was it?  I saw the debris on TV this morning and I didn't see any Mickey Heads in the mix. So hopefully not!

In case you all are wondering, I saw on the local news this morning where a camper exploded in Madison. No details as to what happened. There were no injuries, just a total destruction of a camper.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

chef_mickey said:


> Im one!!!... But i have a question... how do you put regular pictures on my signature???



You have to upload them to a host like photobucket first.  You also need to have a certain number of posts before you can add pictures.  I'm not sure what that number is.


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> Gatordad says he gets 1/2 hour a day!



sometimes I sneak into the prison Library and get more.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> So glad Ali won.  I had ice cream too, although it was weight watchers.  I just got back from disney 8 pounds heavier.  How do you gain 8 pounds in one week?



It's water.  That's all it is.  Soon, it will go *poof* and be gone!  That's what I keep telling _myself_ anyway.


----------



## ntsammy5

Hello, Mr Gopher......


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Mom said:


> That wasn't your camper that exploded last night was it?  I saw the debris on TV this morning and I didn't see any Mickey Heads in the mix. So hopefully not!
> 
> In case you all are wondering, I saw on the local news this morning where a camper exploded in Madison. No details as to what happened. There were no injuries, just a total destruction of a camper.



Don't think so.  I haven't gotten any frantic calls from my mother, so I guess it's OK (It gets parked in her backyard.)  I guess I'll give her a call   They are out in Harvest anyway.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> Hello, Mr Gopher......



Im alright...dont nobody worry bout me.....why ya got to gimme a fight....why cant ya just let me be!!!!


----------



## 77ed

ntsammy5 said:


> Hello, Mr Gopher......



(With a scotish accent) I want you to kill all the gophers on the course.  
That movie is in my top 10 of all time.


----------



## RvUsa

I want you to kill every gophers on the golf course!  
*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000195/* Correct me if I'm wrong Sandy, but if I kill all the golfers, they're gonna lock me up and throw away the key...  
*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0137540/*Not golfers, you great fool! Gophers! The *little* *brown*, *furry* *rodents* -!  
*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000195/* We can do that; we don't even have to have a reason. All right, let's do the same thing, but with gophers -!


----------



## 77ed

That's good!!!


----------



## Colson39

It's In The Hollleeeeeee!!!


----------



## 77ed

Na-na-na-na-na-na


----------



## RvUsa

So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them Im a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald striking. So, Im on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga gunga, gunga-galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and hes gonna stiff me. And I say, Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know. And he says, Oh, uh, there wont be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness. So I got that goin for me, which is nice.


----------



## 77ed

Man, you really can remember this stuff!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Pay no attention to that bush, moving around over there by that tree, it's just a bush. Nothing to look twice at. Nothing to be alarmed about. This looks like it could be gravy. I smell varmint poontang, and the only good varmint poontang is dead varmint poontang. Freeze gopher!


----------



## RvUsa

What an incredible Cinderella story, this unknown comes outta no where to lead the pack, at Augusta. He's on his final hole, he's about 455 yards away - he's gonna hit about a two-iron I think. Oh he got all of that one! The crowd is standing on its feet here, the normally reserved Augusta crowd - going wild - for this young Cinderella, he's come outta no where, he's got about 350 yards left, he's gonna hit about a five-iron, don't you think? He's got a beautiful backswing - that's - Oh he got all of that one! He's gotta be pleased with that, the crowd is just on its feet here, uh - He's the Cinderella boy, uh - tears in his eyes I guess as he lines up this last shot, he's got about 195 yards left, he's got about a - its looks like he's got about an eight-iron. This crowd has gone deathly silent, the Cinderella story, outta no where, a former greenskeeper now - about to become the Masters champion. It looks like a mirac - It's in the Hole!


----------



## RvUsa

License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill gophers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior firepower and superior intelligence. And that's all she wrote.


I wish I had a memory like this, but I drank most of it away in college   I am cheating there is a page about Carl Spangler.  LOL


----------



## RvUsa

DOODY!!   

That should be link to the clip


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Yeah, but it is not like you are getting free money, you are only getting PART of your own money back.... LOL  They get to keep it for a year, use it, and then refund a portion back to you....



Give the gvt an interest free loan....hmmm, not done for me so why them?


----------



## AuburnJen92

Sorry I am late Dan, but best wishes and prayers on the son's surgery.


----------



## 77ed

RvUsa said:


> License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill gophers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior firepower and superior intelligence. And that's all she wrote.
> 
> 
> I wish I had a memory like this, but I drank most of it away in college   I am cheating there is a page about Carl Spangler.  LOL



I was wondering how you did that.  I just thought of this I have posted several now and have not said anything about beer, so who needs a beer!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I was just writing a response to the new poll on my site about beer.... MMMMmmmMMMMmmmm beer.


----------



## AuburnJen92

after the day i have had, i need the whole freakin case...

i need to go and dig up the angry thread...


----------



## RvUsa

AuburnJen92 said:


> after the day i have had, i need the whole freakin case...
> 
> i need to go and dig up the angry thread...




   There you go!!  Now tell your bartender your troubles.


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> after the day i have had, i need the whole freakin case...
> 
> i need to go and dig up the angry thread...


 
Yeah... one case for you.... one case for me.... two cases for NTSAMMY5... another two for Gatordad..

Let's see.... are they cheaper if we buy cases by the dozen or would kegs be cheaper?? I think it's time for....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> after the day i have had, i need the whole freakin case...
> 
> i need to go and dig up the angry thread...



Awww!  What happened?  Do you need a hug?


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Given how my oldest son has been acting lately, I'm about ready to start drinking!!  Never was much of a drinker, but an Orange Dreamsicle is looking really good about now!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

des1954 said:


>



Is that a kegorator?


----------



## AuburnJen92

First, I got these collection letters from the rehab place my son goes (went) to for his motor development delay.  The bill is over 2K.  Our crappy insurance at school has denied all of his physical therapy because he does not have a muscular or skeletal deformaty(sp?)  So, I guess that means that my son has to be deformed before they will pay.  What a freakin croc!   The thing is, that he has done so well because of the therapy and I hated pulling him out, but the bill is so high that I can't run it up more.  His shoulder shook when he wrote and they did all this wonderful work with him to get the muscles stronger.  So, had to set up a payment plan today in tears because I have no way to pay that bill, or the 2100 dollar one that came from the er for my arm that they may or may not pay because they have to determine if me falling in my own bedroom was someone else's fault.

Then, ebay indefinitely suspends my account because three little college girls didn't get their pencils in time for some function I didn't know about.  Oh, and one even left a feedback after she received the pencils and said she didn't, so I really need some alcoholic beverages today.  I wish I could just go to a padded cell somewhere, because my alternate source of income is gone, unless I can come up with some creative way to get another account.  I had over 1500 positive feedbacks and had my account since 1999.  I guess you are not allowed to fall in your house and be sick anymore.  It is now against all rules!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Oh my gosh, Jen.  I am so sorry.  Hopefully Ebay can investigate and everything will get back on track.  You have to trust so much buying and selling on there.  

I think insurance problems extend from this sucky economy.  Everybody gets a little crazy wanting to hold onto their money.  It's the worst when it effects your child.  

As for you, yeah...no more falling!  Where is that bubble wrap thread again?  We'll just wrap you up and call it health insurance!


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> First, I got these collection letters from the rehab place my son goes (went) to for his motor development delay. The bill is over 2K. Our crappy insurance at school has denied all of his physical therapy because he does not have a muscular or skeletal deformaty(sp?) So, I guess that means that my son has to be deformed before they will pay. What a freakin croc! The thing is, that he has done so well because of the therapy and I hated pulling him out, but the bill is so high that I can't run it up more. His shoulder shook when he wrote and they did all this wonderful work with him to get the muscles stronger. So, had to set up a payment plan today in tears because I have no way to pay that bill, or the 2100 dollar one that came from the er for my arm that they may or may not pay because they have to determine if me falling in my own bedroom was someone else's fault.
> 
> Then, ebay indefinitely suspends my account because three little college girls didn't get their pencils in time for some function I didn't know about. Oh, and one even left a feedback after she received the pencils and said she didn't, so I really need some alcoholic beverages today. I wish I could just go to a padded cell somewhere, because my alternate source of income is gone, unless I can come up with some creative way to get another account. I had over 1500 positive feedbacks and had my account since 1999. I guess you are not allowed to fall in your house and be sick anymore. It is now against all rules!


 
First Jen..... here's a  for you.  You sound like you need one.

Second.... do you have any appeal process for your insurance?  Sometimes a letter of explanation from the Dr. is all it takes.  If not, carefully review your benefits (which should be available on-line), and if after reviewing your options you think you are entitled to the claim being paid, call your state insurance commission - or if you really want to stir the pot - see if a local TV station has a consumer advocate reporter & sic them on it.  Two of our local stations in Tampa have these & you would be amazed at what they can accomplish!!

Here's another  to help bolster your mood.

Oh yeah.... ebay is really getting sucky.  Try Craigslist, instead.


----------



## clkelley

for Jen!!!!!!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Dang ~ that is a crappy day.  I think it's time for a cocktail ~ I'm mixing the kungaloosh as we speak.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

My DH is about ready to swear off of eBay.  At least for selling things.  You get a bunch of really good people, and then one or two idiots, that just don't know what they're going & mess things up for you.  So, here Jen , I completely understand.

Try to arbitrate w/ eBay about the mess those girls got you into.  I'm sure there's a way to get your account back.

Oh, & people do new accounts, when something happens to their old ones, all the time w/ eBay, so you should be able to start up a new one if they won't unlock your old one.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

The title has been released..... "I Want to Believe"    

Here's the link to the story.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24161023/


----------



## Gatordad

It'll be ok Jen.  If it makes you feel any better, someone knocked over the UF 2006 National Championship Trophy, and it fell and broke.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Gatordad said:


> It'll be ok Jen.  If it makes you feel any better, someone knocked over the UF 2006 National Championship Trophy, and it fell and broke.



Good, they didn't need it anyway.


----------



## Colson39

AuburnJen92 said:


> First, I got these collection letters from the rehab place my son goes (went) to for his motor development delay.  The bill is over 2K.  Our crappy insurance at school has denied all of his physical therapy because he does not have a muscular or skeletal deformaty(sp?)  So, I guess that means that my son has to be deformed before they will pay.  What a freakin croc!   The thing is, that he has done so well because of the therapy and I hated pulling him out, but the bill is so high that I can't run it up more.  His shoulder shook when he wrote and they did all this wonderful work with him to get the muscles stronger.  So, had to set up a payment plan today in tears because I have no way to pay that bill, or the 2100 dollar one that came from the er for my arm that they may or may not pay because they have to determine if me falling in my own bedroom was someone else's fault.
> 
> Then, ebay indefinitely suspends my account because three little college girls didn't get their pencils in time for some function I didn't know about.  Oh, and one even left a feedback after she received the pencils and said she didn't, so I really need some alcoholic beverages today.  I wish I could just go to a padded cell somewhere, because my alternate source of income is gone, unless I can come up with some creative way to get another account.  I had over 1500 positive feedbacks and had my account since 1999.  I guess you are not allowed to fall in your house and be sick anymore.  It is now against all rules!



So sorry to hear this Jen, I hope that your day gets better!  I'll be sure to keep you in our thoughts tonight, and here's to hoping that you find your way to a nice alcoholic beverage soon!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Jen, I promise I will never post another Bama picture here.

That sucks about the insurance.  Sometimes I feel like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dib2-HBsF08


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Given how my oldest son has been acting lately, I'm about ready to start drinking!!  Never was much of a drinker, but an Orange Dreamsicle is looking really good about now!!



Orange Dreamsicle?  I don't know what it is, but it sounds dreamy!


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> Jen, I promise I will never post another Bama picture here.
> 
> That sucks about the insurance. Sometimes I feel like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dib2-HBsF08


 
Wow!!  I never realized in 1976 how prophetic the move "Network" would be in 2008!  Scary


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> Orange Dreamsicle?  I don't know what it is, but it sounds dreamy!



Oh, it is.  It tastes just like those Orange Push-Ups you used to get as a kid, but with a kick.   They have them a Bahama Breeze.


----------



## Colson39

You should get the Grand Marnier Orange Slushie in France at Epcot, it's basically the same thing, and it is unbelievable.

Samantha Brown on that Disney show last Friday labeled it her "Adult Drink of Choice" in all of Disney World, it really tastes like an orange creamsicle.  Beth saw it and instantly put the bottom lip out, she's been waiting so long to have one again, it only a couple years old, it was just released two Food and Wine fests ago, became such a hit that it's now permanent.

It and the Grey Goose Vodka Lemon Slushie are giving the Mexico margaritas a run for their money!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

HMMM, we'll be back at Epcot next w/e w/ family.  I might have to get one of those!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> Wow!!  I never realized in 1976 how prophetic the move "Network" would be in 2008!  Scary



Sometimes it just takes one crazed lunatic to get the ball rollin!!!! Do we know any crazed lunatics on this board???

We just saved an entire country from themselves and continue to finance the cause with human life to this very day...that country just happens to be the most oil rich country on the planet...why the hell are we paying $3.50 for a gallon of freakin gas....we're shipping our people there to die so they can get their government straightened out...ya THINK they could give us a few barrels of oil as a thank you gift!!!! Im mad as hell, and I aint gonna take it any more!!!!!
WE NEED A CRAZED LUNATIC!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Totally on topic for this thread, when is the Tequila Bar opening in Mexico?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

*These companies import Middle Eastern oil: * 



Shell........................... 205,742,000 barrels 

Chevron/Texaco......... 144,332,000 barrels 

Exxon /Mobil............... 130,082,000 barrels 

Marathon/Speedway... 117,740,000 barrels 

Amoco............................62,231,000 barrels 



Citgo gas is from South America, from a Dictator who hates Americans. If
you
do the math at $30/barrel, these imports amount to over $18 BILLION!
(oil is
now $90 - $100 a barrel)



*Here are some large companies that do not import Middle Eastern oil:* 



Sunoco..................0 barrels 

Conoco..................0 barrels 

Sinclair.................0 barrels 

BP/Phillips............0 barrels 

Hess.......................0 barrels 

ARCO....................0 barrels


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> You should get the Grand Marnier Orange Slushie in France at Epcot, it's basically the same thing, and it is unbelievable.
> 
> Samantha Brown on that Disney show last Friday labeled it her "Adult Drink of Choice" in all of Disney World, it really tastes like an orange creamsicle.  Beth saw it and instantly put the bottom lip out, she's been waiting so long to have one again, it only a couple years old, it was just released two Food and Wine fests ago, became such a hit that it's now permanent.
> 
> It and the Grey Goose Vodka Lemon Slushie are giving the Mexico margaritas a run for their money!



I need a drink


----------



## ntsammy5

When getting drinks at WDW, or any where for that matter, it's important to use the correct size cups.














[/IMG]


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> Sometimes it just takes one crazed lunatic to get the ball rollin!!!! Do we know any crazed lunatics on this board???
> 
> We just saved an entire country from themselves and continue to finance the cause with human life to this very day...that country just happens to be the most oil rich country on the planet...why the hell are we paying $3.50 for a gallon of freakin gas....we're shipping our people there to die so they can get their government straightened out...ya THINK they could give us a few barrels of oil as a thank you gift!!!! Im mad as hell, and I aint gonna take it any more!!!!!
> WE NEED A CRAZED LUNATIC!!!



AMEN BROTHER, preach on!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> *These companies import Middle Eastern oil: *
> 
> 
> 
> Shell........................... 205,742,000 barrels
> 
> Chevron/Texaco......... 144,332,000 barrels
> 
> Exxon /Mobil............... 130,082,000 barrels
> 
> Marathon/Speedway... 117,740,000 barrels
> 
> Amoco............................62,231,000 barrels
> 
> 
> 
> Citgo gas is from South America, from a Dictator who hates Americans. If
> you
> do the math at $30/barrel, these imports amount to over $18 BILLION!
> (oil is
> now $90 - $100 a barrel)
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are some large companies that do not import Middle Eastern oil:*
> 
> 
> 
> Sunoco..................0 barrels
> 
> Conoco..................0 barrels
> 
> Sinclair.................0 barrels
> 
> BP/Phillips............0 barrels
> 
> Hess.......................0 barrels
> 
> ARCO....................0 barrels



Don't forget RaceTrac in the 0 barrels. That's where we mainly buy from.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> When getting drinks at WDW, or any where for that matter, it's important to use the correct size cups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I wonder how many people had stained shirts after that party.


----------



## 77ed

We're not gonna take it, no, we aint gonna take it, we're not gonna take it anymore.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Twisted Sister was sooo ahead of their time!!!!!!!  They stood for such important issues!!! Their music was sooooo deep!!!!!


But for some reason I think they ROCKED like transvestites anyway!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

*Who, The
Tommy (1969)
We're Not Gonna Take It*


Tommy: Welcome to the Camp, 
I guess you all know why we're here.
My name is Tommy
And I became aware this year

If you want to follow me, 
You've got to play pinball.
And put in your earplugs
Put on your eyeshades
You know where to put the caulk

Hey you getting drunk, so sorry!
I've got you sussed.
Hey you smoking Mother Nature!
This is a bust!
Hey hung up old Mr. Normal,
Don't try to gain my trust!
'Cause you ain't gonna follow me any of those ways
Although you think you must

Guests:
We're not gonna take it
We're not gonna take it
We're not gonna take it
We're not gonna take it

We're not gonna take it
Never did and never will
We're not gonna take it
Gonna break it, gonna shake it,
let's forget it better still

Tommy: Now you can't hear me,
your ears are truly sealed.
You can't speak either,
your mouth is filled.
You can't see nothing,
and pinball completes the scene.
Here comes Uncle Ernie to guide you to
Your very own machine.

Guests:
We're not gonna take it
We're not gonna take it
We're not gonna take it
We're not gonna take it

We're not gonna take it
Never did and never will
Don't want no religion
And as far as we can tell
We ain't gonna take you
Never did and never will
We're not gonna take you
We forsake you
Gonna rape you
Let's forget you better still.

Tommy:
See me.
Feel me.
Touch me.
Heal me.

Listening to you,
I get the music.
Gazing at you,
I get the heat.
Following you,
I climb the mountains.
I get excitement at your feet.

Right behind you,
I see the millions.
On you,
I see the glory.
From you,
I get opinions.
From you,
I get the story.


----------



## 77ed

I remember when I got their album, my dad said those are some ugly girls.  then Motley crue and Poison came out.  I think he thought they were all transvestites.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...poison may have actually been!!!

I play poison almost every night I work, I DO like them...but now at almost 40yrs old...I cant help but wonder...WHY? Why the hairspray and makeup? WHY???


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> WHY???



Why not?

I was almost 40 when Twisted Sister hit it big.  I still like them.


----------



## 77ed

When I was a teenager my dad fraked out when I told him I was going to quit baseball and be a heavy metal rockstar.  As with most dads, he put his foot down so I still played baseball but did play bass in a band.  The coach made me cut my hair and take out my earrings.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> *Who, The*
> *Tommy (1969)*
> *We're Not Gonna Take It*
> 
> 
> Tommy: Welcome to the Camp,
> I guess you all know why we're here.
> My name is Tommy
> And I became aware this year
> 
> If you want to follow me,
> You've got to play pinball.
> And put in your earplugs
> Put on your eyeshades
> You know where to put the caulk
> 
> Hey you getting drunk, so sorry!
> I've got you sussed.
> Hey you smoking Mother Nature!
> This is a bust!
> Hey hung up old Mr. Normal,
> Don't try to gain my trust!
> 'Cause you ain't gonna follow me any of those ways
> Although you think you must
> 
> Guests:
> We're not gonna take it
> We're not gonna take it
> We're not gonna take it
> We're not gonna take it
> 
> We're not gonna take it
> Never did and never will
> We're not gonna take it
> Gonna break it, gonna shake it,
> let's forget it better still
> 
> Tommy: Now you can't hear me,
> your ears are truly sealed.
> You can't speak either,
> your mouth is filled.
> You can't see nothing,
> and pinball completes the scene.
> Here comes Uncle Ernie to guide you to
> Your very own machine.
> 
> Guests:
> We're not gonna take it
> We're not gonna take it
> We're not gonna take it
> We're not gonna take it
> 
> We're not gonna take it
> Never did and never will
> Don't want no religion
> And as far as we can tell
> We ain't gonna take you
> Never did and never will
> We're not gonna take you
> We forsake you
> Gonna rape you
> Let's forget you better still.
> 
> Tommy:
> See me.
> Feel me.
> Touch me.
> Heal me.
> 
> Listening to you,
> I get the music.
> Gazing at you,
> I get the heat.
> Following you,
> I climb the mountains.
> I get excitement at your feet.
> 
> Right behind you,
> I see the millions.
> On you,
> I see the glory.
> From you,
> I get opinions.
> From you,
> I get the story.


 

Best album ever recorded.... Tommy by The Who!  Closely followed by The White Album by (do I need to say it?) The Beatles. Followed by Aqualung - Ian Anderson, followed by any Led Zepplin, Doors, Moody Blues, Cream, David Peale and the Lower East Side (and their famous song.... "If you need a prophalactic, and you haven't got one use Saran Wrap...Saran Wrap!)  Ah... the 60's was a great time for music!  Thanks for the memories!


----------



## des1954

These are normal 12oz cups.  The picture was take at a Liliputian Convention ya idjits!


----------



## 77ed

Finally quitin' time   Time to open a beer.


----------



## 77ed

This is post #30 for me.


----------



## VACAMPER

77ed, saw where you like motocross. My dh  raced in his younger years.  Winning the nationals at Loretta Lynns Dude Ranch in 1990 was the highlight of his life.  (Except for me of coarse) lol


----------



## 77ed

VACAMPER said:


> 77ed, saw where you like motocross. My dh  raced in his younger years.  Winning the nationals at Loretta Lynns Dude Ranch in 1990 was the highlight of his life.  (Except for me of coarse) lol



That's cool!   I raced in my younger days also. I stopped in 1990, did it again in '92 then '95.  Never made it to that level.  He must feel great about that accomplishment.  To this day I would still love to ride at hurricane mills.  In 2006 I decided to take up riding again, I looked funny on my old bike 1987 honda cr125 (especially at 6'4" 220lbs).  My wife said if I get her a bike I could have a new one, so she get a 2005 Yamaha ttr125le and I got a 2005 yamaha YZ250 two stroke.


----------



## VACAMPER

My DH would love to have a new bike but, we bought the TT instead.  We can't afford any broken bones at this point.  He scares me on a street bike he goes way to fast.  Besides if rides he ends up so sore from the jumps that he can't move for 3 or 4 days.  Nothing like rubbing your mate down with ben gay or icy hot.


----------



## 77ed

VACAMPER, Does your DH still ride?


----------



## VACAMPER

Only on occasion,just for fun.


----------



## 77ed

sorry I was a little slow.

Now that I am a little older it's funny how you look at things.  You look at things like now this is really going to hurt if I don't make it.  Falling hurts more now then it did back then.  Getting old sucks.


----------



## VACAMPER

Or maybe if I break a leg i'll be out of work and who will pay the bills. (especially since his wife doesn't work)


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Sometimes it just takes one crazed lunatic to get the ball rollin!!!! Do we know any crazed lunatics on this board???
> 
> We just saved an entire country from themselves and continue to finance the cause with human life to this very day...that country just happens to be the most oil rich country on the planet...why the hell are we paying $3.50 for a gallon of freakin gas....we're shipping our people there to die so they can get their government straightened out...ya THINK they could give us a few barrels of oil as a thank you gift!!!! Im mad as hell, and I aint gonna take it any more!!!!!
> WE NEED A CRAZED LUNATIC!!!


 Well, figure that every group has a crazed lunatic you just have to have the right perspective. Put it this way, one out of four friends is the ugly one. If you get together with three of your friends and look around and say " well, not one of them is ugly"......guess what.... So what were you saying about a crazed lunatic.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> First Jen..... here's a  for you.  You sound like you need one.
> 
> Second.... do you have any appeal process for your insurance?  Sometimes a letter of explanation from the Dr. is all it takes.  If not, carefully review your benefits (which should be available on-line), and if after reviewing your options you think you are entitled to the claim being paid, call your state insurance commission - or if you really want to stir the pot - see if a local TV station has a consumer advocate reporter & sic them on it.  Two of our local stations in Tampa have these & you would be amazed at what they can accomplish!!
> 
> Here's another  to help bolster your mood.
> 
> Oh yeah.... ebay is really getting sucky.  Try Craigslist, instead.



Thanks for the hug.  Sorry for venting, but I had screamed at so many people's voicemail (and one actually had the guts to call me back, but I missed her by about 10 minutes...oh, i will call back tomorrow!) that I just had to relieve my stress by typing.  The appeal from the doctor's office was declined as well.  They sent in all the dr's notes and therapist's notes, along with documentation of his progress, but they won't budge.  I plan on taking this up with my local state representative and see what she can do, since I am a state employee and all...we will see what happens tomorrow...

As far as ebay goes, they can kiss my @zz.  I have been reading on the tech news that ebay has mandated in Austrailia and the UK that all things (even ones that are picked up in person) that are bought on ebay must be paid for by paypal, which means ebay gets a cut of the listing, final sale,, and the transaction of the sale, so they tag you with three different fees for each sale...and the way they are treating their sellers (and not just me), I think they are going to be on a downturn in the coming years...there is going to be someone that comes out with the latest technology (like all live auctions) and send ebay to the grave...when that happens, i will be dancing in the streets!
When I first started on ebay, it was very profitable, lately, it has been very hard to break even.

I am going to advertise on RVUSA and different websites and DH promised that he is going to fix and update my 7 year old website for a reasonable fee...I don't know what computer part I am going to have to buy for this! 

Thanks guys and gals for letting me vent.  After watching one of my girls (who I had no one to replace her with) make 10 ERRORS in our last game last night, this is not what I needed today, but it is so nice to know I can vent with friends and hopefully they don't think I was whining about poor ol' me.  I have been a basketcase all day.  

I am going to fix myself a rum and coke now and read the rest of the boards!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> It'll be ok Jen.  If it makes you feel any better, someone knocked over the UF 2006 National Championship Trophy, and it fell and broke.



 DH says it was him....everyone can pm him at cwmajors


----------



## RvUsa

Did someone say advertise on RVUSA??  Wow, I wonder how that will work.... LOL   Come on over and we will talk it over.   I am easy,  I mean cheap.... oh heck you know what I mean!


----------



## AuburnJen92

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> My DH is about ready to swear off of eBay.  At least for selling things.  You get a bunch of really good people, and then one or two idiots, that just don't know what they're going & mess things up for you.  So, here Jen , I completely understand.
> 
> Try to arbitrate w/ eBay about the mess those girls got you into.  I'm sure there's a way to get your account back.
> 
> Oh, & people do new accounts, when something happens to their old ones, all the time w/ eBay, so you should be able to start up a new one if they won't unlock your old one.



The problem is that the "safety and trust department" is pretty much automated.  They tell you in the email that you can appeal it, but all you can get is a canned message back.  The message is the same each time.  I am going elsewhere...


----------



## kc5grw

Aw shucks. Just logged on the first time today. Thought I might be able to sneak in and get 1800.


----------



## kc5grw

1800

Okay so maybe I did after all.  

Now I gotta go back about 5 pages and catch up.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Did someone say advertise on RVUSA??  Wow, I wonder how that will work.... LOL   Come on over and we will talk it over.   I am easy,  I mean cheap.... oh heck you know what I mean!



I WAS serious you know...


----------



## AuburnJen92

kc5grw said:


> 1800
> 
> Okay so maybe I did after all.
> 
> Now I gotta go back about 5 pages and catch up.



Whoohoo!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

lisa8200 said:


> Well, figure that every group has a crazed lunatic you just have to have the right perspective. Put it this way, one out of four friends is the ugly one. If you get together with three of your friends and look around and say " well, not one of them is ugly"......guess what.... So what were you saying about a crazed lunatic.



So what you're saying is if Im standing in a group of four...and as long as YOU'RE in the same group as me, I should be ok then, right?


----------



## RvUsa

REALY?  WOW, come over and PM me.  I would love to help you out, I will give you the same deal as Rhonda, Tina and Tungpo.  Give me the link and I will put it on the page. No charge, just give me a link back on yours if you can.  If you want to do something else, let me know.


----------



## lisa8200

AuburnJen92 said:


> Thanks for the hug.  Sorry for venting, but I had screamed at so many people's voicemail (and one actually had the guts to call me back, but I missed her by about 10 minutes...oh, i will call back tomorrow!) that I just had to relieve my stress by typing.  The appeal from the doctor's office was declined as well.  They sent in all the dr's notes and therapist's notes, along with documentation of his progress, but they won't budge.  I plan on taking this up with my local state representative and see what she can do, since I am a state employee and all...we will see what happens tomorrow...
> 
> As far as ebay goes, they can kiss my @zz.  I have been reading on the tech news that ebay has mandated in Austrailia and the UK that all things (even ones that are picked up in person) that are bought on ebay must be paid for by paypal, which means ebay gets a cut of the listing, final sale,, and the transaction of the sale, so they tag you with three different fees for each sale...and the way they are treating their sellers (and not just me), I think they are going to be on a downturn in the coming years...there is going to be someone that comes out with the latest technology (like all live auctions) and send ebay to the grave...when that happens, i will be dancing in the streets!
> When I first started on ebay, it was very profitable, lately, it has been very hard to break even.
> 
> I am going to advertise on RVUSA and different websites and DH promised that he is going to fix and update my 7 year old website for a reasonable fee...I don't know what computer part I am going to have to buy for this!
> 
> Thanks guys and gals for letting me vent.  After watching one of my girls (who I had no one to replace her with) make 10 ERRORS in our last game last night, this is not what I needed today, but it is so nice to know I can vent with friends and hopefully they don't think I was whining about poor ol' me.  I have been a basketcase all day.
> 
> I am going to fix myself a rum and coke now and read the rest of the boards!



Hopefully tomorrow will be better


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> So what you're saying is if Im standing in a group of four...and as long as YOU'RE in the same group as me, I should be ok then, right?



sure, lets go with that..


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> Thanks guys and gals for letting me vent.



Vent all you want.


----------



## stacktester

Hoping for a better day tomorrow Jen. I used to buy/sell on Ebay and I rarely look nowadays. They think they rule the auction world. I know Yahoo has an auction site too but I doubt it gets looked at like Ebay. Wonder why no one else has opened an online auction site that's similar. I do craigslist now but I hear Ebay bought a big chunk of that too so I guess they'll put that in the crapper next.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I saw a court show(peoples court, or one of those type shows) where a man recieved an empty box in the mail from an ebay purchase. He purchased a cell phone for a sizable amount of money...dont remember exactly but it was well over $100, and he payed with paypal. Paypal claims to protect your purchase if a conplaint is made within 30 days of purchase. Paypal wouldnt do anything for him because the seller had proof that he mailed a package to the buyers address(delivery confirmation or insurance...whatever). So because the seller had proof that he sent a package to the purchaser(although it was an empty package) paypal let the purchaser hang in the wind.
The judge on the show made the seller repay the guy...and on top of that...reported him to the law for abusing the US MAIL system. If he had used UPS or FedEx, he wouldnt have been in trouble.


----------



## kc5grw

Jen, 

Just caught up reading through this thread. Sorry to hear about your problems. Hopefully things will get better.


----------



## 2goofycampers

hey guys...can you tell I'm talking faster,the aircard came in today. those at&t techs are the stipidest bunch of people , 3 and a half hours on the phone getting set up and I figured it out myself while on hold. question tho... any suggestions who should we use for e-mail since we will loose our account when I disconnect the dial-up?   Thanks Denise


----------



## kc5grw

Looks like Disney's been working on the online ressie system. I hadn't noticed this before, a couple of days ago anyway. But they've gotta a better looking wait screen while you're waiting for the system to look up room/site availability. 

At least it's the first time I've noticed this:


----------



## Us3

2goofycampers said:


> hey guys...can you tell I'm talking faster,the aircard came in today. those at&t techs are the stipidest bunch of people , 3 and a half hours on the phone getting set up and I figured it out myself while on hold. question tho... any suggestions who should we use for e-mail since we will loose our account when I disconnect the dial-up?   Thanks Denise



Denise,

I've always used yahoo simply because it'll always be there no matter who my internet service provider is.


----------



## Us3

kc5grw said:


> Looks like Disney's been working on the online ressie system. I hadn't noticed this before, a couple of days ago anyway. But they've gotta a better looking wait screen while you're waiting for the system to look up room/site availability.
> 
> At least it's the first time I've noticed this:



Cool, that just changed since last night when I looked up site availability!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> REALY?  WOW, come over and PM me.  I would love to help you out, I will give you the same deal as Rhonda, Tina and Tungpo.  Give me the link and I will put it on the page. No charge, just give me a link back on yours if you can.  If you want to do something else, let me know.



I will pm you with the info.


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> I saw a court show(peoples court, or one of those type shows) where a man recieved an empty box in the mail from an ebay purchase. He purchased a cell phone for a sizable amount of money...dont remember exactly but it was well over $100, and he payed with paypal. Paypal claims to protect your purchase if a conplaint is made within 30 days of purchase. Paypal wouldnt do anything for him because the seller had proof that he mailed a package to the buyers address(delivery confirmation or insurance...whatever). So because the seller had proof that he sent a package to the purchaser(although it was an empty package) paypal let the purchaser hang in the wind.
> The judge on the show made the seller repay the guy...and on top of that...reported him to the law for abusing the US MAIL system. If he had used UPS or FedEx, he wouldnt have been in trouble.



Wasn't that the guy who sent him a PICTURE of the phone instead of the phone?  Man, Judge Milan went all over that guy!


----------



## AuburnJen92

2goofycampers said:


> hey guys...can you tell I'm talking faster,the aircard came in today. those at&t techs are the stipidest bunch of people , 3 and a half hours on the phone getting set up and I figured it out myself while on hold. question tho... any suggestions who should we use for e-mail since we will loose our account when I disconnect the dial-up?   Thanks Denise



i like gmail, it filters out a lot of the spam


----------



## Us3

Jen, is your evening going (feeling) better?


----------



## AuburnJen92

Yes, thanks!  The rum and coke is doing just fine.  I even went a played a couple of songs on bass with DH and DS a couple of minutes ago.  We will start the battle again tomorrow.  

Hey, two good things happened today though....i got a letter in the mail that my homeowners' insurance overcharged me and is sending me $$ and the rv fixit guy came to my house (for a change) and fixed the wire run that fell down and was dangling on the ground and close the axel...he only charged me a hundred bucks and had to drive a good bit to get here and was here all morning...


----------



## We4mickey

Jen, I will join you in that drink if I may. I am so @#%#$@$ angry   right now I could scream or cry. Which I did by the way, when my DH asked me if I got the promotion at work. I was supposed to be interviewed by our district manager today. She was at our store for 5 1/2 hours. Did she speak to me? NO, not once was it even brought up. She is an absolute idiot! I can't wait to talk to the manager at the other store. When he finds out nothing was done he is going to be as mad as I am. He was hoping I would be there in the next couple weeks.


----------



## AuburnJen92

We4mickey said:


> Jen, I will join you in that drink if I may. I am so @#%#$@$ angry   right now I could scream or cry. Which I did by the way, when my DH asked me if I got the promotion at work. I was supposed to be interviewed by our district manager today. She was at our store for 5 1/2 hours. Did she speak to me? NO, not once was it even brought up. She is an absolute idiot! I can't wait to talk to the manager at the other store. When he finds out nothing was done he is going to be as mad as I am. He was hoping I would be there in the next couple weeks.



I hold my rum and coke up in honor that you will get the promotion and give the manager a huge raspberry!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Did anyone read the story on JimHillMedia.com about how Disney is reacquiring the Disney Store chain and closing 100 stores?  I don't know about you, but since it was bought out, my purchases there have plummeted.  When they eliminated the catalogs, that eliminated my mother buying stuff for us and DS for Christmas too.  She is an avid catalog shopper and very old school.  (She will only check email if she HAS to and refuses to reply to anyone! )  There just doesn't seem to be much on there anymore worth buying, IMHO.


----------



## RvUsa

kc5grw said:


> Looks like Disney's been working on the online ressie system. I hadn't noticed this before, a couple of days ago anyway. But they've gotta a better looking wait screen while you're waiting for the system to look up room/site availability.
> 
> At least it's the first time I've noticed this:



Mike, how did you take the screenshot, I need to do it for my campgrounds.  Let me know if you can.

Thanks


----------



## kc5grw

RvUsa said:


> Mike, how did you take the screenshot, I need to do it for my campgrounds. Let me know if you can.
> 
> Thanks


 
Hold down the CTRL and PrtScrn at the same time. Then paste into a program like Paint. If you're using a laptop you will usually have to hold down one additional key. On my HP laptop it is CTRL + PrtScrn + fn.

Additionally CTRL + ALT + PrtScrn will grab only the active window.


----------



## RvUsa

You da man!  I have a laptop too, and could never get it to work, I have to do all 3 as well,,,, Yeah BoY!!!


----------



## kc5grw

I use that function multiple times a day at work. It is very handy when trying to convey something to someone else in and email especially since you can drop it into Paint and circle things and add text. Very handy.


----------



## auntie

Hey Jen...I see you've had a rough time of it lately....I was going to complain about my day..but after reading what you've been dealing with,...I'll shut up.  Thank you by the way for the DVD..watched it last night. I appreciate your sending me a copy.

_________________


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I have a dell...but I dont think it should be any different...I dont have to push anything except print screen....and paste it into paint....I dont need "control" or "function".....I shrank this, but this is ONLY hitting the printscreen button


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Have any of you guys looked at all the RVs on Craigslist this week???? I check the local pages every other day or so...just incase I find something i CANT refuse(like almost free)......but their are so many more RVs this week than usual.......ya can sure tell that gas prices are starting to take effect!!!


----------



## clkelley

AuburnJen92 said:


> Did anyone read the story on JimHillMedia.com about how Disney is reacquiring the Disney Store chain and closing 100 stores?  I don't know about you, but since it was bought out, my purchases there have plummeted.  When they eliminated the catalogs, that eliminated my mother buying stuff for us and DS for Christmas too.  She is an avid catalog shopper and very old school.  (She will only check email if she HAS to and refuses to reply to anyone! )  There just doesn't seem to be much on there anymore worth buying, IMHO.



I RARELY go into the Disney Store any more, except when I happen to be in the mall wearing my RADP Scavenger Hunt t-shirt with Oswald the Lucky Rabbit on it to see if I can get a conversation going with the Cast Members there. Sadly, none of them seem to notice anymore or get the connection


----------



## clkelley

We're going camping this weekend with some coworkers of DHs.  He keeps telling me his coworker is going "help" me make sure I set my stuff up correctly.   "They've had their camper longer than we have, and know all the secrets" Fortunately, I'm going early in the day and will have it all set up before they get there. It's going to be an interesting weekend


----------



## kc5grw

BigDaddyRog said:


> I have a dell...but I dont think it should be any different...I dont have to push anything except print screen....and paste it into paint....I dont need "control" or "function".....I shrank this, but this is ONLY hitting the printscreen button


I've had problems with just PrtScrn or fn+PrtScrn working in some cases and have found that with CTRL it works all the time. This is at least the case with our Dells at work. It could also be that this is a carry over from the days when I was using NT or 2000 at work. I honestly haven't tried PrtScrn alone at work in years. I just checked it out and it does work, fn+PrtScrn at least, on my laptop.


----------



## auntie

clkelley said:


> We're going camping this weekend with some coworkers of DHs.  He keeps telling me his coworker is going "help" me make sure I set my stuff up correctly.   "They've had their camper longer than we have, and know all the secrets" Fortunately, I'm going early in the day and will have it all set up before they get there. It's going to be an interesting weekend




Hmm.....wouldn't want to be you this weekend. Interesting is the word alright..you'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kc5grw

clkelley said:


> We're going camping this weekend with some coworkers of DHs. He keeps telling me his coworker is going "help" me make sure I set my stuff up correctly.  "They've had their camper longer than we have, and know all the secrets" Fortunately, I'm going early in the day and will have it all set up before they get there. It's going to be an interesting weekend


 
Oh jiminy. I just love know it all types. I try not to "help" someone else unless it looks like they really need it and then I usually try to "help" in such a away that I'm only suggesting a possible alternative, not telling them, "you should really be doing it like this"


----------



## ynottony99

*Just got set up in site 404 on Friday, getting ready to head to Epcot, when someone came wandering along after having lunch at TE.*


----------



## JCJRSmith

2goofycampers said:


> hey guys...can you tell I'm talking faster,the aircard came in today. those at&t techs are the stipidest bunch of people , 3 and a half hours on the phone getting set up and I figured it out myself while on hold. question tho... any suggestions who should we use for e-mail since we will loose our account when I disconnect the dial-up?   Thanks Denise



Gmail.  http://www.gmail.com


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ynottony99 said:


> *Just got set up in site 404 on Friday, getting ready to head to Epcot, when someone came wandering along after having lunch at TE.*




 I think he is trying to win the title of the DIS person that has met the most DIS people.


----------



## Rhonda

Peacocks taking over!!   
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/04/16/dnt.peacock.problem.wcjb


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I think he is trying to win the title of the DIS person that has met the most DIS people.



Now that's 2 good looking strapping fellows there. Maybe one day you'll have the honor of having your pic taken with me.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

I thought I would ask this here. Are ther any 1-800 numbers for Disney? The one I have is inactive. 

Thanks


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rhonda said:


> Peacocks taking over!!
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/04/16/dnt.peacock.problem.wcjb



Wow.  I had no idea they could be such a nuisance.


Did yoy see the one that came on next...man proposes on bus?  They should have replaced that with man proposes at BTMR!!!!!!  Much more interesting and romantic!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ynottony99 said:


> *Just got set up in site 404 on Friday, getting ready to head to Epcot, when someone came wandering along after having lunch at TE.*



Hey, I have that same shirt with Donald surfing.  Maybe it could be an official uniform of FW.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> Now that's 2 good looking strapping fellows there. Maybe one day you'll have the honor of having your pic taken with me.




Donnie, if someone else says it, thats okay. If YOU say it, it just seems creepy 

I am sure that just like everyone else on the internet, you are taller, thinner and better looking in person


----------



## Gatordad

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I think he is trying to win the title of the DIS person that has met the most DIS people.



HOLY COW, YOU HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD..... My wife and I think the same thing... His official title shall now be known as Pledge Representative to the Social Committee.


----------



## Gatordad

OK GRUMPY said:


> I thought I would ask this here. Are ther any 1-800 numbers for Disney? The one I have is inactive.
> 
> Thanks



Disney doesn't need to pay for the call....... therefore, I am not aware of ANY toll free numbers.


----------



## 2goofycampers

OK GRUMPY said:


> I thought I would ask this here. Are ther any 1-800 numbers for Disney? The one I have is inactive.
> 
> Thanks



That would be great if someone did, I've heard only travel agents have the 800 numbers tho.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

There was a 1-800#, just a couple of months ago. It wasnt widely known...not publicized on the website or anything......it was diconnected about 1 month after I found out about it.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> There was a 1-800#, just a couple of months ago. It wasnt widely known...not publicized on the website or anything......it was diconnected about 1 month after I found out about it.



Disney had to do it - you were tying up that line too much because you had it confused with a 1-900 number.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Disney had to do it - you were tying up that line too much because you had it confused with a 1-900 number.



Snap!


----------



## auntie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Disney had to do it - you were tying up that line too much because you had it confused with a 1-900 number.



A HA!...


----------



## Us3

In case any of you missed it in my trip report....check out the catfish dd2 caught at FW!   She was soooo proud!  She caught this one (about 3 lbs) and then another one the following evening about the same size...but I didn't have my camera for that one.  And that's no fish story, haha!  
















I'm ready to go back and enjoy fishing with the girls!


----------



## Donna

BigDaddyRog said:


> There was a 1-800#, just a couple of months ago. It wasnt widely known...not publicized on the website or anything......it was diconnected about 1 month after I found out about it.



This one works (it did this morning) for ADRs and maybe they could transfer you to travel:

1-800-711-4344


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ftwildernessguy said:


> Disney had to do it - you were tying up that line too much because you had it confused with a 1-900 number.



{mumbling to self...."how do these people keep finding out all my personal business???"}


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Thanks Donna!


----------



## We4mickey

AuburnJen92 said:


> Did anyone read the story on JimHillMedia.com about how Disney is reacquiring the Disney Store chain and closing 100 stores? I don't know about you, but since it was bought out, my purchases there have plummeted. When they eliminated the catalogs, that eliminated my mother buying stuff for us and DS for Christmas too. She is an avid catalog shopper and very old school. (She will only check email if she HAS to and refuses to reply to anyone! ) There just doesn't seem to be much on there anymore worth buying, IMHO.


 
Just remember though that anything that is on Disneyshopping is Disney. The Disneystore website is just that, the same product that the stores have. They are two separate sites within one. The catalogs were Disney. Just an FYI.


----------



## We4mickey

clkelley said:


> I RARELY go into the Disney Store any more, except when I happen to be in the mall wearing my RADP Scavenger Hunt t-shirt with Oswald the Lucky Rabbit on it to see if I can get a conversation going with the Cast Members there. Sadly, none of them seem to notice anymore or get the connection


 
Actually we have Oswald product in the stores. We have had it the last several months. Most people have no clue as to who he is.


----------



## ntsammy5

If anyone is interested, I was just over n the Budget Board and swimsuits are on sale at Target.

That board is a hoot!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

OK, I keep seeing that catfish and it just kills me that it can't be eaten. That's it! I'm going out tonight and having catfish for supper! 

I do want to say, that is a beautiful picture of the water reflecting the 
sunset....with "Daddy's little girl" it's priceless


----------



## clkelley

We4mickey said:


> Actually we have Oswald product in the stores. We have had it the last several months. Most people have no clue as to who he is.



Well that tells you how often I go in.  I havn't been there since Disney got Oswald back.


----------



## Us3

Tent Camping Mom said:


> OK, I keep seeing that catfish and it just kills me that it can't be eaten. That's it! I'm going out tonight and having catfish for supper!



Funny you mention this...those little girls love to eat fish and couldn't understand why would couldn't keep it so daddy could "cook it" for dinner!


----------



## clkelley

It was most definitely not my camper that blew up, (or either of my parent's campers).  I just picked mine up from mama's over lunch break, and it was snug as a bug under it's cover.

However, if they put one more thing in their yard, I'm not gonna be able to get my camper back there!!!  I have to go up the driveway, then go right a bit and go in between two campers and a big light pole, hugging one camper as close as I can on the drivers side to get straight in on the gate (That's just pulling in the back yard).

Pulling out, I have to center it up on the gate and pull as straight as possible till the camper is out, then swing left a bit, then an immediate right again, and all the while miss two big 5th wheels, a tree, a light post, and a flag pole   

Hopefully one of their campers will be gone soon.  They just bought a new to them 5th wheel and are selling the old one.

Although really, I shouldn't complain, that's $45 a month worth of storage they are giving me for nuttin


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Does anyone know why we can't eat the fish?  

I grew up on Guntersville Lake and fish was our main staple. I had never heard of "catch and release" until we started camping at the Fort. The only time it was catch and release for us was if the fish was too small to eat, then sometimes we even kept that for our ducks.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Id never heard of Oswald until this thread....googled it , he does look very familiar...I think Ive seen him in the classic mickey(silver tin box dvd set)


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> If anyone is interested, I was just over n the Budget Board and swimsuits are on sale at Target.
> 
> That board is a hoot!




Let's get matching tankini sets, shall we!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Would you two shave each others names in your back hair too? HubbaHubbaHominaHominaHomina


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Oh good Lord!  Now I have to have *that* mental picture!


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> Let's get matching tankini sets, shall we!



I'm game if you are!


----------



## RvUsa

UUUHHGGGGG!  I am not gonna get that out of my head for a while....


----------



## VACAMPER

Those of you planning on going to this Grand Gathering party might want to read the above posts and rethink this idea.  There might be a few disgusting sights there.  Then again some of you sound like you might enjoy it.


----------



## clkelley

BigDaddyRog said:


> Id never heard of Oswald until this thread....googled it , he does look very familiar...I think Ive seen him in the classic mickey(silver tin box dvd set)



Actually Oswald has his own tin boxed set now that Disney owns him again.

Oswald was Walt's first commercial success and there was a whole series of cartoons produced.  However, through a technicality in the contract, the distributor stole Oswald away from Disney (and most of his animators) except for Ub Iwerks, it was on the famous train trip back to tell his brother about the loss of of Oswald that Disney created Mickey Mouse.  About 2 years ago, in a trade with NBC for Al Micheals, Disney got back the rights to Oswald the Lucky Rabbit and collected up as much of the material as they could get their hands on and created the silver tin box set.  That is my favorite of all the Disney DVDs that I own.


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Does anyone know why we can't eat the fish?
> 
> I grew up on Guntersville Lake and fish was our main staple. I had never heard of "catch and release" until we started camping at the Fort. The only time it was catch and release for us was if the fish was too small to eat, then sometimes we even kept that for our ducks.



Probably for two reasons, they don't want even the remote chance that a fish in their water has some bug and makes a guest sick, and also if the fish weren't catch and release they would have to continually restock to keep the supply up.  Now folks that go on these $150 + fishing excursions have a very good chance of catching a whopper.


----------



## Brer Bear

BigDaddyRog said:


> Would you two shave each others names in your back hair too? HubbaHubbaHominaHominaHomina



Heeey, Ralphie Boy!


----------



## AuburnJen92

auntie said:


> Hey Jen...I see you've had a rough time of it lately....I was going to complain about my day..but after reading what you've been dealing with,...I'll shut up.  Thank you by the way for the DVD..watched it last night. I appreciate your sending me a copy.
> 
> _________________



You are more than welcome.  Any time!  Sorry about the captions in the beginning.  DS4 was messing with the remote again.  That darn kid messed with the alarm too and set it to go off Monday.  I kinda needed to be at work today.


----------



## AuburnJen92

We4mickey said:


> Just remember though that anything that is on Disneyshopping is Disney. The Disneystore website is just that, the same product that the stores have. They are two separate sites within one. The catalogs were Disney. Just an FYI.



Yes, I know.  However, the selection of stuff in the stores (and the catalog) that I deem worth my dollar bills has gone way down since the sale of the stores and demise of the paper catalogs.  I was just sharing an opinion.  I would have shared my rum last night if anyone had stopped by!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> If anyone is interested, I was just over n the Budget Board and swimsuits are on sale at Target.
> 
> That board is a hoot!



OMG!  That board scares the hell out of me   I do go over there for a good scare and laugh though.  I reminds me of the "sane" people on this forum and I don't stay long.


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> Oh good Lord!  Now I have to have *that* mental picture!



Crap!  I do too.  I have to go and get that out of my head!


----------



## RvUsa

AuburnJen92 said:


> Crap!  I do too.  I have to go and get that out of my head!



More of the booze that you were talking about will help a little, but I think a labotomy is the only true way....


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Would you two shave each others names in your back hair too? HubbaHubbaHominaHominaHomina



Kinda like this?


----------



## ntsammy5

Rhonda said:


> Peacocks taking over!!
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/04/16/dnt.peacock.problem.wcjb



That's why otters don't like peacocks!


----------



## VACAMPER

ntsammy5 said:


> Kinda like this?



Thank God my husband is not hairy.Once again Thank God my husband is not hairy!  Has he never heard of waxing?


----------



## RvUsa

OH COME ON!!!


----------



## chief19spixi

Ohhhh thats not sexy at all!! LOL


----------



## chief19spixi

Woo Hoo I Leave For My Trip Tomorrow Night... 2 Days At The Beach And 15 At The Fort!!! Wooooooo Hooooo!


----------



## RvUsa

Have fun and be careful on the trip....  keep us up to date!


----------



## chief19spixi

I Will!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Have Fun can't wait for your trip report.


----------



## chief19spixi

I am cracking up here.. DH wants the grass cut before we leave so he is outside right now cutting the grass.. the funny thing is that there must be something wrong with the mower cause every once in a while all I see is thick white smoke.. and its getting dark outside too!! He just does not know when to give in.. I know he needs an excuse to get another mower when he gets back from the fort... I guess he is gonna kill the darn thing this way!!


----------



## Us3

Have a GREAT time at the Fort!!  Take lot's of pics for us!


----------



## 3gr8kids

chief19spixi said:


> Woo Hoo I Leave For My Trip Tomorrow Night... 2 Days At The Beach And 15 At The Fort!!! Wooooooo Hooooo!



Have fun!!  

p.s. have I ever mentioned I can fit into a medium size piece of luggage and I don't eat too much?  lol    hint hint....


----------



## Rhonda

2goofycampers said:


> That would be great if someone did, I've heard only travel agents have the 800 numbers tho.



I could tell you.  But then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Kinda like this?



Well, at least that is less hair in the shower!


----------



## homebrew2

Hey guys,Maybe this something we can try at the Fort  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gourYCpaJLU


----------



## kc5grw

Well, Disney's got that big track over there.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I got a kick out of the "structural rigidity!"


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Does anyone know why we can't eat the fish?



the reason you can't eat the fish you catch at WDW is they use fertilizer and pesticides all thruout and all of this washes into the water ways.  



clkelley said:


> Now folks that go on these $150 + fishing excursions have a very good chance of catching a whopper.



Those excursions are now $250.00   and you may catch a whopper.


----------



## homebrew2

AuburnJen92 said:


> I got a kick out of the "structural rigidity!"



I got a bang out of "Now thats a PIE".


----------



## Gatordad

clkelley said:


> Actually Oswald has his own tin boxed set now that Disney owns him again.
> 
> Oswald was Walt's first commercial success and there was a whole series of cartoons produced.  However, through a technicality in the contract, the distributor stole Oswald away from Disney (and most of his animators) except for Ub Iwerks, it was on the famous train trip back to tell his brother about the loss of of Oswald that Disney created Mickey Mouse.  About 2 years ago, in a trade with NBC for Al Micheals, Disney got back the rights to Oswald the Lucky Rabbit and collected up as much of the material as they could get their hands on and created the silver tin box set.  That is my favorite of all the Disney DVDs that I own.



I'd rather have Al Michaels.


----------



## kc5grw

Gatordad said:


> I'd rather have Al Michaels.


Nope. Not gonna say it.


----------



## LONE-STAR

1900


----------



## kc5grw

1900. You jumped the gun Lone-Star


----------



## LONE-STAR

1901


----------



## Gatordad

kc5grw said:


> Nope. Not gonna say it.



as a line item on the balance sheet.


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> 1900. You jumped the gun Lone-Star



If you red light at least your trying.


----------



## Shannone1

ntsammy5 said:


> Kinda like this?


----------



## kc5grw

This is what we have rolling through right now. The little crosshair in the circle right of center of the map is where we are located.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Dang ~ those are some serious storms ~ be safe!


----------



## VACAMPER

Ditto, stay safe!


----------



## kc5grw

This is what it looks like across the region.


----------



## kc5grw

This thing stretches all the way across the country.


----------



## kc5grw

The rain started a few minutes ago, it has gotten pretty heavy. I can deal with that, just as soon not see the hail that hit west of here in Ft. Worth. Pics on the TV showed a car dealer with a bunch of brand new Toyotas with busted windows and massive dents.


----------



## VACAMPER

Wow! All is quiet here.


----------



## VACAMPER

Everyone must be asleep tonight


----------



## kc5grw

Must be. I'll probably be up another 30min or so until the storm blows past. 

The news was just talking about baseball and grapefruit sized hail early tonight west of here.


----------



## clkelley

I hope it loses steam before it gets to Alabama.  Although we have no rain predicted this weekend, I'm gonna be in my camper!!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Thats some serious hail.  Don't send it my way.  I'm waiting up for my DH & DD to return from the er.  My 8 year old broke out with poison oak all over in about 20 min.  Eyes swelled and all.  I had to stay home with the other two so i'm sitting here feeling guilty about not being with her.


----------



## kc5grw

Oh my gosh. That's terrible. I've never had a serious allerigic reaction to anything like that. I'm sure it's pretty scary. I hope all is well and they get back home soon.


----------



## VACAMPER

He just called and said they are still in the waiting area.  I hate er's but didn't think we should wait to see our dr in the morning.  She was only getting worse.


----------



## VACAMPER

clkelley said:


> I hope it loses steam before it gets to Alabama.  Although we have no rain predicted this weekend, I'm gonna be in my camper!!!!



I cleaned my camper today.  Wish I was using it this weekend but dh has to work.  Have fun!


----------



## kc5grw

I think you did the right thing getting her to the ER. At least she's in the right place if she gets a lot worse.


----------



## kc5grw

Here's a picture somebody took of some of the hail tonight. 






There are a lot more storm pictures here: http://community.myfoxdfw.com/photos/viewcategory.aspx?category_id=2.


----------



## VACAMPER

They just covered your storms on our local channel.  They must be pretty bad.  I'm in Va.


----------



## VACAMPER

kc5grw said:


> Here's a picture somebody took of some of the hail tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot more storm pictures here: http://community.myfoxdfw.com/photos/viewcategory.aspx?category_id=2.



OMG!!


----------



## VACAMPER

I hope you have a garage or at least want a new paint job.


----------



## kc5grw

The heaviest of the storms have already past. I do have a garage and a 1000 sq ft shop. But the only car that is under cover is a '69 Barracuda that doesn't run and needs to be restored. It's the trailer that really takes a beating, even in light hail since ours is aluminum sided.


----------



## VACAMPER

oooh! A barracuda.  Nice.  I'm glad the storms are passing. Maybe you'll be able to sleep now.


----------



## kc5grw

Yea, I'll be going to bed soon. I hope the ER is able to see your DD soon so they can get home and you can get some rest too.


----------



## VACAMPER

I'm sure they will be home soon. Sleep tight. I'm gonna let Jay Leno entertain me for awhile.


----------



## kc5grw

Uh oh. Talladega Nights just came on Encore and I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## VACAMPER

Good movie. Prepare to laugh.


----------



## kc5grw

I just pressed record on the DVR. I'll save it for later this weekend.


----------



## VACAMPER

Good! Now go to bed.


----------



## kc5grw

G'Night everybody.


----------



## VACAMPER

Everybody? I'm the only one here.  Good night


----------



## ynottony99

*I am going to bed, and sleeping for 8 hours, straight through!!! *


----------



## des1954

Good morning, everyone!  

kc5 - I hope those storms passed w/o any incident to you!

VA Camper - Is your little one okay??

Okay - when it rains, it pours around here (not weather).  DH has been job hunting since November.  I have half-heartedly put in bids for full-time & part-time jobs.  

In March, I started part-time @ Home Depot.

Today, I have an interview with Geico.

Yesterday I received notification to test for a position with the USPS on May 1st.(It's a custodial job & I might just go for it - $17/hr to start)

Me - (who really doesn't want to work full-time) has 2 PT jobs & 2 interviews for good paying FT jobs.

DH who wants a good paying FT job = 0 interviews.

What's wrong with this story??


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Man, Deb...you guys are having such a tough time....I could teach him to DJ!!! Experience not neccessary, knowing when women are blowing smoke up your a$$ is a major plus.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Good morn'n back atcha , and everyone else too. Sure hope all is well in VA.....Deb,,     ....Hubby,,


----------



## ntsammy5

Damn!  Gas went up $0.10 a gallon in 1 day.  It's $3.61 now.  It'll be $4.00 by Memorial Day, I bet.  We have several long trips coming up not to mention the several 200 mile round trips to see the MIL.  Boy, I'll never be able to retire at this rate!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> Damn!  Gas went up $0.10 a gallon in 1 day.  It's $3.61 now.  It'll be $4.00 by Memorial Day, I bet.  We have several long trips coming up not to mention the several 200 mile round trips to see the MIL.  Boy, I'll never be able to retire at this rate!



The secret - motorscooters.  I get 100mpg with mine.  May not be real practical for you guys in Buffalo with only 3 weeks of summer, but I run my errands around town with mine for about 4 bucks a month.  Also gives you an excuse to not visit the MIL - who wants to ride a scooter 200 miles?


----------



## ntsammy5

Yeah, I've thought about that.  I do use the bus to commute to work though.  That saves a lot.


----------



## clkelley

Good morning all!!!!  It's a beautiful Friday and I'm off work today!!!!  Plus I'm going camping!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

clkelley said:


> Good morning all!!!!  It's a beautiful Friday and I'm off work today!!!!  Plus I'm going camping!!!!



Camping ?!?!  Hey ,,I've heard about that somewhere!!! We WANNA GO TOO!!!


----------



## clkelley

Come on down  www.pointmallardpark.com


----------



## PolynesianPixie

kc5grw said:


> This thing stretches all the way across the country.



Yikes!  Are you ok?  I new they were calling for rain here in VA this weekend...hopefully no hail like that!  My DH has a motorcycle "gang"laughing: ) that he rides with and they are doing this motorcycle campground off the Blue Ridge Parkway all weekend.  He has this hammock "tent".  Hail and the hammock won't make a good pair!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Good morning!!!!
> 
> kc5 - I hope those storms passed w/o any incident to you!
> 
> VA Camper - Is your little one okay??
> 
> Yeah!  Amanda, do you need anything? PM me if you do!  I'd be glad to bring you anything!  I hope your sweetie is ok!!!!!
> 
> Okay - when it rains, it pours around here (not weather).  DH has been job hunting since November.  I have half-heartedly put in bids for full-time & part-time jobs.
> 
> In March, I started part-time @ Home Depot.
> 
> Today, I have an interview with Geico.
> 
> Yesterday I received notification to test for a position with the USPS on May 1st.(It's a custodial job & I might just go for it - $17/hr to start)
> 
> Me - (who really doesn't want to work full-time) has 2 PT jobs & 2 interviews for good paying FT jobs.
> 
> Great!!!!
> 
> DH who wants a good paying FT job = 0 interviews.
> 
> What IS up with that?????  What does society have against mid-aged men, I want to know?
> 
> What's wrong with this story??




Ok, this is a total sum up post, but REMEMBER EVERYONE!!!!!!! to pray for Dan's son Justin today who is having surgery!!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Thanks for reminding me Ami.


----------



## kc5grw

We're all okay here. The storms had passed us by with no incident in our area before I went to bed last night. Spring in this part of the country is always interesting weatherwise.


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks everyone for asking about my DD.  The good news is its not poison oak. So no itching. The bad news she had a severe reaction to something so we have to figure out what.  She was playing in the woods at our house yesterday thats why we thought poison oak.  They put her on prednisone and benadryl and its already helping.

Dan, I will be saying lots of prayers for your son and your family today.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ntsammy5

Yeah, the weather has been interesting.  Buffalo traditionally does not get a good spring.  We often have snow in late April.  This year and last though, the weather has been great -- even the winter this year was very mild.  Most of this week it's been in the 60s-70s and will be in the low 80s Saturday.  The temperature is not supposed to drop into the 50s until next weekend.  Not only that, it's been very sunny here too.  That's truly amazing.  If this is global warming, bring it on!


----------



## Colson39

Just want to remind everyone it's Friday


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Thanks everyone for asking about my DD.  The good news is its not poison oak. So no itching. The bad news she had a severe reaction to something so we have to figure out what.  She was playing in the woods at our house yesterday thats why we thought poison oak.  They put her on prednisone and benadryl and its already helping.
> 
> Dan, I will be saying lots of prayers for your son and your family today.  Keep us posted.



There is a great Allergy Doc in Roanoke, Dr. Luis Matos.  He's great with kids, too!  My oldest DD has a severe bee allergy and he has been wonderful with her through the whole thing!  I hope you get to the bottom of this soon!


----------



## Us3

kc5grw said:


> We're all okay here. The storms had passed us by with no incident in our area before I went to bed last night. Spring in this part of the country is always interesting weatherwise.



That's the one thing I DONT miss....spring time in north Texas!  Yikes!


----------



## kc5grw

Yes. TGIF. I get to take off early today to meet with a paint contractor to get a quote for painting my house. Then I get to drive a bus load of middle school kids from our church to an event tonight.


----------



## Shannone1

I fell a little behind on this thread....man you guys can chat !!   

Good vibes to those that need them  

I hope no one was hit by the storms.

Here in Michigan it has been gorgeous.  Hit 71 here yesterday and supposed to be about 74 today !!  Chad mowed the lawn and cleaned out the garage yesterday.  We have trees budding and flowers popping up.  Spring is FINALLY here...it was a LONG winter !!


----------



## g8trmom1

VACAMPER said:


> Thanks everyone for asking about my DD.  The good news is its not poison oak. So no itching. The bad news she had a severe reaction to something so we have to figure out what.  She was playing in the woods at our house yesterday thats why we thought poison oak.  They put her on prednisone and benadryl and its already helping.
> 
> Dan, I will be saying lots of prayers for your son and your family today.  Keep us posted.




Do you guys have fire ants in Va?  My dad got bit by some down here and had a severe allergic reaction.  Just a thought.

~Chris
Gatordad's Better Half


----------



## Colson39

Ouch, fire ants, we have those in FL, those things are nasty!!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

g8trmom1 said:


> Do you guys have fire ants in Va?  My dad got bit by some down here and had a severe allergic reaction.  Just a thought.
> 
> ~Chris
> Gatordad's Better Half



we're waiting on her to clear up to look for bite marks.  The dr also thought she might have been bitten.  Last night it was to hard to tell.


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah, the weather has been interesting.  Buffalo traditionally does not get a good spring.  We often have snow in late April.  This year and last though, the weather has been great -- even the winter this year was very mild.  Most of this week it's been in the 60s-70s and will be in the low 80s Saturday.  The temperature is not supposed to drop into the 50s until next weekend.  Not only that, it's been very sunny here too.  That's truly amazing.  If this is global warming, bring it on!



We've had a pretty mild winter here on Long Island also. It's been warm here as well this week. Everyone seems to be getting an early start on Spring/summer. Kids want to wear shorts...and the patio and deck furniture is coming back out. I say the same thing..If this is global warming...I'm ALL for it!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

g8trmom1 said:


> Do you guys have fire ants in Va?  My dad got bit by some down here and had a severe allergic reaction.  Just a thought.
> 
> ~Chris
> Gatordad's Better Half



Gatordads better half????? WOW...welcome to the boards Chris!!!!! We already know your good people because anyone who can handle Pete has got to be an armored saint!!!!! Very nice to meet you!!!!


----------



## auntie

g8trmom1 said:


> Do you guys have fire ants in Va?  My dad got bit by some down here and had a severe allergic reaction.  Just a thought.
> 
> ~Chris
> Gatordad's Better Half



Hey there Chris..just a quick  from me too!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

We have dysfunctional weather.  An international student just came into my office this morning and asked if our weather is always this crazy. She's been in the states since August and she said our winter was the strangest she has ever been through.


----------



## disney4dan

Anyone remember that old game?  Anyway, we are sitting in the family waiting room, waiting for news on Justin's surgery.  I had to write, figure you all would appreciate this.  Seems there were many Disney connections today, although hardly coincidental being a Children's Hospital.

Started early this morning while waiting to be admitted to surgery.  Being a Children's Hospital, there always kids videos on the TV on the wall.  They put an older VHS tape in the machine (most of the time it's Shrek) and this time, it's a Disney tape.  It started with the old commercial of the two little brothers packing to go to WDW, with the older brother telling the little one all about it.  Brought back many memories of when Justin was a little tyke.  Next comes the first preview for a soon to be released video.  Within the first few frames of the preview, I guessed that the tape was going to be the Lion King.  Nancy looks at me like I've got two heads and figures I must be obsessed. 

So we get good news in an update that all was going well, he should be out of surgery by 2:00 or so and we head on over to a restaurant for some lunch.  Plastered on the wall behind the register are all kinds of foreign currencies for display (people come from all over the world for this hospital) and sure enough, smack in the middle of the wall is a Disney Dollar with Mickey prominently displayed.  Sounds like the Pixie Dust is at work!

By the way, did I mention that he's doing great!   

Will update later; I forgot to pack the power cord for the laptop and the battery is running low.  TGIF everyone!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

disney4dan said:


> Anyone remember that old game?  Anyway, we are sitting in the family waiting room, waiting for news on Justin's surgery.  I had to write, figure you all would appreciate this.  Seems there were many Disney connections today, although hardly coincidental being a Children's Hospital.
> 
> Started early this morning while waiting to be admitted to surgery.  Being a Children's Hospital, there always kids videos on the TV on the wall.  They put an older VHS tape in the machine (most of the time it's Shrek) and this time, it's a Disney tape.  It started with the old commercial of the two little brothers packing to go to WDW, with the older brother telling the little one all about it.  Brought back many memories of when Justin was a little tyke.  Next comes the first preview for a soon to be released video.  Within the first few frames of the preview, I guessed that the tape was going to be the Lion King.  Nancy looks at me like I've got two heads and figures I must be obsessed.
> 
> So we get good news in an update that all was going well, he should be out of surgery by 2:00 or so and we head on over to a restaurant for some lunch.  Plastered on the wall behind the register are all kinds of foreign currencies for display (people come from all over the world for this hospital) and sure enough, smack in the middle of the wall is a Disney Dollar with Mickey prominently displayed.  Sounds like the Pixie Dust is at work!
> 
> By the way, did I mention that he's doing great!
> 
> Will update later; I forgot to pack the power cord for the laptop and the battery is running low.  TGIF everyone!



My wife would say it's a sign from God, and have her bags packed before I had a chance to make reservations.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Glad to hear the good news!

You have my prayers 
and a little more pixie dust


----------



## Gatordad

BigDaddyRog said:


> Gatordads better half????? WOW...welcome to the boards Chris!!!!! We already know your good people because anyone who can handle Pete has got to be an armored saint!!!!! Very nice to meet you!!!!




You don't know what she's like, lol..... she is a saint for dealing with 3 kids, and one really big kid.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> ..... she is a saint for dealing with ....... one really big kid.



No kidding!


----------



## JCJRSmith

That's encouraging news.  Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

disney4dan said:


> smack in the middle of the wall is a Disney Dollar with Mickey prominently displayed.  Sounds like the Pixie Dust is at work!
> 
> By the way, did I mention that he's doing great!



Maybe thats Walts way of letting you know he's pulling strings up there for all of his truest fans......Its good to hear that everythings going well.


----------



## Colson39

> Originally Posted by BigDaddyRog  View Post
> Gatordads better half????? WOW...welcome to the boards Chris!!!!! We already know your good people because anyone who can handle Pete has got to be an armored saint!!!!! Very nice to meet you!!!!



I was wondering if anyone else had noticed Gatordads better half, I first saw her post a few days ago and I thought maybe I had missed the introductions...lol


----------



## Gatordad

Colson39 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else had noticed Gatordads better half, I first saw her post a few days ago and I thought maybe I had missed the introductions...lol



She's on a tight leash.  But at least she has her own id.... so when I say something stupid, people don't think it's her.


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> She's on a tight leash.  But at least she has her own id.... so when I say something stupid, people don't think it's her.



Yeah - I'm sure people would think that!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

disney4dan said:


> Anyone remember that old game?  Anyway, we are sitting in the family waiting room, waiting for news on Justin's surgery.  I had to write, figure you all would appreciate this.  Seems there were many Disney connections today, although hardly coincidental being a Children's Hospital.
> 
> Started early this morning while waiting to be admitted to surgery.  Being a Children's Hospital, there always kids videos on the TV on the wall.  They put an older VHS tape in the machine (most of the time it's Shrek) and this time, it's a Disney tape.  It started with the old commercial of the two little brothers packing to go to WDW, with the older brother telling the little one all about it.  Brought back many memories of when Justin was a little tyke.  Next comes the first preview for a soon to be released video.  Within the first few frames of the preview, I guessed that the tape was going to be the Lion King.  Nancy looks at me like I've got two heads and figures I must be obsessed.
> 
> So we get good news in an update that all was going well, he should be out of surgery by 2:00 or so and we head on over to a restaurant for some lunch.  Plastered on the wall behind the register are all kinds of foreign currencies for display (people come from all over the world for this hospital) and sure enough, smack in the middle of the wall is a Disney Dollar with Mickey prominently displayed.  Sounds like the Pixie Dust is at work!
> 
> By the way, did I mention that he's doing great!
> 
> Will update later; I forgot to pack the power cord for the laptop and the battery is running low.  TGIF everyone!



I've got chills!  I am so glad it went well!  I have been thinking of Justin all day!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

g8trmom1 said:


> Do you guys have fire ants in Va?  My dad got bit by some down here and had a severe allergic reaction.  Just a thought.
> 
> ~Chris
> Gatordad's Better Half



Welcome to the boards!!!!  You should start a thread so you can be welcomed properly!

Oh, and YES!  We do have fire ants in VA!  Nasty little suckers!  They got my legs once when I was gardening~Oh, that was awful!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> We've had a pretty mild winter here on Long Island also. It's been warm here as well this week. Everyone seems to be getting an early start on Spring/summer. Kids want to wear shorts...and the patio and deck furniture is coming back out. I say the same thing..If this is global warming...I'm ALL for it!



I am loving this!!!!!!!!  I live wonderfully close to the Jefferson National Forest, so I spent the morning there with the baby, walking around the large pond.  LOTS of people out fishing today.  Then I met my DH in Downtown Blacksburg, where I walked around more, we grabbed some lunch at this new Ethiopian restaurant and ate it out by the Farmer's Market.  I am in a skirt, tank top and flip flops......just soaking in the sunshine!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> They got my legs once when I was gardening~Oh, that was awful!



I certainly hope you get them back.

Sounds like an otter story to me.


----------



## Gatordad

They got them back,but different.  before the otter incident, she was 5'9", now she is a little shorter than that.  At least they matched her skin tone.


----------



## VACAMPER

ntsammy5 said:


> I certainly hope you get them back.
> 
> Sounds like an otter story to me.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> They got them back,but different.  before the otter incident, she was 5'9", now she is a little shorter than that.  At least they matched her skin tone.



 

Yeah, it's real hard to match my skin tone since it's the color of milk.  


5'9!  Wow!!!  Just think how thin I'd be if I were all stretched out.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> .....we grabbed some lunch at this new Ethiopian restaurant ....



Ethiopian restaurant????? Arent those people starving in the desert???? Whats THAT menu look like??? Has Sally Struthers been lying to us????


----------



## ntsammy5

Dear Sally ate all their food!


----------



## 77ed

Add water = mud pie


----------



## ftwildernessguy

that's where starvin marvin was from


----------



## g8trmom1

auntie said:


> Hey there Chris..just a quick  from me too!



Thanks!!
Hey, I'm originally from New York!  Staten Island actually!!


----------



## g8trmom1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Gatordads better half????? WOW...welcome to the boards Chris!!!!! We already know your good people because anyone who can handle Pete has got to be an armored saint!!!!! Very nice to meet you!!!!



Thanks Rog...I've been reading this board for almost a year..Pete does all the posting...


----------



## g8trmom1

Thanks everyone..Can't wait to meet everyone Memorial Day weekend.  It's gonna be a blast.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ethiopian restaurant????? Arent those people starving in the desert???? Whats THAT menu look like??? Has Sally Struthers been lying to us????



That's terrible!    I guess what food they have is delicious because I thoroughly enjoyed it.  It was spicey and full of exotic ingredients and sauce and came with this supple bread that was so light and you used it to gather the stew up and we had this juice that was also kind of spicey, but tantalizingly sweet at the same time.....  I'll be back.


----------



## RvUsa

UUUUGGG, quit talking about food, I think the chinese food I had last night gave me food poisoning.  I haven't been this sick in years, and it is so nice outside todyay....


----------



## 77ed

Quittin' time!!!! Who needs a BEER?


----------



## kc5grw

Food Poisoning is no fun at all. I had it quite a while back and I had to move about 2 yards of pea gravel that same day.


----------



## 2goofycampers

g8trmom1 said:


> Thanks everyone..Can't wait to meet everyone Memorial Day weekend.  It's gonna be a blast.



We can't be there  Memorail Weekend, BUT we want to welcome you too!! Welcome !! Welcome !! Welcome!!...Denise is from up state NY,,Cohoes ( I think thats how it's spelled )


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> That's terrible!    I guess what food they have is delicious because I thoroughly enjoyed it.  It was spicey and full of exotic ingredients and sauce and came with this supple bread that was so light and you used it to gather the stew up and we had this juice that was also kind of spicey, but tantalizingly sweet at the same time.....  I'll be back.



They have one in Ann Arbor and I didn't like it at all.  I'm not much of an ethnic food eater (unless you count Italian, lol).  I didn't care for the spongy bread.  We went with my mom and stepdad and they brought out one platter of food for us to share...and you eat with your fingers, no silverware.  It just wasn't for me !!


----------



## kc5grw

77ed said:


> Quittin' time!!!! Who needs a BEER?


I can't have a beer till about 11pm tonight. Gotta drive the church bus full of middle school kids tonight.


----------



## kc5grw

I haven't tried Ethiopian food. I really like spicy foods. I also like Sushi, a lot. I just only eat on somebody elses expense account.


----------



## kc5grw

Sitting here waiting for the paint contractor to show up to tell me how much they want to paint this house.


----------



## kc5grw

1995, the year my youngest DD was born.


----------



## kc5grw

1996. The year I got my CDL.


----------



## kc5grw

1997. Nothing special


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> They have one in Ann Arbor and I didn't like it at all.  I'm not much of an ethnic food eater (unless you count Italian, lol).  I didn't care for the spongy bread.  We went with my mom and stepdad and they brought out one platter of food for us to share...and you eat with your fingers, no silverware.  It just wasn't for me !!



Yeah, it's considered finger food and you do share.  You just have to trust that everyone washed their hands!!!   I do like indian food, morroccan, Italian  , sushi.....heck, I just like to eat.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2000?


----------



## RvUsa

2000?


----------



## kc5grw

2000. Almost.


----------



## AuburnJen92

g8trmom1 said:


> Do you guys have fire ants in Va?  My dad got bit by some down here and had a severe allergic reaction.  Just a thought.
> 
> ~Chris
> Gatordad's Better Half



Welcome!  It is so nice that you joined our nuthouse!  We already have so much respect for you!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Ah heck.


----------



## RvUsa

Ha, I sniped one from you this time, I am done tho, but the heat from the laptop feels good on my tummy!!  Talk to "yins" later.


----------



## 77ed

You were talking about food and I was thinking about Jack and the Beanstalk.  Would those beans give you major gas?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Ha, I sniped one from you this time, I am done tho, but the heat from the laptop feels good on my tummy!!  Talk to "yins" later.



Blast you!  

Hope you feel better, John!


----------



## Gatordad

I'm still the cooler one of the house.


----------



## AuburnJen92

disney4dan said:


> Anyone remember that old game?  Anyway, we are sitting in the family waiting room, waiting for news on Justin's surgery.  I had to write, figure you all would appreciate this.  Seems there were many Disney connections today, although hardly coincidental being a Children's Hospital.
> 
> Started early this morning while waiting to be admitted to surgery.  Being a Children's Hospital, there always kids videos on the TV on the wall.  They put an older VHS tape in the machine (most of the time it's Shrek) and this time, it's a Disney tape.  It started with the old commercial of the two little brothers packing to go to WDW, with the older brother telling the little one all about it.  Brought back many memories of when Justin was a little tyke.  Next comes the first preview for a soon to be released video.  Within the first few frames of the preview, I guessed that the tape was going to be the Lion King.  Nancy looks at me like I've got two heads and figures I must be obsessed.
> 
> So we get good news in an update that all was going well, he should be out of surgery by 2:00 or so and we head on over to a restaurant for some lunch.  Plastered on the wall behind the register are all kinds of foreign currencies for display (people come from all over the world for this hospital) and sure enough, smack in the middle of the wall is a Disney Dollar with Mickey prominently displayed.  Sounds like the Pixie Dust is at work!
> 
> By the way, did I mention that he's doing great!
> 
> Will update later; I forgot to pack the power cord for the laptop and the battery is running low.  TGIF everyone!



Oh, that is great news!  I have been thinking of him all day.  I am so glad to hear.  The admins here at school hijacked my computer (with the air card) so they could go and investigate sites that were banned by the school board, so I didn't get to check and see how he was doing.  I am so glad he is going well.  Best wishes from our family to yours!


----------



## g8trmom1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Welcome!  It is so nice that you joined our nuthouse!  We already have so much respect for you!



Thanks Jen!
Yea, he's quite the character, isn't he?


----------



## auntie

g8trmom1 said:


> Thanks!!
> Hey, I'm originally from New York!  Staten Island actually!!



Well then...guess I should have said "How Ya doin" ...Staten Island is still tryin' to break away from the "city"...Now Long Island is tryin' to do break from from NY State. See what you guys started!

Staten Island..you gotta be Italian..yes?....at least half... right?....


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Ha, I sniped one from you this time, I am done tho, but the heat from the laptop feels good on my tummy!!  Talk to "yins" later.



I hope you feel better soon as well.  Would beer make you feel better?


----------



## g8trmom1

auntie said:


> Well then...guess I should have said "How Ya doin" ...Staten Island is still tryin' to break away from the "city"...Now Long Island is tryin' to do break from from NY State. See what you guys started!
> 
> Staten Island..you gotta be Italian..yes?....at least half right?....




Born in Bklyn.  Yes, half italian.  
Still trying to find a good bakery down here in Tampa....miss the good Italian Bread, pastries...
We did find a place that has alot of Italian stuff...but it's almost 1 hr away.
ahh, the forgotten Boro, home the of worlds largest garbage dump.  I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## AuburnJen92

DH and I went to the store last night and restocked the Capt Morgan's since I had to finish off because of the horrible week...NOW we are ready for the weekend!!!!  Whohoo!


----------



## g8trmom1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Welcome to the boards!!!!  You should start a thread so you can be welcomed properly!
> 
> Oh, and YES!  We do have fire ants in VA!  Nasty little suckers!  They got my legs once when I was gardening~Oh, that was awful!



Thanks Ami! Are you going Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## AuburnJen92

She is going to be in Europe....


----------



## g8trmom1

AuburnJen92 said:


> She is going to be in Europe....



Oh that's right!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Alas, Jen is correct.  I will be in Europe.  The sacrifices I make. 

I will be in DL Paris and plan to check out the campground there.  You know, primarily to give a TR to all you lovely people


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> I'm still the cooler one of the house.



{patting on the head}  Yes, yes. Whatever you say.


----------



## auntie

g8trmom1 said:


> Born in Bklyn.  Yes, half italian.
> Still trying to find a good bakery down here in Tampa....miss the good Italian Bread, pastries...
> We did find a place that has alot of Italian stuff...but it's almost 1 hr away.
> ahh, the forgotten Boro, home the of worlds largest garbage dump.  I don't miss it one bit.



 I'm half Italian and half Irish(born in Brooklyn also.. although I've lived on Long Island almost my entire life) 

What about bagels..do you miss bagels..or is that a Long Island thing?....I know whenever we go away, I can't get a bagel or pizza that is as good as NY. They say it's the water (ha!...that really makes your wonder!). 

That's wonderful that you're in Tampa..how long have you been there? I don't think I'd miss NY either. (except for the food..and I figure I have relatives that will ship it to me!) We are in Nassau County and it's getting so crowded, the roads and the traffic..we'd love to be able to move south.


----------



## kc5grw

PolynesianPixie said:


> Alas, Jen is correct. I will be in Europe. The sacrifices I make.
> 
> I will be in DL Paris and plan to check out the campground there. You know, primarily to give a TR to all you lovely people


 
What a sacrifice.


----------



## AuburnJen92

kc5grw said:


> What a sacrifice.



She had better post tons of pictures!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> DH and I went to the store last night and restocked the Capt Morgan's since I had to finish off because of the horrible week...NOW we are ready for the weekend!!!!  Whohoo!



oooo!  Can I come over?????


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> oooo!  Can I come over?????



most certainly, we have a full bottle (well mostly, DH already sampled the new bottle last night!)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> She had better post tons of pictures!



Oh I will!!!!  Ooohh la la!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> most certainly, we have a full bottle (well mostly, DH already sampled the new bottle last night!)



I'll be there in about 12 hours!


----------



## kc5grw

The only possibility that I have for a trip overseas is to the old Clark AFB in the Phillipines where we are starting up a new facility. It is closer to Tokyo. Hmmmm. I wonder if the flight would go through Tokyo. "But I missed the connecting flight and couldn't get on another one for 2 days...."  Gotta figure out how to expense the Tokyo Disneyland tickets.


----------



## g8trmom1

auntie said:


> I'm half Italian and half Irish(born in Brooklyn also.. although I've lived on Long Island almost my entire life)
> 
> What about bagels..do you miss bagels..or is that a Long Island thing?....I know whenever we go away, I can't get a bagel or pizza that is as good as NY. They say it's the water (ha!...that really makes your wonder!).
> 
> That's wonderful that you're in Tampa..how long have you been there? I don't think I'd miss NY either. (except for the food..and I figure I have relatives that will ship it to me!) We are in Nassau County and it's getting so crowded, the roads and the traffic..we'd love to be able to move south.



Good Bagels are hard to find also.  I actually just learned how to make my own like they do NY; they boil them first then bake them.  They came out pretty good.  We can't get anything crispy because of the humidity.

We've been down here almost 5 years.  Yes...we really do miss the food!!  You can't beat the winters down here though.

Oh, and we really miss have a "Diner"!!!!!  There aren't any down here at all!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

auntie said:


> ...
> What about bagels......


 Ive never had a real New York bagel...I like Pepridge Farms' Everything Bagels with a ton of cream cheese....are NY bagels really THAT different?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

kc5grw said:


> The only possibility that I have for a trip overseas is to the old Clark AFB in the Phillipines where we are starting up a new facility. It is closer to Tokyo. Hmmmm. I wonder if the flight would go through Tokyo. "But I missed the connecting flight and couldn't get on another one for 2 days...."  Gotta figure out how to expense the Tokyo Disneyland tickets.



 "Well, there wasn't a flight out...I _had_ to do something with my time!"

The reason we're going is because DH has a business trip to Germany.  DD11 and I have a couple days at DL before we meet him in Paris.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive never had a real New York bagel...I like Pepridge Farms' Everything Bagels with a ton of cream cheese....are NY bagels really THAT different?



I'm not sure I have either.  I had a bagel in the NYC Marriott Marquis last May, but I think it was a Thomas'.  I really like Panera.  Is it anything close?


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> "Well, there wasn't a flight out...I _had_ to do something with my time!"
> 
> The reason we're going is because DH has a business trip to Germany.  DD11 and I have a couple days at DL before we meet him in Paris.



Man, I wish my DH had to go to Germany....


----------



## kc5grw

Ooh. Ooh. I did find flights that have connections in Tokyo or Hong Kong. Ooh. Ooh.  But unfortunately, they are pricier than the ones that connect in Vegas or Frisco  .


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive never had a real New York bagel...I like Pepridge Farms' Everything Bagels with a ton of cream cheese....are NY bagels really THAT different?




OH MY GOD!   YES! a "real" bagel isn't like a Perperidge Farm bagel....those are "fake" bagels..... 

I have to send you a dozen


----------



## PolynesianPixie

kc5grw said:


> Ooh. Ooh. I did find flights that have connections in Tokyo or Hong Kong. Ooh. Ooh.  But unfortunately, they are pricier than the ones that connect in Vegas or Frisco  .



Put a little spin on it!  You need to stop in Tokyo.  You have a leg condition...yeah.  You have to walk on actual land for approximately 2 days before getting to the Phillipines, because of potential blood clots and the flight time between Vegas and Philiipines is just too long.  Yep.  That's right.  Walking around a place like DL would be down right theraputic.  Yes sirie.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> OH MY GOD!   YES! a "real" bagel isn't like a Perperidge Farm bagel....those are "fake" bagels.....
> 
> I have to send you a dozen



Oh me!  I like bagels!  Me too!  Are you taking orders?


----------



## auntie

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm not sure I have either.  I had a bagel in the NYC Marriott Marquis last May, but I think it was a Thomas'.  I really like Panera.  Is it anything close?




I'm not sure...never had a bagel in Panera...although I do like their soups and breads.


----------



## auntie

PolynesianPixie said:


> Oh me!  I like bagels!  Me too!  Are you taking orders?





I've got to figure out a way to send you poor bagel deprived people REAL BAGELS!......


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> I've got to figure out a way to send you poor bagel deprived people REAL BAGELS!......



{small, pitiful british accent} Please....may I have some more?


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

DH found these today & sent them to me. I thought everyone might enjoy them.

Image #1.





[/IMG]

Image #2.





[/IMG]

My personal favorite, Image #3.





[/IMG]


----------



## AuburnJen92

awww, pic #3 (your favorite) didn't come out, i can't see it


----------



## ntsammy5

Here is is.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ah, much better

that is my favorite too


----------



## PolynesianPixie

How silly, there were no litesabers in the 1700's


----------



## AuburnJen92

You just didn't know where to find them, did you!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Ok, trying pic #3 again.






[/IMG]


Ahhh.... There we go....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'm gonna scoot for now.  The girls and I are camping out in the backyard tonight.  I need to go start the fire and get the hotdogs ready!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> How silly, there were no litesabers in the 1700's



You know, the movie starts.... "A LONG time ago,...."  Maybe there were!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm gonna scoot for now.  The girls and I are camping out in the backyard tonight.  I need to go start the fire and get the hotdogs ready!



Have fun!!!  I'd love to do that w/ the boys.  Alas, we'd still see the house.  Plus, Ben 10 Alien Force starts tonight on Cartoon Network.


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm gonna scoot for now.  The girls and I are camping out in the backyard tonight.  I need to go start the fire and get the hotdogs ready!



I hope you have an absolute blast with the girls!


----------



## kc5grw

Be back in about 5 hours. Gotta haul a busload of middle school kids to Adventure Landing. Looks like a fun place, laser tag, games. www.adventurelanding.com


----------



## AuburnJen92

Have fun!  I will be back later as well.  I need to go and get globes to replace my mickey head on my lamp.


----------



## auntie

Anyone seen the Six Flags commerical?...It's driving me nuts. They have it on constantly. I hate to think I'm gonna be hearing this all summer. This Asian guy is saying..."one flag..one flag"...then of course he compares what they're showing to Six Flags..and starts saying "Six Flags! Six Flags!" in a heavy Asian accent. It's VERY IRRITATING!


----------



## 2goofycampers

PP here is something you might like the polynesian resort was voted #1 hotel.




BDR they also voted Mythos at IOA #1 restaurant, might want to try it out in May.


Here is the link    http://www.themeparkinsider.com/


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> Have fun!  I will be back later as well.  I need to go and get globes to replace my mickey head on my lamp.



heh heh heh, you said globes.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'm cheating on my camping trip I know.  But when I came inside to use my...{ahem} comfort station, I thought I'd check in.  We had a good night.  Nobody got freaked out and wanted to come inside because Daddy wasn't with us.  By 'nobody' I mean me.


----------



## chef_mickey

Im not trying to be mean but... is this thread ever going to end!! this.. what number..2054 or is it 2055 i hane no clue?!?!?!?


----------



## lisa8200

I can't think of any reason it should. You could also probably call it over 5000


----------



## PolynesianPixie

chef_mickey said:


> Im not trying to be mean but... is this thread ever going to end!! this.. what number..2054 or is it 2055 i hane no clue?!?!?!?



  That's not mean!  Don't worry about it!  BTW, this thread will never end!  This is useless chit chat #2.  The first got over 4,000 posts!


----------



## 3gr8kids

2059?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

If all goes well....you should be able to check back here in another 5yrs and this thread will still be thriving.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> PP here is something you might like the polynesian resort was voted #1 hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDR they also voted Mythos at IOA #1 restaurant, might want to try it out in May.
> 
> 
> Here is the link    http://www.themeparkinsider.com/



Always knew that place was perfect!    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> If all goes well....you should be able to check back here in another 5yrs and this thread will still be thriving.



Maybe useless chit chat #37 will be!


----------



## VACAMPER

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm cheating on my camping trip I know.  But when I came inside to use my...{ahem} comfort station, I thought I'd check in.  We had a good night.  Nobody got freaked out and wanted to come inside because Daddy wasn't with us.  By 'nobody' I mean me.



It's so nice that your "comfort station" in equipped with a computer.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

2goofycampers said:


> PP here is something you might like the polynesian resort was voted #1 hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDR they also voted Mythos at IOA #1 restaurant, might want to try it out in May.
> 
> 
> Here is the link    http://www.themeparkinsider.com/



Thanks 2goofs....Ive heard alot about Mythos...cant wait to try it....while on the subject...I havent made ANY reservations for ANYTHING for my May trip...but the only thing I even plan on doing *is* Mythos....the rest will be played by ear....I want to do as little planning as possible for this trip,....the last thing I wanna do is have to follow a schedule. BUT I dont wanna miss out on getting to try out Mythos, since its the only place in USO/IoA thats really gets any mentions anywhere. Does Universal DO ADRs  or even better, ACTUAL RESERVATIONS? Have any of you guys tried Mythos.

BTW....ive been keeping my fingers crossed because my wifes job has what they call "black out" dates....thats times when no employees are allowed time off....and the entire month of MAY was blacked out because of Mothers day, and Memorial Day, and the Poker tournament they are going to be televising from there. We THOUGHT she was just gonna have to quit her job, not that it would have been a big deal because they had been treating her so bad anyway....but all the supervisors that were giving her a hard time have been fired and they granted her our vacation time off!!!!! We're pretty proud because she has NEVER been anything less than one of the most valuable employees at EVERY casino she's ever worked at, and apparently the SUITS at Harrah's have realized that and canned the trouble makers and are making it up to her by letting her off during a black out time!!! Yay for Gina!!!        

And yay for us not having to stress over her finding a new job when we get back from the fort!!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Good for Gina!! Everything always has a way of working out.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Yay!  For Gina!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> It's so nice that your "comfort station" in equipped with a computer.



Only the finest in my comfort stations!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Yay for Gina!!!



I'll drink to that.  What does she do at the Casino?  We have the Seneca Niagara Casino within walking distance of where DW works and we've never even set foot in it.  Not much of a gambler, but not for any reason other than I'm not good at it.  

Thanks 2goofs about Mythos.  Think we'll try that one too.

Well, I'll finish catching up here the go back outside to clean up more.  Gonna be 81 here today and sunny.  Should set a record high!


An Ami, what kind of throne is in there?


----------



## lisa8200

chef_mickey said:


> Im not trying to be mean but... is this thread ever going to end!! this.. what number..2054 or is it 2055 i hane no clue?!?!?!?





lisa8200 said:


> I can't think of any reason it should. You could also probably call it over 5000



They didn't want to sound mean and then I re-read my post and I thought I sounded mean.  Completely unintentional if it did...


----------



## RvUsa

I just wanted to let everyone know, I feel a little less like death today.  Not great, but better....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> An Ami, what kind of throne is in there?



Well, we have 4 different ones, so you can take your pick.  None are particularly nice, though.


----------



## heatair

Several pages back, y'all were mentioning Fire Ants.  I'm lucky enough to not have ANY in my yard.

Here's the secret:

An environmentally friendly cure for fire
ants has been announced by Walter Reeves on his
Georgia Gardener radio program. Testimonial that it
REALLY WORKS are coming in. 


Simply pour two cups of CLUB SODA (carbonated water)
directly in the center of a fire ant mound. The
carbon dioxide in the water is heavier than air and
displaces the oxygen which suffocates the queen and
the other ants. The whole colony will be dead within
about two days.Here's the good side: club soda
leaves no poisonous residue, does not contaminate
the ground water, and does not indiscriminately kill
other insects. Not harmful to your pets ,soaks in
ground . Each mound must be treated individually and
a one liter bottle of club soda will kill 2 to 3
mounds.Spread the word. 


I was questioned a couple of years ago as to size of the party I was throwing because I was walking out of the store with about a dozen bottles of Club soda.  When I tried to explain to the questioner, I saw the glazed look of non-belief in the eyes.  I gave up.

I did find out that it did take a couple of treatments to finish off a mound or two.

I try to keep up with y'all.


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know, I feel a little less like death today.  Not great, but better....



Glad your feeling better.

Heatair- Thanks for the advice about fire ants.  We have found no bitemarks on my daughter and this morning she is completely broken out and swollen again. I guess will be calling the doctor back.  The prednisone is only holding the breakouts off for a few hours after taking it.


----------



## Shannone1

Glad you are feeling a little better John.  

We've decided to put our house on the market.  Our agent is on her way over to do the paperwork.  This house is just too darn big to maintain.  7000 sq ft, 7 bathrooms, 6 bedrooms, etc, etc.  Our 14 yr old is already talking college.  How can we pay for college AND trips to FW ??  So we are going to look for a smaller, more manageable house.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> I'll drink to that.  What does she do at the Casino?  We have the Seneca Niagara Casino within walking distance of where DW works and we've never even set foot in it.  Not much of a gambler, but not for any reason other than I'm not good at it.
> 
> Thanks 2goofs about Mythos.  Think we'll try that one too.
> 
> Well, I'll finish catching up here the go back outside to clean up more.  Gonna be 81 here today and sunny.  Should set a record high!
> 
> 
> An Ami, what kind of throne is in there?



Shes a cocktail server. She has worked at 4 casinos in the last 15 years: Treasure Chest in Kenner, LA
Paris in Las Vegas, NV
Casino Magic in Biloxi, MS
and Harrah's in New Orleans, LA

We are dead set against gambling too. She has seen many people lose more than we've ever even had in mere moments, has seen people get arrested right off of the gaming floor because they had they kids waiting for them in the car in the parking lot, heard stories of her regular customers committing suicide after big losses.

 I, have on occassion when waiting for her to get off of work dropped a 20 into a slot machine, but its always been more of "lets see how fast I can lose this $20" than "Im gonna try to double my money". When we lived in Vegas, we were shocked that ya couldnt go grocery shopping without passing the slot machines....I would even bet that they had them in churches and librairies!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

7000 sqft??? That aint no house!!! Thats a mansion!!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

I'm just putting this out their to any of you who may be in the medical field. She is covered head to toe.




Any ideas?


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks 2goofs....Ive heard alot about Mythos...cant wait to try it....while on the subject...I havent made ANY reservations for ANYTHING for my May trip...but the only thing I even plan on doing *is* Mythos....the rest will be played by ear....I want to do as little planning as possible for this trip,....the last thing I wanna do is have to follow a schedule. BUT I dont wanna miss out on getting to try out Mythos, since its the only place in USO/IoA thats really gets any mentions anywhere. Does Universal DO ADRs  or even better, ACTUAL RESERVATIONS? Have any of you guys tried Mythos.



Here is Mythos menu.
http://www.allearsnet.com/uni/menu/men_myth.htm

here is a meal plan you could look at for the day at US.
http://www.allearsnet.com/uni/menu/meal.htm

here is reservation phone # 407-224-9255 I would call ahead it is very busy.

we have eaten there once. food was very good, so was service. but it takes  a while to eat there especially if you get appetizer and dessert.    


>Denise


----------



## BigDaddyRog

VACAMPER said:


> I'm just putting this out their to any of you who may be in the medical field. She is covered head to toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



WOW....manalive, that looks painfull. You havent changed your laundry detergent recently have you?


----------



## VACAMPER

No i haven't and we can't think of any new foods she's eaten.


----------



## 2goofycampers

VACAMPER said:


> I'm just putting this out their to any of you who may be in the medical field. She is covered head to toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



has she been outside in the sun lately?


----------



## VACAMPER

She has been playing outside.  That's why we originally thought poison ivy.  The dr thought maybe she had been bitten by something but we haven't seen anything that looks like a bitemark.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

if there wasnt so much of it, Id say it looks like ringworm....but that usually only happens in one or two spots at a time.


----------



## RvUsa

I had something that looked like that when I was a kid.... I was in the hospital for a week,  I was only like 8, I can remember how bad it was, but can't remember what it was called....  It was some kind of blood infection.  Sorry I can't help more, Erica is a nurse, I will have her look when she gets up, she works night turn.

I also had poison sumac one time that looked like that, that sucked, eyes swelled closed etc.  Hope they figure it out asap so she can start feeling better.


----------



## VACAMPER

Oh no, its all over even her face.


----------



## 2goofycampers

VACAMPER said:


> She has been playing outside.  That's why we originally thought poison ivy.  The dr thought maybe she had been bitten by something but we haven't seen anything that looks like a bitemark.



does it itch? if she stays inside does it slowly fade away?


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> 7000 sqft??? That aint no house!!! Thats a mansion!!!!



It's on 7 acres and landscaped nicely.  I loved having this house for the last 5 years and when we first bought it the real estate market was booming and we had lots of help keeping it up.  Now we are doing everything ourselves and it is too much to keep up with.  

We have to think about the future and start saving some money for the kids educations and for our life after the kids are grown.  And I want to have more money for our vacations.


----------



## VACAMPER

Yes, it does itch.  I haven't let her outside since yesterday and she still broke out this morning.  I just called the dr's office.  the nurse said wait and bring her in on mon. if its not better.  Gonna be a long itvhy weekend.  Benadryll does help with that somewhat.


----------



## AuburnJen92

auntie said:


> Anyone seen the Six Flags commerical?...It's driving me nuts. They have it on constantly. I hate to think I'm gonna be hearing this all summer. This Asian guy is saying..."one flag..one flag"...then of course he compares what they're showing to Six Flags..and starts saying "Six Flags! Six Flags!" in a heavy Asian accent. It's VERY IRRITATING!



That is one thing I don't miss about living in Alabama.  We were only about 2 hrs away from Six Flags in Atlanta and those commercials would drive me crazy as well.


----------



## AuburnJen92

VACAMPER said:


> It's so nice that your "comfort station" in equipped with a computer.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

VACAMPER said:


> Yes, it does itch.  I haven't let her outside since yesterday and she still broke out this morning.  I just called the dr's office.  the nurse said wait and bring her in on mon. if its not better.  Gonna be a long itvhy weekend.  Benadryll does help with that somewhat.



And its not poison oak or ivy, ........hmmm......... I hope it clears up. That looks like alotta ITCHY, poor kid.


----------



## AuburnJen92

VACAMPER said:


> I'm just putting this out their to any of you who may be in the medical field. She is covered head to toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



I'm no dr. but I do coach, and that looks like one of my kids that got sun poisoning.  Could you ask the dr. if that is a possibility?  Please don't take it as a diagnosis, it just looks really familiar.  She was taking medication at the time and broke out all over her body from head to toe.


----------



## ntsammy5

Man, that looks nasty.  Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## VACAMPER

My husband told her that he always heard girls had cooties.  He just hadn't seen them.  Got her to laugh anyways.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I was leaning towards a sun problem also. A Dermatologist would know more then a MD......IMHO


----------



## ntsammy5

I just started cleaning out the garage and found a 2L bottle of coke wrapped in the screen house-  It had frozen and burst and coke was all over the place.  Fortunately no permanent damage.  Our 29 y.o. son was the last to use it last fall and is the only one who drinks coke.  I confronted him about it in the usual father to son manner (I swore at him).  He told me the otters did it -- they used it for rum & coke.

I spend too much time on the board!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> I just started cleaning out the garage and found a 2L bottle of coke wrapped in the screen house-  It had frozen and burst and coke was all over the place.  Fortunately no permanent damage.  Our 29 y.o. son was the last to use it last fall and is the only one who drinks coke.  I confronted him about it in the usual father to son manner (I swore at him).  He told me the otters did it -- they used it for rum & coke.
> 
> I spend too much time on the board!



   Hey, at least they had a good time!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> My husband told her that he always heard girls had cooties.  He just hadn't seen them.  Got her to laugh anyways.



I had taken some pics of my daughter one time when she had hives and we were out of town.  I went back and looked at those thinking they looked similar, but they really didn't.  I don't know.  I wouldn't beat around the bush, I'd just go see Dr. Matos.


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks for the referral. I guess we'll be waiting out the weekend.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I wonder if anything I ever say can be taken seriously with Goofy bouncing around in our siggy?   LOL


----------



## VACAMPER

I take you serious a lot.  You provide lots of great links.


----------



## 2goofycampers

VACAMPER said:


> I take you serious a lot.  You provide lots of great links.





AWWWW SHUCKS !!!                .Thanks Denise


----------



## Gatordad

you people have too much time on your hands.  Our team is now 0-10


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> you people have too much time on your hands.  Our team is now 0-10



We finished our season 1-19 last Tuesday.


----------



## kc5grw

2goofycampers said:


> I wonder if anything I ever say can be taken seriously with Goofy bouncing around in our siggy? LOL


 
Huh. What was that?


----------



## 1goofy1

2goofycampers said:


> I wonder if anything I ever say can be taken seriously with Goofy bouncing around in our siggy?   LOL



I totally know what you mean  ...I am 1goofy1.  Maybe one day I can work up the status.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> We finished our season 1-19 last Tuesday.



the good news is that we won't have a chance to lose 19 games, the bad news is I don't see us winning one.


----------



## ntsammy5

Just came in and saw we broke the record high for today.  Got up to 86 and the old record was 80.  That's bizarre!

Our season hasn't even started yet.  I'm not playing this year though.  It's hard to run with an artificial knee.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> the good news is that we won't have a chance to lose 19 games, the bad news is I don't see us winning one.



I know your pain, I know your pain.  I was surprised with this group that we actually did pull one out...


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Just came in and saw we broke the record high for today.  Got up to 86 and the old record was 80.  That's bizarre!
> 
> Our season hasn't even started yet.  I'm not playing this year though.  It's hard to run with an artificial knee.



I told the teachers that I would be on the summer league.  My wrist is still quite sore, but this should break it in!


----------



## mrsgus06

Shannone1 said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better John.
> 
> We've decided to put our house on the market.  Our agent is on her way over to do the paperwork.  This house is just too darn big to maintain.  7000 sq ft, 7 bathrooms, 6 bedrooms, etc, etc.  Our 14 yr old is already talking college.  How can we pay for college AND trips to FW ??  So we are going to look for a smaller, more manageable house.



Shannone, you can buy mine.  its only 5000 sq ft, 6 bedrooms but only has 4 bathrooms!  Look at the time you save not having to clean the other 3.  On the plus side, it doesn't have snow!  EVER!  And you are a days travel time closer to Disney!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Man...you guys are rollin' in the dough!!!!  here I am slummin it in a 2400sqft with 2.5 baths and 4bdr and feel like Im living good!!!   Glad im easy to satisfy!!!


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Man...you guys are rollin' in the dough!!!!  here I am slummin it in a 2400sqft with 2.5 baths and 4bdr and feel like Im living good!!!   Glad im easy to satisfy!!!



We only have about 1000 SF ( Living space )and one bath with 2 bedrooms 
Of course, living where I can hear the ocean from the house and less than 2 hours from the Fort does make up for some of it.


----------



## 2goofycampers

lisa8200 said:


> Of course, living where I can hear the ocean from the house



where I live I can hear the ocean too, of course the travel channel is on at the time.       >Frank


----------



## 2goofycampers

does anyone watch The Soup on the E! channel? some pretty funny stuff . It's on Friday at 9pm and replays thru-out the week.


----------



## Colson39

I've been watching the variations of "The Soup" since I was in college back in 1993.  Back then it used to be called Talk Soup, and Greg Kinnear hosted it.  They have had about 3 or 4 hosts since then, but I love the guy that is on it now.

I actually got my mother-in-law to start watching it, she watches it all the time now.  Just such a hilarious show, I seriously can't believe I've been watching some variation of it for 15 years now...lol


----------



## PolynesianPixie

mrsgus06 said:


> Shannone, you can buy mine.  its only 5000 sq ft, 6 bedrooms but only has 4 bathrooms!  Look at the time you save not having to clean the other 3.  On the plus side, it doesn't have snow!  EVER!  And you are a days travel time closer to Disney!



Sheesh!  I thought my 5 bedroom, 4 bathroom, 4000 sq ft house on 6 acres was too much!  You ladies make me feel like I'm not working hard enough!


----------



## VACAMPER

I'm going to make you all feel better.  1800sq. ft. doublewide(yes i'm a redneck) 3br 2bath.  on 5 acres.  Now you should all feel better about yourselves.  I do have a 3 car garage with a room upstairs and if you count the TT I have a guest house.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> I'm going to make you all feel better.  1800sq. ft. doublewide(yes i'm a redneck) 3br 2bath.  on 5 acres.  Now you should all feel better about yourselves.  I do have a 3 car garage with a room upstairs and if you count the TT I have a guest house.



Oh gimme a break!  You are classy as heck!


----------



## VACAMPER

we'll have our get togethers at your house.  

Hey i bet i have the lowest house payment though.  That I love it's what has kept us from building here.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> we'll have our get togethers at your house.
> 
> Hey i bet i have the lowest house payment though.  That I love it's what has kept us from building here.



My house is spacious.  I didn't say it was nice!  As long as we have that understanding, come on over!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gee, I feel like a pauper...


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> I'm going to make you all feel better.  1800sq. ft. doublewide(yes i'm a redneck) 3br 2bath.  on 5 acres.  Now you should all feel better about yourselves.  I do have a 3 car garage with a room upstairs and if you count the TT I have a guest house.



We started out in a "manufactured home".  We loved it...4 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms and lots of nice closets.  It wasn't in a great area though so we moved out to the country.  I do miss the much smaller payments.  I sometimes think about how much simpler my life would be if we still lived there.


----------



## 3gr8kids

VACAMPER said:


> I'm just putting this out their to any of you who may be in the medical field. She is covered head to toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Urticaria (hives).  I had exactly the same looking thing when I was bitten by a spider.  Unfortunately for me, in addition to the hives, I also had angioedema (swelling - my eyes even swelled shut - it looked like someone took a bat to me).  DH took me to the doctor right away as I was pregnant at the time, but the hives and the swelling all went away in a matter of days.  We figured it was from a spider bite, because the day before I broke out I found 3 or 4 spiders in my office.  I didn't even feel the bite.  
Hives can also be caused by a virus, especially in kids.  Has she been feeling okay other than the itching from the hives?  Are there any viruses going around your neck of the woods?  I know here in MA strep throat and some sort of flu has been wreaking havoc the last couple of weeks.  They even closed my 2nd DD's school because so many kids/staff were sick.
I hope she's feeling better soon, poor thing, I remember how itchy it was.  I know one thing that helped with my itching was an oatmeal bath (I think it was Aveeno that I used.  They come in single bath size packets).  Good luck, and again, I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## terri01p

We live in a 1300 sq. foot 3 bedrooms and two bath home, we bought it brand new 27 yrs ago, our payment back then were 375.00 and we wondered how we would make it  our payments though the years have more than tripled and we still sometimes wondering how are going to make it...this manison will be paid for in three yrs.

We raised two kids in this house and it was always full of kids though the years, we always had at least 4 or 5 girls here at all time with my dds, and the house never seemed small...now all of a sudden with the house basically empty with my dd married, there seems to be no room for anything


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

3gr8kids said:


> Urticaria (hives).



Hives was going to be my guess, too.  My son has gotten them several times.  The doctor said to give him Benadryl and it cleared up fast.  I hope you are able to get into a doctor soon and that she's better in no time!!


----------



## g8trmom1

3gr8kids said:


> Urticaria (hives).  I had exactly the same looking thing when I was bitten by a spider.  Unfortunately for me, in addition to the hives, I also had angioedema (swelling - my eyes even swelled shut - it looked like someone took a bat to me).  DH took me to the doctor right away as I was pregnant at the time, but the hives and the swelling all went away in a matter of days.  We figured it was from a spider bite, because the day before I broke out I found 3 or 4 spiders in my office.  I didn't even feel the bite.
> Hives can also be caused by a virus, especially in kids.  Has she been feeling okay other than the itching from the hives?  Are there any viruses going around your neck of the woods?  I know here in MA strep throat and some sort of flu has been wreaking havoc the last couple of weeks.  They even closed my 2nd DD's school because so many kids/staff were sick.
> I hope she's feeling better soon, poor thing, I remember how itchy it was.  I know one thing that helped with my itching was an oatmeal bath (I think it was Aveeno that I used.  They come in single bath size packets).  Good luck, and again, I hope she's feeling better soon!



Another thought...is she on any medication that has a warning label on it to stay out of direct sun?  I was on some a while back, and when I went out in the sun I got a reaction that  looked exactly like your daughters rash.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> We started out in a "manufactured home".  We loved it...4 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms and lots of nice closets.  It wasn't in a great area though so we moved out to the country.  I do miss the much smaller payments.  I sometimes think about how much simpler my life would be if we still lived there.



There is something to be said for simplicity.  If and when we need to move again, I will certainly look for something smaller.  I love having acerage, but I don't like the upkeep of the yard and the pool!  I want to get rid of STUFF!  We don't need so much cotton picken' stuff!


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> There is something to be said for simplicity. If and when we need to move again, I will certainly look for something smaller. I love having acerage, but I don't like the upkeep of the yard and the pool! I want to get rid of STUFF! We don't need so much cotton picken' stuff!


 
Our first home had a pool & after the novelty wore off, couldn't wait to get rid of it. (Built-in pool...so had to sell the house to get rid of the pool - LOL) Our second home was approx 3000 sq ft on one acre. I loved having the acre, but for 2 people and 4 cats, the house was too big & I was a slave to it. Now, we have a 1000 sf house with a motor port that houses our "guest house on wheels", a very small lot... but, a clubhouse w/a pool and all the frills. My only "ill-feeling" is the size of the lot. In retrospect, I wish we had bought two lots to put our home on, but that meant double home-owner fees & didn't want to pay that. If we ever sell our current home, I would be very happy full-timing in my RV - but DH has angst about that. So... I would probably look for about 1/2 to 3/4 acres & would have no problem putting a manufactured home on it. DH was in that business for about 5 years & some m. houses can be far better built than a site-built home. I'd probably look for something in the 1500sf range. Now, we never had children, so 1500 sf may be rather small if you have kids. Looking back on my growing up years though, we never lived in a home larger than 1200 sf, had one bathroom for 5 people, and we did just fine. We only had one TV set & that only got about 8 channels, too!! OMG, what a denied childhood we had!!! We also rode bikes with no helmets, suffered correction from our friend's parents and other adult neighbors, were guilty until proven innocent, climbed trees, roamed the woods, fields, and neighborhoods, didn't have Purell, ate fruit & veggies fresh picked & just wiped on our shirts, ran barefoot.... OMG!!! I should be dead!!


----------



## RvUsa

Well, our house is a log cabin, that is about 1500 sq ft.  Plus a full basement, with an office etc.  We live on 5 acres, but it came from my grandmothers farm, and when she passed away, she gave it to my Dad and Aunts, so we are surrounded by their 55 acres.  I also have a 1200 sq ft shop, that has a bathroom as well, so when Erica gets mad at me I have a refuge LOL.  In the next couple of weeks, we are going to rent a high lift and take Ami's advice and make a "camp site" in the back 40.  Right now, if the weather is bad (snow, ice) I have to park TT at dad's house, gonna try to fix that too.


----------



## AuburnJen92

g8trmom1 said:


> Another thought...is she on any medication that has a warning label on it to stay out of direct sun?  I was on some a while back, and when I went out in the sun I got a reaction that  looked exactly like your daughters rash.



that was my guess...i had a softball player have that very reaction from medicine...but hives are caused by so many things, so who knows?


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> We only had one TV set & that only got about 8 channels, too!!



Where were you living?  I only remember 3.  Now we have about 250 and nothing is ever on!

My first memory of TV was when mom made me come inside to watch Queen Elizabeth's coronation in 1953.  She said I'd always remember it.  She was right -- I was really mad that she made me come inside!  I think we were the only ones in the neighborhood who had a TV and then only because dad sold them.


----------



## VACAMPER

g8trmom1 said:


> Another thought...is she on any medication that has a warning label on it to stay out of direct sun?  I was on some a while back, and when I went out in the sun I got a reaction that  looked exactly like your daughters rash.



No medication either.  The good news is she's looking much better today and the itching is gone. We may never know exactly what it was.  Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Oh goodness, that is really good news.  I sure hope you find out what happened to her to make her break out in hives.  That is no way to spend your day.  I hope she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> No medication either.  The good news is she's looking much better today and the itching is gone. We may never know exactly what it was.  Thanks for everyone's input.



So glad she is looking/feeling better!


----------



## ntsammy5

VACAMPER said:


> (yes i'm a redneck)



Say that with PRIDE.  I'm white trash myself.  Just spruced up the house by putting whitewalls on the wreck out front!


----------



## ntsammy5

VACAMPER, glad your daughter is better.  

I'm outside in the gazebo eating the first grilled hamburger of the year, drinking some Harp and listening to AC/DC.  My neighbors didn't like the Buckcherry song I was playing so I had to change it.  It's 77 now which is great for Buffalo this time of year!

I love, wifi, beer (Hinder now), global warming and wine.  Getiing windy here though.


----------



## 1goofy1

It is so nice outside right now.  It is 82º here and so beautiful.  I just love this weather.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

ntsammy5 said:


> My neighbors didn't like the Buckcherry song I was playing so I had to change it.



I was just wondering how they let you know they didn't like it?  (could use a few pointers around here   )   Enjoy those burgers!!  We had our first ones of the season a few weeks ago -- nothing like 'em!


----------



## ntsammy5

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> I was just wondering how they let you know they didn't like it?  (could use a few pointers around here   )



DW told me to change it.  She didn't like it either.   

Working on beer #4 now, a Molson -- no beer before it's time!  Just finished a Tyskie (Polish beer) that's remarkably good pilsner.  Gotta love it!  Czech beer is the best though.  Pretty expensive -- Harp is up to $28 a case now and I dread having to go get more.  Luckily I still have a few cases around.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

ntsammy5 said:


> DW told me to change it.  She didn't like it either.


----------



## 1goofy1

ntsammy5 said:


> DW told me to change it.  She didn't like it either.
> 
> Working on beer #4 now, a Molson -- no beer before it's time!



Working on beer #3 now.  I could not tell ya how many that is for my DH though.  Wow, and I thought $12 for a case was expensive.


----------



## Dis Dawg

ntsammy5 said:


> VACAMPER, glad your daughter is better.
> 
> I'm outside in the gazebo eating the first grilled hamburger of the year, drinking some Harp and listening to AC/DC.  My neighbors didn't like the Buckcherry song I was playing so I had to change it.  It's 77 now which is great for Buffalo this time of year!
> 
> I love, wifi, beer (Hinder now), global warming and wine.  Getiing windy here though.




Al, that's sounds like heaven! I may go outside and duplicate your adventure.   I can't stand one of my neighbor anyway.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Sounds like I need to go and get some beer!


----------



## ntsammy5

1goofy1 said:


> Wow, and I thought $12 for a case was expensive.



Yeah.  I can get Molson & LaBatts for $15 a 28 pack, but Moosehead is $26 & Harp is $28 (for 24).  That's highway robbery, BUT, life is too short to drink cheap beer!

Working on #7 now. 

Just came in and Stanley Cup Playoffs is on -- Detroit vs Nashville.  Dominic Hasek is still a good goalie.


----------



## chef_mickey

ok, tell us how many you had i think 7 might be a little much.  hope you dont get sick,   and if you do ill grab a bag of popcorn


----------



## ntsammy5

I never get sick on beer.  Yeah, it's about 7 over the last 5 hours.  Honestly one of those I didn't finish because it was a little skunky -- so 6 might be more accurate.  

I hardly even feel it.  It's more stomach capacity any more.  I just can't drink it fast enough to get drunk.  

I usually don't drrink beer except on weekends or on vacation.  At football games (NFL -- Bills) I usually start at 8am and drink steady until about 12:30.  Between DS and me we go through about a case!  I do love beer.


----------



## chef_mickey

ok... can i still bring my popcorn???


----------



## 1goofy1

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah.  I can get Molson & LaBatts for $15 a 28 pack, but Moosehead is $26 & Harp is $28 (for 24).  That's highway robbery, BUT, life is too short to drink cheap beer!
> 
> Working on #7 now.
> 
> Just came in and Stanley Cup Playoffs is on -- Detroit vs Nashville.  Dominic Hasek is still a good goalie.



Working on #5 now....

I did not know that Dominic Hasek still played.


----------



## ntsammy5

1goofy1 said:


> I did not know that Dominic Hasek still played.



Yeah he's gotta be 40 now -- still can play though.


----------



## 1goofy1

ntsammy5 said:


> I never get sick on beer.  Yeah, it's about 7 over the last 5 hours.  Honestly one of those I didn't finish because it was a little skunky -- so 6 might be more accurate.
> 
> I hardly even feel it.  It's more stomach capacity any more.  I just can't drink it fast enough to get drunk.
> 
> I usually don't drrink beer except on weekends or on vacation.  At football games (NFL -- Bills) I usually start at 8am and drink steady until about 12:30.  Between DS and me we go through about a case!  I do love beer.



My DH & I love Beer too.  Yea, beer.


----------



## chef_mickey

good thing beer isnt life...

then life would be short!


----------



## 1goofy1

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah he's gotta be 40 now -- still can play though.



I really thought that he had retired like a few years ago.


----------



## ntsammy5

1goofy1 said:


> I really thought that he had retired like a few years ago.



He probably should have but he's in goal today.

I'm sorry Osgood is in gaol Hasek was benched!


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> No medication either.  The good news is she's looking much better today and the itching is gone. We may never know exactly what it was.  Thanks for everyone's input.




That's great !!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> There is something to be said for simplicity.  If and when we need to move again, I will certainly look for something smaller.  I love having acerage, but I don't like the upkeep of the yard and the pool!  I want to get rid of STUFF!  We don't need so much cotton picken' stuff!



We had a pool until last summer.  It was just so much upkeep.  There is a field behind us and the wind is terrible.  We had to replace the pool liner twice in 4 years no matter how well we closed it up at the end of the summer.  It was a lot of money for chemicals, pool toys, work on the deck, etc.  We bought a boat last summer and between the boat and the camping we have lots of opportunities for swimming without the upkeep of the pool.  Of course...we live in Michigan and only used the pool 6...maybe 7 months a year.  There is NO WAY I'd live in the south without a pool, lol !!

Of course all of our friends were upset when we got rid of the pool because THEY liked coming out to use it so much !!


----------



## ntsammy5

Friends of ours have a nice pool and they spend nearly $2,000 a year to keep it heated.  That's crazy.  I'm not a pool person and have never been in it.  We filled in the pool we had 20 years ago -- it was a big nuisance!


----------



## VACAMPER

ntsammy5 said:


> Say that with PRIDE.  I'm white trash myself.  Just spruced up the house by putting whitewalls on the wreck out front!



A man after my own heart.  Can i come over for one of those burgers?  It's a dreary day here so we rode around and checked out some campgrounds for future use.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

NtSammy...I think its freakin GREAT that you listen to bands like Buckcherry(Was it "Crazy Bi*ch" or "Lit Up"?), and Hinder, and AC/DC.....you are one helluva guy!!!

I think Buckcherry is one of the best party music bands around right now!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Actually both.....  Crazy B*** was what DW didn't like though.  Slamin was on too


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> VACAMPER, glad your daughter is better.
> 
> I'm outside in the gazebo eating the first grilled hamburger of the year, drinking some Harp and listening to AC/DC.  My neighbors didn't like the Buckcherry song I was playing so I had to change it.  It's 77 now which is great for Buffalo this time of year!
> 
> I love, wifi, beer (Hinder now), global warming and wine.  Getiing windy here though.



We had first BBQ yesterday...it was beautiful outside... close to 80 degrees.  About 15 degrees warmer than it should have been for this time of year..maybe more. I am enjoying the weather though. Been able to get a jump on the spring clean up, and gardening.


----------



## WildDisNut

auntie said:


> We had first BBQ yesterday...it was beautiful outside... close to 80 degrees.  About 15 degrees warmer than it should have been for this time of year..maybe more. I am enjoying the weather though. Been able to get a jump on the spring clean up, and gardening.



Auntie, If you don't mind me asking, where in LI are you? I was born in South Hampton and lived on Shelter Island. My wife is from Levitt town.


----------



## Rhonda

Just a reminder....

It's easy to forget that we're on the World Wide Web, where our posts can be seen by the whole WORLD.  It's not a good idea to give out personal information, such as where we live, etc.  

WildDisNut:  I realize this is an innocent question, but I just like to remind people once in awhile that sharing personal information on the Web is not always a good choice.


----------



## WildDisNut

Rhonda, I thank you for your suggestion but the info I gave was 40-45 years ago. I think it's pretty sterile. Now if you are refering to me asking Auntie where on LI she's lives then that's a different story. If she doesn't want to answer then she doesn't have to. But I will concede your point. Thanks.


----------



## Rhonda

Yes, I realized you were talking about the past, so I wasn't so worried about that, as I was her answering you.  I always get concerned when I see a poster asking somebody else for more info on where they live.

Thanks for understanding!


----------



## WildDisNut

Rhonda said:


> Yes, I realized you were talking about the past, so I wasn't so worried about that, as I was her answering you.  I always get concerned when I see a poster asking somebody else for more info on where they live.
> 
> Thanks for understanding!



Sure, I understand your concern. I'm fine with it.


----------



## Gatordad

WildDisNut said:


> Rhonda, I thank you for your suggestion but the info I gave was 40-45 years ago. I think it's pretty sterile. Now if you are refering to me asking Auntie where on LI she's lives then that's a different story. If she doesn't want to answer then she doesn't have to. But I will concede your point. Thanks.




I thought you lived in Buford, GA?


----------



## RvUsa

Whad I miss, whad I miss? (looking around) I haven't been here in a couple, did I miss anything?  LOL


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Nooo....he's from Modesto!!!

No...wait he lives in a lake house.......make that 2 lake houses!!!


----------



## WildDisNut

Gatordad said:


> I thought you lived in Buford, GA?



No, you're mistaken. I've lived in Jax since 1971 except when I went away to college.


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> Whad I miss, whad I miss? (looking around) I haven't been here in a couple, did I miss anything?  LOL



I think you better start reading and catch up.


----------



## pjwelch

Rhonda,   Good catch. web is fun, but You have be too careful!


----------



## WildDisNut

BigDaddyRog said:


> Nooo....he's from Modesto!!!
> 
> No...wait he lives in a lake house.......make that 2 lake houses!!!



LOL, I wish!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Obviously not a college of performing arts!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

If I were gonna pull something like this....Id think it out first....make it digestable at least.


----------



## RvUsa

VACAMPER said:


> I think you better start reading and catch up.



Easy now!


----------



## WildDisNut

BigDaddyRog said:


> Obviously not a college of performing arts!!!



LOL, no it was a Liberal Arts college in S. Alabama.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Damn liberal artists!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Do ya get the feeling we know something yet?


----------



## WildDisNut

BigDaddyRog said:


> Damn liberal artists!!!



LOL We're a cursed bunch, aren't we. A Jesuit LA school on top of that, now that's scary!


----------



## AuburnJen92

You mean Univ. of South Alabama in Mobile?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

How many times have you been kicked off of dis? I mean....I can see how you get caught all the time, you suck at this!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> You mean Univ. of South Alabama in Mobile?



Is that a Jesuit school?  I don't know any other colleges in Modesto.


----------



## WildDisNut

AuburnJen92 said:


> You mean Univ. of South Alabama in Mobile?



Close!  Spring Hill College in Mobile.


----------



## WildDisNut

Gatordad said:


> Is that a Jesuit school?  I don't know any other colleges in Modesto.



Me either, I've never been West of New Orleans. Man that sounds awful, I need to travel a little farther.


----------



## RvUsa

10


----------



## RvUsa

9


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> 10



Five, Sir!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> 9



Five, Sir!


----------



## RvUsa

8


----------



## BigDaddyRog

WildDisNut said:


> Me either, I've never been West of New Orleans. Man that sounds awful, I need to travel a little farther.



West of N.O??? I think I know you!!! Arent you that guy with the umbrella on his grocery store buggy....always yelling at your other personalities???


----------



## RvUsa

7


----------



## AuburnJen92

John, what are we counting down?


----------



## WildDisNut

Gatordad, I reckon you're a Gator fan by your name. I was a huge Gator fan before Spurrier became coach. I used to sell cokes at the old Gator Bowl when I was a kid, back in the Kerwin Bell days.


----------



## Gatordad

Haven't seen wilddizconnordawg lately


----------



## RvUsa

6, just counting till this one gets locked too ....


----------



## Gatordad

WildDisNut said:


> Gatordad, I reckon you're a Gator fan by your name. I was a huge Gator fan before Spurrier became coach. I used to sell cokes at the old Gator Bowl when I was a kid, back in the Kerwin Bell days.



as disdawg you sold them, or for your support group for murdered children?


----------



## terri01p

Poly... I just saw that you are going to Europe...yea I'm alittle slow these days....I hope you have a great time, I worked for British Airways as flight crew for 18 years before they left my city and I quit working  and I'm been to Paris many, many times I hope you have a ball...eat some fish and chips for me !


----------



## AuburnJen92

well, it didn't take long to have the last one locked, so if Rhonda is awake, i think you are pretty right on in your counting...


----------



## Gatordad

they can't lock this one.  It's in the by-laws.


----------



## AuburnJen92

terri01p said:


> Poly... I just saw that you are going to Europe...yea I'm alittle slow these days....I hope you have a great time, I worked for British Airways as flight crew for 18 years before they left my city and I quit working  and I'm been to Paris many, many times I hope you have a ball...eat some fish and chips for me !



She promised she was going to post pictures!  I made her promise!


----------



## Rhonda

Rats - GD got 2200.   And he wasn't even trying!


----------



## WildDisNut

Gatordad said:


> as disdawg you sold them, or for your support group for murdered children?




?? no our Scout troop did and later our Columbian Squires group as well.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> they can't lock this one.  It's in the by-laws.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> Haven't seen wilddizconnordawg lately



Nor ScottBoTommyRandy......I think hes been busy sacrificing his time with his "Sufferers of Multiple Personality Disorders, Bad Acting and Crap Stirring for Unborn Murdered Children" organization.


----------



## WildDisNut

BigDaddyRog said:


> West of N.O??? I think I know you!!! Arent you that guy with the umbrella on his grocery store buggy....always yelling at your other personalities???



ROTFL, no I'm the guy who was wading in the water after Katrina with the wash tub full of Heinekens.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

damn...Pete already got in there with a "murdered kids" joke!!!


----------



## terri01p

Gatordad said:


> Haven't seen wilddizconnordawg lately




This is becoming the funniest thing I have ever encountered in my life...God


----------



## BigDaddyRog

This aint gonna be fun if you keep playing along and dont try to deny that your Connor......come on....you ALWAYS jump to the defense, this is unacceptable behavior!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Lil Connor spent enormous amounts of time on the Gay/Lesbian boards.........not that theres anything wrong with that!!


----------



## AuburnJen92




----------



## VACAMPER

I finally found some popcorn.  This is better than that other thread.


----------



## RvUsa

4


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Popcorn smilies will make him think you are throwing him under a bus....where's that damn greyhound when you need it????


----------



## WildDisNut

BigDaddyRog said:


> damn...Pete already got in there with a "murdered kids" joke!!!



LOL there a lot of inside jokes here. Also, I like the "cringe humor" as well. I'll try to keep up! You guys are a hoot.


----------



## Gatordad

I carefully stalked out 2200.


----------



## Gatordad

WildDisNut said:


> LOL there a lot of inside jokes here. Also, I like the "cringe humor" as well. I'll try to keep up! You guys are a hoot.



or at least until you come up with another screen name.  Hey, you haven't been a Haitian living in MN yet.  Why not try that angle.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Lolol


----------



## terri01p

Connor I will lease you my screen name for 39.99 a month but beware I'm very close to being banned with all the points I have...let me know, it's good for at least one month.


----------



## AuburnJen92

We are a hoot, aren't we???


----------



## AuburnJen92

I have an extra one I am not using.  Rhonda told me I couldn't have it deleted.


----------



## RvUsa

We do tend to protect our own don't we???


----------



## Gatordad

I got no place else to go.


----------



## RvUsa

I bet the PM server is just smoking right now LOL.... I just think about weird things like that... don't ask me why?


----------



## RvUsa

You can come over and play in my sandbox if you like....


----------



## AuburnJen92

The PM server is REALLY SLOW!  Trust me on that one!


----------



## Dis Dawg

terri01p said:


> Connor I will lease you my screen name for 39.99 a month but beware I'm very close to being banned with all the points I have...let me know, it's good for at least one month.


Wow, I wasn't even here and you guys are talking about me. It must be a real slow night. 

Connor isn't with us anymore, Dis Dawg has taken his place. Lil Connor is just a fond memory. Let's continue to welcome DD with open arms, he's a good egg.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Id really like to pick Connors brain..................out of the tread in my golfcart tires!!!


But seriously.....I would LOVE to get inside of his head and poke around...........................unfortunately its up my butt so much I wouldnt go NEAR it!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

I have your site open in the other window...


----------



## Gatordad

I have been posting some jokes on your site.


If we ignore disconlilnut, maybe he'll go away.


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> You can come over and play in my sandbox if you like....



John, if you're referring to your RV website I've be meaning to tell you thats it very nicely done. Congrats


----------



## Gatordad

with all your screen names, you can skew any polls.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

He will......and then just pop right back up, like a pimple, with another name.


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks


----------



## RvUsa

I like my bb software, it has ip tracking for every post.....


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> Where were you living? I only remember 3. Now we have about 250 and nothing is ever on!
> 
> My first memory of TV was when mom made me come inside to watch Queen Elizabeth's coronation in 1953. She said I'd always remember it. She was right -- I was really mad that she made me come inside! I think we were the only ones in the neighborhood who had a TV and then only because dad sold them.


 
You forgot about the 3 Canadian channels and 2 pbs channels, silly boy!

You weren't living at home for the moon landing when dad finally broke down and bought our first color TV to watch the landing.... only to discover it was broadcast in B&W!!   I remember that more the the landing itself!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Man...if they had that on the dis...Id have saved a couple of bucks!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...if you're not gonna fight back Im goin to bed


----------



## RvUsa

All good things....


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well...if you're not gonna fight back Im goin to bed



Fight, Fight I love a good fight. What'cha wanna fight about?


----------



## TheFlame

With who?


----------



## des1954

Rog.... I'm here.... but I don't want to fight!!  I'm having much more fun sitting here watching everyone else do it!! 

You are such a bad boy picking on lilcondawgydisnut boy.  Tsk, tsk!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> Lil Connor spent enormous amounts of time on the Gay/Lesbian boards.........not that theres anything wrong with that!!



LC was a confused little boy. It turns out he wasn't Gay just curious.


----------



## des1954

Correction....

Lilcondawgyflamindisnut Boy.


----------



## Dis Dawg

TheFlame said:


> With who?



BDR and myself have been known to go round and round sometimes. But in PM, he says I'm very funny, intelligent and a few other things. I consider BDG a harmless dude.


----------



## Gatordad

the flame is a fake also?


----------



## AuburnJen92




----------



## TheFlame

What are you people talking about? 

I don't read this thread very often and I am a little lost.  Is is too late for me or can someone fill me in on the inside joke?


----------



## terri01p

Dawg if you tell me your THE FLAME too, I'm going to throw up, how many people is on this board 4 people them Connor ?


----------



## Dis Dawg

TheFlame said:


> What are you people talking about?
> 
> I don't read this thread very often and I am a little lost.  Is is too late for me or can someone fill me in on the inside joke?



Be careful Flame, they may claim you're me and you will be banished from the Stone Cutters and be forced to drag the rock of shame around.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> the flame is a fake also?


 
Amazing that flame would all of a sudden "pop" in like that, doncha think?


----------



## AuburnJen92

oh GAWD, I can't take another one....geesh!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Amazing that flame would all of a sudden "pop" in like that, doncha think?



funny how crap like that happens, isn't it?


----------



## Dis Dawg

terri01p said:


> Dawg if you tell me your THE FLAME too, I'm going to throw up, how many people is on this board 4 people them Connor ?



Darn! foiled again. Just kidding, I'm not "The Flame" though BDR tried to out me as a flame. He was wrong on that account as well.


----------



## terri01p

Is everyone but me Dis Dawg on this board ? And all this time he's been talking to himself and me.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I was too people, but then I had to just be myself and become one....


----------



## RvUsa

Can you say D.I.D.  Dissociative Identity Disorder.... LOL  used to be called multiple personality disorder,  guess the new on is more PC,  am I right lildiswildconnernut?


----------



## des1954

terri01p said:


> Dawg if you tell me your THE FLAME too, I'm going to throw up, how many people is on this board 4 people them Connor ?


 Passin' the barf bag to you, Terri!


----------



## RvUsa

The flame has been around for a while,  its just the name that gets you in trouble.... flame... LOL


----------



## AuburnJen92

Make sure you have plenty of bags, cuz my stomach ain't well either!


----------



## Dis Dawg

terri01p said:


> Is everyone but me Dis Dawg on this board ? And all this time he's been talking to himself and me.



ROTFLMAO, OK, this has gone far enough. I am/was Lill Connor, Dis Dawg, Big Daddy Rog, AuburnJen92, Gatordad, Rhonda, The Flame, Lisa8200, The Dami Lama, Pope Benedict 16th, the guy in the Pamela Lee Anderson video and the second gunmen on the grassy knoll.

Now that everything is out in the open, will someone fix me a double Kugalugh or whatever the darn things called.

For any of the other people that you guys claim I am but I have not confessed to, 'm sorry but I guess I'm those as well.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I don't ever remember having an ID other than AuburnJen or AuburnJen92, thank you very much!


----------



## des1954

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYOCUS   Doesn't it get crowded with so many people in one head? *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYOCUS


----------



## RvUsa

My head hurts...


----------



## terri01p

Dis Dawg said:


> ROTFLMAO, OK, this has gone far enough. I am/was Lill Connor, Dis Dawg, Big Daddy Rog, AuburnJen92, Gatordad, Rhonda, The Flame, Lisa8200, The Dami Lama, Pope Benedict 16th, the guy in the Pamela Lee Anderson video and the second gunmen on the grassy knoll.
> 
> Now that everything is out in the open, will someone fix me a double Kugalugh or whatever the darn things called.
> 
> For any of the other people that you guys claim I am but I have not confessed to, 'm sorry but I guess I'm those as well.




If you would have said you were terri01p too, I would have used the throw up bag and called it a night.


----------



## Dis Dawg

Dang "The Flame" talk about bad timing. Welcome to my Hell.


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, you didn't include me, aren't I important enough to imitate???


----------



## TheFlame

I don't post much so I have no idea what is going on with this thread.   

I try not to post unless it is about something I have info. on, but this thread has me curious and just a little confused. 

Anyway, I don't need any help from anyone to cause trouble of my own.  I have been known to incite a few drunks  and that is usually all the trouble I can cause.  Well, okay I don't like most pet owners either !  

Sounds like you.....littleconnerdisdawg whatever your name is has too much time on your hands and too many personalities in your head!


----------



## Dis Dawg

terri01p said:


> If you would have said you were terri01p too, I would have used the throw up bag and called it a night.



LOL I could never pull that off. You're one of a kind


----------



## AuburnJen92

terri01p said:


> If you would have said you were terri01p too, I would have used the throw up bag and called it a night.



Get in line, I am using it right now...


----------



## RvUsa

Rog??? Where are you?  You in the Dawg house.... Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dis Dawg

TheFlame said:


> I don't post much so I have no idea what is going on with this thread.
> 
> I try not to post unless it is about something I have info. on, but this thread has me curious and just a little confused.
> 
> Anyway, I don't need any help from anyone to cause trouble of my own.  I have been known to incite a few drunks  and that is usually all the trouble I can cause.  Well, okay I don't like most pet owners either !
> 
> Sounds like you.....littleconnerdisdawg whatever your name is has too much time on your hands and too many personalities in your head!



Ouch, I'm going have to punish myself for being so mean to myself.


----------



## terri01p

TheFlame said:


> I don't post much so I have no idea what is going on with this thread.
> 
> I try not to post unless it is about something I have info. on, but this thread has me curious and just a little confused.
> 
> Anyway, I don't need any help from anyone to cause trouble of my own.  I have been known to incite a few drunks  and that is usually all the trouble I can cause.  Well, okay I don't like most pet owners either !
> 
> Sounds like you.....littleconnerdisdawg whatever your name is has too much time on your hands and too many personalities in your head!




OK now that's the Flame I know, that was a close call !


----------



## AuburnJen92

TheFlame said:


> Sounds like you.....littleconnerdisdawg whatever your name is has too much time on your hands and too many personalities in your head!



Very eloquently put!


----------



## RvUsa

Man, this is a fun night, 150 posts here, and about 50 on my site.... WOOO HOOO, I missed this....


----------



## auntie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Get in line, I am using it right now...



Forget about the bag....
I've been hanging over a toilet for about an hour.


----------



## AuburnJen92

crap, it is 11pm, sorry, but the popcorn is gone, i gotta go or i will never make it to work on time in the morning, until tomorrow guys and gals


----------



## terri01p

auntie said:


> Forget about the bag....
> I've been hanging over a toilet for about an hour.



Hehe


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Rog??? Where are you?  You in the Dawg house.... Sorry, I couldn't resist.



He's franticly cross checking IP addresses to see if I'm truly "The Flame".


----------



## terri01p

AuburnJen92 said:


> crap, it is 11pm, sorry, but the popcorn is gone, i gotta go or i will never make it to work on time in the morning, until tomorrow guys and gals





Good Night !


----------



## RvUsa

Why don't all 5 of you come over and log in at my place, I can see your IP's instantly, and clear this all up in a hurry LOL


----------



## terri01p

I know how to find out if you are The Flame without even trying the IP thing..

DO you like dogs....hehe


----------



## TheFlame

Yes, Terri, I think I offended you once about the dogs, but I didn't mean anything by it.   Well, I did if you were the moron in my non-pet loop last January!


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Man, this is a fun night, 150 posts here, and about 50 on my site.... WOOO HOOO, I missed this....



  You can say what you want but Dis Dawg sure helps the thread count and livens a place up.


----------



## RvUsa

I love dog's, all the puppy pee on my carpet is proof of that, If I didn't love them, he would be the first dog in orbit.... without a spacecraft.


----------



## VACAMPER

I'm so tired!  When are you guys gonna let me go to bed?  I love this board.


----------



## terri01p

TheFlame said:


> Yes, Terri, I think I offended you once about the dogs, but I didn't mean anything by it.   Well, I did if you were the moron in my non-pet loop last January!



You never offended me, but I do remember you, so The Flame and Dis Dawg are two different people...lol


----------



## RvUsa

Dis Dawg said:


> And you were bad mouthing me.    You can say what you want but Dis Dawg sure livens a place up.



What did I do to you, I have remained amazingly neutral in this, just playing along with everyone, picking on no one!


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Why don't all 5 of you come over and log in at my place, I can see your IP's instantly, and clear this all up in a hurry LOL



I'd be glad to, I've admitted to being Lil Connor at some point in my life but thats  it. Any other person I may be is purely coincidental!

Who are the other 4 you need?


----------



## Shannone1

Wow guys....you've been busy tonight.  There are 6 pages of absolutely nothing on this thread


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> What did I do to you, I have remained amazingly neutral in this, just playing along with everyone, picking on no one!



John, nothing, nothing at all. I was joking. I think you're a great guy. If I spend some time on your site, can I be a moderator?


----------



## terri01p

Dis Dawg said:


> I'd be glad to, I've admitted to being Lil Connor at some point in my life but thats  it. Any other person I may be is purely coincidental!
> 
> Who are the other 4 you need?




I think he was refering to my post...


----------



## RvUsa

That's not bad mouthing anyone.  I said if you, lil connor, wilddisnut, and the flame came over, I could prove you were or were not the same people, I never implied that you were, I just said I could clear it up.  Trust me, if I were bad mouthing anyone, you would know it.... I have a different screen name that I use for that....


----------



## Dis Dawg

Shannone1 said:


> Wow guys....you've been busy tonight.  There are 6 pages of absolutely nothing on this thread



Nothing? there is plenty of uselessness and we have been very chitty!


----------



## VACAMPER

Dis Dawg said:


> John, nothing, nothing at all. I was joking. I think you're a great guy. If I spend some time on your site, can I be a moderator?



Three moderators for one?


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Trust me, if I were bad mouthing anyone, you would know it.... I have a different screen name that I use for that....



LOL now that's funny For real John, I was just cutting up. You haven't bad mouthed me at all.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, I am out of this one, I am now JAFO.  I have enough problems on my site with sickos posting websites for animal porn


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Ok, I am out of this one, I am now JAFO.  I have enough problems on my site with sickos posting websites for animal porn



Seriously ??


----------



## Dis Dawg

VACAMPER said:


> Three moderators for one?



LOL now you guys are really getting quick. I can't promise 3 but I can certainly do 2.


----------



## RvUsa

You have no Idea of the sick twisted $#(*% that I have blocked, I allready have about 200 Ip's blocked, and tons of emails too.  There are some wickedly twisted individuals in this world.
I don't let them post, but sometimes they hack me... I wish I could afford this software for my site, but I can't I am using a freeware BB.  Maybe someday.


----------



## TheFlame

As with my posts about alcohol and dogs, I usually offend people when I state my opinion, hence red hair........The Flame.  I have had that nickname since middle school!   Until I joined this board, it was a HARMLESS nickname! 

Anyways, Terri don't you have the cute Yorkie?  
I have 2 dogs and I love them very much.  They just do NOT go on vacation with me! 

Also, as a reminder, I don't hate dogs.  Just their owner's.  They are the one's with no brains!  The poor dogs did NOT choose them!

OH, sorry.  Didn't mean to get off topic, what ever that is..................


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> You have no Idea of the sick twisted $#(*% that I have blocked, I allready have about 200 Ip's blocked, and tons of emails too.  There are some wickedly twisted individuals in this world.
> I don't let them post, but sometimes they hack me... I wish I could afford this software for my site, but I can't I am using a freeware BB.  Maybe someday.



That's just awful! Those SOB's should have there hands cut off.


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> You have no Idea of the sick twisted $#(*% that I have blocked, I allready have about 200 Ip's blocked, and tons of emails too.  There are some wickedly twisted individuals in this world.
> I don't let them post, but sometimes they hack me... I wish I could afford this software for my site, but I can't I am using a freeware BB.  Maybe someday.




What is wrong with people ??  I think it's a nice site you have John.  I wish I had more time to hang out there.


----------



## terri01p

TheFlame said:


> As with my posts about alcohol and dogs, I usually offend people when I state my opinion, hence red hair........The Flame.  I have had that nickname since middle school!   Until I joined this board, it was a HARMLESS nickname!
> 
> Anyways, Terri don't you have the cute Yorkie?
> I have 2 dogs and I love them very much.  They just do NOT go on vacation with me!
> 
> Also, as a reminder, I don't hate dogs.  Just their owner's.  They are the one's with no brains!  The poor dogs did NOT choose them!
> 
> OH, sorry.  Didn't mean to get off topic, what ever that is..................



Flame you are so close he's a Cockapoo and I've always enjoyed your post, never have you offended me we have always been on the same page...I remember alot of your post, very entertaining...hehe


----------



## RvUsa

Dis Dawg said:


> That's just awful! Those SOB's should have there hands cut off.



Among other things...


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> That's not bad mouthing anyone.  I said if you, lil connor, wilddisnut, and the flame came over, I could prove you were or were not the same people, I never implied that you were, I just said I could clear it up.  Trust me, if I were bad mouthing anyone, you would know it.... I have a different screen name that I use for that....



I think I can get myself and Lil Connor to come over but the rest are on their own.


----------



## TheFlame

Not the dog stuff I was talking about , going to bed now.............................. 

It has been interesting!


----------



## Dis Dawg

terri01p said:


> You never offended me, but I do remember you, so The Flame and Dis Dawg are two different people...lol



Teri, thanks One reasonable person on this board.


----------



## terri01p

Dis Dawg said:


> Teri, thanks One reasonable person on this board.



Hehe


----------



## VACAMPER

Ok, i'm taking my weiner dog and going to bed.(John, my dog doesn't pee everywhere)  Try to keep the posts low so that i don't have so much catching up to do in the morning.  Goodnight everybody!


----------



## TheFlame

Terri-
Thanks, I don't mean to offend and I am glad I didn't offend you.   
I _do_ like to occasionally get under people's skin though!


----------



## terri01p

VACAMPER said:


> Ok, i'm taking my weiner dog and going to bed.(John, my dog doesn't pee everywhere)  Try to keep the posts low so that i don't have so much catching up to do in the morning.  Goodnight everybody!



I'm out too...good night folks !


----------



## TheFlame

Night


----------



## WildDisNut

RvUsa said:


> Why don't all 5 of you come over and log in at my place, I can see your IP's instantly, and clear this all up in a hurry LOL




Wow, it really got wild here towards the end. I don't know anything about these other posters some of you are tying me in with. And judging by what you guys said about them, I certainly don't want any association with those 
Losers.

Anyway I joined this board to share ideas and fellowship with other people who love WDW and I will register over at RVUSA's site so he can clear this whole matter up.


----------



## RvUsa

WildDisNut said:


> Wow, it really got wild here towards the end. I don't know anything about these other posters some of you are tying me in with. And judging by what you guys said about them, I certainly don't want any association with those
> Losers.
> 
> Anyway I joined this board to share ideas and fellowship with other people who love WDW and I will register over at RVUSA's site so he can clear this whole matter up.




done, never mind.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Damn, I go to bed and all the good stuff starts up!!!!!

The Flame IS NOT ConnorDisNutDawg......The Flame does like to make thing interesting, but she does it under ONE NAME!!!!!

And Connor, just because you're loggin in with your neighbors wireless signal to get a different IP, doesnt mean you aint *quigonator* as well.So, Im seeing Lil Connor, Dis Dawg, WildDisNut, and Quigonator...and those are just the ones I can prove.....well, sorta.


----------



## ntsammy5

Over 150 posts last night after I logged off.  Stop it!


----------



## kc5grw

What the heck did you people do overnight?!?!?!? I just checked in before leaving for work and 9 pages were added since I was on here yesterday evening.


----------



## kc5grw

Okay, my iPhone's synced. Time to go to work. I'll just have to catch up on this later. Probably after another 9 pages get added while I'm at work.


----------



## stacktester

I used to go in a chat room on yahoo (nascar) from 03-07 and it was pretty similar to this forum because everybody knew each others real name, some met at races and some became friends with people who lives closeby. The biggest difference was on the chat you had voice and could talk. For a long time everybody got along and then others who found the room would come in and start trouble or somebody would talk smack about somebody elses driver and they'd cuss each other out. 

My point is, is that we all come to this forum and talk to each other, some of us meet at the fort and we all have a good time. Then we get Lil Connor aka whatever screen names he decides to create for the day. The best part of it is that he got 10 pages at least of attention last night and people I know on here played along with it. Am I getting paranoid and making a big deal over nothing? Rhonda has been pretty cool about letting things fly on here but I hope she deletes every page that pertains to Lil Connor. I saw in one post that he plans on coming to the grand gathering. Do yourself a favor psycho, and don't come say hey to me. I hope everybody is not PO'd at me for saying my mind but the more attn. you give this clown the more he's going to start trouble. I'm not going to say I'm not coming back on here because that's what he wants.


----------



## ntsammy5

I haven't had time to read it all yet, Donnie and hopefully Rhonda will do some editing before I have time to.  I don't want one person spoiling it for all the rest of us.  I'm with you.


----------



## TheFlame

BigDaddyRog said:


> Damn, I go to bed and all the good stuff starts up!!!!!
> 
> The Flame IS NOT ConnorDisNutDawg......The Flame does like to make thing interesting, but she does it under ONE NAME!!!!!
> 
> And Connor, just because you're loggin in with your neighbors wireless signal to get a different IP, doesnt mean you aint *quigonator* as well.So, Im seeing Lil Connor, Dis Dawg, WildDisNut, and Quigonator...and those are just the ones I can prove.....well, sorta.



Thanks Rog , that was so sweet of you to take up for me.  If I had known what I was getting myself into, I would have just read like usual and not posted! 

What is the deal with this guy anyway?  I don't read everyday and not alot when I do, so I must have missed something from awhile back.  I thought you could only "BE" one person on here?  I am way too messed up to try to be more than one person.(hey that looks like me!)   I can't even remember what happens with the "real" me from one minute to the next.  

Anyway, he must be a professional troublemaker to get you guys going.  This board is just for fun afterall.   Who has time to try and mess up fun?


----------



## RvUsa

Very well put guys, we are giving him exactly what he wants.... attention, just like a little kid that acts out.

So this is the last post that I will write about the matter.

Last night Lil connor/ disdawg registered on my site with the same ip address,  we all knew that.  1 registered, then 5 minutes later the other.  Then wilddisnut registered 10 minutes later with an IP addy that went through a IP masking site called ripe.net that is in Europe somewhere.  So I have no proof that it is the same person, but I run my own place, and I don't want any of this BS to spill over there.  So as of now, they are all 3 gone, and the 2 IP will be banned as well as the masking company.

If by some stretch they are 2 different people, I am sorry that I am banning an "innocent" person, but hey thats why I started my own board. LOL

Now back to our regularly scheduled useless chit chat.


----------



## mrsgus06

stacktester said:


> I saw in one post that he plans on coming to the grand gathering. Do yourself a favor psycho, and don't come say hey to me. I hope everybody is not PO'd at me for saying my mind but the more attn. you give this clown the more he's going to start trouble. I'm not going to say I'm not coming back on here because that's what he wants.




Are you and Annie going to be at the gg?

Crap, I try to recoup after surgery last Thu, limit my time on the boards and look what happens!  30 pages of really reading to see what the heck is going on.  You people have been busy!


----------



## auntie

mrsgus06 said:


> Are you and Annie going to be at the gg?
> 
> Crap, I try to recoup after surgery last Thu, limit my time on the boards and look what happens!  30 pages of really reading to see what the heck is going on.  You people have been busy!



I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## g8trmom1

stacktester said:


> I used to go in a chat room on yahoo (nascar) from 03-07 and it was pretty similar to this forum because everybody knew each others real name, some met at races and some became friends with people who lives closeby. The biggest difference was on the chat you had voice and could talk. For a long time everybody got along and then others who found the room would come in and start trouble or somebody would talk smack about somebody elses driver and they'd cuss each other out.
> 
> My point is, is that we all come to this forum and talk to each other, some of us meet at the fort and we all have a good time. Then we get Lil Connor aka whatever screen names he decides to create for the day. The best part of it is that he got 10 pages at least of attention last night and people I know on here played along with it. Am I getting paranoid and making a big deal over nothing? Rhonda has been pretty cool about letting things fly on here but I hope she deletes every page that pertains to Lil Connor. I saw in one post that he plans on coming to the grand gathering. Do yourself a favor psycho, and don't come say hey to me. I hope everybody is not PO'd at me for saying my mind but the more attn. you give this clown the more he's going to start trouble. I'm not going to say I'm not coming back on here because that's what he wants.



I agree with you!  Can't everyone just ignore him?  He is getting way to much attention here!!!  He'll go away if you do that.


----------



## Rhonda

That is excellent advice!!!   

I'm going to close up this thread, and *Gatordad*, if you would be so kind as to start another Chit Chat thread, we would appreciate it very much!  

If somebody you don't personally care for happens to post, just ignore it.

Have a great day everyone!


----------

